# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Sara's journey to lucidity

## Sara

*Welcome to my journey!*

After 2 weeks of reading and enjoying other people's journals, I thought it would be interesting and helpful to keep my own diary of both dreams and actions I take to attaining lucidity. I've had 2 very brief LD's since I joined and that felt so great, that I'm willing to try all things possible to experience that again and again.

I have some troubles with 'beginnings', plus english is not my native language, so this first post is quite a struggle for me. I hope the writing will get easier with practice.

*Normal dreams* will be written in this standard type, lucids in blue, actions taken to enhance dreaming or induce lucidity in orange and my _thoughts or comments about a dream in italic_. I'm also trying to recognise dream signs, which I'll underline.

It's 6 in the morning now, I only have 10 minutes left of my WBTB waking time. Dream recall of the first part of the night is still difficult, hope to improve that over time. The only thing I remember from my dream 20 minutes ago is that I felt exciting, like going on holiday and there was someone giving me instructions. And I saw our cat running around in my dreams, but that could be because he was jumping around the bed IRL when I woke up.

The previous night I had my second very short LD. Even shorter than the first one, but every 10 seconds of it was worth the effort.

After reading several topics on DV thoughout the day, I went to bed just after midnight. Set my alarm at 5am. Wrote down some vage memories of the dream I just woke up from. In bed I read a page of Twoshadows's dream journal on my MDA (quite hard on this small screen) before trying to WILD. I couldn't get further than 'halfway' SP (feeling fake-paralised). So when I looked at my watch and saw half an hour had past without any result, I decided going to sleep normally and hope for a DILD, which happend shortly after entering my dream!
I was in my friends house, in front of a door. I thought  'when I open the door, I'll see my ex-boyfriend' _(which I really did NOT want to see, I haven't seen him IRL for years allthough he still lives in the same village, have bad memories about him)_. So I opened the door, no ex-BF to be found, but lucidity instead!
I started yelling 'I am lucid, I am lucid!' and thought 'oh, I need to stabilise my dream by touching things'. I was in the middle of the room, the walls were too far away so I sort of tripped over and fell on the ground. The falling didn't hurt and the carpet on the floor felt really real. It was a rough, antracite color carpet. Also I found a CD case, something like this: 

but than empty and LP-size. As I was touching it and amazed myself about how real this all was, I suddenly realised I couldn't feel my legs. It was if they were floating or tingling. That feeling woke me up  :Sad:  But with the happy feeling of having a lucid experience again.

Wow, allmost 45 minutes past since waking and a lot longer post than I intended. I'd better go back to bed now.

----------


## Sara

Wow, just woke up from a very, very long 'night'. I've slept from 1pm till 1am with 1 hour awake in between (writing my first post in this DJ)
So in total I've slept 11 hours. Love being a student  ::D: 

I've read Billybob's tutorial this morning and I think he gives the clearest and most complete advise I've seen so far. So I'll try to live up to his schedule and advice for the coming weeks. One advice is to really keep a dream journal, so with this I'm on the right track.

To come back to last night's/morning/noon dreams, here they are in short.

After WBTB and trying to WILD (failed again, was focussed to much on the dream plus our cat was still running around on the bed  ::angry:: ) After 30 mins I got to semi-SP (experiencing a sinking feeling, not feeling my body move when reathing (I WILD with my hands on my belly) but still heard all sounds.)
After another disturbance by the cat, I turned to my side and entered a long, exciting normal dream.
Unfortunately, I don't remember much of it, only that I was in France again, in the woods, where I had to do some work. (I've just returned from a 2 month working-holiday with horses in France).
Oh, as I write this down, more details come back... There was a market in the forest, really odd, because normally our closest market/shop was 20mins by car. Unfortunately I didn't go shopping, and when I returned, the market was gone.

2nd dream:
I was in France again, this time inside the building. A friend of mine had a very special room with all kind of gymnastic-training tools and she was playing a video from a famous horse-stuntman. He was doing backflips of the horse, jumping back on in a salto etc.
_Sometimes in dreams I have the feeling of getting part of a video/movie I see on tv, this time I think the performed stunts were too difficult for me to do 
_

Next thing I know, many people were going to visit our place. We all had to get our horses ready for the ride, but as usual (in daylife too) I was a bit slow. The others were already on their horses and left for a trailride. When I got outside, it was dark and my horse was changed into my car. We were going to have a car-rally in the forest! Well, if you see my car, he would be the last one to take for a rally :-)
My car:

_Not the most agile one, haha_ 

I knew we hadn't much of a chance, but still joined the club and off we went (my poor car  :Sad: ). The first mile we could keep up with the rest pretty well, but then we came to a corner where I had to brake. Acceleration is not a word in my car's dictionairy, so we lost sight of the car in front of me and were stuck in the middle of nowhere. I was lucky there were 2 or 3 cars behind me who couldn't pass on the narrow road. I talked with the drivers and we would go up the mountain to have a good overview and find the other cars.

When we were up the hill, it was day again, we were riding bikes instead of cars. And the people changed from my horseriding-friends, to my ex-flatmates. _(I live in a student-housing with 7 other people in my corridor)_ There were 3 of them, but I only recognised 2 by name. _Following part is really groce, I'm still questioning how my mind made this up...  I'm a bit ashamed for this weird part in my dream, but since others are brave enough to tell_ We took a break and one of the guys was going to take a pee. I was standing near, so he wet MY pants. I was standing in a corner, so I couldn't run away. I started scolding at him, but instead of peeing the otherway, the other guy forced me down so the first one was peeing all over me. I was crying, yelling at them to let me go, but they didn't  ::cry:: 
Then the third person came to them, he had a large banana in his hand. I was afraid what they would do with it, so I grabbed it out of his hand and squeezed it saying 'now it's no longer usefull'. To my relief there was a shower in the corner. I took a nice, warm shower and felt really clean afterwards, ready to continue our cycling tour _(wonder why I still wanted to be with those guys)_ but then this dream ended. Pfew.

Pfff, typing all this took quite some time. I guess I still missed a lot of dream parts since I spent a really long time in REM-sleep.

Oh, one more fragment:

At a certain moment, I was flying around my old city (where I lived from 0-18yrs). Around 10 meters high. I had a big bouncing ball, which I was bouncing on the street. I had a very good control over this ball (avoiding cars and cyclists etc.) and even in my dream, I had the feeling of a good control (though no lucidity  :Sad:  )

----------


## Sara

And here I am again in the middle of the night. I'll only stay awake 20 mins today, since yesterdays full hour was not very successfull (apart from writing a lot in my journal).
I've read BillyBob's tutorial again, read the task of the month topic and I'm off for my next try on WILD, now full of new info from that tutorial.

Oh, no dream to recall from the first part of night  :Sad: 
I set my alarm, woke up thinking 'ahhh, I'm just having a very nice dream, I'll hit the snooze button'. But then my dream ended and I woke up 10 mins later, without any memory of that nice dream  :Sad:

----------


## Sara

(yesterday, forgot to post this)
Another night with a crazy cat on the bed. Plus sleeping with 2 people in a narrow 1-person bed is not practical if you want to lay on your back without distubances  :wink2: 

I did have some very nice dreams though.

Two situations I remember very clearly. First: I had spoken with a friend on msn before I went to bed. She was wondering about whether or not she would buy a certain horse, about which she feels not experienced enough to handle. In my dream, we were together training the horses and she was doing wonderfull with a new horse she just got. I'll tell her as soon as I speak to her again :-)
My own horse was behaving terrible in my dream. He was running around, fooling other people, walking over my laptop _(which still worked after my horse run over it, how's that about electronics not working in dreams  maybe they need to be broken before they work )_

In another dream, my mother was keeping a mother and baby elephant in a closet. The baby couldn't stand up, because his front legs were too short and I had to perform a nerve-surgery on that baby to fix the problems :S
Instead, I opened the mother, pulled a some nerve (represented as electrical wire) out and at that time I felt a hand/claw closing around my other arm. A bit scary, because it was not the elephant who grabbed me, but 'something else' which I couldn't see. I let go of the elephants nerve, as my mother told me 'she was waking up from narcosis'. And we closed the door and went away.

----------


## Sara

Computer crashed while writing down last nights dreams  :Sad: 

Last night I failed to wake up at 5am, just switched off my alarm in my sleep somehow. When I finally woke up, it was already 9am. I just had a great dream about the 'task of the month'. (posted this dream-part in that topic)

In another part of my dream, I was at highschool, watching a gymnastics class. I wasn't joining myself, because I had injured my knee. All the girls had to run a coopertest and I saw 1 girl really struggling because she also had some injury. The gymnastics teacher was a real bitch, so I went to her and started telling her she really should take better care of her students. That it was not fair to urge those girls to run faster when they were hurt. I was amazed of myself, because normally I would keep quiet, but it felt really good being 'older' in high school and telling this teacher the truth  :wink2: 
After that, I was feeling so strong that I could climb up a climbing wall with my hands only. _What a change in comparison to my older dreams. Usually I'm very weak in dreams, when I try to hit something/someone or throw a ball, it looks very stupid. Maybe reading about control and other peoples experiences in dreams, is altering my dreams too. Interesting!_

I was still sleepy, so I decided I could try to go to/through SP again, without fear. Allthough now I know that sleep paralysis is not going to kill me, it's still frightening a bit. Last days I only got to some semi-SP state (feeling paralised, but still able to move if I tried to focus real hard and no falling/noise before that). Well, falling back asleep was not that easy. There were many disturbances (it was already light, the cat was running around again, my boyfriend started yelling at the cat for scratching its nails on the funiture...). I've started counting my breaths over and over again. Loosing track very often.
I was playing Mario in my mind (BF bought a nintendo DS last week  :tongue2: ) and thought 'maybe I can use this to induce lucidity'. So I went higher and higher in the screen, only to find out I returned to the same place at the bottom. Then I though of the technique of going downstairs. So my Mario was going lower and lower, he didn't die as usual when he falls of the world  :wink2: . All very nice, but my Mario-playing in my head was still no dream.
Maybe I was focussing too much on my breathing, switching my focus between my day-dream and my counting, I don't know.

After 1 hour of counting breaths and playing Mario in my head, I still wasn't asleep and was fed up with it. I turned to my side and soon felt the SP-vibrations as well as loud noise in my head. I was happy, because it was some time ago that this had happend. Maybe I was too excited about it, because the SP only lasted a few seconds and I came back to the real world.

I've felt sleepy all day with a bit of a headache. Sleeping too long is definitely not helping to feel awake. I'll try to go to bed earlier this night AND wake up earlier.

----------


## Sara

Damn, I've never missed so many dreamsigns in 1 night...
I was even dreaming about trying to WILD, but also unsuccesful  :Sad: 

When I woke up at 5am, I couldn't remember a thing from last dream, probably because I hit snooze once. I stayed up for about 45 mins, reading several dream journals and tutorials and playing the 'ultimate lucid induction mp3'

As soon as I lay in my bed again, the dream of earlier that night came back. It had a very usual theme: I had to organise a trip for some people at university and we were traveling by train. But I didn't have the trip fully planned, so I ended up in a train in Germany _(train without a roof, common dreamsign = trains without roof, walls or floor)_. I kept in contact with the rest of the group via sms. _My mobile phone seems to work perfectly in each dream, but I should really install an RC on using it during the day_ 

I forgot about the group and got off the train. There was a small bed&breakfast next to the station, where I slept in 1 room with the owner of the place. I tried to fall asleep, but strange things were happening. I can't exactly name it, but one of them was that the train was allmost running over us, but just passed a few metres from my bed. I remember the conductor looking inside our bedroom. The owner of the B&B told me this happened every night and was the reason her B&B was so cheap.

Finally the group of other students arrived and I had to give a presentation. I was writing on a blackboard, but the words that appeared, were not the words I was writing. I kept erasing and writing new words, but couldn't make a decent presentation out of it...
_I had this same experience a few days ago, where I wanted to show my boyfriend about a certain party I read about during the day. I had the same flyer in my hand in this dream, but the party was nowhere on this flyer._

Then my alarm went off. I tried to elongate the dream, but hitting snooze only destroys my recall. Dreams of the second part of last night will follow later...

----------


## Sara

Yawn... I've been away from my pc too long to write down the rest of that dream and now I can only remember the part I already wrote down in the  'task of the month' topic  :Sad: 

Yesterday I didn't write down anything at all. I had 2 20min naps, I knew I dreamt something, but recall was hard because both times I woke up stressfully (second time by an allmost choking flatmate who rushed into my room for help).

Now it's 6 in the morning. My BF got up for work and I can sleep another 3 hours before I need to do anything so here's another shot to becoming lucid by WBTB.
I just remembered my only 2 LD's happend after I stayed IN bed, reading on the forum for only 20-25 mins, so that's what I will do today.

Dream recall from the first part of the night still sucks, especially if I can't lay down in the same position after waking. I only remember I was dreaming about horses again. Some friends and I had been riding and we put the horses back in a new field with a lot of grass.

I've never had so much dreams about horses as since I've started reading about (L)D 3 weeks ago :-) A good thing, because I LOVE dreaming about horses.
Well, maybe I always did dream this, but just never remembered  :tongue2:

----------


## Sara

2 dreams from yesterday (7-11)

With my family, I was visiting some good friends of my parents, who appeared to live in my grandma's house. My grandma's house is, in my dreams, a bit weird. She has an attic with normal stairs, but this is the second time I dream about those stairs and they just don't connect to the next floor. There's like a 1 meter (3ft  :tongue2: ) gap between the stairs and the opening in the door, so I have to climb/jump in order to get through. _Actually, I have this problem more often in dreams. Sometimes in a water-slide, which doesn't connect to it's stairs._
I remember one guy (son of my parents friends) was coming after me and I really wanted to 'escape' to the attic. But in climbing the stairs, I felt like I was fainting, I barely made it to the top and then I was hanging there on the floor, I didn't have the power to pull myself up. By that time, the dream ended. (there was also a long story before this happend, but I mosty forgot due to not writing down in time).

Second dream: I was involved in a play, with some semi-friend. She was reading a story and I had to act. There was a large room full of spectators, but I wasn't really bothered by them. The thing that bothered me, was that I KNEW I had practised this play in my previous dream, but now on stage, I didn't remember it. I was angry with myself, for forgetting to practise more. At some point, I was just standing there, not knowing what to do. My kind-of-friend kept on reading the same part, hoping I would continue the play, but I was completely clueless... Then she ordered someone to close the curtains. PFEW.
I remember the play was about animals and my last actions was I was laying on the bed curled up like a little dog. Strange notice about this: it was the first time I realised I was looking at myself, lying there. I was already behind the stage, looking at myself, being stupid (not knowing what to do) and I also saw the audience and my semi-friend reading her lines... How weird!
Another strange thing is I did not feel ashamed, lying there in front of a big audience. I was only feeling stupid I didn't practice enough (like going to an exam, for which I didn't study enough, so I know I'm not going to pass).

I woke up several times that morning, each time feeling very sleepy. Maybe this is because of waking up at 5 every morning, so it breaks my natural sleeping cycle?

----------


## Sara

2 dreams from last night (8-11-'07)
Went to bed at 2:45 (really late). Set my alarm at 6.30 (needed to upload some files on my server, but didn't wake up from the alarm  :Sad:  ) Woke up naturally at 8:30 feeling very fit, which is not normal for me after less then 6 hours sleep.

First dream was about horses again. Yeah, what a progress, I was now even teaching in my dream (I'm a self-educated instructor on Natural Horsemanship, in case you want to know  :wink2:  )
There was a lady with a very pushy horse. Not agressively pushy, just a calm, dominant chestnut mare. She was not a very good leader for that horse, so I gave her instructions on how to become more focussed. I remember a good friend of mine was watching me. We were discussing the instructions I gave. I agreed with her that these instructions were indeed a bit rude for the horse, but in this case, the lady was so insecure, she needed to master this bodylanguage first, before she could be more polite again.
When walking with the horse, I told her to focus on one spot, while aiming her right a bit to the side, like 20 degrees off course, so she would block her horse from running over her.

Second dream was a very long one, or maybe it was one or more dreams following each other. It's still a difficult for me to distiguish between separate dreams, because I've allways thought that I had only 1 (long) dream per night.

I was at a kind of summer-camp with friends from high school and university. I don't remember too much of it, but we were making plans to go somewhere by car. We had to load a lot of stuff into my car. At first I thought it was a long way walking to my car, but suddenly the parking lot was just behind a small hill (note: 10m high is already called a hill here  :wink2: ) I was being lazy, pretended I had to clean up some stuff so the others would do the heavy work and put everything in the car.
_Summer-camps are a frequent event in my dream too. Whenever there is some kind of meeting with other people, it's usually some kind of camp._

----------


## mark

Hey!

I just had a quick read through your DJ, I like what I  see some good dreams there  :smiley:  

You have really good recall  keep it up  :smiley:  im looking forward to reading more   ::D:

----------


## Sara

Thanks Mark  :smiley: 
Allways good to hear that someone other than myself is enjoying my dreams, haha.
I'll read your dream journal next time I'll try WBTB  :smiley: 

I allways read a few pages of 1 persons dream journal every time, especially the ones with lucid experiences, cause I have the feeling it will help becoming lucid when going back to sleep.

Unfortunately, I'm on an obligatory WBTB-pause at the moment, because I was getting too tired during the day (see this topic)

----------


## The Cusp

> Dream recall from the first part of the night still sucks, especially if I can't lay down in the same position after waking.



That happens to me as well.  If I roll over onto my other side while trying to do recall, the dream fades away instantly.

I like all the horse dreams.  But what is natural horsemanship?

----------


## Sara

Good to hear I'm not alone, The Cusp  :wink2: 
When I remember a small part of the dream, I can usually recall more of it. But waking up, remembering I HAD a dream, but without any clue what it was about, I've got nothing to hold on to, to recall more. Sometimes it will get back later, when something happens that triggers a memory.

I like it that you ask about natural horsemanship  :smiley: 
NH is about understanding the true nature of horses and acting in a way they understand. It's like the horse whisperer, but in a realistic way. (if you're really interested, there's like a million web pages about NH  :tongue2: )

No dreams to recall from last night  :Sad: 
Somehow I got really interested in polyphasic sleeping schedules 2 days ago. Since I was already napping during the day because of tiredness due to WBTB, I thought I might take the challenge to see how fast I can adapt to the Everyman sleeping schedule. Only downside so far is missing a long REM sleep in the morning, so no nice dreams to remember... I hope my brain is catching up on REM in the naps very soon, so I have some dreams to recall during the day. Maybe I should make a post on this in the 'alternative sleeping' corner on this forum, but I only started 1 day ago and I'm not sure how long I will continue this schedule...

----------


## Sara

Good morning - again

Wow, this was interesting.
I had my first nap of the day (12-12.30) with a relaxing song at the background. (l'enfant, by Vangelis).
I was a bit tired, but I couldn't really fall asleep, so I tried several relaxation techniques (counting breaths, saying words that refer to sleeping (yawn-dream-tired-sleep, but then in Dutch)) until I was really relaxed.
At certain points, I could almost feel my body falling asleep, but when this happened, I thought 'ah, I'm going to sleep' and of course this caused me to wake up a little.

Two times I had a very interesting experience. It felt as if my hand was making a movement, like slowly grabbing something above me, but at the same time I knew my arm was lying still, under my pillow. As soon as this happened, I had a very short, but clear dream-flash.

*first dream-flash:*
many white horses with 'sinterklazen' (dutch version of santa claus) on a muddy field. Some where children dressed up on white ponies
TV crew was there
all horses turned their butt to the camera and lifted their tails _(you know what a horse will do next  )_ but that was it.

Picture of Sinterklaas on his horse:


*second dream-flash:*
A car drives through some water on the street (damn, what's the english word for 'plas')
Drops of water splash up, but they are like big, bright blue computer drawn drops.

At 4 mins before my alarm should go off, I hear a distinct voice saying 'WAKE UP'. And I am instantly awake, not feeling tired at all.
This is really cool. Now I can have a kind of WBTB 4 times a day, without feeling tired and foggy all day.

----------


## mark

> Unfortunately, I'm on an obligatory WBTB-pause at the moment, because I was getting too tired during the day (see this topic)



I have never really done WBTB lol the most I do is wake up to write my dreams down then go back to sleep lol.....perhaps I should give it a try 

lol you dream alot about horses....wish I could dream about what im intrested in  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> I have never really done WBTB lol the most I do is wake up to write my dreams down then go back to sleep lol.....perhaps I should give it a try



Erm, that's also waking, back to bed, isn't it?   :tongue2: 
It doesn't say you have to get out of bed, just be awake for a certain time, do some dream related stuff and go back to sleep with lucid dreaming on your mind.

----------


## mark

> Erm, that's also waking, back to bed, isn't it?  
> It doesn't say you have to get out of bed, just be awake for a certain time, do some dream related stuff and go back to sleep with lucid dreaming on your mind.



that is true lol  :Oops: 

ita juat most of the tutorials say to stay awake for over 30 mins lol...at least I  think thats what they say lol its been a while since I last looked  :tongue2:

----------


## Sara

As from now, I'll post my polyphasic sleeping comments here in green, so you can skip right to the dream-part of my journal.

Travelling messed up my schedule a little bit yesterday. Normally I sleep very well in the train and I planned a 30min nap between 2 stations. But... I didn't realise it was rush hour, so the train was fully packed and I was just lucky to find a seat. Well, tried to sleep a bit, but the man next to me was drinking beer and was smelling like a drunk person, IEUW!

Without at least a full 15mins of sleep, I had to transfer trains, my next train had a delay and I was walking around feeling a bit dizzy. Then I called my boyfriend, who told me he would only be home at 9. So yes, time for some sleep at his place before he comes home  :smiley: 

No dreams this nap, just a full 30min sleep till 20.30. Next nap was at 0:00 in bed, alarm set at 0:40 and no trouble waking and getting up. Nap time was too long I think, I was feeling a bit drowsy and couldn't find a good physical activity to wake me up. (doing laundry would probably wake my BF and he was not all too happy about my new strange sleeping habit, so better not disturb him now  :tongue2: )

Core sleep 3 cycles (4,5 hours) till 7:30

Yeah, a very long dream again!
In contrary to all my relaxt and happy dreams of the past weeks, this was one with a bit more negative emotions.

Watching a movie with some friends, promised each other to go again next week.
But the week after, only my best friend and I were there. _(note: this time it was really my best friend, not some pretended, mixed up dream character I believed to be my friend)._
After the movie, we tried to get home, but the floor was changed into conveyor belts and we had to run fast in order to get forward. We were athletic to manage, but nonetheless, we ended up in a hospital. As we were lying there, I somehow had to get myself a cellphone before we could get out. I talked to my friend, discussing about the other people who didn't show up and about a certain 'battle' between us, that there always has to be one of us better than the other (which has totally no link to reality). Suddenly, I had a cellphone in my hand, so I could get out of the hospital/restriction being in bed (hmm, some residue of 'the Matrix' I watched yesterday  :wink2:  ) 

But out of the hospital, I was in a REAL battle, on miniature scale. I had to build/train fighters, who were then sent to the battleground, fighting each other with spears and catapults _(like in a computer game, kind of Age of Empires. It's been a long time since I've played that game, haha)_
I retreated for a short time and when I came back with 2 more fighters, the opponent had evolved much faster and had a HUGE catapult built of wooden pallets. I felt really lost, how could this happen? Was I so slow? Fortunately, the giant catapult could only be fired once. It missed and collapsed and then I somehow had won the battle without a real fight.

Next scene: I have 2 pet rats and one of them is ill (in real life too). I was talking to my parents and BF what would be the easiest way to 'put him to sleep' and they suggested feeding him to the cat. (poor ratty  :Sad:  ) Then the rat turned out to have the same tabby colour as the cat, he was much smaller then IRL, so I guessed he could be eaten by the cat very quickly, not suffering too long... and then my dream ended.

I'm happy with so much recall after a shorter period of sleep. 

I felt pretty good in the morning. I lay in bed for half an hour after waking, without falling back asleep. Now I have a slight overall feeling of tiredness, which I hope will pass with some nice outdoor exercise.

----------


## Sara

_{extract from previous post, question left out}_
Yeah, last night I had my first WILD experience!

I lay on my right side, facing my BF sleeping next to me. I had the *Ultimate Lucid Induction mp3* on my iPod on the lowest volume.
I feel I'm *'falling' into SP* and I'm too sleepy to become excited about it and wake myself up. I got to the point where my body says: BREATHE OR DIE!
_Before knowing what SP was, I started to focus on my breathing as hard as I could, trying to wake up or waking up my BF, who would then touch me and get me out of it._
But now my thoughts were split, between waking up and going through and enter a dream.

So it went like: breathe, no relax, no breathe! no go with it! At the same time, a *terrible feeling* got into my head. It was like wearing a way too small helmet, *pushing on my head* from all sides, making it want to implode or explode or whatever, while at the same time it felt like there was a lot of *noise*, while there was nothing to hear.... not even the mp3 on my iPod.
The one moment I felt my body started breathing faster, then I was seeing through my eyelids that my BF did not react on that. I remember thinking 'ah, I'm looking through my eyelids, so I'm starting to dream now, let's try to get up'. I managed to get myself up (in my dream) The noise/pressure on my head was increasing and I was angry with my boyfriend for not helping me to get out of SP, but at the same time I was happy I was in a dream. But ARGH that noise/pressure/*pain*!

I wanted it to go away, but couldn't think clear because of it. I punched my BF, then jumped into the air, throwing myself onto my BF (like in a fight, really meant to hurt him/wake him up, but he didn't.
Instead of landing on him, I felt through the bed, through the wall and onto the floor. I remember very clearly looking at the floor, it had exactly same pattern as IRL and I could feel it being cold and looking at my hands, since I was on my hands and knees (but don't remember if my hands looked odd). 
Then the pain/pressure was TOO MUCH to handle, I couldn't feel my legs (just like my previous short LD) and I was happy I woke up because the pain was mostly gone, I still had some vague headache, but I could cope with that. I switched the music on my iPod to my regular sleeping music (Norah Jones) and fell asleep fast and calm.

Pfew, what story of only a minute of LD experience.

Later that night, I had a very long dream, which surprised me because I was only sleeping for 4 hours. 
I planned to do 3 cycles (4,5 hours) but woke up after only 4 hours, feeling well rested.

Some fragments I remember from the dream (didn't write it down soon enough to remember more)

1) I have a selling booth on a horse fair, but I'm not working in it (there's other people working for me). I walk around and see there's fake snow on the ground. It's small polystyreen balls and cookie-shapes of this same stuff.

2) There is a jumping competition, with very strange jumps. Inflatable Air castles (the ones children play on, don't know if this is the english word for it) very large tyres etc. I know I'm in the competition too, but don't actually ride my horse.

3) I'm in a small motel room and want to take a warm bath.
All equipment is there, but as a puzzle.
There's a tub, a water pump, a stove to heat the water, wood for the stove and some tubes... All I need to do is connect the things in the right order to fill my bath with hot water. I manage, but then the stove cannot be used and another one appears where I can put in the wood, but it's too far away from the tub and I wonder how I build it all again to make a working connection...

4) There's something with a pickup truck, a bad road (snow or heavy rainfall) and someone or some animal that needs to be rescued.

There was a connection between these parts. Somehow it always seems logical how I end up in some other place. Well, that must be 'dream-logic'...

----------


## mark

wow thats a strange experience! must have been kind of scary! I cant say I understand what it must have been like. SP for me is somewhat peaceful not that painful thing you described.

I wonder if you were actually dreaming or if it was HI? because I have never felt my body during a LD...dunno though maybe someone more experienced could advise better

----------


## Sara

Last night I was ready for another WILD. I changed my pillow (maybe a softer pillow would prevent the pressure on/in my head). But I was so tired, I fell asleep very soon, without going through SP.

*Air-cycling with the wind*
This was also a long dream, but again, because of being sloppy and not writing it down as soon as I woke up, most of the detail got lost. I'm not going to let this happen again, because they were really good adventures!

I was on holiday with my BF._ (I hardly ever dream about him, usually it's my ex-boyfriends that join me in my dreams )_. We were air-cycling in Germany. This was kind of cycling, but only in the same direction the wind blows, so we didn't get tired and it felt more like floating. _Very comfortable, they should invent this kind of bikes in the future_ 

We took a break and I was looking around for a bench to lie on, because I really needed to take a nap.

----------


## Sara

I really overslept on my 2nd nap that evening, woke up 6 hours later (wake up time of 3rd nap actually). Had some nice dream in that sleep too, but I only remembered kissing my ex-boyfriend.(after reading someone's DJ) 
Usually he's a very good kisser _(he was IRL and still is in dreams, so I love to dream about that)_, but now the kissing really sucked  :Sad:  It was too fast and without feel...

Core sleep: 4.30-8.00h

YEAH horsey dream again!
Plus I was in France (with horses).

Summary of events, will leave out details to keep it shorter. Very vivid, detailed and long dream. Really enjoyed it!

A friend an I were putting horses from the stable in different pastures
Changing my horses place, because he's in fight, or will be injured by the others
One horse needed to be put down, because he is getting a bit skinny and the owner doesn't want the tourists to complain about this _(IRL a horse was put down in France, but because he was old and in pain)_ This was a disturbing part. I wanted to save the horse, he was only 10 y/o and very pretty, but other people urged me to move on while the vet gave him the 'final shot'. Before that, the horse was lying down out of himself. Someone said: 'he's very well trained'. And I was feeling even more sorry for the horse.

We were now on a muddy field, where I had to pretend to be sword-fighting with a HUGE man (about 2.5m tall, strong muscled) but it was just to make a movie, so he let me win, I put my sword in his chest (saw blood too, but somehow I knew this was fake) and cuddled me afterwards and carried me back to a house (he was very sweet).

The house turns out to be a kind of storage room with a kind of mess that you have after a week holiday (personal stuff and food from all people, lying around). We are sorting it out, I wanted to keep the sweets and some other food. I don't remember eating in my dream... I gave some sweets to the kids hanging around there.

We walked back with our full bags and the area was flooded with water! On the left, a complete grass field was under water and it was streaming toward the road, where it created a small waterfall (1m high, but 100m long) which looked very beautifull. The sun was shining, all plants were so bright and green... I love to see nature like this!

We came back to the horses field and that was also partly flooded. It felt so nice and 'soppy' to walk on this extremely wet ground. Now my horse needed to be moved again, because this wet ground was not so good for him. We put blankets on the horses, or took them of, they were soaked with water.

My parents were there and were disapproving of me staying in France longer than I planned. They were worried that my work/study in Holland would suffer from this _(well, the study did IRL, hahaha)_ It would be better for me if I didn't stay there. I was very disappointed, because I liked it so much there! _(still do, IRL I'm going back in June for another 2 months, but after finishing my studies)_

While I was only busy for what seemed like 10 mins, my friend came back telling she had done a LOT of work. Ridden 2 horses, prepared the food, cleaned the stables. I was wondered, how did she manage to do this so quickly!
_I think this referred IRL to me being a bit lazy on difficult or boring jobs (cleaning stables, yuck) and often need some 'push' before I get things done. Yeah, I'm working on it Anna! But keep pushing me in the meanwhile_

----------


## Sara

Ahhh, sorry Mark, I missed your comment yesterday. Probably because I was typing the same time you were posting this  :Oops: 





> wow thats a strange experience! must have been kind of scary! I cant say I understand what it must have been like. SP for me is somewhat peaceful not that painful thing you described.



It would have been very scary if it was the first time experience, but I've had SP so often, that know what can happen if I don't try to wake up... I would love to have a peaceful SP and just enjoy being paralysed... But I think this experience is not as scary as seeing evil presences or aliens in your room  :smiley:  
So you can praise yourself lucky that your SP is peaceful  :smiley: 





> I wonder if you were actually dreaming or if it was HI? because I have never felt my body during a LD...dunno though maybe someone more experienced could advise better



I think it may have started from HI, but I was definitely dreaming at the end. The final seconds were really comparable to my 2nd LD (where I became lucid in the dream itself). And actually to my first too. The moment I realise I don't feel my legs, or do feel them but in a different place than where they should be, I get pulled out of my dream.
Any advice on this?

----------


## mark

> Any advice on this?



lol sorry, im not to good when it comes to wilding but as for waking up apparently paying alot of attention to your dream is supposed to work along with things like rubbing your hands together and dream spinning.

Try sending a PM to one of the really experienced members they will know alot more then me

cool dream last night...great recall lol and loving the horses ha ha

----------


## Sara

Tuesday 13th

I did all the 'necessary' actions that worked for my previous LD (reading DJ's, playing the lucid induction mp3, being a bit tired when going to bed, RCing a lot during the day) but unfortunately, no result  :Sad: 
I guess I was a bit too tired, because I felt the first shift of going into SP, but fell asleep very soon after that.


Slept from 3.30-7.00h, snoozed once (dammit) and therefore forgot the logical order in which my dream-events had taken place.

So here a non-chronological, not-so-detailed summary:

I'm in a odd house. You need a special 'key' to be able to move to other rooms. The key is more a symbolic item, which you need to find inside a room. But even with help from someone who knew where he put the key, I was unable to find it.

There's a visitor from france, or I am briefly in france, but he tells me I'm too late for joining the super-slide-party (a giant slide of water/soap built on a hill) and I'm very sad that I missed this  :Sad: 

I'm back in a house, 2 of my ex-housemates are there (J&J) and they're making kind of sexually harassing jokes (to me, or about me). I really want to leave, but things are working against me. Can't find a key (again). I'm looking for it in a room, next to the room where the others are. J is coming in and wants to grab me, but I don't want it, so he's pissed and leaves.

When I'm finally in my car driving home, I discover I was only 6km from my parents house, so why did I spent hours searching for my car keys :S  _[interesting: this is one of the first times I remember a specific number from my dream]_
The environment is very similar to that IRL, only difference might be that the distances are not equal (I travel through it on higher speed?).

----------


## Sara

Since I don't want to oversleep on my naps again, I put my alarm far away from my bed. This really helps to get up and stay awake, but it also takes away my chance on dream recall.

Now I do remember having a dream in my 30 min. nap, but can't recall any detail. Well, I'm off to bed for my core within 3.5 hours anyway, so new chances for a good dream  :smiley: 

*edit* Just thought of a very simple (and obvious) solution: use 2 alarms :-)
1 soft alarm in my bed, to wake me up but give some time to recall my dream. And the usual WAKE UP NOW! alarm set 3 minutes later.

----------


## Sara

This was great! A good improvement from last time, when I was struggling with missing feet, falling over and loosing lucidity within less than a minute.

Before going to bed, I read about 15 minutes in my newly received EWLD book. I'm playing 'the ultimate lucid induction' mp3 every time when I read about lucid dreaming and this time also on my speakers instead of on the iPod. It was around 3:20 that I fell asleep and less than half an hour later, I have this dream!

I was in a underground hallway (like in a deserted shopping centre). I had a skateboard and was trying to ride on it. But just standing was too difficult to accomplish, so I was just pushing the board forward, trying to jump on it and then missing. There was a group of skaters around the corner, they were doing some tricks, which made their board crack and a part of it flew in the air and hit me. They started laughing at me, because I was such a terrible skater. Then I thought 'ah, you can laugh, but I don't care, cause I am dreaming!
Some other guy walked towards me, he had a large cardboard box in his hands and as I was touching the box, I was saying out loud what I was doing 'I'm touching the box' 'I'm grounding my dream'. _I had to act quick, because the dream didn't stop, it was like a flowing storyboard and I just had to act with it._ 
The guy who held the box, pushed me, so I could move  :smiley:  I looked at my feet and they were there! I was wearing 1 white shoe and 1 black shoe. As I followed this guy, I was leaping into the air and kind of floating after him. We entered a small room, where his dad was sitting at a table. I was still holding the box and wanted to hit him on the head with it, just for fun. But as usual in my dream, when I kick, slap or punch someone, it feels like I miss or has no effect. 

I was now floating around in circles around this man, really wanted to lightly slap him with the box on his head, so he would notice/respond to me, but I couldn't approach him. After 2 circles at 2m distance around him I gave up and was flying (involuntarily) towards the ceiling. I thought I could go through, but it all went black. I thought 'better wake up and write it down, before I forget!" So I forced myself to wake up, feeling my body being still in SP. I got myself to sit upright but something was not right... It was an FA and then I woke up for real.

This is the first time there were DC's involved. I didn't interact with them, they were acting like they had a business of their own, pushing me with them in the flow of my dream. I'm thankfull, because maybe if I would just stand still again, I would fall off my feet and wake up. The dream was rather soundless. No talking, no music, no sound-effects. Only my own voice when I told myself 'touch the box'.

I guess this time it lasted around 1 or 2 minutes, there was a strong 'flow' which didn't allow me to slow down, but a lot had happened :-)

This is SOOO worth all the 'effort'! I just can't wait to dream again. So, off to bed again for the rest of my core sleep :-)

----------


## mark

NICE!!!!!

Congrats Sara! thats great!  :boogie: 

Its strange with the no effect violence in dreams, I dont often have those types of fighting dreams so it never comes to me to hit someone in my dreams but there are some people who have mental fighting dreams, nice one on attempting it  :tongue2:

----------


## raklet

Congrats on improving your lucidity.  I'm still waiting for the day to come.  I've only had a couple that lasted just a second or two.

----------


## Sara

> NICE!!!!!
> 
> Congrats Sara! thats great! 
> 
> Its strange with the no effect violence in dreams, I dont often have those types of fighting dreams so it never comes to me to hit someone in my dreams but there are some people who have mental fighting dreams, nice one on attempting it



Thanks  :smiley: 

I was wondering, maybe this was a signal for me, that it's not good to reach something (or to get someone's attention) by trying really hard, but I should back off a little and allow things to come to me instead.

Last night I had 2 very long (non-lucid) dreams both with you in them, it will take me some time to work them out, but they were very pleasant. Maybe it's because you're writing in my dream journal quite often, that my mind decided you should be in my dream too  :wink2: 





> Congrats on improving your lucidity.  I'm still waiting for the day to come.  I've only had a couple that lasted just a second or two.



Don't worry raklet, I'm convinced your next, longer LD's will come very soon! I've started keeping a dream journal 1 month ago and some days I couldn't remember anything or just a short glimpse or feeling. So don't worry if you have days with little recall.

----------


## mark

> Last night I had 2 very long (non-lucid) dreams both with you in them, it will take me some time to work them out, but they were very pleasant. Maybe it's because you're writing in my dream journal quite often, that my mind decided you should be in my dream too



Woooohooooo!!! lol I was in your dreams cool  ::D:  I shall have to try and return the favour :smiley: 

Lots of people have dreams about fellow DV members im gonna have to try and get some because they always make for a great read

im looking forward to reading these dreams  :boogie:

----------


## Sara

OK, I've been procrastinating this too long, which only makes it harder to start.
First dream which has a title  :wink2: 

*Kissing in Crocodile Creek*

I'm on holiday with my boyfriend in an eastern European country with nice grassy hills and forests. Somehow I end up walking alone through the countryside, when I recieve an sms and arrange a kind of blind-date with someone from this forum (at that time, I don't know exactly who it is). He gives me a route description and when I'm allmost there, I can see him in a field. There's a watch tower next to the road, where I climb in and try to observe my blind-date without him seeing me. My vision is unclear and I start looking for my photo camera so I can zoom in and get a better look at him. I see that he saw me and he's coming toward my hiding place. I try to hide behind the door, so I can surprise him.

_[real life interruption while typing: my Czech flatmate knocks on my door and brings me delicious palačinke (pancakes with molten chocolate, banana and whipped cream]_

So, I was sitting behind the door, ready to jump forward and surprise him, but I don't get a chance, cause he already expected me to be there  :tongue2: 
Now he's so close, my vision is not blurred anymore and I take a good look on him. Wow, he is very cute! He has light-brown hair and very sweet blue eyes.
He's a bit younger than I am (2 or 3 years)_ but in contrary to what is seen as 'normal', I like it when a man is a bit younger than me._
All tension about the blind-date disappears and I feel I really like him! I want to be close to him and I think he feels that, because he takes my hand and together we walk towards a small creek. I feel both excited and mellow, walking hand in hand... that just-fallen-in-love feeling... ::smitten:: 

We're heading for a forest, where no-one can see us (I still know I have a boyfriend somewhere, but I'm convinced he can't see us here). We reach the water and walk into it. Walking through the water feels great and he starts walking even closer to me, till his body is touching mine everywhere. Then he turns and kisses me, in the best way I've ever been kissed in a dream (which usually is already better than real life)

Unfortunately, the kiss lasts very short and suddenly there's a crocodile in the water, heading for us! We run out of the water, but there's a 1m high wall with a steep grass hill that we have to climb to escape. I can't get a hold of the grass, so he lifts me up before saving his own ass. How romantic, he's so sweet :-)
When I reach the top (by pulling myself up holding only to blades of grass) I look back and see the crocodile stays there, pfew! Now other little crocodiles are crawling on the field, but they are very small and I step on their mouth, so they can't bite us. There's other people walking around and my boyfriend shows up too. I don't feel embarrassed, I just continue my holiday with him, while my new blind-date goes with us on the trip.

We're travelling through Romania by train which costs only a few euro. Then we want to go back, but this costs 5000 Kuna (Croatian money, so we're probably in Zagreb now) and this is calculated as 120 euro. Way to expensive, cause we only paid a few euro to get there. We decide to get into the train without a ticket, but I don't know if we made it back, because my dream ends here.

I wake up, feeling very happy (but also disappointed because of the short kissing) and decide to screw my polyphasic schedule and fall back asleep, hopefully to see my blind-date again, so I can ask for his name.

A less congruent story, but with some nice details

*Revealing of the blind-date*

I'm at home, standing behind my computer (I have to leave soon, so I don't take the time to sit down). An MSN conversation screen pops up, it's Mark. He asks me about 'yesterday' and would like to meet me again. Ah, so it was him.  I'm not surprised by this (although I didn't know who it was till I saw his name on the screen) Then a lot of pink pop-ups appear in the screen, which hinder me in answering Mark. Instead of the regular x in the top-right corner, there are strange symbols and I don't dare to click, since it might install a virus... He says these are his sisters fault, that's why they are all pink  :wink2:  _yeah, there is some real-life-logic in my dreams_ 
I don't need to answer him, all I do is think about him and suddenly I'm on the back seat of a car (probably a taxi) sitting next to him. ::content::  He's the same guy, but now he has light brown eyes instead of blue. I don't care, I like him either way  :wink2: 

I would like to kiss him again, but he's a bit shy and refuses, saying we can't do this in a car where other people can see us (sounds more like what I would say IRL) and before I can convince him the cab-driver really doesn't care, my dream ends again  :Sad: 

Wow, what a great dream to start the day  :smiley: 
It took some time before I wrote it all down, but this is a dream I won't forget soon! Now, take some courage and press the submit button...

----------


## mark

he he yep what can I say I still have it  :Cool:  ha ha

Cool dream its funny how you describe me I actually do have light brown hair and blue eyes lol

dam crocodiles  ::roll::  ha ha spoiling the fun lol

ha ha more obsticles in your second dream lol I wonder what that means?

im very very flaterred by this dream lol made my day  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> he he yep what can I say I still have it  ha ha
> 
> Cool dream its funny how you describe me I actually do have light brown hair and blue eyes lol



No, really?
IRL I thought you would have dark hair and brown eyes... 





> dam crocodiles  ha ha spoiling the fun lol
> 
> ha ha more obsticles in your second dream lol I wonder what that means?



Maybe that I wasn't supposed to have this fun with you, since I already have a boyfriend?  :wink2: 





> im very very flaterred by this dream lol made my day



I'm glad you liked it so much  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

From last night (plus naps) only some flashes. Forgot to put a second alarm, so I have to jump out of bed every time the alarm goes.

#1
I'm having a conversation with my mother about the birthday presents I gave to my sister and father. She feels disappointed that I spent way more money on them than on her _[which is the case IRL, I still need to give her a present for her birthday last month ]_

#2
I have the weird ability of enlarging items when I focus on them and use my eyes to make them grow. I show it in front of some people with a bunch of grapes, yelling 'hey, look, it's getting HUGE'.

----------


## Sara

I was suddenly feeling very tired. It would have been another 2 hours till my core sleep, but I thought 'why not take a 20min nap and try to have some nice dream'.
For the dream part, scroll down to the blue text  :smiley: 

I laid down on the couch, imagined a nice dream scene (Mark can guess what it was about  :Cheeky: )

First the usual 'sinking' occurred, falling into SP within 2 minutes.
Then the terrible noise/pressure started again. This time it was mainly noise, like you are in a low-budget air plane next to where the engine is or you are driving a car at high speed with the windows open.

I tried to see how much I could stand, pretending that I really was in a plane and that noise had a cause. Well, not too lucky, at a certain point it got too much to handle and I forced myself to wake up by concentrating on breathing and/or moving my hands. Pfew, that worked, but I really wanted to try again. So I went through the same process several times (falling, noise, forcing myself to wake up).

One of the moments was VERY odd: I saw images that could have been from when I was a little baby. I heard my mother talking to me in a sweet voice and saw flashes of images that I didn't recognise, but somehow reminded me of things when I was very young. As this crossed my mind, somewhere between waking and sleeping, the whole pressure/noise and muscle twitching experience started to feel like I was being born, but then backwards. That scared me enough to try and wake up! I don't know if these were real memories or something my brain came up with because I just read burned up's journal about his childhood dreams...

Then I remembered the FILD technique and since I managed to wake up by moving my hands, maybe I would be able to pass through SP by focussing on this movement. Great Idea!

I really focussed on moving my hands, suddenly they were moving a lot while the rest of me was paralysed and I didn't wake up from it. Strange! I thought, lets try to get down from the couch. It worked!  I was struggling to pull myself out of my paralised body and onto the floor.
As in my previous WILD, I was crawling/floating around on the floor, very unstable and with a short sight. I could see my carpet and some pieces of furniture on the floor. Small chairs and tables which I tried to grab, throw or whatever. All with minimal result, cause I was very weak. I continuously bumped into things and could FEEL the pinching in my leg. Especially the feel was very realistic.
As I crawled around quite helpless, I called for clarity, stabilisation etc, but didn't work. Then I called for strength and I managed to float a little higher. I saw my window and thought that would be a good way to escape. I live on the 11th floor and my dream view was just as IRL. Nighty skyline, lots of little white and orange lights.

I floated through the window, reminding myself: you can fly, you won't fall down.
Still having little control over my movement, I started flying backwards, facing the ground, as if I was pulled by my legs. I was flying very fast, away from earth. This was getting too scary and woke myself up (took quite some effort) _[I have 'space dreams' sometimes, in which I see the earth from the sky, or see the sky from 'the edge of the earth', but those dreams are both interesting as well as scary, seeing things so BIG you realise how small you actually are]_

Total time guess would be 2 mins for the dream. Total 'sleeping' time was less than 15 mins.

It's interesting, how little control I have over my body when dreaming and how this relates to real life. IRL I can feel clumsy sometimes, I think I need to increase my balance in waking life. The crawling around could also be symbolic: I just started LD-ing and need to learn it like a baby learns how to walk...
I was talking in English in my dream. That's funny, because it's not my main language and at the moment, I only read/write English on this forum.

Damn, this is so addictive!

----------


## Sara

Wow, I seem to be very lucky this night  :boogie: 
Went to bed, tried for a WILD a second time, but now I was too tired I guess and fell asleep before SP. Well, or not... it's only 20 mins after going to bed.

*False awakening:*
Next thing I remember, I'm sleeping on the couch, the cat is running around and messing up my room. I find the sheet that I used as a pillow, is now lying on a different place. Several things are messed up, but I blame the cat, rearrange my things and lay down again, trying for some WILD, but the cat is still disturbing me.

As I peek though my eyes, I see the cat running by, again and again. Hmm, how strange. He doesn't go in circles, he just appears from behind me every time _(reminds me of that 'deja vu' scene in the Matrix)_. HEY, and what about the stuff lying around just then, maybe this IS a dream already! OK, I can get up. This goes very easy. My vision is a bit blurred, so I take some time to increase clarity by looking at a shelf with hundreds of small objects on them. It looks like a collection of McDonalds surprises, but than an adult version of them (mainly black/blue things with stones and feathers  ::?: )

I take 1 in my hand and I'm amazed at the detail of it. I spin it around, throw it in the air from hand to hand. It floats slowly while spinning around, changing shape. I'm amaze my mind can make this all up! Unfortunately, the 'thing' changes shape so often I can't really describe what it is. 
My clarity increases, till much higher than IRL.

Then I feel a strong urge to pee. I hope I'm not going to wet myself while sleeping, but someone wrote about this earlier in a dream and didn't cause him to wet his bed, so I'm really interested how it would be to dream-pee  ::roll:: 
Floating around my room, I pull my pants down. Just when I'm floating upside down, I produce a small 'fountain'  :tongue2:  . There is no gravity, so everything stays floating in the air. Dammit, I didn't think about that! I'm floating through my own urine, it wets my Tshirt and this feels unexpectedly warm and wet (errr, just like real though). Now I'm really afraid that I'm wetting my own pants while sleeping... :Eek: 

I decided my room is not interesting anymore and want to fly out of the window. First time I fly past, it's daylight and I live on 2nd floor. I float another round in my room _(don't have too much control about my movement, but a lot more than ehhh, 2 hours ago)._ Next time I come past the window, I live on 7th floor or so and outside it's getting a bit darker. There are lots of swimming pools, GREAT! I pass through the window and slowly float down. As I'm approaching the pool, my control is diminishing and I'm going to crash... I remind myself: it's not going to hurt and even though I crash half on the edge of the pool, I don't feel any pain. There are some old ladies in the pool, they are not surprised at all about me falling out of the sky.

Somehow I decide that this dream has taken long enough and I force myself to wake up before I drift of into a normal dream. Ahhhh, the cat is lying next to me :-) Maybe he helped me to become lucid by pushing/touching me when he was going to lay there.

Next time I'll try to remember about the task of the month! It's a shame that I just decided my dream was long enough, I could have done so much more!
It felt like a good 5 minutes of dreaming, although everything still feels like it's passing rather fast, I got some interesting things done in this dream  :smiley: 
Oh, and I didn't wet my pants IRL  ::D:  

_It must have been a DILD, my vision/clarity was much higher than from last WILD and I had much less feel of my own body.
I really love the way I'm floating around in my room, like an astronaut in the space shuttle.
Control of movement is still difficult. It's like there is a pattern of movement that I have to follow. I can choose not to something, but then I'm just stuck into a circular pattern and come by the same spot to make my choice again.
_

So, off to bed again! (it's 4am now, I'm not tired after waking up, but fall asleep within 3 mins)

----------


## mark

wow sara! Congrats on the wild that is totally great! Wild is a hard one to do and I also get that strange thing when its hard to see and walk, its very annoying.

Your other lucid was great lol it was very funny I like the lack of gravity and I laughed so hard when you talked about the wee LOL very funny  :tongue2:

----------


## Sara

> wow sara! Congrats on the wild that is totally great! Wild is a hard one to do and I also get that strange thing when its hard to see and walk, its very annoying.



Thanks Mark!
It's also nice to know that you have this same problems with seeing and walking. Do you have a strategy to improve this?





> Your other lucid was great lol it was very funny I like the lack of gravity and I laughed so hard when you talked about the wee LOL very funny



hehe, good to know it made you laugh. I almost left it out, because it is a bit embarrassing  ::embarrassed::  but now I'm glad that I wrote it down  :smiley: 

*************

From yesterday and today only short fragments of dreams. It's strange that I do know I had a very long dream, but can't recall the story even though I know some fragments of it.

yesterday:
I'm leaving a house with some people that are dressed very stylish. We're going to a dinner or party and I feel uncomfortable that I'm not wearing appropriate clothes for this. It also seems that I'm switching clothes without redressing.

today:

I tried the same method as yesterday, hoping for another LD, but I think I was too tired and forgot to focus while falling asleep.

- I wake up lying next to my boyfriend. It's like we have both fallen asleep while having sex  ::?:  I try to 'finish the business' but he stays asleep.

- I'm in a horse stable, one of the horses was ridden by a prince and I have to find out which horse that was and take care of him

- I'm in the horse stable, where I bring my clothes to the dry-cleaner. They say something about my clothes not being OK and I try to explain that they are by showing my socks belong together  ::?: 

- I'm in a horse-box, which is flooding with water. The water gets higher and higher till I can go over the door.
This fragment happens twice, the second time I think 'huh, this was a fragment of the dreaming part in 'vanilla sky' so it's not dangerous'. It doesn't trigger lucidity, but I wake up seconds after.

Somehow all these fragments were linked (all take place in a horse stable) but  the links are missing...

- I'm driving my own car, together with some teacher. We're going into a cave/tunnel and I'm afraid my car will be too high (see picture of my car on 1st page) but we just make it. There is a small room in the wall of this tunnel/cave with 2 people. One is a teacher from Hogwarts (think it was Snape, but in a friendlier version). They explain me something about an evil person and then they leave me alone.

Well, that's about all I can remember for now.

----------


## raklet

Wow, you are improving your dreams in leaps and bounds.  I'm jealous at how fast LDs are coming to you.  But I still have my head up and am enjoying the journey.  

I just read through some of your first posts.  Your English is fantastic even though it is not your native language.  It is so good I would never have guessed it is a second language except for the fact you mentioned it.

----------


## Sara

> Wow, you are improving your dreams in leaps and bounds.  I'm jealous at how fast LDs are coming to you.



Don't be! You are improving greatly and I'm impressed with the amount of detail in your dreams.




> But I still have my head up and am enjoying the journey.



And that's the right attitude, I think!
Keep focussed, read a lot of DJ's and think about LD as much as you can during the day. 
But I have to admit, if I wouldn't have had any LD's by now, I would probably have quit...





> I just read through some of your first posts.  Your English is fantastic even though it is not your native language.  It is so good I would never have guessed it is a second language except for the fact you mentioned it.



Thanks, that's a really nice compliment. I do my best (just as with LD's  :wink2: ) and I've noticed that writing in English gets easier with every new post.

Too bad these are the only 2 things that I'm really learning the past weeks... I wished my studies were more interesting so it wouldn't be as hard to focus on passing my exams and receiving my MSc...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Niiiice job on the lucid, Sara!  ::goodjob2:: 

And the pee fountain was hilarious, even more-so because you were just floating aimlessly and ended up swimming in it. Hehe.

And English isn't your native language?? I never would have guessed. You're doing great!

Keep up the good work!

----------


## mark

yeah your grasp of English is great Im from England and your write it better then me  :tongue2: 

those fragments were good, I have nights when I just remember small sections of dreams to

----------


## Moonbeam

I concur, Sara--you are doing really well!  :boogie:   Flying's great, isn't it!

----------


## Sara

> Niiiice job on the lucid, Sara! 
> 
> And the pee fountain was hilarious, even more-so because you were just floating aimlessly and ended up swimming in it. Hehe.



Thanks, Oneironaut!
Good to hear that I made you laugh about my lucid-stupidity  ::mrgreen:: 





> yeah your grasp of English is great Im from England and your write it better then me 
> 
> those fragments were good, I have nights when I just remember small sections of dreams to



Yeah, well, fragments is better than nothing at all  :smiley: 
When I kept an off-line journal I didn't write them down, but now it feels 'empty' when I have a day without an entry in my journal, which motivates to write also fragments. Do you feel the same about this?

And about my writing: maybe it's because I'm very focussed on hiding my "non-nativeness" in English, that I check all sentences twice (plus spell check from firefox underlines my mistakes like allways and defenitly right when I'm typing them).





> I concur, Sara--you are doing really well!   Flying's great, isn't it!



Yeah, flying is the best! I've always wanted to be able to fly!
I've hardly ever flown in normal dreams, but since I'm practising on LD's and reading a lot of flying dreams, I'm in the air more and more often!  ::flyaway::

----------


## Caradon

Hey, congratulations on the Lucids. It's a great feeling isn't it. I didn't have time to read much because it's getting late and I need to get off the computer. I'll try to read more when I get the chance.

----------


## Sara

> Hey, congratulations on the Lucids. It's a great feeling isn't it.



Thanks Caradon!
Yes, it's a great feeling and really addictive too  :smiley: 

Wednesday 20 november (3:30 - 8:30)

Last night I planned a 3,5 hours core sleep, but when I woke up at 7, I KNEW I had been dreaming, but no recall.   :Sad:  Not even a nice fragment, only the feeling that I had been dreaming about LD's, but no lucidity. 
Since I didn't have to get up early, I decided to snooze till I had at least 1 dream. A bit crazy maybe, but finally at 8:30 I had a short but dream, which had some very explicit dreamsigns, but alas, none of them triggered lucidity.

*Lazy dad*

I'm in a small, empty room with white walls. My dad is the electrician and he has to install some electrical wires. He is very lazy, doesn't want to work and just hangs around waiting for the break. I was annoyed by his lazy attitude, but was not motivating him to work harder either. (IRL my dad has a more 'intelligent' job and is everything BUT lazy, work is his hobby) 

It's early in the afternoon, we leave the room and head for the lunch room. When we're in the lunch room, I see the signs for toilet and decide I need to go there. Not that I feel an urge to pee, just want to go in there. The lunch room is very quiet, but the bathroom is crowded with chattering women. 
There are 3 toilets, all occupied, 1 is standing in the corner of the room, 1 has walls besides it but no door and the third one has a door, pfew. The walls and doors are light blue and of very thick, but soft looking wood.

I used to have many toilet-dreams with toilets without doors or really dirty toilets so I'm very happy there is at least one with a door and the place looks clean. Normally I'm ashamed to go to a toilet without doors, but now I pull my pants down before I even enter the toilet cabin. And then I'm ashamed again for walking though the area with my naked bottom  :tongue2:  How strange is that! 

Explanations/Questions:
This is the 3rd time I pull my pants down in a dream in 1 week  :Oops:  I really wonder what that means... (BU, please help me on that...)

Have to look up what the toilet stands for. I've read about it before, but I forgot.

What part of myself does my dad stand for? The 'be serious, mind your future' part? (cause that would explain him being lazy, since I'm not focussing enough on my studies)

----------


## raklet

Great dream.  I tried sleeping in as well to see if I could get a decent dream, but I can't sleep in.  My body rejects it.  :Sad: 

Nice introspections on the meanings of your dream.  I'm curious to see was BU has to say as well.  Pulling your pants down is quite strange.  Are you sure you are not some kind of closet voyeurist / exhibitionist?  :wink2:

----------


## Burned up

> Explanations/Questions:
> This is the 3rd time I pull my pants down in a dream in 1 week  I really wonder what that means... (BU, please help me on that...)



Hey I just had this feeling of being summoned.

I've had a quick look but will look again tomorrow - have other commitments now.  Back soon....

----------


## Burned up

> *Dream 1:*
> 
> When we were up the hill, it was day again, we were riding bikes instead of cars. And the people changed from my horseriding-friends, to my ex-flatmates. (I live in a student-housing with 7 other people in my corridor) There were 3 of them, but I only recognised 2 by name. Following part is really groce, I'm still questioning how my mind made this up... I'm a bit ashamed for this weird part in my dream, but since others are brave enough to tell We took a break and one of the guys was going to take a pee. I was standing near, so he wet MY pants. I was standing in a corner, so I couldn't run away. I started scolding at him, but instead of peeing the otherway, the other guy forced me down so the first one was peeing all over me. I was crying, yelling at them to let me go, but they didn't
> Then the third person came to them, he had a large banana in his hand. I was afraid what they would do with it, so I grabbed it out of his hand and squeezed it saying 'now it's no longer usefull'. To my relief there was a shower in the corner. I took a nice, warm shower and felt really clean afterwards, ready to continue our cycling tour (wonder why I still wanted to be with those guys) but then this dream ended. Pfew.
> 
> *Dream 2:*
> 
> /snip/
> 
> ...



Easy bit first - your Dad is probably your sense of authority.  You will have learned your values, morals etc from your parents and it is often one or the other's voice in your head when you feel that you're doing something wrong or are contemplating it.  If he's being lazy then it sounds like your morals - or at least the ones you internalised from childhood - are slipping. (Which isn't necessarily a bad thing).

Dream 1 is a brave one to put in.  Well done.  The banana is surely a penis and your destroying it is your way of saying you don't intend to be penetrated.  This is a metaphoric meaning of penetration and refers to internalising some aspect of another that you don't want.  As this was an abusive scene in your dream it sounds like the "men" can be both friendly and abusive towards you, or that's your unconscious fear anyway.  I wonder what the pee signifies?  Definitely a feeling of being unclean as a result of being with the men but also a feeling that you want to be with the for friendship.  Sounds like your unconscious is feeding you conflicting messages either from your (probably childhood) experiences with a significant male or from two separate experiences.  The abusive experience does not have to be sexual, by the way.

Dream 2: This is more like one of my dreams.  It's quite different from Dream 1 although the common theme is that you got wet.  I would suggest that whatever it is that was so disgusting about getting wet in Dream 1, this is you getting rid of it from your own body.  Again, what does the pee represent?  You want to cleanse yourself of it anyway.

Dream 3: This is like one of mine too.  I had one almost the same as this not long ago.  I recognised a need to expose myself and perhaps you have that need too.  But you also mention shame (the word came up in Dream 1 also but in a different context).  Are you holding something shameful in that you want to get out into the open?  Something about you that you find embarrassing?  Noted that it's all women in Dream 3 and you're ashamed of your nudity.  Does that give any clues?

OK, I've left you with more questions than answers.  But we are each our own expert dream interpreter and the "helper" can do no more than make suggestions.  Please throw my suggestions around, play with them etc and find out what works and what doesn't.  My starting point would probably be the shame, and that could relate both to the dream of sexual abuse (Dream 1) and the feeling in Dream 3.  Or they could be two separate shames.  As it were.

Let us know how you get on.  There's so much in your dreams that can be teased out, I think.  Great recall.

----------


## Sara

Wow, thanks for your very long and detailed digging into my dreams!
I had already forgotten about that first dream, but now it comes all back...

Let me say, I'm glad I've never had any bad experiences with men, so probably the interpretation will be about a non-sexual thing...

I'm a very dirty dreamer, all those pee incidents last month  :tongue2:  I'm really interested to find out what it means, that I need to get rid of... This will keep my mind busy for some days I guess.

Just read through my dutch DJ I kept 1 week before starting here and I found more of these strange 'banana' related dreams  :wink2: 

I'll read your comments and suggestions again tomorrow, thanks again for the comments!

By the way, do you have any suggested reading on dream interpretation?

----------


## Burned up

> Wow, thanks for your very long and detailed digging into my dreams!
> I had already forgotten about that first dream, but now it comes all back...
> 
> Let me say, I'm glad I've never had any bad experiences with men, so probably the interpretation will be about a non-sexual thing...
> 
> I'm a very dirty dreamer, all those pee incidents last month  I'm really interested to find out what it means, that I need to get rid of... This will keep my mind busy for some days I guess.
> 
> Just read through my dutch DJ I kept 1 week before starting here and I found more of these strange 'banana' related dreams 
> 
> ...



Our earliest experiences shape our life and your earliest experiences of men (like as a baby) may have included some traumatic moments that your adult unconscious understands as abuse.  In fact coping with trauma is all just part of growing up.

If dirt of various types is a common theme in your dreams then understanding what it means will probably be a big step in understanding your unconscious fears and desires.

Have fun exploring these ideas and don't get too serious about it or you'll end up like me. :paranoid:

----------


## raklet

> Just read through my dutch DJ



I am guessing that Dutch is your native language?  But that led me onto a tangential thought - do you dream in Dutch or English?  I've read that once you start dreaming in a second language that you've learned - that indicates when you have true mastery of the language.

I've spoken Spanish as a second language for years, but I've never dreamed in it.  I'd be interested to know your thoughts.

----------


## mark

ha ha I like that lazy dad dream lol

its funny how something like pulling your pants down happens so often in dreams and it weird the reactions we have to them. I wonder why we do things like that hmm...

Raklet asks a great question, do you dream in dutch? I have always wonderred things like that.

----------


## Sara

> Our earliest experiences shape our life and your earliest experiences of men (like as a baby) may have included some traumatic moments that your adult unconscious understands as abuse.  In fact coping with trauma is all just part of growing up.



Hmm, interesting!
So I may have some trauma deep down, which I don't even know about consciously...





> If dirt of various types is a common theme in your dreams then understanding what it means will probably be a big step in understanding your unconscious fears and desires.



Hmm, I don't know if the pee is necessarily dirty... It only felt wet in my lucid, not dirty, haha. But toilets are usually VERY dirty, so extreme that they cannot be used. I found this was not an uncommon dream experience, so I'm definitely going to look into this tonight! 





> Have fun exploring these ideas and don't get too serious about it or you'll end up like me.



Hehehe, thanks for the warning  ::D:

----------


## Sara

> I am guessing that Dutch is your native language?  But that led me onto a tangential thought - do you dream in Dutch or English?  I've read that once you start dreaming in a second language that you've learned - that indicates when you have true mastery of the language.
> 
> I've spoken Spanish as a second language for years, but I've never dreamed in it.  I'd be interested to know your thoughts.



Yes, my native language is Dutch.
As a matter of fact, I can't tell you whether I dream in English or in Dutch. 
I do remember having conversations or hearing people talk, but I didn't notice whether this was English or Dutch. I've had some HI in which I heard myself talking English, just after reading on DV, but no recall from the language in a dream... Language is pretty abstract in a dream I think, because it's your brain that makes up the words and the meaning is always clear, cause the brain knows what it wants you to say or hear...

I'm going to focus on language the coming dreams and tell you more about whether it's English or Dutch I dream in.

What I do know, is that I think a lot in English, the same way I do in Dutch.
I also tried to think in French when I was in France, but that was much harder and only possible with real focus on it.





> ha ha I like that lazy dad dream lol
> 
> its funny how something like pulling your pants down happens so often in dreams and it weird the reactions we have to them. I wonder why we do things like that hmm...



Haha, it's really funny indeed. I'm glad I have more control over myself IRL  :tongue2: 

As Bu said, probably you want to expose something that is shameful? 
Not that you want to be a nudist IRL, but might be that there is something else you want the world to know, but are afraid of showing?

Now I think of it, this dream journal might well be part of that! Writing down my (embarrassing) nightly experiences here on the internet...

----------


## Moonbeam

> But toilets are usually VERY dirty, so extreme that they cannot be used. I found this was not an uncommon dream experience, so I'm definitely going to look into this tonight!



Yes it is very common, I've seen since being here at DV.  Recently in a lucid FA, I was in the most horrible splattered repulsive bathroom stall that you could imagine, and I went out the door only to end up in another bathroom, over and over, and it was so disgusting I just woke myself up to get of it.

I don't know what it means; just that it is very common.

----------


## Sara

After 2 nights (and several naps) of NO recall, I succeeded at another WILD/DILD. I was sure it was a WILD, till after typing out my second dream, I realised there was a dream scene BEFORE getting lucid.
The vague vision however made me think it was a WILD, even as the little pressure/noise in my head when I realised I was dreaming. Maybe I was only so short asleep, that I got lucid when my body got into SP (hence the noise)?

It happened in the very first minutes of my 30-minute nap and didn't write it down immediately, so the memory is a bit vague. (as was the dream).

I take a nap on my couch and try to concentrate on HI while my favorite lucid induction mp3 plays on the speakers._**weird part: this only came back after writing my second dream**_ I was in a car with my sister _(often when I'm with her, we are in a car)_  she is driving, I'm looking back. The police is behind us, but not following us, they are trying to bust some guy on speeding, who is behind THEM. My sister is speeding up, so the police has some more room to go faster and the person they want to catch (who is still behind them) will go over the speed limit... _(very dream-logical reasoning)_.
I ask my sister: are you sure we're not going to get caught this way?
She says: no, because I just take high sex _(don't know if these were the exact words, don't remember whether it was English or Dutch, sorry guys)_
That was too much to explain and I know I'm dreaming. I 'wake up' lying on my couch and realise I see my room, while I have my eyes closed I know I can get up, but I'm too lazy (or maybe tired) and decide floating around my room while laying down is also nice. So, I still kind stay on my couch and float around. The vision is blurry and since I'm laying down, I can't touch anything to stabilise. I only feel my body laying down. I'm too relaxed and feel I'm loosing my lucidity

I read in EWLD this evening about the spinning technique, so I try to spin around, but it's too hard when you still feel you're lying down... I shake my head, but my body doesn't follow. The images fades away further till I slowly wake up.

_Hmm, not interesting for you to read, but cool to have some relaxed lucid experience instead of getting excited and waking myself because of that _ 

Oh, some of my dream recall got back  :smiley: 
I had a very long and story-like dream afterwards, but only recall the last minute of it.

*Dwarf in the curtains*

I'm in a room with an old desk and a window with yellow curtains. Next to the window is a small table, with a lava-lamp and a dwarf on it. I start talking to the dwarf, asking him why he is not hanging in the curtains like he usually does at night. I put my head under the curtains and look outside. It's the same view from my very first LD! (but don't notice that till I wake up).
I vaguely see my own reflection in the window, but it's like 20 metres away. There's a glittering green/yellow light in my reflection. I look around and see the lava lamp, but somehow it's not right, the light is at the wrong place...

Now I remember why the dwarf is not hanging in the curtains, I took his friend to another room and left it there. I see my socks lying on the ground which form a proof of this fact...

Too bad I lost the previous part of the story. It contained a lot of illogical things  and me trying to explain them, which caused them to alter right away. I might conclude I was a very tiny bit lucid, because I was questioning them so much...

It is very hard to define whether I spoke in English or Dutch. I'm not good at remembering spoken words IRL, so in dreams it's even more difficult. Especially if I have problems with my recall. It's the same with TV: sometimes I don't notice the subtitles are lacking for the first 15 mins of a movie, while I always watch them when they're there. (that is on all foreign programs on dutch channels)

25 mins posting after a 30 minute nap... what a waste, haha. 
So, off to read Mark's nightmare...

----------


## Sara

> Yes it is very common, I've seen since being here at DV.  Recently in a lucid FA, I was in the most horrible splattered repulsive bathroom stall that you could imagine, and I went out the door only to end up in another bathroom, over and over, and it was so disgusting I just woke myself up to get of it.
> 
> I don't know what it means; just that it is very common.



I remembered the website where I first found info on dirty toilets, but it's in Dutch and I don't feel like translating a large amount of text if it's also available in English.

A quick search on google led me to:

http://www.geocities.com/hairybobby2...saytoilet.html

There is a description about toilets:





> *TOILETS* : Toilets can often link to bad experiences we have just had, embarrassing problems, emotional situations, bad events and intense fears. There maybe a good clue in the dream. If you go to the toilet it will usually suggest you have just got over some bad experience. But if you have clogged up toilets or unflushed toilets it may suggest that you cannot get out of the bad experience or gain a sense of relief afterwards.



And also a very long list of questions and help to find out what this toilet-dream really is about. (it's part of a 'how to'-website on interpreting your dream symbolic, very interesting!!)

----------


## raklet

Congrats on another LD.  I'm still struggling to even have them.  Just a matter of time though.............

----------


## The Cusp

That was a nice lazy lucid.  Sometime I just have no energy in my lucids as well.

And I also can't recall conversations from dreams worth a damn.

----------


## Sara

Ohhh, this is SOO why I'm reading EWLD and practising RC's all day  :smiley: 

*Reason of the dwarf*

Dream started with talking to an undefined DC about the dwarf from last dream. I'm partly lucid I guess. Not the real 'flash' of being aware, but I do know what I'm talking about and realise it's very difficult but important to remember what this guy says. He tells me about a song from "rockstone" and VDA on the beach??

I think "hey, he's talking in English, that's nice." And then he switches to Dutch, so I'm confused. _But well, I guess I use both languages in my dream, just as I do IRL thinking..._

I decide I shouldn't forget the words this DC told me and force myself to wake up (don't know how to do this, just 'try' to wake up...) and I get an FA in my room. I quickly notice it's an FA because I float out of my bed instead of stand up and I try to wake up again. This time I think it's real and I roll on the ground from the couch. But hey, I float, so I'm still dreaming!  :boogie: 

*Laughing Out Loud*
 Yeah! I forget why I wanted to wake up, cause I'm happy I'm really lucid again. The room is dark and I want to switch on the light. I move to my door, but there is a closet instead _(now I know why I was floating out of my window every time, there is no door in my dream-room)_. I find a light switch and expect it not to work, so it doesn't. I remember calling for clarity, which does work this time  ::content::  Now my room is really bright and happy yellow, but still a bit vibrating. I call for 'stabilise' and the image gets crystal clear, cool! (these words are English, because I don't even think of any Dutch translation)

Again, there's a table full of small objects in my room. Not the indistinctive ones from last time, but a collection of Ernie toys, mainly his head, all over the table.


I find one object without Ernie. It's a stylish blue cat. I see his face, turn the object and see a different face, turn it again, the face changes. I repeat this many times, each time the face of the cat changes  ::upsidedown::  and I start laughing out loud. I hear my sound coming from the other side of the room, which makes it even funnier and I start laughing even louder. ::rolllaugh::  How crazy is that! It was just so funny. Unfortunately, the laughing quickly wakes me up.


I'll count this for a 5 minutes total (estimated dream time), but maybe it was even 15 since that's the amount of time I was sleeping.

I'm not sure if maybe I was laughing IRL too... but since the pee last time was only a dream-pee, I guess this was only dream laughing too.

I'm very content with the improvement on detail of the small object in my room. Previous time they were too unstable to get a good look at. This time I could stare at them for longer periods and really see what they were.

- I still wonder: why is there a table with so many 'useless' objects in my room?
- And why do I spend so much time looking at the objects, instead of going out and have some adventure  :tongue2:  (or try a 'task of the month'). 

Add new color, for my kind of 'dream interpretation'.
Maybe this is me going through 'childhood' in lucid dreaming? Feels like what I can imagine it would be... Being a baby that's able to see for the first time. Can't define the objects you see, cause the mind needs to build a map of the world around you. Don't have words or other reference to describe them... Then there is lots of soft and friendly baby toys which you can recognise and they get a name (Ernie, haha).

Hmm, this really makes me curious to what objects will be on my 'table' next time!

----------


## raklet

> Ohhh, this is SOO why I'm reading EWLD and practising RC's all day



What do you think has been one of the most influencing factors in your rapid advancement in LDs?  Is it the book reading, tutorials on DV, music, sleep patterns, or just plain natural ability?  I so want to do what you are doing and will go to just about any lengths to achieve it.

----------


## Sara

> What do you think has been one of the most influencing factors in your rapid advancement in LDs?  Is it the book reading, tutorials on DV, music, sleep patterns, or just plain natural ability?  I so want to do what you are doing and will go to just about any lengths to achieve it.



Good question, I don't think there is one most influencing factor, but it's the combination of everything that counts.

I'm spending about 4 hours every day reading (EWLD and DV), thinking and daydreaming about LD's plus some extra minutes throughout the day of increasing awareness (just look around, wondering what the world is built of, or focus on each 1 of your senses intensively for 1 minute). 
Sleeping 4 times a day helps too, since now I'm more relaxed and not focussed like "ohhh, I only have 1 time a day I can hope for an LD..." (so relaxt I get lazy in my lucid, haha). And I found out it helps when I go to sleep at night only when I'm (very) tired, because then I get a maximum dream-time in my naps.

So it's a combination of 
better *understanding* the nature of dreams (reading EWLD)having a good *motivation* (reading DJ's and other LD experiences here)really do some *mental training* (prospective memory exercises, increasing awareness)listen to the *ultimate lucid induction mp3* whenever reading about LD*sleeping* multiple times during the day.Oh and sleeping on the *couch* during evening naps caused my 4 latest LD's.

I'm sorry to tell you I don't have an 'easy' way of becoming lucid. I'm not natural in LDing, I've never ever had a lucid dream before in my life. My dream recall was pretty good before I started though.

If you are as crazy about lucid dreaming as I am, I'm sure you can create your own mixture of lucid inducing activities!

----------


## Sara

Recall is back to normal level, so here are some interesting insights from my noon-nap.

I was well tired, so I fell asleep before I counted to 50. It's funny that when falling asleep, I notice I can't keep track of the counting and it goes like 'forty-on, forty ehh twooo, ... sixty ... five...'

*Hit with a stick*

I was shopping for something (no clothes) but the salesman said "but you are only wearing short trousers now' (he said this in dutch "maar je hebt nu alleen een korte broek aan") At the same moment I felt a sharp hit on my head, like with a stick and I was awake instantly. Didn't hurt though  :tongue2: 

Happy with remembering this Dutch sentence, I fell asleep again (before even counting till 20)

*French conversation*

Now even stranger, I was dreaming in FRENCH!
I was having a conversation with a real French woman. She was asking me questions about my horse and about me speaking French and I could only partly understand. I was trying my hardest to answer her in French and I even remember some of the lines:

French lady: *long difficult sentence* I guessed she was asking how long I owned my horse
Me: _"Je ai acheté quatre mois, non quatre ans"_ (I bought 4 months, no 4 years)
French lady: *question about why I can speak french so well* (ehhh, NOT!)
Me: _"J'ai apprix le, non la francais dans, errr, dix neuf cent quatre vingt huit_ _(I learned french since 1988, it's impossible to translate the funny errors I made, cause they don't exist in English... counting is hard in french too, like 92 is made up from 4-20-12 (four times twenty plus twelve))
_
I was trying to say 1994 in french, but ended up saying 1988. I then concluded the lady wouldn't care if that was right or not, but then my alarm woke me.

On awakening, I think I'm not even wrong about the year, because my dad learned me to say 1 useful sentence in french when I was 6 and we were having dinner in a restaurant  ::D:  (mon papa veut payer, meaning: my daddy wants to pay)

@Raklet: out of the window with that theory about mastering a language when you dream in it  ::mrgreen:: 
Or maybe this doesn't count, because I was really aware I was struggling with the words  :tongue2:

----------


## raklet

> At the same moment I felt a sharp hit on my head, like with a stick and I was awake instantly. Didn't hurt though



Hey that sounds kind of like what has happened to moonbeam and me with the buzzers and shocks that wake us up.  Maybe you got a little bit of "waking up" SP.





> @Raklet: out of the window with that theory about mastering a language when you dream in it 
> Or maybe this doesn't count, because I was really aware I was struggling with the words



Heh, yeah, perhaps so much for my theory.  I'm not sure I even read that anyway, I think I just got it as an anecdotal saying from friends.

----------


## mark

::shock::  ::shock:: 

Dam sara you are getting very very good at this  ::bowdown:: 

Thats a fair few lucids there, I love the floating around its such a incredible feeling isnt it?

The few times I have tried to  talk to DC's in lucids they have given me some very intresting replies which I have learned alot from although they are hard to remember

I like the dream were you couldnt stop laughing thats great  ::lol::

----------


## Burned up

> *French conversation*
> 
> Now even stranger, I was dreaming in FRENCH!
> I was having a conversation with a real French woman. She was asking me questions about my horse and about me speaking French and I could only partly understand. I was trying my hardest to answer her in French and I even remember some of the lines:
> 
> French lady: *long difficult sentence* I guessed she was asking how long I owned my horse
> Me: _"Je ai acheté quatre mois, non quatre ans"_ (I bought 4 months, no 4 years)
> French lady: *question about why I can speak french so well* (ehhh, NOT!)
> Me: _"J'ai apprix le, non la francais dans, errr, dix neuf cent quatre vingt huit_ _(I learned french since 1988, it's impossible to translate the funny errors I made, cause they don't exist in English... counting is hard in french too, like 92 is made up from 4-20-12 (four times twenty plus twelve))
> ...



I sometimes speak French in my dreams too.  Probably not very well but it sounds much better than IRL.

----------


## Sara

> I sometimes speak French in my dreams too.  Probably not very well but it sounds much better than IRL.



Haha, cool! Another foreign language dreamer  :smiley: 
The funny thing is: my DC spoke french perfectly, I didn't even understand what she was saying, allthough I know it was my DC, so my mind who made the sentences... How would you explain that?

My dream-french really sucked  :Sad:  it was even worse than IRL  ::?:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Haha, cool! Another foreign language dreamer 
> The funny thing is: my DC spoke french perfectly, I didn't even understand what she was saying, allthough I know it was my DC, so my mind who made the sentences... How would you explain that?



You know french much better than you think you do?  ::?: 

I'll have to try and get a DC to speak french, cuz I know I don't remember much!

----------


## Sara

I'm thrilled, I just had my first adventurous LD!! (thanks Jamal, for the inspiration!)

Before going to sleep (or actually already in the evening) I pictured myself I would like to have a dream in which I meet some horses (I have a lot of tasks in my mind considering horses). And I imagined myself looking out of the window, seeing fields of grass with my horse standing there.

Just before falling asleep I imagined myself seeing Mark again, but I haven't seen him this time...

The dream started when I was sitting at a table with a lot of flatmates. I was wearing my ugly clothes from horseriding. 
All my nice flatmates were there together and we were having a great time!
On the opposite side of the table was our French flatmate, who I haven't seen for 6 years, but I fancied him when he lived with us. He was hugging and kissing with  her and I was jealous everyone seemed to have such a good time and I  was feeling a bit stupid for wearing those ugly clothes. No wonder this guy didn't want me  :Sad: 

Suddenly I felt my heart beat rising and I felt my throat, the physical excitement (be it IRL or in the dream) caused me to become lucid!

I found myself in my own room and instead of spending time on grounding my lucidity, I went for the room immediately and saw all grass and a lot of horses around! Just like I pictured during the day!
I had some trouble getting through the glass of the window, but I slowly stick my hand through and my body followed. I held on to the window a bit, so I wouldn't fall down immediately. I fell slowly and landed on the grassy fields.
There were a lot of horses around me, but they were afraid of me. I was covered under  a large tent/raincoat and I had only a small 'window' of vision. There was a shetland pony running around me in circles, with a child on his back. Instead of taking time to slowly get this off, stabilise my dream and slowly approach the pony, I was so focussed on getting him that I caused him to run away even more. Then I thought 'ohhh, maybe I can do the task of the month, with the turkey! but then my dream ended  :Sad: 

One of my tasks about horses is merging with a horses body (becoming a horse, in that way) and feel what it's like to move and play like a horse. But as I've learned now, I should take my time learning some more LD skills before trying it!

Short note to work out later: it might be that this french guy is the same as when I met Mark in my dreams. (there are some similarities which I can't quite explain right now).

Quickly off to sleep again, cause I only have 2,5 hours left...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nicely done, Sara.  :smiley:  Good job on the incubation of the horses.  ::D:

----------


## mark

Nice!

you are seriously flying with these dreams its great  :smiley: 

I also have trouble getting through windows and the likes of things like that.

 ::bowdown::

----------


## raklet

Great!  Becoming a horse sounds like fun.

----------


## Sara

OK, I had planned to post this message already last night, but I've missed my alarm for my midnight nap, so I slept a total of 7,5 hours and so I also missed my chance to catch up with reading all DJ's last night  ::embarrassed:: 





> Nice!
> 
> you are seriously flying with these dreams its great 
> 
> I also have trouble getting through windows and the likes of things like that.



Yeah, I LOVE flying and it's great I just do it every time I become lucid.

For now, I've only been able to pass through glass, not through anything solid (that wakes me up, because I don't know what to expect on the other side I guess). The feeling of going through glass is quite special, the glass feels liquid and a bit cold (that is if I'm going through consciously, sometimes I just pass like there was no glass).





> Great!  Becoming a horse sounds like fun.



Well, for me this task is not just about fun. I'm very involved with horses (they are my LIFE and I'm a life-long student of their language, oh maybe this sounds very crazy to non-horse-people  :tongue2: ) So, the first thing I came up with when I was reading about what you can do in a lucid dream was: feel what it's like to really BE a horse.

** Dream 24th november (3hrs core sleep, right after my lucid about horses)

I had a very long and adventurous dream, really a great one to remember, but too long to type down in all detail (at least for now, since I really need to sleep in a few mins -> hehe, that turned out to be 7,5 hours  :tongue2: ).

*long dream* (no inspiration for a title  :wink2: )

My best friends father has a house, with a treasure he found in the ground. At first it is only 600 guilders (dutch currency before the euro) but then he is in trouble because it's worth a huge amount of money and actually belongs to the state. (some images of the father digging up the treasure etc)

The house is also a restaurant, but the waiters and cooks are not working, I give the good example by putting a lot of effort in doing the dishes and then they start working very fast too.

I go outside and my friends father offers me to ride on his horse carriage with 4 beautiful black horses (friesians), where the horses are pushing instead of pulling the cart. When I get on, the horses break loose, but are still attached with one rope. They don't panic, but all come facing the carriage, like they are asking me what to do next...

Suddenly the carriage has disappeared and I follow the road by foot to get to a building (hotel) with extremely large elevators. A man who I helped last week with his booth on a horse fair is there to show me my room. We enter this huge elevator to go to the 3rd floor. Each floor is at least 20 metres high, so it's a long ride in the elevator. The elevator has seats, that look like the exercise bikes you see in the gym, but without the pedals.
I take my camera to take some pictures of this and notice my camera is working correctly and I can even review the pictures I've taken. I conclude 'hmm, now I can take the pictures from my dream into real life', somehow I know I'm dreaming, but I'm not that aware to understand I'm actually dreaming. (sounds weird)

Then we are on the ground floor again, a lady tells us to get out, because its 5 o'clock and they are closing. I argue with her: this is a HOTEL, you should be open all day round! She agrees, but then it's only the elevators that close at 5. They have other, very small and high speed elevators during the off-hours. The small elevator goes up so quickly, I feel myself being pressed down against the floor and finally wake up.

_My brain is screwing with my dream signs. Just when I found something that doesn't work in dreams, my brain fixes them so they DO work in dreams. (I dreamt a lot about toilets without doors and since I decided this was a good evidence of dreaming, I've seen toilets 2 times in my dreams and on both occasions there was at least 1 toilet cubicle WITH doors)_ 

As for the feeling of being pressed down: I've been doing some 'grounding' exercises IRL, so I would hope to feel more gravity in my lucids and I mostly do them in the elevator. It seems to work out in normal dreams already  :wink2: 

Until now, I've never performed an RC in my dreams, I just became lucid by realisation of strange things, or by 'nothing at all'...

Question: how am I ever going to program my mind to the 'odd' dream signs, if my braind 'fixes' the abnormalities as soon as I've planned them to be dream signs??

----------


## Sara

24th november, full night sleep

I slept very long last night. Due to not having any motivation to get out of bed when the nap alarm went off, I slept 6 hours straight till 6:30. I figured this would be too early to get up (meaning: too long time till my scheduled nap at 12:30) so I turned around and slept another cycle of exactly 90min. Then I was really awake and got up.
Mentally, this amount of sleep was great, but a look in the mirror made me not too happy about oversleeping  ::undecided::  (hehe, oversleeping... it was only 7,5 hours sleep  :wink2:  and I'm used to weekends with 10-12 hours of sleep)

OK, enough on my sleeping schedule, time for some dreaming  :tongue2: 

Having a lot of sleep doesn't mean a lot of dreaming, or should I say recall of dreaming.

Overall theme: I owe someone a LOT of money and each time I get this amount of money together to bring it to him/her, the amount I owed him/her increases, so I never have enough to pay my debt  :Sad:  At some point it is  11.500 that I need to pay and I really wonder how in the world I'm ever going to pay for that.

The rest of events in my dream were either not really interesting or I forgot already. After waking, I still felt guilty of something...

Ohhh, that brings back the memory of something in my 'lazy dad' dream!
In that dream, I saw my financial balance and I was shocked that I had spent  11.500 on a domain name, while all the other posts on the balance were  500 or less! I was trying to say it was well spent, since I got the name for several years and it was really worth it.

_Normally I don't remember written or spoken numbers in a dream, this is just too weird!
Why this amount of  11.500??
_
The relation of this dream to waking life is not that hard to find, since I have some difficulties with the financial balance of my own company... (no financial problems, just with the administration  :wink2: )

----------


## mark

dreams of debt  ::shock::  now that is scary stuff  ::?:  even worse that the amount keeps increasing!

Did you find you woke up stressed after that?

----------


## Burned up

11.500 is indeed an interesting number.  I think often numbers refer to years as that's probably where we use them most when thinking about ourselves.  Perhaps this number refers to when you were 11 and a half.  Or something 11.5 years ago.

Don't know if there's any significance that 11500 is 500 times 23 (you mention 500) and that the number 23 is important???

----------


## Sara

> dreams of debt  now that is scary stuff  even worse that the amount keeps increasing!
> 
> Did you find you woke up stressed after that?



No, fortunately I wasn't stressed, but I did have an uneasy feeling when waking, more disappointing (feeling like a failure) than stress.





> 11.500 is indeed an interesting number.  I think often numbers refer to years as that's probably where we use them most when thinking about ourselves.  Perhaps this number refers to when you were 11 and a half.  Or something 11.5 years ago.
> 
> Don't know if there's any significance that 11500 is 500 times 23 (you mention 500) and that the number 23 is important???



Hmm, 11,5 years ago, I was almost 14... I really don't know what happened to me at that age, neither do I know what was important when I was 11,5... I'm going to think about this a bit more...

----------


## Sara

My schedule of staying up till 4:30 seems to do magic! A stunning 3 WILDs in 10 minutes  :smiley: 

*LaBerge*
vision: 2/10
control: 0/10 
noise 9/10

I lay down, feeling very tired. I get some HI about a LaBerge, presumably because I watched a youtube video just before going to bed. I feel the SP coming up very fast and try to remain conscious, which is not hard any more when the noise starts... I imagine the noise being the sound of the wind when I'm flying, but the noise is very loud, so I start flying very fast! I lift off of my bed, though the ceiling into the sky. Very fast, I travel through the stars until I reach a black mountain with white lights. Just as I think it would be nice to relax and let the noise stop, I bounce back to earth. I drop into a laboratory. A man lies on a bed and a doctor stands next to him. The doctor wants to put electrical wires into the eyes of the sleeping? man on the bed. It's horrible and I don't want to watch, but can't close my eyes cause I know I'm already looking through my eyelids. I fight to wake up, feel my breath and pfew, I am awake

Feeling was a bit blurred, but good enough to see some details. The noise was very loud, but it was less than last time and I did not have too much trouble enduring it (although this was definitely not the kind of lucid I like to have)

OK, that was a good start for the night. I felt my body was still numb, lets try again but now with positive thoughts (grass, green, relax)

*flying over a city*
vision: 3/10
control: 1/10
noise: 8/10

I drift off immediately into SP (less than 30 secs) and imagine myself flying. I do some air-spinning to get rid of the feeling of my body in bed and again, leave through the ceiling. I shout to myself 'I'm dreaming, I'm dreaming' so I won't loose lucidity while going through the ceiling. I fly, still with the noise, but not as fast as before. I go through the clouds and look down. I know I'm flying to Disneyland and I see a huge castle when I look down. The image is not very stable, but the view is really amazing, all those lights and large buildings I can see! 
I descent into a street and a house, where I crash into the wall.


*FA*
vision: 3/10
control: 4/10
noise: 7/10

I thought I woke up, but it was an FA and I'm still laying in my bed. I struggle to get up and finally get myself out of the bed. It's amazing how well my mind knows in which location my body fell asleep. I walk into the living room, see a light switch and try to turn it on. I 'hope' it works, but then of course it doesn't, because I was not convinced  :Sad:  I say 'light' but without the conviction it will work, so it remains dark  :Sad:  Then the cat walks into the room, I hear its footsteps and I wake up for real.

The previous 2 nights when I went to bed this late and feeling this tired, I had a great DILD after writing down my first not-so-great lucid story. So, off to bed again, I'm going to try a 'task of the month'!

----------


## raklet

> My schedule of staying up till 4:30 seems to do magic! A stunning 3 WILDs in 10 minutes



You rock.  Clairity watch out - we may have a new star WILDer up and coming!

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, your good at the Wilds. I can get into them pretty easy, but I can't stay in them the way you can. You could be Lucid every time you go to sleep like that!

I liked the laughing dream. I had one not all that long ago, where I was laughing pretty hard too.

And flying to the stars was great! Something else I was never able to manage.

I know what you mean about the amazing view. I've decided that's one of my favorite things about my Lucid Dreams.
The landscapes are just incredible. I always just want to  go back there and explore it some more.

----------


## Sara

> You rock.  Clairity watch out - we may have a new star WILDer up and coming!



Hehe, that's sweet of you to say. I greatly admire Clairity, she has wonderful lucid dreams in her journal and almost 10 years of experience with LD  ::bowdown:: 





> Yeah, your good at the Wilds. I can get into them pretty easy, but I can't stay in them the way you can. You could be Lucid every time you go to sleep like that!



yeah, well, it happened 3 times now and I think this wasn't the last time... I just wished the dreams were as good as they sound from the description. What I must stress, is that there is really a lot of noise, vague imaging and no controll at all. I don't have a solution yet for how to stop the noise  :Sad: 

I really prefer quality over quantity, so I would rather have 1 bright and happy DILD than 10 WILDs like this  :tongue2: 
This time was already a bit better than the previous times, so I hope to improve slowly over time, till I can get rid of the noise and improve my vision.





> I liked the laughing dream. I had one not all that long ago, where I was laughing pretty hard too.



Cool! Did you write it in your journal? I'm going to look for it  :smiley:

----------


## raklet

> What I must stress, is that there is really a lot of noise, vague imaging and no controll at all. I don't have a solution yet for how to stop the noise



You are not the only one.  I suffer from this in all of my lucids.  The noise especially bothers me.  When I become lucid, I can hear the noise of my outside environment (furnace, people breathing, dogs barking, etc).  The noise more than anything always wakes me up.

----------


## mark

::shock::   ....... ::bowdown:: 

WOW!! sara you are getting so good at this! ...I must admit im a little envious  :tongue2: 

I love that flying in the stars! That is something I have always wanted to do but never been able to  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, I think you will get better at it with practice. I can't be sure, but I think the noise is just a stage that you can pass through. I often get strange sounds as I wild into sleep too. but not quite so much as you describe. Every now and then I'll have someone shout my name in my mind and startle me awake. That's always strange.

----------


## Sara

Tnx Caradon.
Yesterday I found a topic about passing through SP and it was mentioned that 'thinking too much' can cause you to keep stuck in SP. Maybe that's my problem too, thinking to consiously about 'relaxing' and therefore it doesn't work.
I'm having a cold + troat ache, so breathing feels uncomfortable which means no WILDs for now.

Some dream fragments:

*irwin theory*
My friend and I are working on an instructional video for horse owners. We were making a video or photo for our program and I noticed that her position/body shape is not 100&#37; correct according to our theory, but I decide not to tell... _(this is the same IRL too, funny that I dream about it the night before we start filming, I think I'd better tell her about it today, since it kind of bothers me, but I'm not comfortable telling her...)_

*Valerio*
I'm on a highway, or just beside the highway and want to go to a building where food is being served. In order to cross the highway, you need to put a little oil and washing powder on it :S Cause that makes it sticky, otherwise you cannot move. There are also machines that distribute small amounts of oil and washing powder on the road...

I managed to get to the building. My boyfriends mother and father are getting food and some more people are joining us. I think it's very generous of them to buy us all food. Everyone gets a plate with chips, meat and some other stuff, but I have nothing because I'm too late  :Sad:  We have to go back to our own 'room', which is more like a cubicle and I walk there next to VALERIO. _Hehe, have been wanting to see him in my dream, cause I think he's very cute. (Valerio is a Dutch celebrity click for picture)_ Unfortunately, he is not nice at all to me  :Sad:  I take one of his chips from his plate and he gets angry about that. And the chips didn't even taste good  :Sad:  I'd better be lucid next time I see him  :tongue2: 

Well, that's as much recall I get after jumping out of my bed as soon as the alarm rings  :smiley:

----------


## raklet

> My boyfriends mother and father are getting food and some more people are joining us. I think it's very generous of them to buy us all food. Everyone gets a plate with chips, meat and some other stuff



For "other stuff", I hope they were serving  drop, stroop waffle, and nasi / bami.  Yummy, I love those things!

----------


## Sara

> For "other stuff", I hope they were serving  drop, stroop waffle, and nasi / bami.  Yummy, I love those things!



Haha, you like these dutch foods?
I had bami yesterday and I eat dropjes all the time, they are good for a sore throat.

In my afternoon-nap, I had a 20 seconds lucid part just before I woke up  :smiley: 
I have recently bought a baby rat and put her in a large box together with one of my older rats. They were fighting a bit, but were quiet when I took my nap.
*
Fighting rats*
I heard my rats scream, I take a look and my baby rat had his tail bitten off and she was covered with blood! This was so odd, I became lucid and tried to wake myself up, but I had a FA, thought 'pfew, that was just a dream, check my rats again' but then he was wounded in other places and had deformed feet. I was lucid again, but then I woke up for real  :Sad: 

The rats are OK now  :wink2:  no lost tails or blood  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> Haha, you like these dutch foods?
> I had bami yesterday and I eat dropjes all the time, they are good for a sore throat.
> 
> In my afternoon-nap, I had a 20 seconds lucid part just before I woke up 
> I have recently bought a baby rat and put her in a large box together with one of my older rats. They were fighting a bit, but were quiet when I took my nap.
> *
> Fighting rats*
> I heard my rats scream, I take a look and my baby rat had his tail bitten off and she was covered with blood! This was so odd, I became lucid and tried to wake myself up, but I had a FA, thought 'pfew, that was just a dream, check my rats again' but then he was wounded in other places and had deformed feet. I was lucid again, but then I woke up for real 
> 
> The rats are OK now  no lost tails or blood



you have rats! lol I had some once but they escaped and started running round peoples homes  :tongue2: 

Another lucid lol you are a natural!  :boogie:

----------


## raklet

> Haha, you like these dutch foods?
> I had bami yesterday and I eat dropjes all the time, they are good for a sore throat.



Love them and more.  Chocolate letters, marzipan, pudding (can't remember its name), and yes dropjes.  I'm the only American I know that actually likes salted licorice.  Most people think it is disgusting (they are crazy).

----------


## Sara

> you have rats! lol I had some once but they escaped and started running round peoples homes 
> 
> Another lucid lol you are a natural!



Whaha, my rats used to run around my room all the time. That is until they started destroying my electrical wires and other valuable things.

Me natural? No, me a little sleep deprived, I guess  :wink2: 





> Love them and more.  Chocolate letters, marzipan, pudding (can't remember its name), and yes dropjes.  I'm the only American I know that actually likes salted licorice.  Most people think it is disgusting (they are crazy).



Haha, you are the first American I know who likes that. I prefer the sweeter kind of drop, but I can eat 'dubbelzout' as well. 
Do you have Dutch family members? Or how come you know all these foods?

I bought Oreo cookies last week in a UK/USA shop in Utrecht. Plus a jar with Marshmellow fluff  ::D:  And I'm a fan of 'american style' peanut butter  :tongue2: 

Oh, my dream journal is getting more and more off-topic  :wink2: 
Some on-topic info: I tried to watch the movie 'waking life' yesterday night, but it was SO weird... I just had to turn it off after 5 minutes, because the image was too jumpy.

----------


## raklet

> Haha, you are the first American I know who likes that. I prefer the sweeter kind of drop, but I can eat 'dubbelzout' as well. 
> Do you have Dutch family members? Or how come you know all these foods?



My parents both lived in Holland for a couple of years.  They shared a love of the culture and the food with us as kids growing up.  They both speak Dutch, but they never taught it to us.  But I could always tell when they were talking about us kids in Dutch (and it was usually because we were in trouble and they were discussing our punishment!)

Peanut Butter and Marshmallow Fluff....yummmm.  Oreos, I don't like so well.  I'll send you a recipe for a cookie that you can make out of peanut butter.  You'll love it.

Sorry, but your thread has been  ::hijack::

----------


## Caradon

I never heard of any of those foods! Wow rats! That was funny what Mark said about his rats lol.

Hope your feeling better soon!

----------


## Sara

Not feeling better now, but I slept a long time (8hrs) with many dreams and had an *animal attack* in one of them too, LOL. I was attacked by a big white rat  :tongue2:  (see last dream)

Just a quick note, cause I still feel a bit fuzzy...
*edit: sorry, I can't keep my notes short, I fully worked out all dreams  :tongue2:  *

*Airport escape*
I'm with a man who wants to escape, I think he's being followed by the police. There's no need for me to run or hide, I even want to turn myself in to the police and tell I didn't do anything, but escaping feels adventurous, so I join him on his way out. He is a hacker and cracks the security codes of the doors so we can get onto the landing platform. First I think we're going to hi-jack an air plane, but we run towards a car and jump in. The airport is more like an oval racing track and I notice we are going the opposite direction of everybody else. I say to him this will get us noticed by the police! And there they are, coming from everywhere... The man drives the car over the centre of the track into the right direction and then passes through a gate. We are safe, pfew!

*Cycling/walking tour in France*
I'm cycling in the countryside in France. It's nice warm weather and not many people are around. I remember seeing the map of our tour and think 'wow, that's a long trip, I don't know if I have energy to cycle all the way'. Our planned tour is going to a city (guess it's Tours) then some path along the highway back. I complain about the way back, being a non-attractive road to follow. I don't know who is with me (maybe my mother?) but we stop in a small village. I remember there's an old lady standing in a corner between 2 houses.
Suddenly we are not cycling anymore, but are inside a building. A teacher comes to us and tells about how her children running around everywhere and we need to take care of them. I feel happy to do so, but I can't see any of them.

*First ride on a horse*
Instead of children, there are several young horses. It's the horses from France.... _(my friend, who is still in France, told me yesterday which of the young horses she takes to to start next summer, leaving all the difficult ones for me  )_ Another guy from France is already riding his horse and I don't want to look incapable, so I climb onto the big chestnut horse. She bends her head towards me when I'm on her back, she's very nice to me. I start riding around a bit, being very soft for her. I get off and later I tell my friend I've been on her back. She's a bit shocked about this, cause this horse had never been saddled before and riding around would be way to much for this first day.
Next day she gets on this chestnut horse and says 'wow, it's the first time anyone is on her back'. I think how wonderful it was that I've already been riding around with this mare.

*Delicious ice cream*

Maybe this is follow up on the cycling tour, but I'm all alone now. I'm in Holland, cycling on a long, flat, straight road. (as opposed to the hills in France  :wink2:  ) I stop at a small building. First it looks like a kind of entrance to a railway station, but I figure out it's an ice cream shop and they have the most delicious flavours! It's hard to make a decision... I take one with red cooked pears (a typical Dutch side dish in winter). The lady takes really big scoops, I'm happy with that. She wants to give me strawberry as a second scoop, but I tell her I don't like strawberry ice cream, so she gives me a scoop with lots of forest fruits. It's more fruit than ice cream, but it smells and tastes delicous!
I don't get much time to enjoy my ice cream, cause I find myself back on the bike  :Sad: 
Somehow this ice cream story repeats itself... I'm in another ice cream shop, but I take the same flavours. Weird...

*Animal attack in the horse stable* (follow up on the ice cream dream)
I'm back on the bike again. I stop at a small building and see a movie in my head (like a premonition) that this building is going to explode. I park my bike outside the building and go inside. It's a small horse stable, with 3 stalls that look more like rooms in a house. There is a 'kitchen-stall' a 'living room-stall' and a 'bedroom-stall'. I wonder how these horses can walk around so easily, cause the corridors are very narrow. 

When I'm in the centre of the corridors, a brown rat passes me, he wants to escape (I think he feels what's going to happen). Then there is a big, fat white rat, a bit bigger than a football (and equally round, haha) He doesn't want to escape, but blames me for something and want to attack. I think 'ah, it's just a rat, he can't do much', but he jumps up and bites in my hand! It hurts a little bit, not as much as you would expect from a rat this size. I kick the rat and it disappears.

I go into the kitchen-stall, do something with the equipment, place something there which is supposed to be exploding soon and I leave the house. Now I remember about this premonition, it was ME who was going to make the building! I quickly take my bike and cycle away as fast as I can, but I can't go fast, like when you're running in your dream and can't move  :Sad:  I look back, hoping to see the building explode, but nothing happens. I'm both relieved and disappointed...
My boyfriend calls me and I wake up.

----------


## Sara

> My parents both lived in Holland for a couple of years.  They shared a love of the culture and the food with us as kids growing up.  They both speak Dutch, but they never taught it to us.  But I could always tell when they were talking about us kids in Dutch (and it was usually because we were in trouble and they were discussing our punishment!)



Hehehe, yeah, kids are really smart on that  ::D: 
Too bad they didn't teach you any Dutch  :Sad: 






> I never heard of any of those foods! Wow rats! That was funny what Mark said about his rats lol.
> 
> Hope your feeling better soon!



Thanks Caradon.

Since my DJ seems to be a bit off-topic already and talking about foods makes me dream about foods, here are some pictures of typically dutch specialities  :wink2: 

Drop, stroopwafel, chocolade letters and vla (I guess that's the pudding Raklet was talking about)

----------


## raklet

Yes!  Vla, that's it.

The dream with the horses was beautiful.  I could picture the chestnut, feel its muscular flesh under my fingers, and remember how horses smell.  I like the smell of leather and sweaty horse flesh.

----------


## Sara

::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  I had the best LD ever in my 15 minute nap  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana:: 

AND I completed the basic LTOTM right in the last seconds...

I was watching* 'Waking life'* on my laptop. At noon I was halfway, but got tired and thought 'well, let's have my nap a little early and try some WILD'. I didn't get a chance, because I was falling asleep within the count of 40 (that's 20 breathings).

*added later: I rememberd I was teaching a girl about how to lead a horse. I did some simulation exercises, but she didn't get the point, then I got angry with her and left...*
Now I was outside a house, watching the cars go by. Then I was suddenly lying in bed, under the sheets. I felt as if I was in SP, with my boyfriend on top of me. I was like "WTF, he's making love to me while I'm sleeping and I can't move..." I really wanted to wake up and get him off, then I realised "no, silly, this is SP, you'd better try to WILD!" So I gave in with the feeling, I thought the SP-noise was starting, but then it faded again. My BF was still on top of me, making sounds like he was almost, ehhh, never mind  :wink2:  and I also felt a bit aroused. Then I realised I was already dreaming! I managed to push him off and got up. My vision was not 100&#37; clear, I had the feeling I was walking under a thin sheet, trying to pull it off to get more vision. I tried to focus on the fact that this was a dream and there was no sheet. Then I looked back at my boyfriend, who was still in bed. Hmm, I could have lucid sex, how would that be... Maybe I can even change him into a different person... I jumped on top of him and started kissing. It was a bit awkward kiss and it felt like his lips were really long.  ::?:  
Then we got up and stood beside the bed, still kissing. He put his arms around me, squeezing me a bit and I felt something pressing against my leg, indicating he probably liked the idea of lucid sex  :wink2: . But no, not this time, I have more important things to do  :tongue2: 

*added: when looking in the mirror, I remembered I had seen myself in a mirror in this dream. It was a quick look, just when passing by, but I looked pretty much the same as I normally do, only the expression on my face was different, it was as if there was another person looking at me instead of my reflection.*
My vision got better and better as I was walking through my bf's apartment. The rooms were different, but the funniest thing was there were those blue toilet-room tiles in all rooms halfway up the walls (like the bottom part of the walls). I started laughing about it, but quit when I realised this ruined my dream last time.

Again, looking for an escape route, I went to the window. I could see through the curtains and took a dive. I fell down and saw this was the same house I was dreaming about just moment ago! There were cars driving by, some on their side and I wanted to fly. Until now, I only flew down, not up, so I hoovered a bit just centimetres from the ground. As I continued, I managed to gain altitude, until I was flying about 5 metres high (15ft, for those non-metric people around here  :wink2:  ). I loved to fly between the houses, it was like a real city I was flying through! But when I wanted to make a turn into another street, I couldn't... I tried on the next street, I almost bumped into a house, but continued flying. 

Suddenly I remembered "ahhh, now I'm lucid, I have to try a 'task of the month' before it ends!" First I thought of the gender switch, but that would be to hard to do while flying, no mirrors around and no people to change body with. Then I thought of the turkey! Immediately, the village ended and I flew towards a small dirt road with bushes next to it. I saw a pheasant walking around and I landed next to him. Disappointed that it wasn't a turkey, I tried to get closer to him, while he was trying to run away. Slowly he transformed into a turkey. Loosing his colors, getting all gray and with a strange turkey-like head  :tongue2: 

I asked him: "wat vind jij van Thanksgiving? " _(yeah, that's in Dutch, thought it would be nice to mention cause I have been questioning a lot whether I dream in Dutch or English)_
The turkey murmured a bit, soft noises that a sad chicken makes _(if you have chickens at home, you know what they sound like  )_. I was disappointed that he didn't really talk. I hoped that it wasn't neccessary to have him really talking to complete the task.
The turkey laid down, flat on his belly with his wings flat and to the side. His head rested on the ground and he turned it towards me, looking very sad  :Sad:  He laid there like he was ready to be put in the oven... The last thing I saw, was that his beak had a metal edge. 
Then I really wanted to wake up to write this all down and so I did  :smiley: 
So, that was another 10 minutes spent lucid.

----------


## raklet

Way to go!  Good job on that!  The opening part about the boyfriend "smothering" you was hilarious.

----------


## mark

> *Airport escape*



ha ha sara a fledgling fugitive lol like the dream sounds like it was fun! 





> *Cycling/walking tour in France*



sounds like it would have been a very nice dream  :smiley:  I bet the scenery was great.





> *First ride on a horse*



I cant say I know anything about horses but it sounds great! I bet the look on your friends face was funny  :smiley: 





> *Delicious ice cream*



 :drool:  mmmm red pears look really nice! what do the taste of?

ah no way! you dont like strawberry ice cream...its one of my favs but I will give you credit for the forest fruit  :tongue2: 






> *Animal attack in the horse stable*



ha ha ha see caradons animals are also influencing your dreams  ::lol::  I like the fat rat lol sounds funny especially when you kicked it  :tongue2: 


Ha!! get in there sara! you did the task! thats brilliant  ::bowdown:: 

I have been trying for months to do one lol. I felt sad for the turkey sounded like it was suicidal  ::?:

----------


## Sara

> mmmm red pears look really nice! what do the taste of?



They taste like, ehhh, very soft, sweet, warm pears, with a bit of cinnamon, MMMM delicious! they really MELT on your tongue... dunno how to describe otherways... maybe you should try making them once (takes hours to slowly boil them, therefore it's more like a granny-food  :tongue2: )





> ah no way! you dont like strawberry ice cream...its one of my favs but I will give you credit for the forest fruit



To be honest, I don't like forest fruit ice cream either, but everything's better than strawberry, sorry Mark  :;-):  
IRL I prefer the non-fruit tastes, like apple-pie, tiramisu, rum&raisins, almond&caramel and things like that.
If I ever meet you in my dream, I'll buy you a strawberry ice cream  ::D: 






> I have been trying for months to do one lol. I felt sad for the turkey sounded like it was suicidal



Well, it felt like the turkey was surrendering, accepting it's faith... poor creature, I can still see the sad look on his face  :Sad: 

I'm sure you can manage the task for next month! I've read it and it's not that difficult.

----------


## Sara

Now that I'm ill and sleeping A LOT! I also have a lot of dreams.
I won't write them all down, but I just woke up from a dream about my grandma, which was quite emotional and therefore worth remembering...

*Demented grandma:*

My sister and me are at home, or actually, in our little house back in the garden we used to play in when we were kids. My grandma is already taken to our house by my father. She is in a bad (mental) condition. An ambulance stops at my parents house, but no-one reacts to that. The ambulance drives to our little house and waits till I come out. The doctors tell me they want to 'load up' grandma (sorry for that word) and they need help. I promise to get back to the house (via the garden) while they get back via the road. On the way back, I stop at the chicken shed, just to look. I see there are 2 babies born! I didn't know this was going to happen, but our chickens had a surprise nest before, so I'm not that surprised. I decide to take 1 chick inside, cause that would be sweet to show my grandma.

Once inside the house, the doctors have already put my grandma in a wheelchair. They talk about how hard it was to convince her, but once they started to talk about my father, she came up with a whole story about my father almost going bankrupt, loosing his job and all that shit  ::?: 

A cell phone rings, it's an unknown family member who starts to argue with my grandma... (I suppose IRL this could be my aunt, after some trouble we don't speak to her anymore, neither does my grandma)

Well, they finally manage to put the wheelchair in the back of the ambulance and suddenly my whole family is inside that ambulance.
_
I felt really responsible for my grandma, when the ambulance came to pick her up, but I wasn't capable to really help. I felt guilty towards her, that they were going to put her in a house for elderly people. I wanted to show her the happiness of life (hence the little chick) and be nice to her, but what I did, didn't work out 
I was disappointed and a bit angry about my family. My father was in the house, but didn't help them. My mother was nowhere to help, but when the ambulance left, she was there... and my sister didn't follow me back to the house, as if she wasn't interested in what was happening to our grandma._

I think I'll visit my grandma tomorrow, I haven't seen her in a long time. IRL my dad is taking good care of her, so I think there must be some symbolic reasoning behind this whole situation... (Bu?? I try to summon you here once again  :wink2: )

----------


## The Cusp

> Now that I'm ill and sleeping A LOT! I also have a lot of dreams.



Hope you get better, but at least you seem to have found a silver lining there.  Sweet of you to think of grandmother.

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations on getting your first wings! That's really cool! And you got to practice a little bit of flying too.

----------


## bro

> *Demented grandma:*
> 
> My sister and me are at home, or actually, in our little house back in the garden we used to play in when we were kids. My grandma is already taken to our house by my father. She is in a bad (mental) condition. An ambulance stops at my parents house, but no-one reacts to that. The ambulance drives to our little house and waits till I come out. The doctors tell me they want to 'load up' grandma (sorry for that word) and they need help. I promise to get back to the house (via the garden) while they get back via the road. On the way back, I stop at the chicken shed, just to look. I see there are 2 babies born! I didn't know this was going to happen, but our chickens had a surprise nest before, so I'm not that surprised. I decide to take 1 chick inside, cause that would be sweet to show my grandma.
> 
> Once inside the house, the doctors have already put my grandma in a wheelchair. They talk about how hard it was to convince her, but once they started to talk about my father, she came up with a whole story about my father almost going bankrupt, loosing his job and all that shit 
> 
> A cell phone rings, it's an unknown family member who starts to argue with my grandma... (I suppose IRL this could be my aunt, after some trouble we don't speak to her anymore, neither does my grandma)
> 
> Well, they finally manage to put the wheelchair in the back of the ambulance and suddenly my whole family is inside that ambulance.
> ...



That dream is touching..honestly. The little chick seems quite symbolic. I've had some unpleasent dreams of things happening to family members and no one really caring...with no morals, but not quite like that...I'm very close with grandma (now 96)..and it's hard to think that a good head on those shoulders will just...stop functioning properly and that even other family might toss them into an old-age home... :/  That must have been a painful dream for you :/

Good idea though to go visit her..it's amazing how dreams can motivate you in one way or another.

Now that I think of it..I haven't been in here either :p..I see there's plenty of dreams to go around hehe. Congratulations on accomplishing the Task of the month...I'm dreadfully envious :p

----------


## Sara

> That dream is touching..honestly. 
> 
> Good idea though to go visit her..it's amazing how dreams can motivate you in one way or another.



Ahhh, thanks bro  :smiley:  
I'll really visit her, but when I have recovered (don't want to infect her with the flu  ::embarrassed:: )





> Now that I think of it..I haven't been in here either :p..I see there's plenty of dreams to go around hehe. Congratulations on accomplishing the Task of the month...I'm dreadfully envious :p



Thanks again, I'm still happy about the task. I've read in your DJ a few times, but it's A LOT so I didn't quite get to the current date...

----------


## Sara

Pff, I've been sleeping for hours this afternoon. And been dreaming all the time too.

Too bad I didn't get lucid and all the dreams were really boring! More boring than staying awake  ::yawnorama:: 
So, you can skip reading this, it's just a reminder for myself not to continue sleeping when the dream is going nowhere  ::blahblahblah:: 

I've been shopping for the cheapest towels in an overcrowded warehouse with all those annoying house wives and other women  ::bslap::  me 
I was working on my thesis work, which was very lame  ::roll::  I wasn't able to meet a guy I wanted to see. ::sad2::  When it was time to go home (17:15h) I was called by a teacher who made me replace a TL-light, but she didn't have the right spare parts to get it fixed. I had to wait with her for TWO HOURS and then it still wasn't fixed, so I got really annoyed and angry with her  ::furious:: 
In the meanwhile, I was watching a show on DVD (but I watched it like it was there live on stage) and after 10 minutes, the people went arguing  ::argue::  with each other and ruined the show.  ::whyohwhy:: 
Finally, I decided to just leave the building, but first I had to finish a task for myself (making a halter for the horses) It was impossible, cause the rope was to soft and flimsy (?) and got all tangled up. ::undecided:: 

And now it's late in the afternoon, I'm still ill (feeling as weak as a towel) but don't want to go back asleep  ::zzz::  and have more boring dreams  ::yawn::

----------


## raklet

Hope you get better soon.  Enjoy visiting your grandma.

----------


## bro

Hehe...I'm sure soon enough you'll get back some intriguing, fun dreams...just a matter of time....Yeah..it's a bit frustrating when dreams get mundane..I've had times where that's all i've had for the longest time..and it's refreshing to get some nice long ones back :p.

----------


## Burned up

> Pff, I've been sleeping for hours this afternoon. And been dreaming all the time too.
> 
> Too bad I didn't get lucid and all the dreams were really boring! More boring than staying awake 
> So, you can skip reading this, it's just a reminder for myself not to continue sleeping when the dream is going nowhere 
> 
> I've been shopping for the cheapest towels in an overcrowded warehouse with all those annoying house wives and other women  me 
> I was working on my thesis work, which was very lame  I wasn't able to meet a guy I wanted to see. When it was time to go home (17:15h) I was called by a teacher who made me replace a TL-light, but she didn't have the right spare parts to get it fixed. I had to wait with her for TWO HOURS and then it still wasn't fixed, so I got really annoyed and angry with her 
> In the meanwhile, I was watching a show on DVD (but I watched it like it was there live on stage) and after 10 minutes, the people went arguing  with each other and ruined the show. 
> Finally, I decided to just leave the building, but first I had to finish a task for myself (making a halter for the horses) It was impossible, cause the rope was to soft and flimsy (?) and got all tangled up.
> ...



10/10 for all those smilies.   ::lolxtreme::  ::lolxtreme::  ::lolxtreme::

----------


## mark

Like burned up said nice usage of the smilies ha ha love it 

and I do believe that this 




> (feeling as weak as a towel)



is the funniest thing I have read/seen/heard all day lol what a great saying  :tongue2:

----------


## Sara

> 10/10 for all those smilies.







> Like burned up said nice usage of the smilies ha ha love it



Yeah, haha, I was so bored by my dreams, I had to do something to make them a bit funnier. Thanks Bu & Mark, I'm glad you liked them (cost me more time than writing the dream...)  ::mrgreen:: 





> and I do believe that this 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sara
> 
> ...



Hahaha, that is actually a literally translated common Dutch saying. I'll use more of these literal translations, if that makes you laugh  ::D: 

Oh, I've seen BEOWULF in 3D yesterday and it was AWESOME!
It's not the kind of movie I normally go to, but this 3D effects made it a wonderful experience, almost as real as in a dream  ::D:  
And it had some good scenes I would like to experience in my dream (let me be the gold-covered mother demon, hahaha)

I've had another long night of boring dreams, but I'm out of smiley-inspiration  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> Hahaha, that is actually a literally translated common Dutch saying. I'll use more of these literal translations, if that makes you laugh 
> 
> Oh, I've seen BEOWULF in 3D yesterday and it was AWESOME!
> It's not the kind of movie I normally go to, but this 3D effects made it a wonderful experience, almost as real as in a dream  
> And it had some good scenes I would like to experience in my dream (let me be the gold-covered mother demon, hahaha)
> 
> I've had another long night of boring dreams, but I'm out of smiley-inspiration



well keep the dutch phrases coming lol I liked it  :smiley: 

 ::shock::  you have seen the 3D version! thats great! I have only seen the normal one  :Sad:  

ah dam it must have been a great experience ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Yeah, haha, I was so bored by my dreams, I had to do something to make them a bit funnier. Thanks Bu & Mark, I'm glad you liked them (cost me more time than writing the dream...)



I thought you were describing your real day there for a minute!  :tongue2:  But the smilies were a nice touch.





> Hahaha, that is actually a literally translated common Dutch saying. I'll use more of these literal translations, if that makes you laugh



I like them too!  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

Hey That New 3D is awsome isn't it! I'm glad somebody else knows lol.
I've tried to tell people about it, but I don't think they can understand until they see it.

Did you see the 3D preview for journey to the center of the earth?
The first live action movie in Real D. I can't wait to see that next summer.

And yeah, those lOl smiles were very creative!

----------


## Sara

> I thought you were describing your real day there for a minute!  But the smilies were a nice touch.



Hehe, it could have been  :tongue2:  

It reminded me of something I heard or read earlier, that it's bad enough you spend your day at a boring job, but at least you get paid, while when dreaming about work,they take your time for free.





> Hey That New 3D is awsome isn't it! I'm glad somebody else knows lol.
> I've tried to tell people about it, but I don't think they can understand until they see it.



It's the first full-colour 3D movie I've ever seen (before I saw some red-green 3D effects in a movie) and I wished ALL movies were made this way!

I'm glad there weren't any other good films, because Beowulf was really 'the best of the worst that was available' and if it hadn't been for the comments about the cool 3D I read on DV, I probably would have chosen an other film.

I didn't see that preview you mention, but if there is another 3D movie, I'm surely going to see it!

----------


## Sara

Yesterday I've made myself a list of LD tasks.
One of my tasks (I've had in my mind for a few weeks) is to try  as many RC's as I can think of. I also wrote down the basic task of december.

I'm back on my Everyman schedule. Started off with a 4,5hr core (3 sleep cycles) for easier adjustment and was tired enough to try some WILD.

I started on my back with a thick pillow (to reduce blood flow to my head and therefore hoping to get less noise). I was hovering at the border of SP, but couldn't really get it. There were some enjoyable HI-scenes (mostly Beowulf related, COOL! and one scene with me and 2 DV members sitting around a camp fire, discussing our next LD task...)
After what I thought was half an hour, I checked the time (only 10 mins past) decided SP was not going to happen this night and turned to my side. Within a minute, I got the most beautiful, psychedelic HI I've ever seen. Fireworks, beautiful colours, all happy feelings... and then I passed out and slept  :tongue2: 


How I got lucid, I'm not really sure, but I do remember writing it down. I was sitting on the dining table at my parents house. My mother was doing household activities and my sister was also present, but I was not talking to them. I was very aware of the dreaming state, but everything around me was so normal. No weird things to make me laugh, normal gravity, good clarity of vision.

The first thing I thought of, was that it was very important to remember how I got lucid, so I wrote that on a paper (but now I've forgotten what it was  :Sad:  ). I got up, walked a bit around in the room to further ground my lucidity. I even looked down at my feet, I was not wearing shoes and could feel the floor being hard and a bit cold, exactly the way it does IRL.
Then I remembered my LD tasks: do reality checks!

So I started with: plug my nose and breath... I never do this one IRL, because I was afraid I'm not able to breath in my dream and then panic. I could breath, but it took some effort and was really not as amazing as some people describe. 
Then I put my finger through my hand. While pushing, first I made my palm stretch a little and then my finger went through. OK, 'check', that worked...
Next: Elastic limbs, I pulled on my arm and made it stretch. I didn't feel anything, my arm just stretched and was a bit floppy, so  ::thumbup::  that one worked to.
Notice my total lack of humor about these tasks  ::whyme::  In any other dream I would have laughed my ass off when I could stretch my arm twice as long, but now I was all scientific and just thinking 'OK, that RC works'  ::roll:: 
The last one I tried was the watch (this is my favo RC IRL) but I only had an analog watch. It was very big, almost as big as my hand. The arms of the clock were running around like crazy, so I concluded that was also a good RC. Then I turned the watch round my wrist, a smaller, also analog watch appeared. At this one, I could read the time (around half past 2) and I could hear a clock ticking, realising that the time was going as fast as IRL. (this was the ticking from the clock next to my bed!!) My conclusion: this RC only works on very big watches  :Uhm: 

With the RC's done, I had time to write some other 'scientific' findings in my dream. My dad had 2 big noteblocks on the table and a few pencils. I remembered something from the non-lucid I had before, that COLOURS were important.  I wrote down that 'green stands for something fading away' and 'black stands for something that ends'. Well, I guess that was about my dream being allmost over  ::huh::   In the last seconds the task for next month popped into my head and while waking up, I thought 'NOOO, I should have asked my mother for my name!'  ::doh::  But alas, dream's over  ::sad2:: 

Time: about 10 minutes (didn't check my dream watch again, haha)

Conclusion: don't write about boring dreams, cause that will induce more boring dreams  :Cheeky: 
Now that the RC-check tasks have been completed, I can focus on the next task of the month and more fun provoking tasks.

@Mark & Raklet: ok, i'll take it back, maybe I do have some natural ability for lucid dreaming AND remembering my tasks... With 10 DILDs in less than a month, I must have been something right...

----------


## mark

nice! very well thought out  :smiley: 

That nose RC, for me personally is incredible because I only do it when I dont know im dreaming and it shocks and thrills me so much.

I have always wondered about analogue clocks but I guess you answered my question....so thank you   :smiley: 

That HI with the fireworks sounds brilliant! your so good at the WILD process, I hardly ever get to HI lol

----------


## raklet

Great job!  I enjoyed the "scientific" approach to your dream.  You may not have found it funny, but I was laughing.

----------


## bro

Yeah, all those redundant tests made me giggle...it's amazing that you were so grounded you had the time and ability to perform all of them...I've only ever done one...I find, like you, that the nose RC is not so amazing, but it does really require effort to use...when it works though it is is a thrill..hehe. Those are a true oneironaut's actions...going into that world and performing tests and all...without laughing your ass off..I probably would have :tongue2: , or at least have gotten sidetracked...

Well done

----------


## Caradon

That was great! you really must have natural ability, to be doing so well so quickly!

----------


## Sara

Owww, 2 days without any recall and visiting friends too, so I haven't been online too much the past few days  :Sad: 

Time to make it up.

No lucid, but I was very close last night.
Couldn't keep my everyman sleeping schedule (it was SO cold in my room and walking around in my friend's house at 3 am is a bit strange  :wink2: ) so I fell asleep lying under my blanket while watching 'waking life'.

*Dead man in the car*

I was sleeping at my friends place (IRL too, but in a totally different house)
We were discussing about what happens when you die (she believes, I'm an atheist). She told about things in the bible and there were many similarities with lucid dreaming. 
She speaks about 'Mr. Wilder' who made a movie about dying(?) and tells what the movie is about. "Hey, that is the same movie I was just watching on my laptop about LDing!"
discussie over 'wat na je dood?' en overeenkomstn bijbel / lucide dromen
she mentions 'Mr. Wilder' who made a movie and I reply  'that's the movie I have on my laptop!' (waking life). The conversation goes more and more towards lucid dreaming and then she says she will show me someone who is lucid dreaming, but doesn't know he is... 

We leave the room and enter a large hall/workshop with all kind of machinery. Her car is parked in the middle. Inside is a dead man, sealed in plastic  ::shock:: 
She says not to worry about him, cause he is just the subject of the guy that was lucid dreaming. We only have to wait till he realises it's a dream and then the dead body will be gone.  I really don't get the clue, how can we be inside this persons dream and how long will it take before he realises he is dreaming...

In the meanwhile, we hang the body on 2 ropes, so we can transport it using the transportation rails in the hall.

On awakening, I was really  ::doh::  for not recognising it was MY dream and ME who needed to realise it was a dream  :tongue2: 

From earlier dreams that night:

_fragment:_ 
I was playing with my MDA, but the slide part could slide both ways and didn't have a 'click' when in the correct position. It felt weird, I noticed something was wrong with it, but no 'click' in my mind  :wink2: 

_feeling:_
beautiful weather
sweet brown shiny horse
cantering in the forest
I love riding like this!

So, now I've got some journals to read  ::D:

----------


## bro

Wow! I can understand your frustration upon waking...It's amazing the mishmosh of things from RL that get pulled into our dreams.. the movies you were watching in your case. Hehe, and then the lovely dream logic that makes us all kick ourselves. (dead man in platic..that is a bit scary).. "We only need to wait till he realizes he's dreaming and the body will be gone" hahah, I love that..I'm sure next time you'll be able to get the clue, grab it, and get lucid.

Hope you had fun visiting your friend..I wish you some lucid dreams tonight

----------


## Burned up

> Owww, 2 days without any recall and visiting friends too, so I haven't been online too much the past few days 
> 
> Time to make it up.
> 
> No lucid, but I was very close last night.
> Couldn't keep my everyman sleeping schedule (it was SO cold in my room and walking around in my friend's house at 3 am is a bit strange ) so I fell asleep lying under my blanket while watching 'waking life'.
> 
> *Dead man in the car*
> 
> ...



The whole book of Revelation is a pretty damn good dream.





> She speaks about 'Mr. Wilder' who made a movie about dying(?) and tells what the movie is about. "Hey, that is the same movie I was just watching on my laptop about LDing!"
> discussie over 'wat na je dood?' en overeenkomstn bijbel / lucide dromen
> she mentions 'Mr. Wilder' who made a movie and I reply  'that's the movie I have on my laptop!' (waking life). The conversation goes more and more towards lucid dreaming and then she says she will show me someone who is lucid dreaming, but doesn't know he is... 
> 
> We leave the room and enter a large hall/workshop with all kind of machinery. Her car is parked in the middle. Inside is a dead man, sealed in plastic 
> She says not to worry about him, cause he is just the subject of the guy that was lucid dreaming. We only have to wait till he realises it's a dream and then the dead body will be gone.  I really don't get the clue, how can we be inside this persons dream and how long will it take before he realises he is dreaming...
> 
> In the meanwhile, we hang the body on 2 ropes, so we can transport it using the transportation rails in the hall.
> 
> On awakening, I was really  for not recognising it was MY dream and ME who needed to realise it was a dream



The being-in-a-dream thing does my head in.  ::microwave:: 





> From earlier dreams that night:
> 
> _fragment:_ 
> I was playing with my MDA, but the slide part could slide both ways and didn't have a 'click' when in the correct position. It felt weird, I noticed something was wrong with it, but no 'click' in my mind 
> 
> _feeling:_
> beautiful weather
> sweet brown shiny horse
> cantering in the forest
> ...



I've never sat on a horse.  A donkey, yes.  A camel, yes.  But never a horse.

----------


## Sara

Oops, I completely overlooked the comments on my 'scientific RC dream'.





> nice! very well thought out 
> 
> That nose RC, for me personally is incredible because I only do it when I dont know im dreaming and it shocks and thrills me so much.



Ah, so that's why it can be incredible. I understand now  ::D: 





> That HI with the fireworks sounds brilliant! your so good at the WILD process, I hardly ever get to HI lol



Maybe you can 'induce' some HI?
I hardly ever get great visual HI as well. A lot of WILD guides tell you not to focus on HI, so I ignored it in the beginning. But now when I "ask" for HI, I get some visuals ('asking' = allow it to happen instead of ignoring or even try to concentrate a bit on it, like 'hoping' to see something)





> Great job!  I enjoyed the "scientific" approach to your dream.  You may not have found it funny, but I was laughing.







> Yeah, all those redundant tests made me giggle...it's amazing that you were so grounded you had the time and ability to perform all of them...I've only ever done one...I find, like you, that the nose RC is not so amazing, but it does really require effort to use...when it works though it is is a thrill..hehe. Those are a true oneironaut's actions...going into that world and performing tests and all...without laughing your ass off..I probably would have, or at least have gotten sidetracked...
> 
> Well done



Thanks Bro and Raklet, now when I read it back and think about all the RCs, it was indeed funny.
I've only done the hand RC in my first lucid and never needed any RCs afterwards. There are so many weird things going on, I just don't need them. But just in case you need them: don't trust an analogue watch, unless it's very big  ::D: 





> That was great! you really must have natural ability, to be doing so well so quickly!



Thanks Caradon, that, plus a LOT of effort. 3 days no reading on DV/EWLD and my recall dropped almost to zero  :Sad:

----------


## Sara

Spending a lot of time thinking about LD today really paid off! Plus I'm in the privacy of my own room, so I had a comfortable nap on my couch.

Just before falling asleep, I read Twoshadows latest lucid. I thought it would be nice to post a reply, but I was getting too tired and thought 'well, maybe sleep first and then tell her I got lucid :S'

Well, the intention worked  :smiley: 

_First I was semi-aware in my dream. I had the feeling something was not quite right and that I had to find the 'magic movement' to become lucid. I woke up several times and heard the music play. I guess I was dreaming before my body was completely 'switched off'._

*Family troubles*

I sat on the dining table with my mother. She told me my sister moved back in, because she was hit by her partner. I was shocked, not only by the fact she was abused, but even more by my parents not telling me earlier. _(guess this feeling comes from reading a certain part in bro's journal, which I didn't reply to, but it really touched me...)_
_My mother does that more often in dreams, causing me to feel being 'left out' on important decisions._

-Very short awakening- Dream continues in my parents house. We are celebrating Sinterklaas (the original Dutch version of Santa Claus  :tongue2: ) and everybody has put their presents in the living room except for me. I go upstairs to get my presents, the stairs are covered with presents too. On top of the stairs, I realise 'I can get out of my body' to get lucid (like in WILD) and so I do. Yeah, found the 'magic movement'  :boogie: _ (stairs were one of my RC targets for today )_
I'm pressed with my back against the wall, as if there is a sideways gravity. 
My sister comes up the stairs, wondering what is wrong with me!
"Nothing", I say, "I'm just dreaming". I notice I can't see her eyes, it's like a blank spot on her face.
She walks by and goes into my room. Then I remember the TOTM and call her back. My voice is different, it sounds very nice and I speak English without any accent. "What is my dream name" I ask her. I look in her face and see she has THREE eyes! IEEHH! That scares me and I want to wake up, but I also want to hear my dream name. As she is fading away, I hear her say "Anita" in a soft voice. I want to ask her "Are you sure??" but the dream faded and I was too excited to continue dreaming  :Sad: 

Wow, lots of very recent reading processed in this dream...
I don't know if I like my dream name, maybe I need to ask it again to another DC. I expected a more special name, Anita is a bit 'trashy' name in Holland...

----------


## bro

Intentions! A good portion of the time they really do work! I'm glad they did for you.

Napping's worked for me in the past too.

 :Sad:  That's not a very happy way to begin a dream...i'm sorry..but Sinterklaus..wow, i'd love to meet the original. The sideways gravity sounded quite strange, but amsuing. Tell me, you're able to set "RC targets"?, that's fantastic ::bowdown:: .    I've noticed the same deal with DC's faces..they seem to be unsteady and unstable, kind of ever-changing..hey, well maybe in your next lucid you'll see if you get the answer, "Anita" again. 

You mentioned reading materials may have influenced this dream..I find it amazing just what is "processed" from the day...lots, but not always in a way that you'd think.

Anyway, who cares if that name is trashy...it sound pretty to me. ::D:

----------


## Sara

> That's not a very happy way to begin a dream...i'm sorry..but Sinterklaus..wow, i'd love to meet the original.



The original Sinterklaas:

Including his helpers 'black pete' (I think they were slaves a few hundred years ago, but now they are black from climbing through the chimneys to deliver the presents )





> Tell me, you're able to set "RC targets"?, that's fantastic.



Check out my 'train your memory' topic, it's to learn to recognise RC targets throughout the day and helped both me and Kyhaar to get lucid and finish our TOTM.





> Anyway, who cares if that name is trashy...it sound pretty to me.



Thanks  :smiley:  I'll try one more time, see if I get the same result. But from hearing it once in my dream, I guess it will be the same next time, even if it's just 'placebo' effect...

----------


## bro

Alright..i'm exploring your topic this moment actually, very good thread idea, lots of people seem into it. :smiley:

----------


## Sara

Another dream on the edge of lucidity...

*Healing touch*

I was dreaming about trying to fall asleep again so I would get lucid. There was no space to lay down. My sleeping couch was located on the side of a road with trash lying everywhere. When I finally managed to create a more or less flat space to lay down, a young man arrived. 
He was very friendly. He sat on the ground and I was laying in his arms. He started to touch my body in a healing way, he stroke areas on my body where I had some pain, but without saying anything. I was so amazed he knew exactly where I was hurt, I felt a very deep connection to him. When I wanted to say anything about it, he just smiled and continued touching my arm and my shoulder. Not really taking away the pain, but it felt very soothing and full of love. _(I don't suffer any physical pain IRL at the moment)_

When he was 'finished', I wished I could do the same for him, but he wanted to leave. I didn't want him to, so softly pushed him down so he couldn't leave. He looked puzzled, didn't understand what I wanted. Finally I bent over to him to kiss him, but I still had some popcorn in my mouth. I thought 'I don't want him to be disgusted by this, so he'd better be eating popcorn too'. Then he understood I wanted to kiss him and he gave in. When our lips touched, I discovered he was also eating popcorn and we had a very short 'popcorn-kiss' before I woke up.

----------


## bro

Popcorn kisses! :tongue2:  That's one I've never heard of. I've dreamed of making lucid attempts in the strangest of places too...not the side of the road covered in garbage though. ::D:  That was really kind of a nice moment as this DC man tried to leave an you kept him there..heh..I've had those "deep connection" feelings and usually wake up feeling rather sad as I haven't found someone (yet) like that IRL..You could really attribute a whole bunch of meanings to him knowing exactly where it hurt...I'm pretty sure I know what you felt at that moment though..someone understanding you deeply.

Anyway..I think i'll stay away from pocorn kisses *shudders* :p

----------


## mark

> *Healing touch*



such a sweet dream! im envious. That sounds very very nice I bet you were really happy when you woke up.

That lucid was sad at first but it ended up kind of funny lol were you stuck against the wall? 

like you dream name to  :wink2:

----------


## yabber

Glad your method worked!

It's also interesting that you had no accent in your English speaking..

What does that mean? Maybe it means that accents have to do with muscle memory. hmmm

----------


## The Cusp

I don't know about popcorn kisses.  Strawberries work better. :boogie:

----------


## raklet

> popcorn-kiss'



The healing touch sounded very nice.  Do I sense food dreams on the horizon?  BTW, did you try the peanut butter bar recipe I sent you?

----------


## Sara

> I've dreamed of making lucid attempts in the strangest of places too...not the side of the road covered in garbage though.



Yeah, so funny that even IN a dream, you can try to go asleep to have a lucid dream. Strange actually that this doesn't induce lucidity right away!





> .I've had those "deep connection" feelings and usually wake up feeling rather sad as I haven't found someone (yet) like that IRL..You could really attribute a whole bunch of meanings to him knowing exactly where it hurt...I'm pretty sure I know what you felt at that moment though..someone understanding you deeply.



In my dream it was a really nice feeling, but upon awakening, I was a bit sad for not having this connection with anyone anymore. They say it's better to have lost, than not to have known at all, but I'm not so sure about that... It's getting a bit personal here... I have dreams like this every now and then and the whole day (or 2) after, I'm feeling a bit sad/melancholic.
I once dated someone who gave me this feeling, but this relationship lasted only 7 weeks. Damn I loved that feeling so much... still miss it. I'm very happy with my current boyfriend and I'm sure I'll be happy with him for a long time (won't say 'rest of my life' because you never know what can happen). But sometimes I just really miss that special feeling I've once known.





> such a sweet dream! im envious. That sounds very very nice I bet you were really happy when you woke up.
> 
> That lucid was sad at first but it ended up kind of funny lol were you stuck against the wall? 
> 
> like you dream name to



I couldn't move away from the wall. I guess if that wall wasn't there, I would fly away without control  :tongue2:  It's this stupid sideways gravity trying to pull me off the earth  :tongue2: 





> Glad your method worked!
> 
> It's also interesting that you had no accent in your English speaking..
> 
> What does that mean? Maybe it means that accents have to do with muscle memory. hmmm



Or maybe that sound in your dreams doesn't come from your mouth, but from inside your head  :wink2:  I guess I had the voice of some actress... 

Yeah, the exercise for training my prospective memory seems to help. Good motivation to keep practising  :smiley: 





> I don't know about popcorn kisses.  Strawberries work better.



Hehe, you're so right  ::D: 
But even a popcorn kiss is better than no kiss at all  ::content:: 





> The healing touch sounded very nice.  Do I sense food dreams on the horizon?  BTW, did you try the peanut butter bar recipe I sent you?



Yeah, food dreams! Sorry, but the popcorn kiss was not that delicious, hehe.

I made your recipe last weekend and totally forgot to write about it. I'm so sorry. It was really nice!!! I had some work converting cups to grams and put the oven on 180 degrees instead of 350  :wink2:  but the final result was delicious!
I think I screwed up the chocolate frosting, because it didn't get really hard, but the peanut butter 'cake' was also great without chocolate. I shared the last bit of it with my friend yesterday and they were also enthusiastic.
So, thanks a lot! And if you have any other typical American recipes, please send!

----------


## bro

> In my dream it was a really nice feeling, but upon awakening, I was a bit sad for not having this connection with anyone anymore. They say it's better to have lost, than not to have known at all, but I'm not so sure about that... It's getting a bit personal here... I have dreams like this every now and then and the whole day (or 2) after, I'm feeling a bit sad/melancholic.
> I once dated someone who gave me this feeling, but this relationship lasted only 7 weeks. Damn I loved that feeling so much... still miss it. I'm very happy with my current boyfriend and I'm sure I'll be happy with him for a long time (won't say 'rest of my life' because you never know what can happen). But sometimes I just really miss that special feeling I've once known.



I follow what you're saying..

Burned up actually enlightened me of that melancholy feeling (like you described) I get awhen I wake alot..I have a sweet dream with my "dream girl", or a true friend..one that is hard to come by, (I'm not making a joke, like someone who deeply understands and cares mutually) and I wake..wondering, "why, just why it couldn't have been real."..why can't that person be real? It's easy to think that there aren't people out there like we wish in our dreams, but like you described..there are.  

I get these dreams quite often too..probably because I'm still "finding myself" and yearning for things I haven't found yet..deep things.

Anyway, onto more light-hearted, fun lucid dreams!

----------


## Sara

December 5th: sleeping at a friends place
_
Again, I didn't spend my night at home. I screwed up my everyman schedule once again and after sleeping 7 hours I felt tired until after a 15 min. nap at noon. Tonight is my only night at home for the coming week, so I'll try to make it a well spent night_ 

Not recording my dreams upon awakening caused the loss of details, but it wasn't a very interesting dream after all.

*science competition*
I'm in a kind of contest about who has the best 'invention' for something.
A competitive group has tried to copy our idea and I'm upset because of that

-
I'm outside in a field, with the same group of people from the contest. 
We are waiting for something. The weather is really nice.
It starts to snow and I'm the first who notices.
First, small snow flakes fall down and I try to catch some in my mouth.
I feel the refreshing cold of a drop of water in my mouth.
Other people notice the snow too, the flakes get bigger and it's getting cold

Wow, after writing this down, I realise this would have been a perfect completion of the advanced task of the month  :tongue2:  Too bad I was 'unconsious' and it started snowing all by itself  :wink2:

----------


## bro

Ahh, yeah..that would have been a good opportunity..I'm sure you'll make it snow soon :p.

Those kniving competitors! How dare they steal your invention idea..we have to go teach them a lucid lesson.

I very much like the way you described the last bit of your dream..almost poetic..the flakes melting and refreshing you.

I hope you do get to make the most of tonight :smiley: . (sorry for the numerous comments..bad timing :Oops: )

----------


## mark

cool dream  :smiley: 

I like the catching snow flakes in you mouth, reminds me of being young lol  :smiley: 

Could have been a good opportunity but I think you will have plenty more this month

----------


## Sara

Thanks mark & bro!
I've just had my night-"nap" with a first DV dream  :smiley: 

I wanted to sleep for 30 mins, but I had such a nice dream that I didn't want to wake up and slept for almost 2 hours.

*Live Dreams*
The dream was about DreamViews, there was an undefined place where you could post your dream (kind of big screen hanging around, being visible for everybody) and it was in warm brown colors, not the fresh blue as you see here  :smiley: 
I don't remember any names  :Sad:  but there were a lot of dream journals I was reading. Every time I wanted to wake up (alarm was on snooze) I discovered another dream that related to me or there was a question I needed to answer.
On one page, there were many candles. Most of them 'off' but others were burning. This was at times people were lucid dreaming and you could click on a candle to see/read about the dream. I was talking to some people, as if they were very close, but at the same time they were not physically there.

All in all a very happy dream, too bad I didn't remember any names.

----------


## bro

That sounds absolutely fantastic, like a live link to DV'ers dreams..a perfect way "in".What you said about clicking on a candle, that sounfd great..to be able to see someone's dream as it's happening...I wish the technology existed. :p

----------


## mark

cool dream! I love DV dreams, they are always so interesting to read about.

Its a shame you couldnt remember names or the questions that were being asked I could imagine they would be very very interesting  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

Thanks for the support Mark & Bro, I got a great lucid this 'night'!
After completing the basic TOTM for the first time, I was not really satisfied with my name (plus the vague, fading dream in which I heard it) so I was going to try and see if I could change my name. 

I'll highlight the name changing parts and one funny part, for quicker reading  :wink2: 



I went to bed when I was very tired, tried to WILD, first time I woke up too early (I thought I was seeing through my eyelids, counting my fingers but then 
I opened up my eyes and discovered it was only SP. The dream felt like a WILD/DILD combination (meaning: not sure at what point I got up) but regarding the way I got up and out of bed, I'll count it as a WILD. 

Total dream time: approx 20 minutes. I went to bed around 4:45, woke up at 5:15 and had spent some time falling asleep) Writing down almost took 1 hour  ::shock:: 


*Name change!*

Second time, I felt myself laying in my bed, being very nauseous. I really needed to get out! I looked down from my bed (I have a high bed with a small stairs) and the stairs were not connecting to the bed. THIS MUST BE A DREAM! As soon as I realised, the WILD-like noise kicked in. 
_(this scene happened twice, I'm not sure but I guess the first time I tried to wake up and go to the bathroom, the second time I realised my stairs were going away from the bed, I knew I was really dreaming)_

I tried to ignore the noise. It transformed into a 'halleluja'-popsong. Slowly I stumbled out of bed. Keeping one hand on the bed till my feet reached the floor. I could feel my mouth fill up with vomit (ieuw, groce) and was still not 100% confident it was just a dream, so I hurried to the bathroom. Pfew, I made it! As I spit it out, I felt a strange sensation in my ears. I drank some water and realise I could 'squirt' it out through my ears! I looked in the mirror, but it was blurred on the sides of my head  :Sad:  I could see my face rather clear, but I had a big blurry scar around my nose.

I started talking to my reflection, asked her for a name change. I wanted to be called wealthow (from Beowulf), but my reflection was not very cooperative in talking back. She was behaving more or less like a real reflection. I tried to pull her out, but I didn't have hands to reach inside the mirror and gave up. I concluded I was not allowed to change my name by myself.

A girl came in via the front door, walking to the end of our corridor. She was tall, brown hair and had a friendly attitude (and a little bit 'biology student' look) I asked her in Dutch: *"do you know my dream name?". "Yeah, it's Sylvia", she said. Hmm, OK, just another random normal name...*
I followed her up till her room, asking for her name. That was something like 'Miss paperbrll#Y&%$' too difficult to remember  :tongue2: 
I entered the room, there was another girl in the room, a bit younger and very sweet. I was embarrassed to discover her there and made apologies (it was as if I caught them on something I shouldn't be knowing, but they were both dressed and not acting caught or so) Then I saw there were 2 beds in this room and I concluded they were just room mates.

I was supposed to know both girls, as they were living in my corridor, but I really didn't... It was an awkward moment, I didn't want to ask for their names, cause they would think I was stupid, but I was also curious. So I suggested to make dinner tonight. Something healthy, since I was not feeling very well. 

Then I got over my hesitance and said: "hey, blonde girl, what's your name again?" She told me, but I forgot the name, it was just a normal one. I asked her for her age, she was 19. Hmm, she looked younger, more like 16.

Then I turned myself to the older girl again.* I asked her once more: what is my dream name? "Judith", she replied.* I said "Hmm, OK, so you are not sure what my dream name is? And I can get a different name any time I ask?" Yeah, sort of, she said....

Well, then I want a special name! But instead, I said 'I want to wear a special dress' (huh!) So I turned around, said *'I want a black dress' and suddenly the opposite wall had transformed into a mirror, showing myself in a black dress! However, not a normal dress, but a rather kinky/lingery one.* It was very long, but made of this fabric you can see through. There were embroideries around my private parts, but not enough to cover... I felt a bit ashamed and try to put my hands in front, but that didn't work.

Impressed by the power of changing clothes so easily, I tried again. I want a NORMAL dress, I said. Upon looking again, I was now wearing a pair of slim jeans and a sweater. Satisfied with the result of being dressed again and appearing slimmer than IRL, like I got a size 34 instead of 38 (that is XS instead of M? not that I'm fat now, but I would like to loose some of my 'student weight')* I turned to the girl again, asking her for another name. "Well, what about 'Joyce'." she said.* Hmm, OK, if you can't come up with an impressively creative name, I'll give up.

I left the room hop-skipping and felt how my feet were touching the floor on every step/skip. Hmm, now that I'm dreaming, why don't I visit my ex (the one mentioned earlier) so I can ask him some questions. He lives in the same building anyhow (IRL too, it's so strange I only see him once or twice a year). It took some willpower to open the door, as I can't go through solid objects yet. Outside, the doors to the elevators were about half a floor down. Hmm, very dream-like, I thought. Let's fly down the stairs. But I couldn't, I could only fly up, back into my own corridor. Well, maybe I wasn't meant to be talking to him now...

There was another girl in my corridor now. A real biology student type, busy with some flour that she put in small pots on the ground. "I'm going to make dinner, healthy dinner, do you want to join?" She was hesitant, but agreed. Then I asked her my dream name, but she said she didn't know. I walked into the kitchen and saw a little kitten. "Hey, Tobby! What are you doing here?" I said to him (name of my boyfriends cat).* I picked him up and was pleasantly surprised by the warm and soft feeling of holding a dream-kitten.*
"Put him down" said the biology student, he is very weak! He wasn't weak when I picked him up, but as soon as I put him down, he was very tiny and looked like he could die any moment. I walked away, cause it wasn't "my" Tobby anymore. 

I didn't know what to do next, so I tried to realise once again this was a DREAM and that I could do whatever I wanted most. Suddenly small rats, cats and mice appeared everywhere! They were all the same color: white with light grey. The color of my new baby rat. I love small animals and got all excited "Ohhh, look at this little diddle mousies!" The excitement woke me up and left me pondering: why did I get excited of little creatures  ::roll::  

I'd better have a nice set of questions ready for my next encounter with DC's  :smiley:  It would be nice to spend some time talking to them. Too bad there were only girls around, otherwise I would have liked some dream sex  :tongue2:  (in fact, next time I could try with a girl... never done that before  :wink2:  )

----------


## bro

Oh my lord...incredible. ::shock::  Congratulations :tongue2:  The task done again!!

What a terrible way to begin a lucid dream! Your reflection seemed to be a bit uncoopertive eh? Then all those different DC's playing with your mind, a different name every time... "Judith", "Sylvia" and "Joyce"..that must have been a bit bothersome. Haha, I giggled with all the clothes changing..that sounded like it was alot of fun. Another thing, you mentioned lots of sensations, the kitten, the errr---vomit, your feet hopping along the ground, isn't it a thrill when it's just so realistic? I know I love that...In fact, feeling and using the tactie sense is what gives me some longer lucids.

I'm happy for you, this sounded fantastic and like an ideal way to attempt the task..yay!   Many more for you

----------


## Sara

I just had a quite explicit (and a bit dirty) sex dream, don't know if I'm going to post it, but I did work it out. If I can find the courage, you have something to look forward to...

----------


## mark

ha ha cool dream, I must admit Sara im very very impressed by the progress you have made. I have been here a good few months but you have already surpassed me by far lol

lol I love your dream names ha ha "joyce"  ::lol:: .....strange my mums middle name is sylvia

I like the dream kitten sounds very cute.

lol explicit dream last night? are you going to post it? I had some to that are very explicit even for me lol

----------


## Moonbeam

> I just had a quite explicit (and a bit dirty) sex dream, don't know if I'm going to post it, but I did work it out. If I can find the courage, you have something to look forward to...



We've all done it....well most of us, especially mark, have.  ::lol:: 

That is an impressive lucid!  Funny how you said that you wanted a special dress instead of what you really wanted to say.  I agree with mark, you are doing really good!

----------


## mark

> We've all done it....well most of us, especially mark, have.



 :Oops:  ha ha ...its true lol  :wink2:

----------


## Sara

Thanks MB and Mark!
OK, on your request  :wink2:  (Don't blame me for maybe a strange use of words. I'm not used to talk about sex in English, LOL)

*Sex at the office*

I'm working with several people in an office building. It's a collection of several small (start up) companies, helping each other. We are very involved with how well the others are doing. 

As a test, I'm climbing up and down a childrens play thing, try to escape from something. It feels good if you got away from it, because that represents succes in your business.
There are 'magical' things happening. I see a tree with a mother bird that feeds little flying snails. The snails fly fast around this sitting bird. And some other things I see that are to represent succesfull (or failed) business activities. 
There was also some real business going on, but I forgot details about that.

**
I'm in an office with bunk beds instead of desks. The light is dimmed, it's an atmosphere you woul expect in a sex club (never been there, but I think my mind made a good guess). A couple is having sex on the lower bed next to me. The man grins, as if to say 'gnagna, I'm having sex and you don't'. Another man, I was in business with some minutes ago, comes over to me and holds me close, in a loving way. He's strong and handsome and I enjoy his close company. Then he starts rubbing against me, looking a bit revengefull to the man in the bed, lol.

It feels exciting, I know what he's up to, but by the time I put my hand in his pants and start fumbling 'down there', he tells me it's OK, I'd better stop, cause he's already coming inside his shirt  ::?: . As he backs off, the man that had sex on the bed also comes, making a lot of noise. There is sperm all over my cabinet with comic books. First I blame the guy that was rubbing agains me, but then I see this man has a wet spot in his shirt, so it must be the man on the bed. (where did his woman go??) I throw a lot of tissues on the comic books. It's strange, but I'm not disgusted by all this sperm flying around  :;-):  The man in the bed says tissues only make it worse, he prefers to clean it up with his hand. NOW I am disgusted. I tell him: "so every time you cleaned it up with your hands? And you wipe it off to your pants an to MY furniture! You are groce!"

----------


## Moonbeam

::lol::  At all the sperm flying around!

----------


## mark

ha ha ha thats mint lol!

disappointed with the 2 second man then?  :tongue2:

----------


## Sara

> ha ha ha thats mint lol!
> 
> disappointed with the 2 second man then?







> At all the sperm flying around!



Hahaha, I'm glad it made you guys laugh. It wasn't all that funny at the moment itself, but it shows how my subconsious thinks about men... (those dirty, selfish rubbish makers  :tongue2: )

@Mark, I love to read your sex dreams  :smiley: 





> That is an impressive lucid!  Funny how you said that you wanted a special dress instead of what you really wanted to say.  I agree with mark, you are doing really good!







> ha ha cool dream, I must admit Sara im very very impressed by the progress you have made. I have been here a good few months but you have already surpassed me by far lol



Thanks to you guys for all the encouragement!
Really, it gives me a lot of motivation to keep writing down my dreams, knowing there are  some people around who actually read them  :smiley: 

And I'm impressed myself by this progress too. I don't really know why it comes quite easily to me, but I'll see it as a pleasant 'gift' or so, just enjoying it  :smiley: 





> lol I love your dream names ha ha "joyce" .....strange my mums middle name is sylvia



Hehe, nice that I dreamed of your mothers second name, LOL.
But if you ever see me in a dream, please call me Sara, more chances of reaction to that than Joyce or Sylvia  :wink2: 





> Oh my lord...incredible. Congratulations The task done again!!
> 
> What a terrible way to begin a lucid dream! Your reflection seemed to be a bit uncoopertive eh? Then all those different DC's playing with your mind, a different name every time... "Judith", "Sylvia" and "Joyce"..that must have been a bit bothersome. Haha, I giggled with all the clothes changing..that sounded like it was alot of fun. Another thing, you mentioned lots of sensations, the kitten, the errr---vomit, your feet hopping along the ground, isn't it a thrill when it's just so realistic? I know I love that...In fact, feeling and using the tactile sense is what gives me some longer lucids.
> 
> I'm happy for you, this sounded fantastic and like an ideal way to attempt the task..yay!   Many more for you



Thanks bro  :smiley: 
I'm not sure if the indecisiveness of the DC's was bothering me, I was more like 'OK, just try again till they come up with a good name', but they were not that creative, haha.
The changing clothes just gave me an idea. I can go 'shopping' for clothes and see which clothes look good on me, lol. Saves me the troubles of over crowded shops and uncomfortably small changing rooms with bad lighting.

Tactile sense rule! I love to feel things (IRL too, I like to watch with my hands, haha, I'm just like a little kid shops  :tongue2:  ) and I really enjoy feeling things in my dreams.

After each lucid experience, I just want more, more more!

----------


## raklet

> I made your recipe last weekend and totally forgot to write about it. I'm so sorry. It was really nice!!! I had some work converting cups to grams and put the oven on 180 degrees instead of 350  but the final result was delicious!
> I think I screwed up the chocolate frosting, because it didn't get really hard, but the peanut butter 'cake' was also great without chocolate. I shared the last bit of it with my friend yesterday and they were also enthusiastic.
> So, thanks a lot! And if you have any other typical American recipes, please send!



I'm glad you liked it.  Don't worry, the frosting is not supposed to be hard.  It should be gooey and spreadable, but thick enough to not run all over the place.  It should not be hard like a rock.  I will send more recipes that I enjoy and think are worthy of passing on.






> And you wipe it off to your pants an to MY furniture! You are groce!"




Eeew, that is gross!   ::lolxtreme::

----------


## bro

> (those dirty, selfish rubbish makers )



 :Eek:  :Sad: ............... ::D: 





> Thanks to you guys for all the encouragement!
> Really, it gives me a lot of motivation to keep writing down my dreams, knowing there are  some people around who actually read them



I know the feeling...having people comment is an immense help..kinda keeps you on a roll. (And you're doing so well, we wouldn't abandon you :tongue2: ). I think I'm hooked into this journal now after reading about your experience with those "messes" those dream men made :p.





> After each lucid experience, I just want more, more more!



I know! I want some more too...after such a profound one like that task of the month attempt, I don't blame you for wanting more...it really is a universe in and of itself...Hope to read of more soon Sara. :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> I'm glad you liked it.  Don't worry, the frosting is not supposed to be hard.  It should be gooey and spreadable, but thick enough to not run all over the place.  It should not be hard like a rock.  I will send more recipes that I enjoy and think are worthy of passing on.



OK, I'm glad it was supposed to be like that, means it didn't make the calculations wrong  :smiley: 





> I know the feeling...having people comment is an immense help..kinda keeps you on a roll. (And you're doing so well, we wouldn't abandon you). I think I'm hooked into this journal now after reading about your experience with those "messes" those dream men made :p.



OMG, I don't hope THAT is the reason you'll keep reading here  ::chuckle:: 

Too bad, no recall AT ALL from last night (though the situation would be perfect for some sweet, emotional dream... I would have liked some more popcorn-kisses  :Cheeky: )

Tonight I'm going to party and probably get very drunk  ::wino:: , haha, and I have no idea what that does to my dreams  ::tongue::

----------


## mark

> Hahaha, I'm glad it made you guys laugh. It wasn't all that funny at the moment itself, but it shows how my subconsious thinks about men... (those dirty, selfish rubbish makers )
> 
> @Mark, I love to read your sex dreams



dirty selfish rubbish makers ha ha what can I say  ::hrm:: ......nope cant think of a defense lol your right ha ha  :tongue2: 

lol  :Oops:  those dreams are fun lol






> Thanks to you guys for all the encouragement!
> Really, it gives me a lot of motivation to keep writing down my dreams, knowing there are  some people around who actually read them 
> 
> And I'm impressed myself by this progress too. I don't really know why it comes quite easily to me, but I'll see it as a pleasant 'gift' or so, just enjoying it



ah dont worry about it lol it has been a pleasure reading your dreams  :smiley: 

You should be impressed, your progress is incredible  ::bowdown:: 

have fun at the party sara  ::D:

----------


## Burned up

> Tonight I'm going to party and probably get very drunk , haha, and I have no idea what that does to my dreams



I think they become more like Mark's  ::laughhard:: 

I'm off to the cinema tonight (US translation: cinema=movies  :smiley: )  :Drama:

----------


## mark

> I think they become more like Mark's



 ::content:: .....lol its probs true ha ha :Oops:  :tongue2:

----------


## raklet

> I'm off to the cinema tonight (US translation: cinema=movies )




Us Yanks aren't that dumb are we?   :wink2:

----------


## bro

Well, Err---*Runs away quickly*

----------


## Sara

> I think they become more like Mark's







> .....lol its probs true ha ha



Hehe, too bad guys, no explicit dreams last night  :tongue2: 

The party was great, we went to a German disco. Haven't been in a German disco for a long time, but it proved to be the exact opposite of a French disco (meaning: cheap drinks, good looking people, men taller than me, no french music)
The music was perfect for a reunion (lots of songs from 5-8 years back  ::D: ) but the DJ sucked, he really couldn't mix and was playing (happy)hardcore-ballad-rock-r&b-german schlager all after each other without any transition. So weird. But drinks were cheap (20 euro for 1 metre (=3ft = 5 litres)) so that compensated, LOL.

Back to dreaming...

I slept very well for 6 hours. My friends woke me up with a lot of noise, so it was hard to focus back on my dream to get a good recall. A lack of time spent on DV also caused less recall.

I dreamed I had to organise things for my best friend wedding. She was concerned that things were going wrong, but I could convince her that everything was arranged well.

Then I was in an open room (floor and walls, but no ceiling) with 1 or 2 female friends. In the middle was a wooden table with books or postcard arranged. Only 2 were 'out of line'... My boyfriend was flying around superman style, doing circles over our head. I was a bit ashamed of him acting like he was the best.

Dream from evening nap:

I walked through my city, near the bus station. A small bird with a red head sat on the sidewalk, looking ill or injured. It looked like a tropical (pet) bird. I got a 'deja vu' feeling, as if I had seen this bird before. I wanted to touch it, but it started picking on my hand. It didn't hurt though. When I looked closer, it was a pigeon, that was brown/white (not red anymore). I picked it up and stretched his legs, to see if there was a ring on them. He didn't wear a ring.
A woman came by, she started calling the animal ambulance, but I told her not to, cause this was a wild pigeon, since it didn't have a ring. As I let go of the pigeon, it flew right off into the sky and I woke up.

Hmm, I wonder what pigeons stand for in dreams...

----------


## Burned up

> Hehe, too bad guys, no explicit dreams last night 
> 
> The party was great, we went to a German disco. Haven't been in a German disco for a long time, but it proved to be the exact opposite of a French disco (meaning: cheap drinks, good looking people, men taller than me, no french music)
> The music was perfect for a reunion (lots of songs from 5-8 years back ) but the DJ sucked, he really couldn't mix and was playing (happy)hardcore-ballad-rock-r&b-german schlager all after each other without any transition. So weird. But drinks were cheap (20 euro for 1 metre (=3ft = 5 litres)) so that compensated, LOL.



The Germans sell drink by the metre?   :Uhm: 





> Back to dreaming...
> 
> I slept very well for 6 hours. My friends woke me up with a lot of noise, so it was hard to focus back on my dream to get a good recall. A lack of time spent on DV also caused less recall.
> 
> I dreamed I had to organise things for my best friend wedding. She was concerned that things were going wrong, but I could convince her that everything was arranged well.
> 
> Then I was in an open room (floor and walls, but no ceiling) with 1 or 2 female friends. In the middle was a wooden table with books or postcard arranged. Only 2 were 'out of line'... My boyfriend was flying around superman style, doing circles over our head. I was a bit ashamed of him acting like he was the best.
> 
> Dream from evening nap:
> ...



I wonder too.  A dove is a messenger of peace but a pigeon (as seen in cities) doesn't conjour up the same magic to me. I like the idea of letting the wild bird go (free spirit) even though the woman (a part of you, of course) wanted to rescue it.  In my dreams I tend to meddle too much and spoil things but you're able to just let be.

----------


## Sara

> The Germans sell drink by the metre?



Yeah, just like Americans measure lengths with their feet, hahaha. 

Just kiddin', you don't know beer per metre?
Maybe it's a typical student thing. There's horizontal and vertical metres of beer. Both very practical if you're with a large group of people.
Horizontal = 1m long wooden tray with 12 holes to fit glasses (there's square metres too, if you have a really big party)
Vertical = 1m high pipe with a tap at the bottom, so you can fill your glass at your own table AND have a fresh beer every time.

Metres of beer:







> I wonder too.  A dove is a messenger of peace but a pigeon (as seen in cities) doesn't conjour up the same magic to me. I like the idea of letting the wild bird go (free spirit) even though the woman (a part of you, of course) wanted to rescue it.  In my dreams I tend to meddle too much and spoil things but you're able to just let be.



Whats the difference between a pigeon and a dove? In dutch we only have the word 'duif' to describe an animal like that. But this was not a very nice creature, trying to injure my hand, so I'll guess it doesn't have much peace to bring, haha. But I like the message of 'letting go'  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

Oops, almost forgot last night's dream...

For the first time in a long period, I had a very uncomfortable dream. A lot of scary things came together.
First I was in a car with my mother(?) (could also be a very close friend a little older than me) and we were driving through a city. I didn't know my way around there. We planned to go to the cinema, but I was lost and didn't know where to go. _this remembers me of another dream I had like half a year ago. It's those 'big city dreams' where the roads are unfamiliar and also changing when you try to go back to the same place. Too bad I didn't write it down at that time._
Later, I was on a quiet road in the forest, at a Y-trail (ehh, that's where 1 road divides into 2, bending away from each other, dunno the english word for it...)
My mother was on the main road and my best friend was on 1 of the diverging roads. In the meantime, I was discussing with both via PM on another forum, about which movie we were going to see and with whom I would go there. I had a strong preference for a 'real life story' about something very scary. The theme of the movie scared me a lot, but still I wanted to see it.

There's a flash of my standing in my fathers doka (= dark room, for developing photos in the analog time). but I don't know exactly what I was doing here. Might be a part of the movie I was going to watch _I've also had a scary dream about this place, about the ladder not being long enough to reach the attic, while I wanted to get down and I almost fell._

All in all, a dream with a lot of 'deja vu' and relations to older dreams. Maybe if I can find out what the symbols mean, I can relate them to RL and see why I had these dreams before.

Oh, I told my mother about lucid dreaming AND about my new polyphasic schedule and contrary to my expectations, she was VERY intrested! Now I want to find a Dutch book about LDing, to help her become lucid. My dad was making ridiculous jokes about it, but in a funny way.

----------


## bro

Ah, a mother who is near your age..I think I've dreamed 1 or 2 of those though I could be imagining :tongue2: .

I'm sorry about your frightening dream...even if they don't happen for very long gaps, they can be just as bad....Not long back I was having alot of those "lost" , "unfamiliar road" dreams.. I know that desperate

Deja vu dreams..perhaps you can find meanings in some of these...they do sound a bit disturbing and the meaning might not come to you immediately but usually there is something that can be drawn from it.

Hehe..my parents kids with me from time to time about my dreams...they have no idea. They say _"I had a dream last night" I say, "ohhh, ok, what was it about?" They say "I don't know"..._

My brother and I relate a bit more on this though.

Go for it though, it's rare you get someone interested so good job!

----------


## raklet

> Whats the difference between a pigeon and a dove?



Pretty much the same thing.  If you want the technical details, look here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dove






> Y-trail (ehh, that's where 1 road divides into 2, bending away from each other, dunno the english word for it...)



That's called a fork.  Example: "I was traveling through the forest and came to a fork in the road."

----------


## mark

A meter of Beer  ::shock::  dam I would be drunk after my first few pints ha ha

Shame about the scary dream, they can freak you out though so dont worry about it im sure you will have some good dreams soon  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

*My set up seems to be working: mess up my sleeping shedule for a day or two, get back to it for 1 or 2 days, have a private night at home with a lot of LD / DV reading and thinking, don't go to bed until very tired and BOOM lucid* 

First thing I remember, I'm in a small classroom like environment. There are some people around who remind me of old flatmates, but not the ones from the 'first generation', but the annoying ones after that (the guys from my dream with the rally and the banana, hehe).

I'm at a table, a girl sitting next to me took my pair of pliers and heated it to the point it became all red and soft. I was disappointed, she ruined this tool of me  :Sad:  I left the table.

One of the 'not so nice guys' had bought a large box of technical thingies (just because they were really cheap, haha, like twoshadows' cereals), like the exterior of a small waterpump and lots of undefinable items.

*change of situation*
The room was now a classroom with many more people. It was the last class on a subject I have exam about next week. I didn't learn too much till now, so I felt like a total idiot, not knowing what it was all about. Two girls approached me, telling me we should get working on our project the next evening. I didn't want to offer my evening for that  :Sad:  They were all talking like 'yeah, you've never been to class before' etc etc) and I got a bit angry. I was like 'if this were only a dream...' and than I realised, this IS a dream. It was a low level lucidity, but enough to smash my laptop onto her head and go my own way  ::D: 
The classroom had turned into a sleeping room, with several beds and around 6-8 people all minding their own business.

I felt a tooth being loose. Weird! I wanted to pull it out, but didn't work. Then I realised again, I'm dreaming! Going to a higher level of lucidity / more control. Great! Images cleared up and I had better vision. I thought 'how about kissing someone'. A tall guy came over to me, looking hopefully, but he was ugly! No, too bad, even in my dreams I'm not going to kiss you  :Cheeky:  He reminded my of my current, very annoying and flatmate.

I walked over to the door, saying 'if I open the door, ... will be there' (someone I would like to meet in my dreams). I was disappointed when a short, blond girl opened the door just before I got to it. She's one of the girls that has her horse in 'our' meadow. I said hi and exited a bit disappointed. The building I was in, was really amazing! It was an old, warm, enormous house with lots of wood and stairs. Next to the 'classroom' was a small 'room'. More like a balustrade with a bed. An eerie men was in there. He looked a bit like Voldemort (bald and pale) but more friendly. I wanted to destroy him, even though he was not attacking me. I walked up to him, pointing my finger towards his head, saying 'pow pow', but nothing happened.

"You need do believe" I remembered, so I started to 'believe' but all I could cause were small 'bobbles' under his skin.  (like when you push with your tongue on the inside of you cheek). I gave up, walked outside around his little sleeping place and reminded him: you don't need to go to sleep! You're already dreaming! At least I was happy that he didn't become aggressive to me cause I tried to kill him  :wink2: 

None of my DC's were talking this night, at least not from the moment I got lucid. It was a very 'silent' dream.

I started thinking of some tasks I wanted to do when I became lucid. I started looking for that person again, flying around the house, hoovering close to the ceiling, like I had turned the house upside down. Then, my mind realised there was furniture on the ceiling, so it was only the floor. It tried to 'swap' directions, but that was too hard to accomplish and I woke up.

Mmm, I'm not disappointed at all! It took me quite some time before I got lucid, therefore I had less than 5 minutes of dream left.
Too bad my only imprinted task didn't work out, maybe add some easier tasks for next time  :smiley: 
Plus: learn how to use my finger-gun

----------


## Sara

Thanks to Moonbeam, a little fragment from last nights (core sleep) dream:

I'm in a street, but with buildings wide apart.
A couple of terrorists/evil men are heading our way.
I have a gun and know how to use it, but I'm not very accurate with it.
I need to protect little children.
While I'm shooting at the men, suddenly one of them holds a child and I hit the child in the chest with a small golden bullet.
Then I'm out of ammo and need to hide. 

I feel there was so much more to this dream, it's just hidden behind a small layer of 'fog' in my mind. Feelings about hiding and setting up traps. It was an adventurous dream and I was not afraid (of dying?). Really a dream worth remembering, if only I could recall the action  :Sad:

----------


## Burned up

> Yeah, just like Americans measure lengths with their feet, hahaha. 
> 
> Just kiddin', you don't know beer per metre?
> Maybe it's a typical student thing. There's horizontal and vertical metres of beer. Both very practical if you're with a large group of people.
> Horizontal = 1m long wooden tray with 12 holes to fit glasses (there's square metres too, if you have a really big party)
> Vertical = 1m high pipe with a tap at the bottom, so you can fill your glass at your own table AND have a fresh beer every time.
> 
> Metres of beer:



No I've not come across these concepts.  Perhaps I should stop reading online forums and get out more?

We use feet for measuring over here too, despite 40-odd years of metrication.  I learned metres etc at school but still prefer the "old" units.  My children also use "old" units for weight, height etc.  We Brits might be poor at speaking different languages (and playing football) but we're pretty hot at converting one set of units to another!!!





> Whats the difference between a pigeon and a dove? In dutch we only have the word 'duif' to describe an animal like that. But this was not a very nice creature, trying to injure my hand, so I'll guess it doesn't have much peace to bring, haha. But I like the message of 'letting go'



I don't know, Sara, what is the difference between a pigeon and a dove?  To me pigeons are those annoying things flying around the cities.  Doves live in woodland.  But could I tell on from another?  Dunno.

----------


## bro

Great job on this lucid dream.

What a way to begin! Well, that's what they're for, you have complete control (usually) and can even smash people's heads with laptops :tongue2: ..I'm glad the loose tooth raised your awareness..strange things like that can sometimes. 

Voldemort! Hehe, when you said "pow pow" I couldn't hold back the laughter...it's great though, I'm sure you'll get attuned to the finger gun soon enough.

Even though it didn't last much longer, it sounded like you had all your faculties, thinking clearly, trying to use powers..sounded quite fun. :smiley: 

You're on a roll, hope you have many more. (I'm sure you will)

----------


## mark

ha ha another lucid! wow thats great lol 

I would like to try your technique but due to work  ::roll::  I dont think it would be wise, its already hard enough to stay awake without messing up my sleep lol

That was a cool dream, I laughed when you opened the door and a small blond girl was there ha ha

I always find it hard to harm DC's when im lucid unless they attack me.

----------


## Moonbeam

> "You need do believe" I remembered, so I started to 'believe' but all I could cause were small 'bobbles' under his skin. (like when you push with your tongue on the inside of you cheek).





You are passing me in skill too! So many good new lucid dreamers here!  I'd love to be able to do that.  Add it to the list, or back to the list where it used to be before I forgot about it.  I never run out of goals for lucids.





> None of my DC's were talking this night, at least not from the moment I got lucid.





They were being spiteful.





> Thanks to Moonbeam, a little fragment from last nights (core sleep) dream:



You're welcome!  ::D:  :boogie: 





> I feel there was so much more to this dream, it's just hidden behind a small layer of 'fog' in my mind. Feelings about hiding and setting up traps. It was an adventurous dream and I was not afraid (of dying?). Really a dream worth remembering, if only I could recall the action



It's so hard to remember sometimes.  Sometimes a lot comes back after I start to type it out.

----------


## Caradon

LOl! The first thing I saw when I came in here was Moonbeams comment about sperm flying around. ::lol:: 

Looks like your still getting a lot of Lucids, good job!

----------


## Sara

No recall for second day in a row  :Sad: 
Have a lot of emotions going up and down. Can't think very clear, so I guess that's interfering with my recall.






> Great job on this lucid dream. 
> 
> Voldemort! Hehe, when you said "pow pow" I couldn't hold back the laughter...it's great though, I'm sure you'll get attuned to the finger gun soon enough.



Haha, yeah, I'm mentally training myself to shoot something like a green laser beam next time I use my finger gun. Maybe I'm not supposed to hurt DC's...Even though this guy looked a bit evil, he was not attacking me when I tried to shoot him. I'm too soft in my dreams, hehe.





> Even though it didn't last much longer, it sounded like you had all your faculties, thinking clearly, trying to use powers..sounded quite fun.
> 
> You're on a roll, hope you have many more. (I'm sure you will)



I hope so too. Created good conditions for it, but I'm slacking on the time invested in reading/thinking about LDing. Have other things going on in my mind...





> ha ha another lucid! wow thats great lol 
> 
> I would like to try your technique but due to work  I dont think it would be wise, its already hard enough to stay awake without messing up my sleep lol



Actually, it turned out to be pretty easy for me to adapt to it. I haven't felt tired a day since I started this. Or if I do, I take a 20 minute nap and feel completely refreshed. But if you want to try, it might be best to make sure you have 1 or 2 weeks of, so you can sleep any time you need a nap.





> That was a cool dream, I laughed when you opened the door and a small blond girl was there ha ha
> 
> I always find it hard to harm DC's when im lucid unless they attack me.



Yeah, that's what I noticed too. I have never been able to really harm a DC. When hitting the girl with the laptop, it also felt like I just missed. Maybe it's a conflict of the subconscious: even though you know they are not real people, it doesn't 'feel good' to hurt them.





> [/COLOR]
> 
> You are passing me in skill too! So many good new lucid dreamers here!  I'd love to be able to do that.  Add it to the list, or back to the list where it used to be before I forgot about it.  I never run out of goals for lucids.



Thank you, Moonbeam, that's very sweet of you to say. But I feel a bit embarrassed, to talk like I have 'skills' in my lucids  ::embarrassed:: 





> It's so hard to remember sometimes.  Sometimes a lot comes back after I start to type it out.



Yep, have had that more often. But I do need some small detail to start with. Sometimes a random experience happening, or a dream you read, can cause such a 'flash back'.





> LOl! The first thing I saw when I came in here was Moonbeams comment about sperm flying around.
> 
> Looks like your still getting a lot of Lucids, good job!



Hahaha, what a post to read on entering my DJ, LOL. I bet you were looking back 1 page to see "the origin of the sperm"  :wink2: 

Thanks for all your comments!
My dream recall has shown to come in waves, so maybe this is just 'silence before the storm' of another nice lucid.

----------


## Sara

Due to personal reasons, I've decided not to be online here for the next couple of days.

Sweet dreams to all!

----------


## Burned up

> Due to personal reasons, I've decided not to be online here for the next couple of days.
> 
> Sweet dreams to all!



Hope you're OK.  See you soon.

----------


## raklet

> Due to personal reasons, I've decided not to be online here for the next couple of days.
> 
> Sweet dreams to all!



Best wishes.  We'll miss you (until you come back of course).

----------


## mark

yeah I hope you do come back, wont be the same without you  :smiley: 

oh and I really hope everything is alright in your life but if you need to talk at all just PM me I will always listen  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hope all's well, Sara. See you when ya get back.  :OK Bye now:

----------


## Sara

Hey, thanks guys. Things got sorted out a little, and I couldn't resist to get online, so I am back. I also feel a little uncomfortable because of your worries, cause there are other people around who need those words much more then I do...

For reasons unknown to me, my recall has completely gone. I used to have at least 1 dream in a 24 hour period (I sleep 3 or 4 times a day) but now totally nothing. The only thing worth telling about, was some very intense SP experience last night.

I laid on my back, being very tired. The best *recipe for SP*.
Didn't take long, maybe 5 minutes max, before I started to feel I was falling asleep. I thought of a new way of staying alert while falling asleep (as I was too lazy for Clairites alphabet method  :Oops: ) which is: *guess the HI*.
There's allways some sort of flickering light that starts taking shape. And just like watching the clouds and imagine to see shapes, I did this with my HI's. Very funny.

First small things (a cup, a watch, a bear) and finally a kind of sketchbook that opened and closed and had images on it's pages (a blueish photo-frame, a red heart). Still vague images, very volatile matter. I felt my eyes were moving rapidly and then my body 'faded away' and the very loud *SP noise* started. I was pleasantly surprised that this was not just very loud white noise or the sound of a jet engine, but actually rithmic sounds, really like a *dance beat*. Even though this was very loud, it was lot more pleasant to listen to.

And wow, did that produce some interesting HI!
All very *violent* scenes though, of *anger* and *fights*. Changing scenes very rapidly, as if my brain was scanning through all it's contents and was unable to pick a scene for starting the dream with.
*
Two big, bald men*, in black shirts with muscled arms, were *fighting*. I thought _'hey, be nice'_ and they *started kissing* each other, but then one continued his anger and started to *bite* (eat?) the other. I said: _"noo, don't do that, see how he's trying to be friends"_. My whole body was *vibrating* and I my *hands squeezed* myself. Then I woke up... I realised it wasn't my body that was trembling, so when I felt my hands, they were already 'dream hands' and if I were more conscious of that, I probably could have gotten up and into the dream.

I was in doubt, weighing my chances of another SP, but decided this was enough for today, turned to my side and fell asleep peacefully. I did have a dream, but too vague to remember, except something about kittens and my sister telling they represented kind of a morale to me.

To compensate the lack of dreams, here's a picture of me skating with my horse for the very first time. He is very young (not even 3 y/o). Final goal is to be behind him and have myself pulled through the forest in a fast canter, but you have to walk before you can run  :wink2:

----------


## Caradon

Yay Sara is back! ::banana:: 

Glad to hear things got worked out. at least some what. Often when I'm feeling down. getting on DV helps me forget about it. And helps put me in a better mood.

That HI experience sounded pretty amazing. I need to start focusing on getting into that stage again. I've been having a hard time clearing my mind enough for that lately.

well, good to see you came back. Cool picture with you on those skates! Can't wait to hear how getting pulled through the forest goes. Good Luck. And be careful. Don't break your neck!

----------


## Burned up

Welcome back Sara.  Dreams of passion and violence.  Can't be bad after recall lapses!

So this is your horse?  Nearly as tall as you  :smiley:

----------


## raklet

Hey, welcome back!  That skate idea looks like fun.  Be careful!

----------


## Sara

:boogie:  more recall. I just love to remember my dreams. Without them, it's like my sleep-time was just wasted :S

*My best friend is lesbian???*

I'm in my grandma's house, which is actually the house of my best friend. I slept there and am packing my stuff to leave. When I enter the hall, I see her and someone I know from my own horse-forum hugging. The other girl is trying to kiss my friend. I'm ashamed that I caught them and so is my friend. I say something about forgetting my mattress and go back upstairs. When I try to walk up the stairs, my sleeping bag unrolls and gets stuck over my head so I can hardly see anything. I struggle to get myself free. I hear my friend and this girl make ehhh, dirty noises. I want to say 'hey, if you're making out, at least let me join' but I don't dare to, so I walk up the stairs.

Dream ending.

Last flashes (HI I guess) are some black&white children drawings. Well, pretty advance stuff for kids actually, with lots of small objects.

What's with all that gay/lesbian acts in my dreams :S

This dream was SO close to lucidity! Contained a lot of dreamsigns, plus the 'being caught under a blanket' feeling from two of my lucids.

And my grandma's house (especially the stairs) must have been very important in my childhood. Sorry, have to go grocery shopping for dinner now and spend some social time with my BF. Will be back in the night after my next nap  :smiley:

----------


## mark

:woohoo: 

Sara is back!!!

Glad to see that your back like, hope everything is ok. I dont think you should be concerned about the comments people left, you are now a member of our community and we care....plus there is no escape now ah ha ha ha  ::evil::   :tongue2: 


That HI is incredible! I have never had anything like that! I wonder if the anger and violence is related to whatever is going on.

cool picture! I love the idea of your skating! it should be great to be pulled by your horse ha ha its cool

ha ha that dream was mint! I laughed so much at you getting stuck in the sleeping bag....and your comment about joining in thats great  :wink2:  lol

----------


## bro

It sounds like you were so very close to a WILD..I don't blame you for stopping for the day. I find it amazing how after a few minutes you were able to generate such involving HI and still _be aware_. I've gotten to that stage and  been so close to sleep I just give in. You said you felt your "dream hands", that's very promising..you'll make a good WILD'er.

I feel similarly when I recall no dreams..kind of makes me a bit crabby as I feel potential was wasted.

That's a rather unique dream to recall...our minds generate strange things about people and some can be quite funny. I also laughed with the sleeping bag trap..sounds pretty funny with the backdrop of your friends making out.

I'd keep trying as you get time to further these WILD attempts..it sounded like you really have a grip on them. :smiley:

----------


## raklet

> What's with all that gay/lesbian acts in my dreams :S







> From http://dreammoods.com/cgibin/searchc...&header=symbol
> 
> Homosexual
> To dream that you are homosexual (but you are not in your waking life), represents a union with aspects of yourself. It is symbolic of self-love, self-acceptance, and compassion.� If, in your dream, you are not comfortable with homosexuality, then it suggests some fears/anxieties about your masculinity (if you are male) and femininity (if you are female).�You may be experiencing some insecurity in your relations with the opposite sex.�
> 
> If you are homosexual in your waking life, then the dream is simply a reflection of your own self.



Is there anything in that explanation?

----------


## Sara

> Sara is back!!!



Yeah, and how!  ::D: 
Just had another, rather succesfull WILD attempt  :smiley: 





> Glad to see that your back like, hope everything is ok. I dont think you should be concerned about the comments people left, you are now a member of our community and we care....plus there is no escape now ah ha ha ha



Ooeehhh, you'll hunt me down, even to my dreams, hahaha.
Thanks for caring, Mark





> That HI is incredible! I have never had anything like that! I wonder if the anger and violence is related to whatever is going on.



No, nothing anger/violence related. But you'll never know how your subconscious translates current events into dream scenes...





> ha ha that dream was mint! I laughed so much at you getting stuck in the sleeping bag....and your comment about joining in thats great  lol



Hmm, yeah, right. A man's fantasy, isn't it?





> It sounds like you were so very close to a WILD..I don't blame you for stopping for the day. I find it amazing how after a few minutes you were able to generate such involving HI and still _be aware_. I've gotten to that stage and  been so close to sleep I just give in. You said you felt your "dream hands", that's very promising..you'll make a good WILD'er.



Ohh, please tell me how to give in and fall asleep... The physical(?) experience is so wild, it's very hard to get into a dream this way. Very ironic name... WILDing  :wink2: 
For you, it might help to concentrate more on what you see, while confirming yourself that what you see is just a dream. Play around a bit with your HI.





> I'd keep trying as you get time to further these WILD attempts..it sounded like you really have a grip on them.



Thanks for the encouraging words!
I just had my midnight nap and succeeded at taking it a small step further! Will make a new post about this one.

----------


## Sara

*Scary WILD again*

I'm rather tired. Due to yesterday's SP experience, I only got a 2,5 hour sleep straight (and 30 mins snoozing, but that doesn't really count up to a total of 3 hours) so I'm a bit sleep deprived. Perfect condition for a WILD  :tongue2:  _(yeah, even sleep deprivation get's a positive side, since I've become interested in lucid dreaming)_

I read the chapter in EWLD about WILD again, focussing on the technique of getting into a dream from HI. Too bad it says nothing about violent/scary feelings when entering a dream  :Sad: 

Lay on my side, fell into SP within 2 minutes. Didn't do any counting, ABC, or HI watching, just allowed things to happen. This time it was much easier to go from HI to a real dream and I found myself lying paralised on my back on a mattress on the floor, in an undefined space. There was an eerie atmosphere. I couldn't see clear and there were lots of changing, scary presences (more like thoughts than real creatures). As I laid there, I wanted to get up, but I felt so tired that it was hard to find the strength to move. I started with my arms, turning myself from my back to my side.

Next to me, on the floor, sat Pickles (bro's cute doggy) and I wanted to stroke her. I had to get up to reach her, so that gave me a little more incentive and I got up into a crawling position. In the meanwhile, the scary presences continued to grow in strength too  :Sad:  I tried to convince my mind that the big one approaching me was very friendly and cuddly, but this image didn't hold long enough and then he scared me. In a final attempt to conquer the fear, I called for Clairity* to help me, but my voice was to weak and I woke up. 

When I woke up, I didn't feel scared at all. Only a little depressed about the fact that WILDing is so hard when it gets scary and dark. At least I got my dream body to move a little, without loosing the dream  :smiley:  The total experience was only 1 or 2 minutes. Can't stand the fear much longer than that...

_* Clairity describes this 'mantra'(?) about pure white light, which helps her to WILD without scary things happening. Am going to try that on my next attempt..._

----------


## bro

Success indeed. You got past the hardest step with ease..that's great.

I've experienced those shadowy figures/thoughts as well while WILD'ing and they're no fun...It's good that you tried to exert some willpower by getting up. 

It sounds like you've got a good approach with that mantra, something i've never tried...by ridding yourself of fear somehow, it should be easier to bring the dream where you want it and to enjoy. (Easy to say I know...I can't stand theworry and even panic that comes in my experiences of some SP and light lucid dreams and I'm working on ridding myself of that feeling).

Or you can just hold Pickle close...she's awfully cuddly and will protect you. (she does me  ::D: ).

EDIT:

Reading this just reminded me of an uncomfortable SP experience during my nap. Thanks.

----------


## Sara

10 minutes of full blown lucid WILDs without negative SP sensations.

1st: I'm in an *indoor swimming pool* where they have a wild water 'stream' that goes around. With a lot of waves in the corners too. I let myself be carried around in the water. I'm convinced it's a dream, so I don't have to worry to pinch my nose when I go under water. It felt great going up and down with the artificial waves. There are not many people in the pool, but the ones that are, are fully dressed, in rather formal clothes.
I come past my ex-boyfriend (one that I had big problems with when breaking up and he crossed my mind just today). I know it is my dream and I can have him disappear at will. It's good to see him fading away in the water, LOL. Then a big wave came and I was a bit afraid of getting water in my nose, so I woke up.

2nd: owww, damn, forgot already :'( *thinks for a minute, starts writing about how stupid it is to forget.... Ahh, remember  :tongue2:  *

*Dreamspinning!!!*
So, I got back into a dream, had to remind myself very strongly 'this is a dream, dream, dream' not to lose lucidity. I was in my bed, got out, but didn't see anything. I was floating a bit around in this dark room, not knowing where to go and felt lucidity fading away when I almost crashed into the wall. I remembered the dream-spinning that is mentioned a lot (not very consciously though, more like I just started spinning for no reason and then remembered about it). Wow, I didn't expect it to feel like this! I felt my body accelerate the spinning action, going round really fast. The environment went all black, but with little red dots  ::?: 

I ended up somewhere in a building, opened a door. There was a short stairs down to a cellar, about 8 strides. The floor and stairs had light brown tiles. I could not walk normally (I float), so I kind of fell down the stairs. I was afraid to hit the floor, so that woke me up  :Sad: 

This is where it gets really weird. I remembered breathing very fast (already when I was still in the previous dream) and my boyfriend had woken up because of my breathing. He sat up and I started talking to him, saying I was all OK. But then I woke up again, so that first one was just an FA. My breath was normal, though my heartrate a bit fast.

WOW, so this is how a good, relaxed WILD is supposed to be, haha. I LOVE the dream spinning, never would have guessed it could feel that amazing.  :boogie:  Would definitely recommend to try this.

Off to sleep again  :smiley:  (sorry to bother you all with 3 new dream entries in 1 day  :tongue2: )

----------


## The Cusp

How did those skates work out for you?  I keep picturing you hitting a rock and falling face first, even though the suspension on them looks pretty solid.





> What's with all that gay/lesbian acts in my dreams :S



Beats me, but you've definitely got my attention!





> There was an eerie atmosphere. I couldn't see clear and there were lots of changing, scary presences (more like thoughts than real creatures).



Ever hear of thought form?  Nothing I care to explain at the moment, but it may interest you should you decide to look it up.  

Great batch of lucids!  I'm glad you're enjoying spinning.  I could never get it to work well for me.  Makes me wake up half of the time.

----------


## raklet

Three more dream postings a  bother?  No way.  I enjoyed reading those lucids.  The pool and spinning - I've got to try those.

Sorry about the travel comment - no offense meant. :sorry:  If you traveled four months out of the year, then I  ::bowdown:: 


How were the cornflake cookies?  Did you try them yet?

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow, Sara I don't come in here for a day or so--and you leave, then come back, lose and reagain your recall, and have several lucids!  Your life is very exciting and fast-moving!

That swimming pool lucid was cool.  Maybe you won't dream about that ex anymore now that you sent him floating away.

It is very annoying how you can forget a lucid as easily as a regular dream.  I've lost some.

Good job on the WILD's!  I don't know why everybody is better than WILD than me, I swear I try almost every night, and it very, very rarely works.

If you teach that horse to pull you thru the woods on all terrain skates, I'm flying to Holland to see that!

----------


## Sara

> How did those skates work out for you?  I keep picturing you hitting a rock and falling face first, even though the suspension on them looks pretty solid.



They are great! Very stable, can just stand on 1 foot w/o falling, very comfortable too, but not very flexible(?) in turning, so impossible to do some slalom or pirouettes. Don't worry about me falling, there are no rocks in the forest here in Holland, hahaha. And I keep holding on to my horsey.





> Beats me, but you've definitely got my attention!



Hehe  :Cheeky: 





> Ever hear of thought form?  Nothing I care to explain at the moment, but it may interest you should you decide to look it up.



Nope, never heard of it. Am going to look that up!





> Great batch of lucids!  I'm glad you're enjoying spinning.  I could never get it to work well for me.  Makes me wake up half of the time.



Oww, too bad it wakes you up. I would have expected that too, cause I read your current dream scene fades away. So I'm very glad it didn't and caused even more clarity in the next scene.





> Sorry about the travel comment - no offense meant. :sorry:  If you traveled four months out of the year, then I



It's OK, I forgive you  :smiley:  I just didn't wish to be pictured like a narrow-minded person who never leaves her small and flat country LOL.
(for your interest, a small overview of countries visited: 2 weeks Portugal during Christmas/new year, 2 weeks teaching horse riding in Sweden, 2 weeks in South-Eastern Europe travelling by train (Italy, Slovenia, Hungary, Croatia, Serbia), 2 months to France with my horse, working and getting lessons, some days visiting horse fairs in Germany and Belgium) And all that without spectacular sunrises, hahaha.





> How were the cornflake cookies?  Did you try them yet?



Sorry, not yet  :Sad:  No time for cooking... They are on my list though  ::D: 





> Wow, Sara I don't come in here for a day or so--and you leave, then come back, lose and reagain your recall, and have several lucids!  Your life is very exciting and fast-moving!



Haha, looks like it indeed. I guess my dream-life is more exciting than real life at the moment  :wink2: 





> That swimming pool lucid was cool.  Maybe you won't dream about that ex anymore now that you sent him floating away.



I hope so! Don't like to see him at all. Or maybe I should have a good conversation with him once, when I feel strong enough in my dream. I'm probably going to see him a lot the coming months, because he works at university in a place where I need to do my thesis. Am a bit afraid of starting 





> Good job on the WILD's!  I don't know why everybody is better than WILD than me, I swear I try almost every night, and it very, very rarely works.



Ohhh, that must be so frustrating for you!
Do you get to sleep paralysis easily?





> If you teach that horse to pull you thru the woods on all terrain skates, I'm flying to Holland to see that!



Haha, you are more than welcome to visit  :smiley:  I'll let you try horse-skating too, if you dare  ::D:

----------


## Sara

A little fragment from last core-sleep-dream:

*Toilets AGAIN*
I'm sitting on a toilet, but my father (or was it my boyfriend? in any way, a friendly male character) wants to 'do a number 2' on the opposite side of the room and I feel uncomfortable about this. My mum asks him to leave and they both leave the room. Pfew, finally able to relieve myself in a dream. I see progress  :tongue2: 

I'd better start doing RC's when going to the bathroom.


Ohh, and Bro, thanks for letting me cuddle Pickle. I hope she'll show up in my next lucid when things become fearful, so she can protect me.

----------


## mark

::shock::  they are some really great enteries there sara!

I dunno what to say lol there is so much, its cool you got to see bros dog and the waves in the pool sounds like it would be fun. 

Dream spinning is something I have only done once way back at the start its a strange experience.

Congrats on having a nice WILD without any dodgy SP

OK I have to ask....or beg lol please tell us your technique for inducing all these LDS

----------


## raklet

> OK I have to ask....or beg lol please tell us your technique for inducing all these LDS



Yes, please.  ::bowdown::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Ohhh, that must be so frustrating for you!
> Do you get to sleep paralysis easily?



No, I just fall asleep!  So it's not really frustrating at the time, just annoying later, but it's OK because I wasn't doing anything but sleep anyway :smiley: .  I don't lose any sleep over it.  As long as I have DILD's it's OK, but I just wish I could WILD better because it's cool, and more reliable it seems.





> Haha, you are more than welcome to visit  I'll let you try horse-skating too, if you dare



Oh, I'll dare!  I think....after I watch you do it... ::D:   I think you may be onto something--the next extreme sport craze? ::lol:: 





> OK I have to ask....or beg lol please tell us your technique for inducing all these LDS



No, I think we should DEMAND to know this technique!  :Pissed:

----------


## bro

Oh my lord..I'm with Mark, Raklet and Moonbeam. Teach us!

Well done. *Jots down that it's imperative to begin taking short daily naps*. I'm glad you were able to recall both of these...good inspiration for the rest of us to see what's possible.

Clearly you're on a roll...2 succesful in a night like that, ah!! Lucid in a pool and lucid in a strange dark room and a set of steps...you're really delving into your own mind. Soon enough you'll be able to steadily do it at will judging from where you are.

Well done!

More toilet dreams..I had one last night as well..it's like a virus going around. Usually mine don't end in privacy though, perhaps this means something different.

----------


## Sara

> OK I have to ask....or beg lol please tell us your technique for inducing all these LDS







> Yes, please.







> No, I think we should DEMAND to know this technique!







> Oh my lord..I'm with Mark, Raklet and Moonbeam. Teach us!



NOOO, I'm not going to tell you!  ::madtongue:: 

I'll keep my special magic tricks all for myself, whahaha  ::takethatfoo:: 


Well, I wished there was something like a magic trick, but there isn't. The only thing might be that I used to have a natural tendency to get SP very fast, due to stress and sleep dep since about 1 year.

I've written earlier what I do to induce my lucids:

* read on DV about 2-3 hours a day, or read in EWLD when I have no internet access. All your DJ's and comments in mine really help a lot! There's very often something involved in my dreams that I just read about in someone's DJ  :smiley:  So thank you all!!!
* sleep 3 or 4 times a day (on an extremely flexible Everyman schedule)
* wait with going to bed till I get tired (being in bed but not tired is quite useless in my opinion, but if you have to get that 8 hours of sleep and have a certain time to get up in the morning, there is not really a choice) (oh, well, can think of 1 reason to be in bed but not tired, hehe)
* select 4 targets to practise my reality checks on.
* question the world around me during the day
* for extra succes: watch an LD related movie (waking life is my favorite, but only short parts of it cause the images make me a little dizzy)

Well, that's about it I guess. Sorry that it's not something really special. I guess the active involvement on this forum plus polyphasic sleeping is what attributes the most, since I go directly into REM when I take naps and also in the first 20-30 minutes of my core-sleep.






> Clearly you're on a roll...2 succesful in a night like that, ah!! Lucid in a pool and lucid in a strange dark room and a set of steps...you're really delving into your own mind. Soon enough you'll be able to steadily do it at will judging from where you are.
> 
> Well done!



Thanks bro! It would be so cool to have a lucid every night and then work on some cool things, like dream learning etc...





> More toilet dreams..I had one last night as well..it's like a virus going around. Usually mine don't end in privacy though, perhaps this means something different.



I'm quite sure they have a profound meaning. I'm still a bit wondering though why I got my privacy this time... (scans through latest events, ah, maybe I know...)





> No, I just fall asleep!  So it's not really frustrating at the time, just annoying later, but it's OK because I wasn't doing anything but sleep anyway.  I don't lose any sleep over it.  As long as I have DILD's it's OK, but I just wish I could WILD better because it's cool, and more reliable it seems.



Ah, I see, but then it's still a bit frustrating when you wake up and see another attempt failed  :Sad:  I'm glad you have those great DILDs. I enjoy my DILDs much more than WILDs, cause they are more vivid and have a good story. WILD is often a struggle and until yesterday, only associated with loud noise and strong vibrations and all that.

But if you never experience SP, I guess it would be hard to WILD. 
What techniques do you use to stay mentally awake when you try to WILD?

----------


## Moonbeam

> But if you never experience SP, I guess it would be hard to WILD. 
> What techniques do you use to stay mentally awake when you try to WILD?



Well, I've tried FILD (successful 1.5 times), but usually I just say "1, I'm dreaming, 2 I'm dreaming, etc.)  I've tried like caradon's number visualization technique, but nothing really helps.  I catch myself falling asleep sometimes and I think that I should be able to do it then because I know I'm close--but usually that's the last thing I remember.

I guess I should read up on some other techniques to stay awake.

----------


## bro

> NOOO, I'm not going to tell you! 
> I'll keep my special magic tricks all for myself, whahaha



Damn :tongue2: 






> * read on DV about 2-3 hours a day,



Mhm...I'd say I do that on the whole if not much more.





> * sleep 3 or 4 times a day (on an extremely flexible Everyman schedule)



 Ah, this is probably the core thing...I wish I was able to work that into my schedule..I fear I cannot..I'm going to look around for ways to integrate some semblance of this sleep schedule into my day, even if not perfect.





> * wait with going to bed till I get tired



Hmm, this sound good as well..when your body tells you to go back to sleep..I wonder though if that won't just throw you into a deeper sleep, waiting till your tired.





> * select 4 targets to practise my reality checks on.



 Ah yes, this is something i've been meaning to do...a very good excercise from the looks of it.





> * question the world around me during the day



 I'd say I'm doing this constantly...I force myself in the most obscure of locations throughout the day to just take a look around and think..think think. "Could this possibly be a dream?"..that awareness is certainly key.





> I go directly into REM when I take naps and also in the first 20-30 minutes of my core-sleep.



I think this is what makes the EveryMan schedule so successful though I could be wrong..the fact that your body is constantly in debt of REM from such short sleep periods that perhaps it's constantly rebounding...just and idea.

Thanks for all of these thoughts..I'm going to try and integrate some into my schedule if at all possible.

----------


## Sara

> Mhm...I'd say I do that on the whole if not much more.



Hehe, might be much more for me too... 3 hours is a bit underestimated, seeing the times of my posts. I'm often online during the night for 2-3 hours, plus many more times during the day, haha. It's just that I read much more than I post  :smiley: 





> I think this is what makes the EveryMan schedule so successful though I could be wrong..the fact that your body is constantly in debt of REM from such short sleep periods that perhaps it's constantly rebounding...just and idea.



I guess you're right on that! That's what it feels like, continuous REM rebound. 





> I'd say I'm doing this constantly...I force myself in the most obscure of locations throughout the day to just take a look around and think..think think. "Could this possibly be a dream?"..that awareness is certainly key.



Haha, *gets image of bro sneeking around in abandoned buildings and eerie streets just to find himself a good spot to RC* 
I would say the REM rebounding is what works the best for WILD, while this awareness increasing exercises are good for DILD.





> Thanks for all of these thoughts..I'm going to try and integrate some into my schedule if at all possible.



My pleasure, bro. Good luck and I'll wish you lots of lucids!

Ohh, I finally got the audio fixed on my download of Heroes, so I'm going to watch that first episode now  :smiley:  Hopefully also good inspiration for a lucid  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations on the good WILD. That sounded like fun. Yeah, spinning can be fun. I was experimenting with it for a while. I kind of enjoyed doing it. but it didn't really do anything for my dreams. And the last time I did it,  I woke up in mid spin. Going to try rubbing hands next. Or better yet don't think about waking up at all. that's what always gets me.

----------


## Sara

Short fragment from last nights core:

I'm in a train with my sister . We stand near the entrance, in the part without chairs. _no idea if this area on a train has a specific name)._
I don't know why, but suddenly I take in a small piece of an xtc pill. Then the conductrice comes in and I tell my sister about what I just did. She looks at me as if I'm crazy and doesn't want to talk to me anymore.

I never told, but one of the first lucids I had was just after taking a very small amount of mdma (like 10mg, instead of the regular 80-120mg). This was some time after I had my first lucid, in which I compared the clarity and state of mind with my first (and only) use of it.
Weird, but this stuff is easier to buy in Holland than it is to buy pure vitamin B6 (and cheaper too  ::?:  Sometimes it crosses my mind if this really could have influenced a lucid, cause it does release some thought enhancing chemicals in your brain. 

(Sorry for the people who are very much against drugs, I hope you're not mad at me now... )

----------


## bro

That dream sounds like a bit of a guilty concience ::lol:: . I have to admit, I did laugh that the conductor immediately approached you..._she knew_

C'mon..no big deal.

I haven't tried hardly anything myself to be honest but I think that's fine. In fact, it's not a good attitude to immediately go against any "drug". My opinion is that a small amount of experimentation is fine..it's an experience. (I have no basis to say that...just my humble 2 cents)..

It's funny how B6 is less available than that other heavy stuff.

-I wish I had a safe place and other interested folks I could play around with some of that with...but I don't. Just be careful :tongue2:

----------


## mark

he he I dont even know what mdma is lol....thats how little I know about that stuff.

couldnt be mad at you for something as small as that sara  ::hug:: 

I think bro has a good point about the conscious maybe you have been worried about what to think about using it or what your family would think

----------


## Sara

Short WILD-like-dream:
Weirdest nap ever! Totally time-confused.

I fell asleep for my midnight nap. Didn't plan to WILD, just wanted a good nap cause I was pretty tired (missed my noon nap today). I'm not sure what happened, but it felt as if I was awake and had been laying down trying to fall asleep for over 10 minutes. I could as well have been dreaming of lying there, but anyway: I felt the transition of SP, some noise and vibrations but not very loud. I sank into my bed and really felt my blankets on my body. Then I shifted, from lying on my side to lying on my back. 

I knew it was my dream body that was lying on it's back, so I knew I was dreaming. I remembered the dream spinning and it worked right from the start. I was spinning around very fast, heard the wind in my ears. I ended up flying through the clouds (spinning stopped) but I didn't have a body anymore. I had very little control of where I was going. Vision was not really clear and the view was continuously changing.

First I was going up through the sky, towards the sun. I was afraid of getting too close to the sun, so it disappeared, leaving only the stars. Then I was afraid of getting too far away from the earth and the sun came back, but I started falling down. All the time it felt as if someone was poking me with his fingers all over my body. It got really annoying and a bit scary in the end. The only way I could think of to get rid of it, was to wake up  :Sad: 


*Woke up, looked at my watch, only 5 minutes left of my nap.* Well, let's lay down and review the dream till it's time to get up... I fell asleep again, had a short dream fragment with a little bit of lucidity (to the point where you think 'hmm, this is weird, something is not right... but didn't get it). I was in the zoo with my sister (again!). She pushed a button next to an aquarium. It produced a childish song that had nothing to do with the scene. (kind of like 'the wheel of the bus' happy child song)
In the aquarium were droste-effect anemones: anemones with short tentacles, that were small anemones, which also had tentacles, that were anemone, etc etc.

*A few minutes later, I woke up* when my phone rang. I checked the time. HUH *still 13 minutes of my nap left.* How is that possible  ::shock:: ??? Did I have an FA the first time I checked my watch? Was it possible to have a working digital clock in a dream? I'm not sure of anything anymore. Better blame the sleep dep for it  ::?: 

I lay down for the final 8 minutes, alarm went off after what felt like only 10 seconds  ::roll:: 

Well, at least I got some funny lucid experience again. Feel totally rested now, time to watch 'abre los ojos'. The Spanish original of 'vanilla sky' (with English subs, I don't speak Spanish  :Sad: )

----------


## Sara

> I haven't tried hardly anything myself to be honest but I think that's fine. In fact, it's not a good attitude to immediately go against any "drug". My opinion is that a small amount of experimentation is fine..it's an experience. (I have no basis to say that...just my humble 2 cents)..



I like your open mind  :smiley: 





> It's funny how B6 is less available than that other heavy stuff.



Yeah, well, what can I say... It's our number 1 export product :O
It's not legal, but we have a special policy that 'tolerates' small scale use, but not the production of it. Oh, Dutch regulations on drugs are so weird  ::D: 





> -I wish I had a safe place and other interested folks I could play around with some of that with...but I don't. Just be careful



Ohh, you'll probably meet some mind-like folks when you go to college  :smiley: 






> he he I dont even know what mdma is lol....thats how little I know about that stuff.



Mdma = xtc (it's the scientific name)





> couldnt be mad at you for something as small as that sara



ahh, sweet  :smiley: 





> I think bro has a good point about the conscious maybe you have been worried about what to think about using it or what your family would think



Yeah, good point indeed, bro!
Haven't told anybody except for you guys...

Appearantly, I don't need any chemicals to get lucid these days, so I'd better stick to my regular addictions of chocolate and DreamViews

----------


## raklet

> (Sorry for the people who are very much against drugs, I hope you're not mad at me now... )



No never.  Relax!  I don't drink, smoke, or take drugs (never even had a drop of any of them), but I'm not about to judge someone else because they are different than me.  Probably comes from the fact that I've felt bad on many occasions when people are not understanding or tolerant of my lifestyle, and have decided I don't want to do that to anyone else.  I'd rather hug and love  ::hug::  than preach and condemn.  :Pissed:

----------


## Sara

*some quick notes, will be change later on, as I'm typing on my MDA*

Movie last night didn't work, subs were lagging 20 secs  :Sad: 

Dreams 17 dec 4:00-8:30

Pretty boring to read I guess... :p
The only interesting action dream was early in my sleep, so I forgot the plot and exciting details  :Sad: 


swamp
swimming with thick plaster cast on both arms
dropped something on the bottom
keep people waiting while I want to retrieve this

video-horses
dream started in the pasture, playing with our horses.
little black horse escapes
I let go of my horse to, to help catch the little one
View changes to sort of video-game, horses are now tiny images on which you can click
right click doesn't work if they are too far away

have to breed with the horses, but they are too small and have bad genes. I get offered to start again (like it's a kind of school project or competition) but I don't want to admit that I failed by making the wrong choice of horses and want to continue with these imperfect ones

(i)damn, now that I write this down, that last part is just SO typically me...  :Sad:  (i/)

Casino?
I'm in a car with my family, they are being dropped off at a hotel/casino. A friend of mine drives the car. I know she drives on to a certain city that is near my place, so I ask if I can pick something up from the hotel and she'll wait for me. 
I follow my family, who have now changed into the family of my BF. We have our pasports checked at the entrance of the casino, but if you have a special kind of necklace, you don't need a passport. 

It is a beautiful building, with a very chique atmosphere. Soft lighting, christmas trees, red carpets.

My grandma also comes in, but instead of the door, she enters thruogh a very narrow opening. I thing 'damn, she got so slim because of her Alzheimer'  ::?:  

Inside, I want to quickly grab my stuff and leave, since my friend is still waiting in the car. They don't let me, keeping me busy with nonsense chatter and tasteless food  :Sad:  I escape to the bathroom. Yeah, no-one else in there  ::D:  I start to pee and it continuous for a minute, without feeling any relief (DUH! I was dream peeing  :tongue2: )
In the meanwhile, over 20 minutes have passed and I think 'well, I'm glad my friend could have had her nap now'

Hmmm, didn't write down anything during the night. You can see the recall decreasing with dreams earlier in the night.

I snoozed for like an hour this morning. Very bad, made me only more tired  :Sad:

----------


## Jdeadevil

My dreams do that too. They turn into like Video Game view.

----------


## Sara

> My dreams do that too. They turn into like Video Game view.



Never had this happening before, but I liked the creative way my mind worked with that one  :smiley:  

*Short nap-fragment:*

I was talking to a very nice guy, while sitting sideways on his lap.
He said 'you know, there is such a small difference between a dream and reality' and then he put his hand under my shirt and started softly touching my breasts.
_
Damn, I liked it, but I woke up immediately 
Would have been such a great chance to either get lucid or have a great 'mark-influence' dream_

----------


## bro

Hmm...I've had the theme of keeping people waiting before..I usually think it has to do with perhaps others judging you..or self-conciousness in some way..not sure. Swimming in 2 arms casts, that must have been _hard!_ indeed..I can't imagine. I've had a rather frightening experience of being immobile in the water, in a dream, going under...so that came to mind when you mentioned the casts.


I would have liked to have seen that dream-casino..did sound rather nice. You had me open-mouthed with that alzheimer's remark! Ah! terrible  ::lol:: ..Being kept in there with tasteless food is no fun...Hope you get to have some tasty dream food soon enough. Ah and yes, dream-peeing [I]never[I] does any good, neither does dream drinking for that matter. Also dream characters morphing into your boyfriend's family..that is very typical. I hardly ever wind up in my final destination with the people I began the journey with, hehe.

Ah, "Mark-Influence"! You've got it too now! That guy was right..as for that next bit...haha, I couldn't help but laugh at his spontaneity...from that statement, to under your skirt...hmm, and then you woke :Sad: . Too bad it ended there :p.

Interesting dreams :p

----------


## raklet

> I couldn't help but laugh at his spontaneity...from that statement, to under your skirt...hmm, and then you woke. Too bad it ended there :p.



@Mark
She said s*h*irt, you said s*k*irt.  Was that a freudian slip?   :Oops:   :wink2:   ::D:

----------


## bro

Hmm...that is quite a mess-up...I did it too.  :Oops:

----------


## Sara

> @Mark
> She said s*h*irt, you said s*k*irt.  Was that a freudian slip?



Whaha, it was bro who said that, not Mark  :wink2: 
But never mind, I hadn't seen it till you made it bold. Made me laugh. You guys are making my dreams even dirtier, LOL

Sorry to keep adding posts today, I just had another long nap. I was feeling so tired today. Naps only worked for 2 hours. Didn't have much obligations today, so I thought I might as well try some WILDing during the day.

*missed WILD - FA*
I almost got there, felt the SP and all, opened my eyes but saw the wall in my room and concluded that I was not asleep anymore. Closed my eyes, laid there for a little while, but I was too awake. Now I opened my eyes again. HUH? I wasn't looking at the wall, I looked at the window. So that first time I looked, was in a DREAM. Dammit, it felt so real... Should pick up my habit of doing hand-RC's again...

I went to sleep again, no more WILDing. Lots of complex dream scenes followed  :smiley: 
*
Ashton Kutcher*
I was talking to someone about how cute Ashton Kutcher is and how I knew him before he played in these famous movies, because he was on MTV. Went searching on imdb for the movies he played, but his name only returned links to unknown titles.

When I click one of the links, it took me to a site with a puzzle (video-game mode again  ::D: ). You have to fuel a rocket, but when I try, it makes an awful noise. The inventor of the game shows up. He's making fun of me, but than explains that the 'game' has no solution and is just created to annoy people.
He's not a nice person at all  :Sad: 
_
Had a total of 1,5 hours sleep, but with snoozing 1 hour.
Funny detail: my phone says 'snooze on' when it goes to snooze mode. While asleep, I interpreted that as 'continue snoozing' (as in 'go on') and not like on vs off. It was as if my phone gave me permission to keep snoozing_

----------


## bro

> Whaha, it was bro who said that, not Mark 
> But never mind,



 Ah yes..it was wasn't it.  :Oops:  *changes subject* Mark can be quite erotically dirty...but here it was my unfortunate doing. :tongue2: 





> *missed WILD - FA*



Ah! This sounds quite familiar. Indeed..good idea to do an RC at a time like this. In some of my experiences, as I WILD'ed I actually dreamed I was in a different position in bed (like you with the window) and never got lucid  :Sad: ...RC's will certainly save you (and I for that matter) from that happening.




> *Ashton Kutcher*



Hahah!!! Ashton Kutcher..
_
I had a dream once that he was in the coat closet in my house, huddled on the bottom and naked with a girl...t'was funny, the girl looked at me as I stared at her and gave me the" ". I walked away slowly and closed the closet.


_





> The inventor of the game shows up. He's making fun of me but than explains that the 'game' has no solution and is just created to annoy people.
> He's not a nice person at all



What an awful game...a cruel concept, designed just to irritate. I do love how spontaneious dreams can be though..you think of the game, and there the maker is...kind of funny.

That near-WILD was so close to success, I do hope to wind up with some experiences like these and to get lucid...well done, almost there again!

----------


## mark

> _
> Would have been such a great chance to either get lucid or have a great 'mark-influence' dream_







> Ah, "Mark-Influence"! You've got it too now!



 :Oops:  :Oops:  ha ha ha lol its nice to know that me dreams havent made me look like a total pervert  ::roll:: ....just kidding lol 





> @Mark
> She said s*h*irt, you said s*k*irt.  Was that a freudian slip?



 :Pissed:  see sex is mentioned and its automatically me  ::roll::  lol ...just kidding mate I actually found it fairly amusing  :tongue2: 


Cool dreams you had there sara I cant believe you had another lucid...nice one! its interesting that the sun disappeared then reappeared.

I agree the random poking is freaky as owt  ::?: 

Those notes you made sound like they would have been very interesting dreams and that short nap fragment was funny lol he he funny he was very presumptuous lol

thanks for pointing out that it was actually bro with the dirty mind ha ha  :tongue2: 

Shame about the missed WILD ....but to be fair you are a natural WILDER so you will be successful next time im sure  ::D:

----------


## raklet

> see sex is mentioned and its automatically me  lol ...just kidding mate I actually found it fairly amusing



Oops!  I meant @bro!  There's my own slip.   :Oops:

----------


## mark

> Oops!  I meant @bro!  There's my own slip.



lol dont worry about it mate  :smiley:  I actually laughed loads when I read it...brightened me up after getting home from work  ::D:

----------


## Sara

You know those movies on real big screen (imax), where you have the feelingou are almost IN the scene? Well, I just had a lucid like this  :smiley: 

*IMAX - Antarctica*
Tried to wild, but ended up in a normal dream. I was in the swimming pool (again) with my sister. We were waiting to go down one of these huge slides, for which you need a big inflatable tyre? I didn't have one, so I got afraid of going down the slide without one (more so of being caught for doing illegal stuff, than for the sliding itself). Someone threw a small tyre at me and I felt relieved.

I drifted off to the corner of this small pool, a HUGE wave formed itself in the corner. I was afraid it was going to hit me. At this moment I was gaining a little bit of lucidity, thinking 'don't be afraid, it's just water'. The wave went up and up, but never 'collapsed' into splashing over me. This happened 3 times. Third time I looked up, the wave was like 10ft above me, big drops started falling on my face, making a lot of noise and causing an uncomfortable feeling. This is what triggered lucidity and from the view of looking up into the drops, I found myself flying through an icy landscape!

Wow, this was beautiful! I was flying in an Arctic environment. Huge cliffs of ice were beneath me. From the cracks of the ice, a red/gold glowing light emerged. Wow, this was so beautiful! I soared around the icy mountains, hearing/feeling a cold wind in my ears. As I tried to ban the cold, the landscape changed into green hills with forest. I was still flying around. I had no control over the flying and was continuously changing directions, making loops around the tops of the hills, flying close to the ground and then up again. I was speechless and thoughtless due to the sheer beauty of the scenery.

For some seconds, my view changed from really being in the scene, to watching it on screen. I tried to open my eyes (real eyes) and quickly closed them to continue in the dream. Then the scene changed from green hills to an English village. I was still flying around like crazy and tried to gain some control by forcing to stop myself. I don't know why, but this place looked like a little medieval city, with uneven stone roads and red brick houses. I glanced into a shop window and saw heart shaped 'rusk with mice' on a plate (that's what google gave as translation for 'beschuit met muisjes').
Beschuit met muisjes: 


I thought maybe this was Newcastle and I could go looking for Mark, but then I had to stop flying around aimlessly. 
I landed on the street and felt that I could walk instead of hoover. To ground my lucidity, I stamped with my feet on the ground, but this hurt and so woke me up  ::?: 

As I was flying very fast all the time, I guess the total lucid time was not very long, 2 minutes max. But WOW, did I enjoy the sceneries  ::D:

----------


## bro

(_Before I go on, Mark, I hope you weren't offended by me not acknowledging that it was I who made that Skirt/shirt mistake...I now realize that you may have thought I made you out to be a pervert (never thought that)...didn't mean to in the least_)


Ah! more lucid luck! I found that with my few successful WILD's, I see the HI, enter a normal dream and somewhere in there get lucid...sounded kind of similar.

ah, It almost sounded like your SC was waiting for you to get lucid with the reoccuring wave...that's something interesting.

This one sounded enchanting and engrossing from the way you described it. soaring above that ice and the light..ahh, you make me crave for my old LD's. That must have been such a thrill soaring over that ever-changing scenery...I know the feeling of awe something like this can generate...you must have woken thrilled from this dream.

Ah, too bad, you didn't find Mark..I'm sure it would have been nice to have hung out, either with real dreaming mark or just a dc representation. :tongue2: 

Hmm, and stamping feet, never heard of that, but I now know not to do it!
Probably a more subtle engagement will work, feeling a wall, even the street, whatever.. :tongue2:

----------


## Sara

My wishes were heard, LOL
Thanks everybody for making those, ehhhh, remarks in my DJ
And special thanks to Mark, for the inspiration.

Exciting dreamsex AND becoming lucid, what more does a girl want  :tongue2: 

It was a dream in a 25 min nap, I watched Heroes just before falling asleep.
First part of the dream is vague, but non important, so I don't care to have forgotten  :smiley: 

*Secretly making out... (partly lucid)*

I was sitting in a kind of waiting room, with red walls, a wooden floor and designer furniture. I sat at a table, on the opposite side sat a girl who looked like that woman Peter from Heroes is in love with (mind me: I only saw the first 3 episodes). On the other side of the room, next to a window, sat a cute guy on a sofa.

The girl and I were reading girls magazines, while started talking about this guy, soft, so he didn't hear us. I was not that interested in him (yet  :;-):  ) and she talked me into taking a closer look. I had to pretend I was going to change my magazine, since there was a big pile next to the couch he was sitting on. When I got closer, I saw this was really an attractive man. I completely forgot I was going to change my magazine and just walked around the couch, observing him from all sides.

The other girl came over, asking if I could find my new magazine. Suddenly, all three of us were sitting on the couch. Me in the middle. I felt myself getting warm, being in between them. The guy put his hand on my arm and then slowly under my shirt (with an H!!). I felt his warm hand and had to pretend to the girl on the other side that nothing was happening, while I felt my heartbeat rise and my breath getting shallower. She was still talking to me about how nice this man was, while he was secretly making out with me...
The suggestion of a threesome crossed my mind, but when I turned to my right to kiss the man, the girl was disappeared. (pfew!)

My vision was getting worse, but I didn't want to give up on this dream (vague flash of lucidity) so I just closed my eyes and enjoyed the feeling of our bodies touching while we were making out. When I opened them again, I could really see him. He didn't remind me of anyone, but he was just my perfect dream lover  :smiley:  Cute, blue eyes, light brown semi-long hair, kind of ínnocent smile. I stared in his eyes and thought: "Mmmm, gonna wipe that innocent look off your face"  ::D: . I sat on his lap, face to face with a leg on each side of him. Without removing any clothes, we just started to have sex and it felt all very real and exciting. I was still kissing him, but then I felt as if he was choking me! I woke up with my blanket in my mouth  :Sad:  

I got out of bed quickly, but then realised it was still a dream! And I was still in the same room. My dream-man was hiding under a chair and I pulled him out. I was like 'Hey, we were having sex, you remember!' and I started kissing him again. Unfortunately, he was not a very good kisser anymore. Or maybe he didn't want to and I was forcing him to much, haha. Disappointed by the disappearance of arousement, I decided to try some somersaults, but my alarm decided it was time to wake up  :Sad: 

I woke up totally overheated. Not (just) because of this dream, but because my heating had turned on during my sleep and I was still under a blanket with a thick sweater on  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Exciting dreamsex AND becoming lucid, what more does a girl want



 ::lol::  That's about as good as it gets!





> I was still kissing him, but then I felt as if he was choking me! I woke up with my blanket in my mouth



I thought first, how horrible! I should have realized...





> I got out of bed quickly, but then realised it was still a dream! And I was still in the same room. My dream-man was hiding under a chair and I pulled him out.





Good job, lucidity by FA!  Sneaky guy, trying to hide under a chair. ::lol:: 





> I woke up totally overheated. Not (just) because of this dream, but because my heating had turned on during my sleep and I was still under a blanket with a thick sweater on



Sometimes it seems like the right amount of disturbance can be good for dreaming.  Too much and you wake up, but just a little can be helpful.

----------


## bro

> I saw this was really an attractive man. I completely forgot I was going to change my magazine and just walked around the couch, observing him from all sides.



Haha! From the way you said it, sounds like you did a full walk around inspection..that's great...





> had to pretend to the girl on the other side that nothing was happening,



  Tha must have been a real dillema in the dream..trying to keep a cool appearence while that's going on. :tongue2: 





> I was still kissing him, but then I felt as if he was choking me! I woke up with my blanket in my mouth



 Oh my..I've woken covered by my blanket and feeling like i'm suffocating..that's not a fun feeling in the least..especially in a dream such as this.





> I got out of bed quickly, but then realised it was still a dream!



 Incredible...you're getting lucid so very often. It's great you nabbed it on this FA





> my alarm decided it was time to wake up



What luck..but from the sound of i,t your on another lucid roll..Many more deep intense lucid dreams for you.

----------


## Burned up

Wow, Sara.

Love the contrast between the girl on one side who knew nothing of what was going on and the man on the other.  You could have turned either way (or made a threesome) but you wanted just him.  So much he became shy!

Dreams like that make going to bed worth it.  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Hey great dreams! enjoyed both of those last two. That Lucid was awsome! Even though you were out of control, the dream seemed to take you where you wanted anyway. I love those scenic dreams. They can be so intensely beautiful. Those kind of scenes really motivate me to get Lucid.

The sex Lucid was funny! I laughed when you wrote you woke up choking because of the blanket in your mouth. I could just picture that.

----------


## mark

> (_Before I go on, Mark, I hope you weren't offended by me not acknowledging that it was I who made that Skirt/shirt mistake...I now realize that you may have thought I made you out to be a pervert (never thought that)...didn't mean to in the least_)



ha ha nah mat not at all lol I was trying to be sarcastic but I dont think I can pull that of the same way moonbeam can  :tongue2: 

Actually I thought it was very funny lol the whole thing is  a good laugh  :smiley: 





> My wishes were heard, LOL
> Thanks everybody for making those, ehhhh, remarks in my DJ
> And special thanks to Mark, for the inspiration.



ha ha my pleasure  :smiley: 




> *Secretly making out... (partly lucid)*



he he I love it sara! 

I thought it was very funny the magazine excuse lol 

Its mad how real it can feel! 

Nice one on the lucid...you know I think you have been lucid almost every night for a month  ::bowdown::

----------


## raklet

Great dream.  That was hilarious!

----------


## Sara

> That's about as good as it gets!
> 
> I thought first, how horrible! I should have realized...



Well, could have been possible to really wake up like that while dreaming of suffocating!





> Good job, lucidity by FA!  Sneaky guy, trying to hide under a chair.



Thanks Moonbeam, it was my first time I beat the FA  :smiley:  Usually it's the other way around (being lucid and end up having an FA to continue in a normal dream)





> Sometimes it seems like the right amount of disturbance can be good for dreaming.  Too much and you wake up, but just a little can be helpful.



Indeed, might try this again... see what it brings (well, DID this again, see below what happened  :wink2:  )





> Haha! From the way you said it, sounds like you did a full walk around inspection..that's great...



Hehe, yeah, if she tells me it's a cute guy, I want to see with my own eyes. Actually, my vision was a bit blurred at that time, therefore I had to spend some more time watching him before I realised he was that good looking  ::content:: 





> Tha must have been a real dillema in the dream..trying to keep a cool appearence while that's going on.



Hehe, have experienced something similar IRL (being in college, at a lecture, where this boy was secretly stroking my leg, haha, very exciting lecture that was  :Hi baby: )





> Incredible...you're getting lucid so very often. It's great you nabbed it on this FA
> 
> What luck..but from the sound of i,t your on another lucid roll..Many more deep intense lucid dreams for you.



Must be the sleep dep and REM rebound  ::D: 
I'm really enjoying every minute of it. Sex and lucidity, I love my dreams! I hope for something similar for you too!





> Love the contrast between the girl on one side who knew nothing of what was going on and the man on the other.  You could have turned either way (or made a threesome) but you wanted just him.  So much he became shy!
> 
> Dreams like that make going to bed worth it.



Haha, yes, definitely makes it worth going to bed (4 times a day  ::dreaming:: )

Glad you enjoyed. Next time I'll try to make it a threesome, if 'she' still wants to...





> Hey great dreams! enjoyed both of those last two. That Lucid was awsome! Even though you were out of control, the dream seemed to take you where you wanted anyway. I love those scenic dreams. They can be so intensely beautiful. Those kind of scenes really motivate me to get Lucid.



Oh, yeah, the scenic dream... almost forgot about that one due to all the attention to the sex, haha.





> The sex Lucid was funny! I laughed when you wrote you woke up choking because of the blanket in your mouth. I could just picture that.



You think that's funny???  ::furious:: 
Haha, I was so glad when that turned out to be an FA  ::D: 





> ha ha my pleasure 
> 
> he he I love it sara! 
> 
> I thought it was very funny the magazine excuse lol 
> 
> Its mad how real it can feel!



Yes, you should know that  ::D: 
Glad you liked it, hope for some mutual inspiration this time, hehe.





> Nice one on the lucid...you know I think you have been lucid almost every night for a month



Well, coming close to that yes  :smiley: 
The efforts of going polyphasic are really paying off.

----------


## Sara

*Incredible long dream in a 30 min. nap.*
WOW, mornings are great for dreams, I discovered  :smiley: 
I wanted to go running this morning, but while sitting on the couch, I felt an urgent need to take a nap, So I laid down at 8:45. Put a sweater on, heating was still on  ::D: 

*Invisible rape (semi-lucid, bit of control over my mind)*
First I had some very realistic HI of a group of 'tour de france' bikers starting a competition. I was like watching from the middle of the road, while bikers passed me left and right. I felt excited (aroused? )by this...

I'm at my *grandma's house* sitting at the table with granny and a friend. A man knock on the door/window and wants to come in. My grandma quickly disappears to another room, while my friend lets this man in via the back door. He is invisible, but I can feel his presence. I sense my granny is afraid of him and therefore she escaped, but I don't fear him. He goes to the front door, where both the stairs (which I dream of very often) as well as the toilet are. I see my granny locked herself in the toilet. 

This 'man' wants to open it. I tell him 'please, let me help you find what you want, but leave her alone'. I get myself between him and the door. He grabs my arm, pushes me against the door. For moments, my thoughts are quickly changing between "HELP I'm going to get raped" to a more lucid, in control feeling of "Don't worry, you'll be fine" and "if you make yourself scared, you cause yourself a trauma, so be brave and deal with it" _(very interesting way of thinking)_ *Twoshadows* crosses my mind, like she's giving me a paper with advice on it. _(sorry, TS, don't know why, but you have the effect of comforting me at that moment)_. The invisible man still holds me, but I'm not afraid anymore.
*Spoiler* for _explicit content ;)_: 



 Actually, I enjoy his strength and feel a little aroused.  As he presses me against the door, I feel he's going to penetrate me. And I even want that to happen  :Oops:  It starts to feel really good, comparable to really good RL sex, and then I wake up, feeling like I almost had a real orgasm  :Oops: 



*realises it probably gets even more attention when put in a spoiler tag *  ::rolleyes:: 

Reset the alarm to 28 mins later and had this very long dream, with several changes in scenes, or were these just multiple dreams? I don't know...

*Magical coin*

I'm in a small shop, where a man sells an antique little box with a coin in it. I remember this box and *coin*, it's exactly the magic thing I have at home! _(I remember playing with it in the dream before, or just having the memory in the dream)_.
But this version is in much better condition. Nice and shiny and the box, which looks like a tiny sofa, is in perfect state. I tell the man I my coin is dull and the fabric on the box is tron. I guess this one must be very expensive, but still I ask for the price. 5 Euros, he says. Ohhh, that is cheap, I want to have it!. "Oh, then its 6 Euros", he says, but I'm still OK with that (expecting at least 3000 or so).

I take the coin out of the box and start doing my '*magic*' with it. I have it in my hand, copy the image of it on the table, pick up this copy and merge it with the original again.
Look, I also got *magnetic powers* in my hand! I say. And I spin the coin between my fingers without touching it.

Hey, you can actually see the magnetic fields coming from my fingers! In a kind of silvery rays of 'light', there are 1 inch long 'power fields' at my thumb and index fingers._ (inserting some non-metric units here and there  )_
I try to increase the length of my power fields, but that doesn't work.

*Backwards driving granny*

Next thing I know, I drive to a restaurant with my *granny*. I park the *car*, take some stuff out and we go to a restaurant/cafetaria. I order a pizza. I take the box with pizza back to the car, which is now parked at a train station near my house. I notice the glass in the front window at the passenger side is missing  ::shock::  I look inside, but the *radio is still in*, pfew. When I want to open the door, the window is back there again, but the door is not locked.

I put the pizza box in the back of the car. Suddenly my grandma has followed me, she gets in on the drivers side. I tell her 'you shouldn't drive the car' (she has alzheimer and hasn't driven a car for many years) but she says 'just parking it back there, cause this is the 30 min. limited parking zone. She *drives backwards*, almost hitting the bikes that are parked there. I get scared she's going to hit other things, but she won't listen to me. She continues driving backwards, onto the road. I'm just glad there are no cars approaching.

Finally, I manage to get hold of the gear (it's a car with automatic gear) I can't see where neutral is, so I just pull the handle forward slowly. I feel I hit reverse, cause the engine makes a weird noise._ (this is actually weird, cause she should already have been in reverse gear  but it only contributes to all the other weird stuff in this dream_. The *car doesn't want to stop* completely  :Sad:   I pull the hand break on and the car still slides a little backwards, but enough to get out. My grandma says she doesn't want pizza anymore, she wants fries (or do you say chips?)
The pizza has turned into a calzone style pizza

*
Goats and other animals
*
I'm in the garden at my parents house (where I grew up). My sister or a close friend wants to go play with the *goats*. She has already taken hers and is playing with it behind a wall, as I can only hear her, but not see. I remember myself talking to her about 'spikkeltje' (the actual name of her goat when we were young, meaning 'spots') I want to put the halter on my goat (the black one, Roetje), but she is afraid of me  :Sad:  I manage to put the halter on halfway, when my mother opens the gate and my goat takes a run. _it was great dreaming about my little goat again! She has passed away like 5 years ago and I had so much fun with her when we were young, she was like a substitute horse & dog for me (doing tricks, jumping, sitting, walking on the street etc)_

Then I spot a fence with small holes. Our chickens are behind the fence, but also a very small creature. Sort of fluffy *mouse* but with only hind legs, never seen anything like this before. It's appearance is changing while I look at it, turning more into a normal hamster. I ask my mum about it. She tells me 'your sister wanted to have a ...mouse (forgot the name) so we got her one'. Ah, that's sweet, I think  :smiley:  bu then notice this animal has a *tumor* on the side of it's head  :Sad:  I think 'hey, my own ratty has a tumor too' and then the mouse is 'cloned' and there are now 3 or 4 of them _Little animals AGAIN_



*DV dream* 
I'm on dreamviews, to write down the dreams I had so far. I'm looking at my private message area. It looks like a YouTube profile, with many videos instead of text messages (very cool!). It has a blue/black/silvery layout, which is very stylish. I've never seen these videos here and guess they are all new, but in the right upper corner, it only says '1 new message'.
I'm very happy to see *bro* sent me a video of a song, just before he went to sleep. I didn't listen to the song (no sound in my dreams??) but I start writing a reply. I can't get a good word on screen, my *text is full of typos*. My keys are getting struck, typing iiiiiiiiii[[[[[ or so and I can't erase it. Now I see it's cause my keybord is tilted. And when I put that straight, my screen is turned upwards  ::?: 

Finally, my alarm goes off and I spend an hour typing on only 30 minutes of dreaming  :Boggle: 

How is it ever possible to fit all this into a mere 30 minutes of sleeping  :Uhm: 
This makes me feel like I was asleep for several hours...

----------


## raklet

Wow!  Awesome!  I've got to try this sleeping schedule.

----------


## Burned up

Way to go, Sara.  The invisible man that made your Granny scared but you excited.  Interesting.

I sometimes wonder whether dreams can last less than a second and what actually happens is that we wake up with access to a false memory of a dream rather than a memory of something that happend real-time.  On that basis you still have well over 29 minutes of dreaming to fill  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> I sometimes wonder whether dreams can last less than a second and what actually happens is that we wake up with access to a false memory of a dream rather than a memory of something that happend real-time.  On that basis you still have well over 29 minutes of dreaming to fill



Interesting thought, Bu!
My mother always told me that dreams never last longer than a few seconds. And until recently I believed that 'urban myth'...

But maybe it is possible indeed, to have a 'one second backflash' to something dreamed before. Well, doesn't matter if it were so or not, it's still amazing memories  ::D:  On the other hand: maybe you could easily fit my story in a 30 minute movie.

Who knows what is possible for recall if you were able to remember ALL dreams you had in every minute you were dreaming. Maybe we should be glad that we don't, cause it would take me a whole day to write them down  ::D:

----------


## strinky

30 minutes of dreaming produced all of that?  ::shock::  This is almost two nights' worth for me. I thought it was neat how in "Invisible Rape," just enough lucidity crept in to give you a sense of calm. I assume that after this realization it was comparably rather nice.




> *realises it probably gets even more attention when put in a spoiler tag *



Yes, it was the first thing I opened.  :smiley: 

Magically manipulating that coin sounds like it was a fun experience. And for a five-hundredth of the expected price. And aw, you had a goat when you were younger? I'm jealous. I've thought it would be fun to have one ever since Djali from _The Hunchback of Notre-Dame_. I'm glad you got to play with it again.

Also, it seems like there are a lot of us missing lucidity even when we visit DV in our dreams. You'd think that would be the most obvious dreamsign of all. Awesome dreams, though.

----------


## The Cusp

I went straight for the spoiler! 

A pet goat sounds awesome! A mouse with a tumor on it's head, not so awesome...

----------


## bro

Wow...all of this in a relatively quick nap.

Seems like you had such a wide variety of dreams.

(Sorry this got so long..I'm honestly trying to spend less time writing comments because I get so caught up but I can't help it! :-p)

-"Invisible Rape"- Ahh! That sounded quite frightening to begin with. The idea of a man in your house, can't quite see him, but knowing he's there. Reading that gets me fidgetty and nervous. ::shock:: . Even more so when this "invisible man" pinned you and began to ermm---do his stuff. Well, i'm glad to hear it ended on a _happy_ note  :wink2: 

-This "Magical Coin" dream sounded almost mystical..the idea surrounding that item. Also the false memory you mentioned, I've noticed that kind of thing too! It's very strange to think you remember something but In reality it's just your mind generating it...The magnetic feilds, the silvery way you described them sounds intriguing..

-I can relate to "backwords driving granny" ...yikes, that sounds frightening,  being in a car with her while she pulled backwords...pshh, I don't blame you for trying to stop the car with any means necessary (in some of my driving dreams, the handbrake malfunctions...like the car is sliding on ice)..interesting how the pizza changed towards the end..typical of dreams, huh?

I'm glad you were able to be re-united with your goat..that must have felt good. 

-and Yay! A Dv dream..I wonder what songs were sent :tongue2: ..the PM center sounded unique..you said like youtube, hehe. was glad to hear you dreamed of me  :smiley: .

Creepy to sexual to mystical to fearful to sweet and nice....a wide array indeed...I can relate to your suprise in all of this happening in a nap.

Great recall!

----------


## mark

> *Invisible rape (semi-lucid, bit of control over my mind)*



wow at first I thought that was gonna turn out to be very very bad....but then I read the spoiler lol  :tongue2:  looks like you rescued the dream there ha ha  :wink2: 






> *Backwards driving granny*



that is really mad that the window changed so much, form being there on second to gone the next. It must have been very confusing 

lol backward driving granny ha ha sounds so typical  ::lol:: 




> *Goats and other animals*



ha ha I agree pet goats are great lol  :smiley: 

Its funny I had a dream about a rat last night hmmm







> *DV dream*



he he that would be awkward...video messages is not something I would be into lol took me ages to put my accent up here lol

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow, I wish I could try that schedule sometime!  

Good job! And...another coincidence:  I also thought of Two Shadows in my dream last night!  I wanted to fly like her.  

I have to go tell her this.

----------


## Caradon

> You think that's funny??? 
> Haha, I was so glad when that turned out to be an FA



LOl, I was hoping you were not going to take that the wrong way. ::shock::  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> *Twoshadows crosses my mind, like she's giving me a paper with advice on it. (sorry, TS, don't know why, but you have the effect of comforting me at that moment)*



*That's really cool. Glad to have been able to help in some small way...*

*Thanks for dreaming about me.*

*That was a huge set of dreams to have in 30 minutes. I've noticed that myself, how dreams never take as long as they seem.*

*Good job.*

----------


## Sara

> 30 minutes of dreaming produced all of that?  This is almost two nights' worth for me. I thought it was neat how in "Invisible Rape," just enough lucidity crept in to give you a sense of calm. I assume that after this realization it was comparably rather nice.



Took a dive into your journal, you have some pretty good recall girl!






> And aw, you had a goat when you were younger? I'm jealous. I've thought it would be fun to have one ever since Djali from _The Hunchback of Notre-Dame_. I'm glad you got to play with it again.



Oh, I definitely need to search for these pics! Will take some time, because they are all from the hard-copy area, so need to scan them. We even trained our goats to pull a small carriage  :Cheeky: 





> Also, it seems like there are a lot of us missing lucidity even when we visit DV in our dreams. You'd think that would be the most obvious dreamsign of all. Awesome dreams, though.



Yep, probably we aren't reality checking enough on DV!!
It's just another way we spend our life unaware of the fact we might be dreaming... 





> I went straight for the spoiler!



Damn, could have known that...






> Wow...all of this in a relatively quick nap.



LOL, you know how it feels now  :wink2: 





> (Sorry this got so long..I'm honestly trying to spend less time writing comments because I get so caught up but I can't help it! :-p)



Ohhh, don't be sorry for that. You are doing such a great job of commenting in so many DJ's. I wish I were a little more active on that, cause it usually is a perfect way to induce dreams and strengthen recall  :smiley:  *jumps into it right now*





> -"Invisible Rape"- Ahh! That sounded quite frightening to begin with. The idea of a man in your house, can't quite see him, but knowing he's there. Reading that gets me fidgetty and nervous.. Even more so when this "invisible man" pinned you and began to ermm---do his stuff. Well, i'm glad to hear it ended on a _happy_ note



Hmm, it wasn't really that scary actually, maybe I put it a little wrong  :smiley:  It was my granny who was scared of him, not me  :tongue2: 
And, ehm, well, that ending was indeed more than happy (although a little dissatisfying, waking up just too early  :Cheeky:  )





> -This "Magical Coin" dream sounded almost mystical..the idea surrounding that item. Also the false memory you mentioned, I've noticed that kind of thing too! It's very strange to think you remember something but In reality it's just your mind generating it...The magnetic feilds, the silvery way you described them sounds intriguing..



I love the way minds work. Should be reading that chapter in EWLD again, for the explanation of how dreams are generated. Interesting stuff.





> -I can relate to "backwords driving granny" ...yikes, that sounds frightening,  being in a car with her while she pulled backwords...pshh, I don't blame you for trying to stop the car with any means necessary (in some of my driving dreams, the handbrake malfunctions...like the car is sliding on ice)..interesting how the pizza changed towards the end..typical of dreams, huh?



owww, you have malfunctioning hand brakes too?
For me, the brakes used to ALWAYS fail when I was driving a car. Had dreams like that for over 5 years  :Sad:  Only recently, I can find a way to stop the car, but not completely, more like a speed that is just slow enough to get out, or bump into something without getting harmed.





> I'm glad you were able to be re-united with your goat..that must have felt good.



Just hope she wants to be with me next time...





> -and Yay! A Dv dream..I wonder what songs were sent..the PM center sounded unique..you said like youtube, hehe. was glad to hear you dreamed of me .



Thanks bro, would like to dream of that again, so I can actually hear the songs you sent me  :Happy:  The idea of this video-sharing-pm thing was awesome. Much better way to share thoughts than just in words  ::content::

----------


## Sara

> wow at first I thought that was gonna turn out to be very very bad....but then I read the spoiler lol  looks like you rescued the dream there ha ha



Hehe, thanks to you man! I remember this dream of you where you vanquished that evil woman in a, errr, quite controversial way  :wink2: 





> Its funny I had a dream about a rat last night hmmm



Hmm, I'm going to look up what rats/mice/small animals can mean in a dream...
It is already on my lucid task list (ask small animals why they are in my dreams so often). For me, it might just be a RL fascination. I'm intrigued by little creatures and have always owned mice, gerbils, rats etc. They trigger that 'owwwww, CUTE' part of my brain, whereas other people might scream and jump on a chair  ::D:  






> he he that would be awkward...video messages is not something I would be into lol took me ages to put my accent up here lol



Well, it would be quite time consuming indeed!
As far as I remember from the dream, these were not messages recorded by the people who sent them, but more like youtube-links of existing video's that contained a certain emotion.





> Wow, I wish I could try that schedule sometime!  
> 
> Good job! And...another coincidence:  I also thought of Two Shadows in my dream last night!  I wanted to fly like her.



Hehe, coincidences all over the place!
You have a nose for spotting them!
Flying with Twoshadows... great! I'm going to take another look in your DJ!





> *That's really cool. Glad to have been able to help in some small way...*
> 
> *Thanks for dreaming about me.*



You're welcome! The pleasure is all mine  :smiley:  (is that a correct saying in English?)

----------


## Sara

Well, so much for my replies today.

One day massive recall, next day NOTHING at all. Yeah, I remember having loads of dreams, but they all disappeard upon awakening  :Sad: 

Only 2 little HI-like fragments I remember:

1) noon nap: very clear and vivid HI of walking through a forest. I could almost feel the trees and liked the bright sunlight reflecting on all the green. Damn this unstable HI, since it went away as soon as I focussed too much.

2) evening nap: (overslept for 1 hour, just because I wanted to get some recall  :Sad:  )
HI again, I was making a phone call to Germany. I said "I'm from DreamViews, we would like to get a live broadcast of the funeral"   :Uhm: 

More napping-stories will be posted in my sleeping-schedule log...

----------


## bro

Bah..don't fret. It'll return soon enough judging by your previous ability to WILD and get lucid..not to mention fantastic recall..off days we all have.

I'll be looking in your every-woman schedule log.

Ah yes, and the funeral..when will that be airing? Strange:p

----------


## Burned up

> 2) evening nap: (overslept for 1 hour, just because I wanted to get some recall  )
> HI again, I was making a phone call to Germany. I said "I'm from DreamViews, we would like to get a live broadcast of the funeral"



Just out of curiosity,
Did you dream it in German, Dutch or English?

----------


## mark

> 2) evening nap: (overslept for 1 hour, just because I wanted to get some recall  )
> HI again, I was making a phone call to Germany. I said "I'm from DreamViews, we would like to get a live broadcast of the funeral"



hmmm...I wonder who died  :paranoid: 

yeah thats a point BU makes cos I knpw that you dream in multiple languages anyway

----------


## Sara

> Bah..don't fret. It'll return soon enough judging by your previous ability to WILD and get lucid..not to mention fantastic recall..off days we all have.



You are right, no complaints from me.
It's just that 1 perfect, dream-filled nap can make you want more and more of those... And sleeping 4 times a day, makes me impatient when I have all naps without dreams  ::roll:: 
Will try to induce more funny HI/HA on next nap.





> Ah yes, and the funeral..when will that be airing? Strange:p



Hahaha  ::rolllaugh:: 






> hmmm...I wonder who died



NO idea  ::D: 
It was a very random thought.
I tried to see if I could get more of these audio-HI (ehm, is that called HA then?) starting a normal conversation during the 'falling-asleep' and letting your mind run free on it. Like my 'guess the HI'-game. Had another one, but it wasn't funny like the funeral, so I didn't remember it.






> Just out of curiosity,
> Did you dream it in German, Dutch or English?







> yeah thats a point BU makes cos I knpw that you dream in multiple languages anyway



Well, this one was in Dutch, most of them are.
I haven't caught myself dreaming in German yet. I'm crap at German, I do speak it much easier than French, but more like a free flowing way of translating verbs and give a funny German-like accent to Dutch nouns. Don't have too much trouble getting myself understood, but it causes hilarious situations when words exist in both languages, but mean something completely different (example: 'bellen'  means 'making a phone call' in Dutch, but in German, the word means 'barking', like a dog, so imagine the looks when I asked to use the phone...)

Oops, just realise writing this could cause me to dream in german next time  :tongue2:

----------


## Sara

Long sleep (6h), little recall.
Type it out anyway, cause it helps recall next time.

- BBQ at my parents place
Lots of familiar people around
Some of them making not-so-nice remarks about me being a bad student (true, hahaha)
Rain disturbing the party

- Horses
Nothing more, just a lot of horses and interaction with them...

Oh, and by watching Heroes again, I was shocked when I saw that quarterback that raped Claire. He was that cute guy I dreamed of...  ::shock::   I am usually VERY bad in remembering faces, but this was weird, it was just exactly him.
You'll have to admit, he's way too cute to play that rapist... (click for pic)

----------


## bro

> You'll have to admit, he's way too cute to play that rapist... (click for pic)



Hmm, I don't know Heroes well. I have to start watching it. 

Anyway, Sorry you didn't have that great of recall last night...even just getting fragments like that down will help though. you got it. At least in naps, i'm starting to see, the less sleep, the better recall, but that can only go so far. ::?:

----------


## Sara

> Hmm, I don't know Heroes well. I have to start watching it.



Heroes is awesome!
I started watching it because it was mentioned so often in other peoples' journals. And now I see why it's such a cool series to dream about  :smiley: 





> Anyway, Sorry you didn't have that great of recall last night...even just getting fragments like that down will help though. you got it. At least in naps, i'm starting to see, the less sleep, the better recall, but that can only go so far.



Ehm, well, yes, there is a limit to that, haha. Still have to find the sweet spot on that...
I'll go off for my noon-nap now. Hope this little bit of writing will trigger some recall.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Long sleep (6h), little recall.
> Type it out anyway, cause it helps recall next time.



 
Sometimes I think I can't remember anything, then when I start typing there's a lot more than I thought.

----------


## mark

> You'll have to admit, he's way too cute to play that rapist... (click for pic)



ha ha well that is one line i never expected to read  ::lol::  lol

that BBQ one does not sound nice, I hate it when people are mean in dreams ::?: 





> Hmm, I don't know Heroes well. I have to start watching it.



Sara is right heroes is great! personally I think its one of the best shows I have ever seen. its worth checking out mate





> Sometimes I think I can't remember anything, then when I start typing there's a lot more than I thought.



ha ha wow isnt that a true statement lol it can be slightly annoying to relaise what takes you a couple of seconds to think takes 30 mins to write lol

----------


## Sara

> Sometimes I think I can't remember anything, then when I start typing there's a lot more than I thought.



Yeah, that happens sometimes too. And then it was good to get started in the first place  :smiley: . Unfortunately, it doesn't always work like that...

On a few occasions, there is a RL event or something on TV that suddenly reminds me of a dream I didn't remember before.

Well, nothing coming back now. I didn't feel like I was dreaming, just a good nap, waking 2 mins before the alarm.

----------


## Burned up

> Yeah, that happens sometimes too. And then it was good to get started in the first place . Unfortunately, it doesn't always work like that...
> 
> On a few occasions, there is a RL event or something on TV that suddenly reminds me of a dream I didn't remember before.
> 
> Well, nothing coming back now. I didn't feel like I was dreaming, just a good nap, waking 2 mins before the alarm.



That's another miracle of the unconscious - it is a good timekeeper.  I haven't used an alarm for years, realising that I was always waking 2 mins before it went off.

----------


## Sara

Dirty crappy lucid with possible task of next month completed.

Went to bed WAY to late, was already my wake-up time. Being tired means good chance for SP and thus for WILD, but I lay awake another 20 mins on my back, trying to keep my mind focussed, but nothing happened  :Sad: 

Then turned to my side, fell asleep, but I dreamed I was still awake.
Wandering through the house, looking for a toilet.

House changed a few times, getting bigger and bigger, taking longer to find a toilet every time.

At moments, I felt like I was almost passing out. My BF got up and was worried about me, but I kept saying, I'm fine, I'm fine, leave me alone.
In my dream I was getting out of bed many times. Every time believing that my WILD had failed and I had to get to a toilet first. Very disturbing dreams  :Sad: 

After a few trips in the hous, I ended up in a casino, this scene happened twice. First time, the halls were quite empty. Mud-baths on the side of the hallway, filled with perfect-bodied girls, they try to seduce people walking in the corridors. I find a toilet, or more like a potty for kids, but cannot use it, cause there is this little girl watching. She has little rats, lots of them. She starts talking about one of them having babies in January and she asks me when it will be January...

Second time, halls were filled with people. I know this is because the casino doesn't open before 10 and it's only 9 now. Mud-baths-girls are there, but 'sleeping' (can only see their breasts and tummies, covered with a thin mud layer.

As I fight my way through the hall, lots of people are getting in my way. I ask for the toilet, a lady sweeps with a magnetic key besides a screen and points at something. I leave the room, wrestle on, find a HUGE bathroom with everything but the toilets. It's like a place people go to get really hygienic. I think that is because the casino has more to do with sex than with money...

chinese looking girl with a mouth-mask stares at me, i turn away quickly

out of the bathroom, back to the lady with the magnetic key. She performs the same action, points the same place. I leave, but have her key in my hand. I don't get out of the door unnoticed. Security grabs the key back.

I finally find my toilet! There was a 'hidden door' next to the first one.
But well, as could be expected from last evening, this toilet was full of crap  :Sad:  Sh*t on the floor, even on the seat. YUCK. But I still needed so badly, I stood up on the seat. There was a lot of crap I needed to get rid of. So badly, I was even puking on the floor. 

I'm not sure at which point i got lucid. It was more like a gradual transition during this toilet visit... I guess the feeling of puking reminded me of a lucid I had before and helped me  :smiley: 


Finally finished (and feeling relieved) , I'm lucid and crawl on top of the door. There is an area above the hallway, with rods sticking from the wall. I hover/fly above them, making the people in the hallway look up in awe. I want to impress them with my flying, but when I reach the end of the poles, I crash. People are laughing, but 1 girl gives me another chance. She lifts me up, arms stretched high above her head  :smiley:  I say (in dutch): _"well, either I'm flying now, or you must be incredibly strong"_   She lets go of me when we reach the exit (which is now a school building instead of a casino) and I'm ready to fly outside. I switch styles of flying, 1 hand in front or 2, but 2 gives more stability.

The outside world is beautiful! Green, hilly meadows, I see horses in the distance. I think of a task to accomplish. Ohhh, the task of the month! Well, ehm, I already did that, so I think of the possible task of next month.
The girl who lifted me is walking away. I see she has a paper in her hand and call her back. Ask for her name "Claire" she says. She is with a boy. That must be Brody. He confirms, but he doesn't look like the cute guy I had sex with  :tongue2: 

I ask her *spoiler, think I'm not allowed to post this* 
"Well, only this what I got mailed by UPC" she says (UPC is a cable-broadcasting company here, not making shows, but ehm, the service that brings the signal to your TV)
She hands me the paper and I'm surprised that I can read the words  :smiley: 

It says in English
"wear about the meeting?" (I translate that as "remember about the meeting??")
blablabla
blablabla
*spoiler again*

And while merely completing that task, I wake up...

----------


## lucidbuddha

> I hover/fly above them, making the people in the hallway look up in awe. I want to impress them with my flying,...



I seem to want to impress people with my flying too....sometimes not even lucid, strange.  ::roll::

----------


## mark

ha ha you and toilets eh  ::roll:: ....lol does not sound nice! atleast you got lucid from it  :smiley: 

Flying is such a great feeling, is that how you usually fly? with 2 hands in front.

I love how you describe the out side area sound beautiful

----------


## bro

Hmm, this one started out very disturbingly indeed. Reocurring scene of going through the house to the toilet and then the casino. Interesting that this is where the WILD began. I usually get this (when I have success) like you, where I'll have a regular escene in between entering a WILD and getting lucid....shame you had to suffer through all that poo and other nastiness before getting lucid.

Once lucid, that remark from the girl was great! made me laugh..I think you were flying  :wink2: 

Great stuff and you've inspired me to try some of these other tasks as well. (if we're thinking of the same ones) I've yet to attempt one of those. It's great you were able to pull back your memory and remember what you had to do..very impressive.

well done on the lucid dream. :smiley:

----------


## raklet

That dream....sounds like you're full of crap....  :wink2:   ::D:  JK

Congrats on an awesome dream!  That was a fun read.  Running around in circles in your house - not fun.  What's with the seductress characters.  I had a dream where good looking girls where trying to seduce people into their room as well.  Sorry the toilets where so stinky.  The lucid turned out good thought.  Awesome.

----------


## Sara

> ha ha you and toilets eh ....lol does not sound nice! atleast you got lucid from it



Yeah, well, they are like a very distinct symbol for me...
Doesn't sound nice indeed, but clearly points out something from the day before (and yes, there was some crap in the night before this sleep, huhu)





> Flying is such a great feeling, is that how you usually fly? with 2 hands in front.



I didn't take a good notice on this until last dream. So yes, I assume I usually fly with 2 hands in front. Gives most stability  :tongue2: 
But many times, I don't feel like I have a body when I'm flying, especially on the very fast flights.





> I love how you describe the out side area sound beautiful



Thanks  :smiley: 
This was probably induced by taking a very good notice at my environment IRL.





> Hmm, this one started out very disturbingly indeed. Reocurring scene of going through the house to the toilet and then the casino. Interesting that this is where the WILD began.  I usually get this (when I have success) like you, where I'll have a regular escene in between entering a WILD and getting lucid....



Hmm, I would classify this as a DILD, because of the normal dream scenes before getting lucid (ohhh, thanks, I still need to put it in my sig) cause the WILD failed  :wink2:  (am up for it tonight again, feeling already tired and still 3 hours to go) Real WILD feels different, for as far as I've experienced that  :smiley: 





> shame you had to suffer through all that poo and other nastiness before getting lucid.



Well, that was my 'punishment' for the evening before. Making all this fun of innocent DV members, lol.





> Once lucid, that remark from the girl was great! made me laugh..I think you were flying



Hehe, I guess so too.





> Great stuff and you've inspired me to try some of these other tasks as well. (if we're thinking of the same ones) I've yet to attempt one of those. It's great you were able to pull back your memory and remember what you had to do..very impressive.



Thanks  :smiley:  It's good to see that many of us have joined the 'lucid task club' this month. Now all vote for this task and I'm in it for next month already, haha.





> That dream....sounds like you're full of crap....   JK



LOL, I am  :Oops: 
or well, the toilets mean something else too and I've got that part sorted out this afternoon, much more than before. So I'm hoping for lots of clean toilets now  ::D: 





> Congrats on an awesome dream!  That was a fun read.  Running around in circles in your house - not fun.  What's with the seductress characters.  I had a dream where good looking girls where trying to seduce people into their room as well.  Sorry the toilets where so stinky.  The lucid turned out good thought.  Awesome.



Thanks Raklet!
Hmm, seductive characters... I knew I wasn't a prey for them (as they were girls) but I was still aware I had to stay away from them and not wake them up. Maybe getting a little too involved in some persons DJ  :wink2: 




In the sleep after writing this down, I had a dream in which it felt like the story continued where I had left off.
I'm not really sure about it anymore, because I didn't write it down, neither did I think of it a lot.

It was a quite disturbing dream. Lot of interaction with DC's that I needed to please, but was unable to do good for all of them at the same time. _(I normally don't have many DC's in my dreams, I'll make it an effort to concentrate on DC-interaction in my normal dreams)_
Something at a trailer park environment. 
Angry men.
Gunfight?
2 horses were getting into fight and I could only handle 1 of them. My sister was with the other and I was afraid she was getting hurt.
Only at the end of this quite long dream, I was able to arrange some agreement and woke up feeling rather OK.


I'm a bit messed up(?) now, I feel a great compassion for some people here, who are not treated very nicely by some staff members and it hurts me to read those flaming posts  :Sad:  I'll try to stay away from it now and focus on the nice DJ's, cause I've been slacking on that...  :smiley:  Hugs to all!  ::hug::

----------


## Caradon

Yucky bathroom dream! at least you got Lucid. Congratulations on getting a start On that Task. I think It's a cool idea too.

----------


## Sara

December 23rd, core sleep.

Going to bed very tired after watching Heroes, I hoped for a WILD with a lot of action. Well, the WILD part worked, but the action was hard to be found  :wink2: 

*Stumble on my feet*

Lying on my back, I got into a rather fearful SP, but not very much noise this time. It took me some time to decide to go along with it and not fight the fear to wake up. Big battle of my mind...
I knew I was starting to dream, but there was no content yet, only the feel of my body. I got out of bed in the middle of nothing, all black. Slowly, while feeling the ground under my feet, images started to follow. I was walking slowly through a corridor with some people in it, trying very hard to increase the 'contents' of the dream. I didn't have much balance.  I remember touching things a lot. Feeling the wall, while bumping into it. Picking up a chair and swinging it around so it hit things (for a rather long time) pushing against objects while staying upright. They were all very solid and touchable, but didn't increase the experience. 
In the end, I willed a pen on the table, so I could grab it and write my name on the wall. I started to write  " *** was here", but my name showed op like #&% and I lost my dream after concentrating too long on the letters.

_A very typical WILD, as I would say.
It was as if  I had a LOT of awareness, rather good control of my thoughts (knowing what I wanted), but not really on my actions, cause I felt I didn't really have a dreaming state of mind. (too much awareness?)_


I can see the progress though: Longest WILD so far (8 mins to be exactly, checked on the clock), I didn't fall down, crawling on the ground as in earlier WILDs. And there wasn't too much noise involved.

After this, I decided not to write it down, but continue to sleep so I wouldn't mess up my Everyman schedule.

Woke up at 7:45 (3:45h of sleep) from a very long dream.
Don't feel like writing it all in detail, would get boring  :tongue2: 


Driving with my car (yes, the one with the hand gear stick) to a grassy field in the woods where my horse and his friend were living. They were short on grass. Owner of the other horse decided to give them even less. 
Large deer were in the forest, eating lots of grass.
My boyfriend was there with his camera, but without the lens on it.
I was annoyed by that, saying "hey, you are so close to these animals, TAKE PICTURES for god's sake..." 
He said he had plenty of time, cause the deer would come towards him. And in fact, they did  :smiley: 

Leaving by car now, we were driving on a deserted asphalt road.
Came to a crossroad.
The direction we wanted to take, was 'under construction' (asphalt gone).
I knew this was done by my sister.
Drove straight ahead, letting the car roll out and stopped.

Discussion with my sister about some tasks we were meant to be doing. She worked hard on completing them and I was rather slacky, only doing what I liked (hehe, we are like that IRL: she's younger but has a job, I'm still enjoying life as a student)

DreamViews was involved somewhere in the dream too.
Many disturbing posts.
Didn't like to be online.

And little kittens in the ditch.
I wanted to save one of them, there were like 20, all in different ages. With 1 mother cat being very mean.
My mother didn't let me keep the smallest kitten and I had to throw it in the ditch  :Sad: 

Bwuh, it's getting a mess, better quit and get my next recall a little more organised.

----------


## mark

nice one on the WILD....your really really good at them, I dont have the patience to do it.

ha ha I notice you had a DV dream that was not nice. Do you think that is due to the stuff that went on?

----------


## Sara

> nice one on the WILD....your really really good at them, I dont have the patience to do it.



I'm lucky I don't need any patience for WILDing  :smiley: 





> ha ha I notice you had a DV dream that was not nice. Do you think that is due to the stuff that went on?



Yes, I certainly do.

Actually, I just spent my whole evening nap semi-dreaming of this, sending and receiving PM's from people, very disturbing, woke up before the alarm... was not fully asleep I guess.

I really hope for things to be solved...  :Sad:

----------


## strinky

Oh, very interesting WILD. Though it's too bad you didn't get to make much of what you wanted happen, it's nice that it was long. I would love to be as good at WILDing as you are, but I can never seem to fall asleep when trying. You guys really have me interested in this Everyman thing . . . does one have to have a natural ability to nap? Because I've never been good at taking naps, but it must be easier if you're only getting 3 hours of core sleep or thereabouts.

And aw, too bad about the kittens.  :Sad:

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations on another cool Wild! great how you made a pen appear. funny how when you tried to write your name. You got the weird symbols.

----------


## Sara

> Oh, very interesting WILD. Though it's too bad you didn't get to make much of what you wanted happen, it's nice that it was long. I would love to be as good at WILDing as you are, but I can never seem to fall asleep when trying.



Oww, too bad Strinky.
Did you ever experience Sleep Paralysis?





> You guys really have me interested in this Everyman thing . . . does one have to have a natural ability to nap? Because I've never been good at taking naps, but it must be easier if you're only getting 3 hours of core sleep or thereabouts.



Naps are indeed easier when you are somewhat sleep deprived, but I've always been good at naps. (sleep everywhere: in the car, train, on a couch, in school  ::embarrassed:: )
You could start with trying to take 1 nap every afternoon. Get yourself used to falling asleep in the middle of the day.





> And aw, too bad about the kittens.



Yeah, poor babies. Next time I won't listen to my mum and take them all home  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

*23/12/2007*: Core sleep -  long night, long dream, but forgotten most of it  :Sad: 

Too bad, cause I had a dream about *pj*, who was a great music teacher in my dreams!
Some fragments I remember:
Arriving at a trainstation
Playing the piano with a little boy, he was very good, but was only randomly hitting some keys. Could use some lessons by pj  :smiley: 
Good sounds in my dream (not enough piano skills to call it music)

*24/12/2007*: Core sleep (4hrs)

*Horses and big, unstoppable cars*

_Dammit, wanted to write down, but entered chat first, now I forgot some good detail... *detail returns in the process of writing  *_

Finding a place for my horse to stay during winter
In a backyard, small paddocks with stone walls
Looks like a place where I've been a lot in my childhood_ (was looking through old photo albums before sleep)_
Nasty neighbours, who complain about the horses there
I'm driving a BIG car, want to stop it in the end of the small alley, but it keeps rolling forward or backward, so in the end, I park it against the wall, so it can't move. I'm afraid to make scratches on the car, since it's my sisters car _she just told me a story of being victim of fraud, where the car rental company has deducted 275 euros of her account, by cheating with the autographs, she already got it back, but she was really upset about this_

_Oowww, unstoppable cars are coming back in my dreams 
I know where they are coming from (IRL) and I'm afraid there's not so much to change about the situation in the coming 4 months...._

*Cycling back home, together with my sister*
Again in child-time neighbourhood.
A group of kids cycles by, they start calling names
1 of the boys turns around, wants to attack me
I call for my sister to stay with me, together with her, I think I can handle this guy
He stops, comes over to us and I notice the whole gang has returned
I'm scared now, but pfew: saved by the bell _(was not hard to get up this morning )_


*random flash that could have caused lucidity:*
I fasten my shoes and pull off a string (ehm, piece of leather, there's no word for this kind of thing I guess)  ::?: 
_I remember my shoes were broken before in a dream, so would be good to remember this sign... *starts RCing on pulling on shoes*_

*Big lucid confusion...*
_This is weird, cause it was a task I remember to do in a LUCID dream, but I wasn't lucid  Or was I, and did I forget because I didn't write it down immediately after?
Now I'm confused... I somewhat remember that I had a short lucid from WILD, very easily accessed, but also hard to stay dreaming cause I was very tired.
I woke up after and decided not to get up but finish my 4hrs of sleep. DAMN, I was always wondering how people can have a lucid and then forget about it, but now I guess it happened to me too...  Or maybe I dreamed ALL of this?_

There were many small animals.
Chickens this time
I start asking the animals why they show up so often in my dream, but they only return a dumb look, like they are saying "we can't talk, so we can't answer you". I start asking bigger and bigger chickens, but none of them has the ability to talk  :Sad: 

Next time: WRITE DOWN!!
I'm not sure whether to count this one or not.
Apparently it didn't make a big impression, except for the fact that I went sooo easily through SP... 

Well, a LOT of dreams in only 4 hours of sleep... Amazing how recall slowly gets back when you start writing.

----------


## strinky

Sara, this Everyman schedule looks more enticing the more I read about it. I'll be getting back from Italy in early January and will have almost a month with no disturbances, so that'd be a perfect time to adjust. I have the tentative sleep times all laid out, too.

I knew you guys would turn me into a crazy. But all of these lucids you have make it all so promising.  :smiley: 

To answer your question, I've never fully experienced sleep paralysis. I've only WILDed successfully once, and the transition was pretty seamless.

----------


## Sara

> Sara, this Everyman schedule looks more enticing the more I read about it. I'll be getting back from Italy in early January and will have almost a month with no disturbances, so that'd be a perfect time to adjust. I have the tentative sleep times all laid out, too.
> 
> I knew you guys would turn me into a crazy. But all of these lucids you have make it all so promising.



Hehe, yeah, you are crazy  :smiley: 
It's mainly the sleep dep that causes the lucids, so be careful with it! (you're quite young to reduce sleep...)





> To answer your question, I've never fully experienced sleep paralysis. I've only WILDed successfully once, and the transition was pretty seamless.



Maybe trying Everyman will work for you than, cause the tiredness can cause some good SP.

I just remember from last night: it WAS a real lucid. More details start to come back to me. I remember hearing my boyfriends breathing while I was in the dream and that finally caused me to wake up. So now I'm going to add it in my sig, estimated time ehhh, 2 minutes??

----------


## mark

first and foremost....the little animation in the right hand corner...love it ha ha ha ha 

good few dreams there sara im really interested in your attempts to talk to animals in your dreams. I bet if they eventually do talk they will give some interesting responses  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

I would like to try and talk to animals more too.  I tried for months and months once, after we had that task, and never could do it.  Then the other night I did, and I didn't even thing about the fact that I finally did it til just now.  I was trying to remember later how the dog talked, but it must have been more like ESP, because I just remember looking at the dog's face, but not the dog's voice or its mouth moving or anything.

Sometimes when I want to do something in a dream, it will happen a long time after I think about it.  I wanted to look at DC's hands, to see if they were messed up too, and like 6 months later I did it.   I hadn't even been thinking of it that much in the mean time.

I don't know if everyone's brain is so slow like that.  ::roll::

----------


## Sara

> first and foremost....the little animation in the right hand corner...love it ha ha ha ha



Hehe, it's there to make a statement  :wink2:  Glad you like it  :tongue2: 





> good few dreams there sara im really interested in your attempts to talk to animals in your dreams. I bet if they eventually do talk they will give some interesting responses



I really hope so! Talking to animals would be so much fun. Maybe watch Dr Doolittle before sleeping  ::mrgreen:: 





> I would like to try and talk to animals more too.  I tried for months and months once, after we had that task, and never could do it.  Then the other night I did, and I didn't even thing about the fact that I finally did it til just now.  I was trying to remember later how the dog talked, but it must have been more like ESP, because I just remember looking at the dog's face, but not the dog's voice or its mouth moving or anything.



What is ESP?
(ah, googled: Extra-sensory perception)





> Sometimes when I want to do something in a dream, it will happen a long time after I think about it.  I wanted to look at DC's hands, to see if they were messed up too, and like 6 months later I did it.   I hadn't even been thinking of it that much in the mean time.
> 
> I don't know if everyone's brain is so slow like that.



6 months?
Hmm, I'm glad my brain is a bit faster. When I want to accomplish a task, it gets into my dream usually the same night or within a week. But only when I think about that specific task a lot of times during the day. If I'm thinking of 10 different tasks, none of them gets selected. I have to be very specific about it.

But MB, you are very successful with the energy task now, did it take you long to incubate that too?

----------


## Sara

25/12/2007

Christmas prezzies  ::D: 
Awww, my sis is sweet, she gave me a 'Dream Diary' with nice blue/starry cover. It has explanations of common dream symbols and enough space to write notes of 100 dreams  ::content:: 

Another good night for dreams. 'Too bad' this early morning sex made it hard to go over last nights dreams in my head, so blame my bf for my loss of recall, haha.

*Flooded forest*
In the forest with a lot of people. Imagine a lake with many trees in it. Standing in the water, up to my belly button. 
Kind of a huge 'real life board game', where everybody needed to cross the water asap. Also, there were many trees, but everybody had to choose it's own tree. If yours was taken, you went back to the middle and find a different tree. It was hard to move through the water.

*Exam*
_I rarely have dreams of exams, but last night the whole family was talking about their regular dream events and 'exams' was one of them. Especially failing for exams..._

In my dream, I knew I had to take an Organic Chemistry exam_ (the one I hated the most,  finally passed last year after a dozen tries )_ I didn't learn for it, cause I thought I would still remember it all. Well, the exam was much more difficult than I had thought! I had to draw the complete reaction chain of a certain carbohydrate _(a suger, maybe that was in my dream because I burnt my finger yesterday, when dipping it into molten sugar, how stupid can you be  )_ I didn't know the answer, so I tried to get the rest of the questions right.

When the exam was done, my friends were discussing a question that I hadn't seen. It was on the back of the paper. Oh no! Now I was certain that I failed  :Sad: 

*Moonbeam*
Hhmmm, all I remember is that Moonbeam was there. I said her name out loud a few times in my dream (talking about her? or was she really there?) But this was right before waking and ehhhh, well, never mind.  ::roll::

----------


## raklet

> Christmas prezzies 
> 'Dream Diary' . . . blame my bf for my loss of recall, haha.



The dream diary sounds like a nice gift.  Very thoughtful of your sister.  Sounds like your Dream Diary wasn't your only Christmas present!   ::lol:: 






> *Flooded forest*
> In the forest with a lot of people. Imagine a lake with many trees in it. Standing in the water, up to my belly button. 
> Kind of a huge 'real life board game', where everybody needed to cross the water asap. Also, there were many trees, but everybody had to choose it's own tree. If yours was taken, you went back to the middle and find a different tree. It was hard to move through the water.



Cool dream.  





> In my dream, I knew I had to take an Organic Chemistry exam_ (the one I hated the most,  finally passed last year after a dozen tries )_



Uggh, Organic Chemistry?  What are you studying?  The only gluttons for punishment I ever knew that took OC were people that wanted to be doctors.





> *Moonbeam*
> this was right before waking and ehhhh, well, never mind.



Like I said....Christmas presents!   ::bowdown::

----------


## Moonbeam

> 25/12/2007Christmas prezzies 
> Awww, my sis is sweet, she gave me a 'Dream Diary' with nice blue/starry cover. It has explanations of common dream symbols and enough space to write notes of 100 dreams



What a nice gift!





> Another good night for dreams. 'Too bad' this early morning sex made it hard to go over last nights dreams in my head, so blame my bf for my loss of recall, haha.



Oh....such problems... ::D: 





> In my dream, I knew I had to take an Organic Chemistry exam_ (the one I hated the most, finally passed last year after a dozen tries )_



Agghh, that class sucked big-time...hopefully you are done with it now!  Despite your dream failure.  I read once that you never dream of failing unless you actually passed, so I hope that is the case.





> *Moonbeam*
> Hhmmm, all I remember is that Moonbeam was there. I said her name out loud a few times in my dream (talking about her? or was she really there?) But this was right before waking and ehhhh, well, never mind.



Yay!  I'm a dream-walker too!  I wish I could remember it also tho.... ::?:

----------


## mark

> 25/12/2007
> 
> Christmas prezzies



that is really very nice of your sister, es[ecially since dreaming is a bug interest it shows she really does listen to ya good stuff

ha ha that would be a distraction from recall lol





> *Flooded forest*




ahh that sounds like a very nice scene, its strange that repetition of dreams it would be cool if we could get lucid from it 





> *Exam*



 he he exams! lol not good. I personally loved chemisty  :Oops: 

Its great that you were all talking about dreams and stuff! its brilliant.





> *Moonbeam*



he he another DV dream, were am i in all this  :Sad: ...just kidding  :wink2:

----------


## Caradon

Cool present! Before joining dream views I wrote all my Lucids in a spider-man note book. :smiley:  I've long associated Lucid Dreaming with spider-man. because of the way he moves.

That flooded forest dream was pretty interesting.

I love those little stick figures in your signature I laugh every time I look at that.

----------


## Sara

:Sad:  Didn't get a chance yesterday to login to DV.
Damn, I actually missed it a lot, even though I had a great time with my BF's family... 





> The dream diary sounds like a nice gift.  Very thoughtful of your sister.  Sounds like your Dream Diary wasn't your only Christmas present!







> that is really very nice of your sister, especially since dreaming is a bug interest it shows she really does listen to ya good stuff
> ...
> Its great that you were all talking about dreams and stuff! its brilliant.



Yes, very nice of her! I've only told her once about my interest in dreaming, so I was very surprised to get this diary. It's good when you can talk about your hobbies with your family, even if they are kind of weird  :wink2: 
Now my whole family also knows about my Everyman schedule (it's hard to hide that you are sleeping 3 times during the day  :wink2:  ) and they are also OK with that. I guess this proves that my whole family is a bit weird, hahaha.






> Uggh, Organic Chemistry?  What are you studying?  The only gluttons for punishment I ever knew that took OC were people that wanted to be doctors.







> he he exams! lol not good. I personally loved chemisty



I (try to) study Biotechnology. Chemistry is one of my fav subjects too, but more the physics part of chemistry, with calculations and the like.
Organic chemistry misses the logic and is based mainly on remembering structure formulas of large molecules  :Sad:  





> Agghh, that class sucked big-time...hopefully you are done with it now!  Despite your dream failure.  I read once that you never dream of failing unless you actually passed, so I hope that is the case.



Yeah I've passed it last year. Studied my whole Christmas break for it! And I don't remember a thing anymore. Stupid sugars  :Cheeky: 
I've never read that you only dream of failure unless you've passed, interesting fact tho! (hey, I start using the abbr. form  ::D:  )






> Yay!  I'm a dream-walker too!  I wish I could remember it also tho....



LOL, please come back again  :smiley: 





> Oh....such problems...







> ha ha that would be a distraction from recall lol



Well, what can I say.... There are worse reasons to be distracted from recall, hahaha.
Like our cat this morning  :Sad: 






> ahh that sounds like a very nice scene, its strange that repetition of dreams it would be cool if we could get lucid from it







> That flooded forest dream was pretty interesting.



That was a very interesting dream indeed. Flooded forests... hmmm, second time this has happened. *remembers to RC in the forest*
It also had a special feeling with it, but very hard to put to words.






> he he another DV dream, were am i in all this ...just kidding



Hmmm, look back a few pages  :Cheeky:  You were the first to ever show up (and the best  ::content:: ). Love to see you again too!
Maybe we can arrange 1 big party somewhere  ::D: 
Ohhh, on second thought, that would be cool! Maybe we can make it a group task:* induce a 'DV party dream'*  :Party: 





> Cool present! Before joining dream views I wrote all my Lucids in a spider-man note book. I've long associated Lucid Dreaming with spider-man. because of the way he moves.



Ahhh, now I see the origin of all these action packed dreams you have  ::D: 
Haha, did you also have a lot of dreams of spider-man?






> I love those little stick figures in your signature I laugh every time I look at that.



Hehehe, good to hear you like it too  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> But MB, you are very successful with the energy task now, did it take you long to incubate that too?



I don't know how I managed to do that one fast.  Maybe I am getting faster.  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

27/12/2007, 11.00-13.15h Long nap, long dream, lots of (unknown) DV members

Ooops, this is going to be a long type... I hope I still remember the ending by the time I get there  :tongue2: 
I'll put some titles inbetween the fragments, even though it was just 1 very long, continuous dream with typical scene changes.
*3 hours later, due to several distractions  :wink2:  *

*Guess the HI...*
I started with the intention for a WILD, but after 15 minutes I only got this numb feeling and some HI, but not the feeling of easy transition into a dream. I played 'guess the HI' for a little while, there were many DV avatars, rather big images of them. I remember the 'all seeying eye' and Jdeadevils ava.

Turned to my side, cause I really wanted some sleep and some real dreams.

*cleaned up room 1*
Dream started in my parents house with my mother. She told me she got a housekeeper cause she was tired (she has kind of a burn out IRL :sad :smiley:  and this lady was VERY good at cleaning up rooms. I got a glimpse of my sisters room and it was really empty! I left soon.

_Bus ride_
Next thing I know, I was on a bus ride. The trip was over 1 hour. The bus was almost empty, but I sat on a couch next to a boy. I lay under a sleeping bag, cause I wanted to fall asleep and dream a little during this trip. When I woke up, this boy was still sitting next to me. I asked him if he didn't mind me sitting there, cause there was enough space. But he was OK with that, he actually liked me sitting there.

We had a short conversation about why we were on this bus. He said he had to travel to and from school by bus every day. I felt sorry for him, cause that meant spending 2 hours in the bus every day. But he liked being in the bus. I told him about my horse living in this town and me living in a bigger city. My car and my scooter (no, not scooter... *gets dictionary* ah: moped) were both broken.

The bus arrived at its final station. A man had put his car in the way, he was attaching large wooden poles to his car with duct tape. WHY would he do that on the bus stop  ::?:  The bus driver got angry and slowly drove up against this men's car, but when he was about to hit it, he suddenly passed.

*wake up*

_DreamViews_
Back in the dream, I was visiting DreamViews. Looked very normal. I read some posts in the DJ area, but conversations were more about real life than about dreams. (lol, how ironic, Real life journal in your dreams  :tongue2: ). I had a good time reading the posts. 1 of the members, called Phar Lap or so_ (that's the name of a famous race horse),_ had RED text and also RED buttons next to his posts. I was impressed, he must be a very good hacker to accomplish this.

Very weird:
Then I was posting a reply about bro, but the text was on cardboard  pieces of a puzzle I held IRL. Somehow a part of a private message got 'copied' to this cardboard and I wanted to erase it. I used some tape, stick it to the paper and pull it off, so the letters got off the paper (works IRL too, when you want to erase an address from an envelope and re-use it!). As I wanted to post the message, I got a MSN message from bro that he was returning soon and had already posted. But when I searched on DV, there was no post of him  ::?: 

I heard a cell phone ringing in a jacket. This belonged to some other, female! DV member, who left it at my house. (important part). I felt a close connection to this member and we had just met before, but she had also kept a secret for me. I searched the pockets to find the cell phone and got excited, cause I would solve the mystery... but the caller hang up just before I found it  :Sad:   I wanted to skim thru her messages, but it didn't work, or I couldn't find them. (dammit, remember: RC with malfuntioning cell phones!!!)

_Sweet DV-member_
Now I was in a kind of waiting room, near the bus stop. I was sitting on a bar-like table, with a certain DV member next to me. IRL he's 17, but in my dream he was 23. He sat very close to me and wanted to touch me. He was very sweet and I felt he was inexperienced and just wanted to cuddle. But although I liked this, I kept taking his hand off my shoulder and put it on his own lap. Being ashamed, cause I have a boyfriend! He told me that he really loved me. I thought 'you're such a liar!'_ (but in a way that he had lied to himself mainly, I was not offended by it or so)_ One moment you post on DV that you don't have a girlfriend because you don't believe in this fake love of those people dating one girl after another and only have short, superficial relationships. And then you're telling me you love me, only 10 minutes after we met??
_Funny thing is, I just found out this member was only 17 while I had in mind he was around my age, and the text came also from his post, so it's not that strange that he showed up in my dream )
I'm not sure whether to include his name here. Feel a bit ashamed to be dreaming about him this way  He's not a regular visitor in the DJ area, so if you read this, it most likely wasn't you_ 

He was kind of lost and I offered to make him lunch, cause he was still very sweet. A real dutch lunch: slices of bread with chocolate sprinkles. I suddenly was at home, where my bf was making lunch. I didn't say I was going to make lunch for this guy, but my bf started asking questions about a certain boy's jacket that was in my room. He said I'd better just tell him if I met with DV people and not pretend it was a girls jacket (hey, it really was!!), cause he was going to find out anyway. 

*short wake up*

_cleaned up room 2_
I was back at my parents place, my mother asked me if my leg hurt. Yeah, well, it hurts a little. She said: that's because I dragged you behind the horse by the leg, for a few minutes. She even showed me pictures of it. I didn't remember this had happened, it should only have been a few metres, just to practise for a show. But she said she couldn't stop the horse anymore and it just kept going. Well, I didn't have that much pain in my leg and the pictures looked very spectacular, so I was OK with it. At least the leg pain was explained now.

Mum showed me my sisters room. It was now really clean, But one half of the room was completely empty. The walls were white and boring. I was shocked, this couldn't be! This cleaning lady erased all memory to my sister! It was as if she had never lived there! (the typical: feeling-helplessly-angry-at-my-mum
dream) _IRL we told my parent that we were happy they kept our rooms just as we left them, so we always come back home to a familiar place. It's my bf's parents who completely stripped his room last week_

*scene change*

_Almost threesome..._ 
I'm standing in front of the stairs to a large hotel. It's slowly getting dark. A DV member (zach??) is waiting on top of the stairs. Another DV member arrives (named Jeff..., but definitely not Jeff777!). I remember talking to both of them earlier that day (in this dream, having an online conversation) and they were both very attractive. I walked around as if I was just an observer, but got in the car with them. There, I started to get 'involved' with them. Just when I start climbing to the back seat, I spot my ex in the car behind me. He gives me the creeps and I tell Jeff, who is behind the wheel, to drive off to a safer place. I felt a very slight awareness near the end of this part, could have lead to real lucidity, but then my alarm went off and I had very cold feet, so I couldn't fall back asleep.

_WOW, this was about the longest and most detailed dream I've remembered thus far. Sometimes oversleeping on a nap can be really worthwhile_

----------


## raklet

> I started with the intention for a WILD, but after 15 minutes I only got this numb feeling and some HI, but not the feeling of easy transition into a dream. 
> 
> A real dutch lunch: slices of bread with chocolate sprinkles.




Every time I have tried a WILD, I only ever get the first part (numb and HI) but never the second (easy transition).  Any suggestions on how to make the switch?


Do you still only eat bread with _only one_ topping on it?  Seems strange to not put peanut butter and jelly both on the slice of bread, but then you probably think we Yanks are weird for mixing toppings.

----------


## mark

> *Guess the HI...*



well its better then my progress with WILD lol, I have pretty much given up on wild atleast for the min  :smiley: 





> *cleaned up room 1*



he he wouldnt it be great to have someone to clean up after us  ::dreaming:: 







> _DreamViews_



ah sweet! did you get a real message from bro or was it just a dream message?





> _Sweet DV-member_



ha ha I think I may be able to take a guess who this is although i cant be sure.

Thats a nice dream and I wonder if your recent conversations with your BF regard lucid sex has a big impact with the coat in the room thing?

would would he say if you did meet with DV people?






> _Almost threesome..._



ha ha ha and you say im bad for this stuff ha  :tongue2: ...jk cool dream i wish I had som....my dreams were strange and disturbing last night

----------


## whyhelloheart

> Then I was posting a reply about bro, but the text was on cardboard  pieces of a puzzle I held IRL. Somehow a part of a private message got 'copied' to this cardboard and I wanted to erase it. I used some tape, stick it to the paper and pull it off, so the letters got off the paper (works IRL too, when you want to erase an address from an envelope and re-use it!). As I wanted to post the message, I got a MSN message from bro that he was returning soon and had already posted. But when I searched on DV, there was no post of him



Talk about strange!  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 
Its a sign of things to come, though! 





> A real dutch lunch: slices of bread with chocolate sprinkles. I suddenly was at home, where my bf was making lunch. I didn't say I was going to make lunch for this guy, but my bf started asking questions about a certain boy's jacket that was in my room. He said I'd better just tell him if I met with DV people and not pretend it was a girls jacket (hey, it really was!!), cause he was going to find out anyway.



What a fabulous lunch that is! Hahaha! Your boyfriend was obviously just jealous that he wasn't going to get that sammie ;] 

I must say, Sara, you have such killer dreams! Seriously! And you write down everything with such vivid detail! Feel like I'm there! ;]

I can't wait to read more of your journal! I just skimmed around because I'm about to go to the movies with my Mom! All the cool kids are doing that now, ya know  :boogie:

----------


## Sara

Wow, congrats for those who got thru the whole story  ::D: 

Just some quick reply now, cause I'm off to bed (and screwing up my schedule once more, which is usually very good for dreaming  :Cheeky:  I bet I never get adjusted if I continue like this)

Had an intense conversation with my boyfriend this evening. I know I was a bit harsh on him telling in MB's journal that he thought having sex in lucids would be considered cheating. I agree with him on that, for the dreams in which you have full control. But that isn't the case in most lucids (have a long way to go for that). We talked a lot about dreams and I found out I have made some bad assumptions on his interest in my dreaming-addiction. We were able to 'clean up' a lot of misunderstandings and I feel very relieved now. Pfew, he doesn't think I'm crazy or cheating for having that many sex dreams, he actually liked them, hahaha. So, ehm, he's probably visit my DJ more often and I don't need to feel ashamed about that.

----------


## mark

> Wow, congrats for those who got thru the whole story 
> 
> Just some quick reply now, cause I'm off to bed (and screwing up my schedule once more, which is usually very good for dreaming  I bet I never get adjusted if I continue like this)
> 
> Had an intense conversation with my boyfriend this evening. I know I was a bit harsh on him telling in MB's journal that he thought having sex in lucids would be considered cheating. I agree with him on that, for the dreams in which you have full control. But that isn't the case in most lucids (have a long way to go for that). We talked a lot about dreams and I found out I have made some bad assumptions on his interest in my dreaming-addiction. We were able to 'clean up' a lot of misunderstandings and I feel very relieved now. Pfew, he doesn't think I'm crazy or cheating for having that many sex dreams, he actually liked them, hahaha. So, ehm, he's probably visit my DJ more often and I don't need to feel ashamed about that.



yeah should be good to get him involved in this who knows he may even start a DJ himself, that way you can take your naps and he would probably join you  :smiley: 

Your right with the lack of full control in lucids, the thing I have found is that its not me (or atleast my fully concious me) in lucids because your still ruled massivly by your sub conscious so things like sex, violence, or your very base emotions are much stronger then during normal live. That combined with the lack of higher consciousness while sleeping leaves me to believe that it would be unfair for people to judge our dreams as they judge our waking personality.

did that make sense....im confusing my self now ha ha  :Oops:

----------


## Sara

> Every time I have tried a WILD, I only ever get the first part (numb and HI) but never the second (easy transition).  Any suggestions on how to make the switch?



Hmm, difficult question. I used to get SP naturally, due to stress and lack of sleep, but I won't advise you to get into a stressful, sleep dep situation just for the sake of WILDing  :wink2:   Now it's either very fast transition (within 1-5mins) or not at all.
Maybe try it for 1 night, to go to bed really tired. Would be interesting for you to try in the harvest season, when you don't get much sleep anyway  :wink2: 





> Do you still only eat bread with _only one_ topping on it?  Seems strange to not put peanut butter and jelly both on the slice of bread, but then you probably think we Yanks are weird for mixing toppings.



You mix and peanut butter with jelly? YUCK!
Owww, that is SUCH a waste of toppings!
Hey, we are dutch, even a 'thick' layer of jelly or chocolate sprinkles was considered a 'not-done luxury' when I was a child. Only allowed to put sprinkles on the peanut butter on sundays, haha. 
But we have an incredible amount of toppings to choose from, so it never gets boring  :smiley:  





> well its better then my progress with WILD lol, I have pretty much given up on wild atleast for the min



LOL, don't you ever get HI before falling asleep? They can be good fun (but usually I'm too tired for it)





> he he wouldnt it be great to have someone to clean up after us



Well, not if they empty your whole room like that!





> ah sweet! did you get a real message from bro or was it just a dream message?



No real, only in my dream. And even in the dream it couldn't be found back  ::?: 





> ha ha I think I may be able to take a guess who this is although i cant be sure.



Hahaha, sorry, please keep it for yourself  ::D: 






> Thats a nice dream and I wonder if your recent conversations with your BF regard lucid sex has a big impact with the coat in the room thing?



I guess so... that would mean good dreams for the coming night  ::D: 





> What would he say if you did meet with DV people?



I don't think he would let me to visit YOU on my own  :Cheeky: 






> ha ha ha and you say im bad for this stuff ha ...jk cool dream i wish I had som....my dreams were strange and disturbing last night



Hmm, will read it tomorrow then  :smiley: 





> Talk about strange!    
> Its a sign of things to come, though!



Let's hope so  :smiley: 





> I must say, Sara, you have such killer dreams! Seriously! And you write down everything with such vivid detail! Feel like I'm there! ;]  I can't wait to read more of your journal!



Thanks! And welcome to my DJ.
Sweet dreams for you tonight, you deserve some after a 3+ day dry spell.





> I just skimmed around because I'm about to go to the movies with my Mom! All the cool kids are doing that now, ya know



Ahhh, sweet!
Last time I went to the movies with my mum I was like 10 or so... But it's nice if you can do that with your mother! (wants to make a more hintfull comment, but keeps that back  ::D: )

----------


## Moonbeam

> Had an intense conversation with my boyfriend this evening.



 :smiley:  Well, that sounds like it turned out all right!  Good, I'm glad.





> Your right with the lack of full control in lucids, the thing I have found is that its not me (or atleast my fully concious me) in lucids because your still ruled massivly by your sub conscious so things like sex, violence, or your very base emotions are much stronger then during normal live. That combined with the lack of higher consciousness while sleeping leaves me to believe that it would be unfair for people to judge our dreams as they judge our waking personality.
> 
> did that make sense....im confusing my self now ha ha



No you make perfect sense, I know in lucids I am far from being my "normal" self; I guess the fact that you know it isn't real makes you do some things different, but I still think I get thoughts and urges I just don't have IRL.  Well maybe I have them but they don't come up to the surface so much.  I felt the need to explain early in my dream journal that I didn't really attack random people for sex, in case anybody was wondering, because that's all I could think of to do in lucids.  :Oops:  Back when I had that problem.  I'm much more advanced now, thanks to my important research project.  :wink2:

----------


## raklet

> Hmm, difficult question. I used to get SP naturally, due to stress and lack of sleep, but I won't advise you to get into a stressful, sleep dep situation just for the sake of WILDing   Now it's either very fast transition (within 1-5mins) or not at all.
> Maybe try it for 1 night, to go to bed really tired. Would be interesting for you to try in the harvest season, when you don't get much sleep anyway 
> 
> 
> 
> You mix and peanut butter with jelly? YUCK!
> Owww, that is SUCH a waste of toppings!
> Hey, we are dutch, even a 'thick' layer of jelly or chocolate sprinkles was considered a 'not-done luxury' when I was a child. Only allowed to put sprinkles on the peanut butter on sundays, haha. 
> But we have an incredible amount of toppings to choose from, so it never gets boring




Planting season is right around the corner!  Hmmm, three months...will have to try it earlier.


PBJ (peanut butter and jelly) Sandwiches are awesome.  You have to at least try it some time.  Goto the US store, get American style PB, and American style Jam (raspberry or strawberry are best).  Thick layer of PB on one slice, thick layer of jam on the other, and then put them together.   ::hump::

----------


## Moonbeam

Blackberry or grape.

I take it you really like PB&J, raklet?  ::chuckle::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Then I was posting a reply about bro, but the text was on cardboard pieces of a puzzle I held IRL. Somehow a part of a private message got 'copied' to this cardboard and I wanted to erase it. I used some tape, stick it to the paper and pull it off, so the letters got off the paper (works IRL too, when you want to erase an address from an envelope and re-use it!).



Sorry for the double-post, I got carried away responding to raklet.

I just got a little deja-vu; you should check out Cusp's dream last night.

(Thanks for that tip, by the way; I never thought of doing that!  And sometimes you only have a used envelope that is the right size.)

----------


## Sara

Nooooo, forum upgrade, board unavailable when I woke up... the horror  :wink2: 

Good dream last night  :smiley:  but a hard one to put into words.

There are a few subjects I need to finish for my studies and then I'll finally be able to graduate  ::D: 


*Subjects in boxes*
I dreamed I was putting books into cardboard boxes. At first, everything seemed way to big to fit in the box, but finally it turned out to fit all very nicely.
The boxes needed to be transported. First by a large van, later by a touringcar (there were only 5 or 6, not that big boxes). My boyfriend was helping me. We were trying to park the touringcar on a spot near the exit of a large building, but the space was limited. The scene of me putting the boxes into the car/bus repeated a few times.

Also, I cleaned up my boyfriends email account and took it over, cause his was much easier to use for me. It was all empty now, except for some folders to store messages in.

_Hmm, a lot of 'cleaning' lately... Maybe I can see the meaning for that without the help of Bu_

----------


## Sara

*Lucid in the Disco*

Yay, better luck this time  :smiley: 
Read Caradons DJ just before falling asleep, did a few RC's (not as much as Caradon does  :wink2: ).

Fell asleep on the couch, heating on, wearing a sweater.

Dream started as a meeting with friends and several unknown people in a large building. There was a party going on, just around the corner. As I went there, the music played louder, but it was still not the real party area.
All people were good at dancing, except for me  :Sad:  I tried a little, but fell down and preferred to be on the side, sitting in a chair watching other people dance. 

Then I watched a blond girl (looking like that girl from No Doubt) dancing steps from a music video called 'like a ballet dancer' (looked it up, no such song exists). It looked not too difficult, and I decided I could take a shot on that. As I was walking through the room, I felt like 'what the heck, I don't care what people think of me' and than realised it was all just a dream. How cool! 
Instantly, the vision faded, getting darker every second. I wanted to go to the real party, entering the next room, but it wasn't there. The halls were very big, but with only a few people around. Just when I was thinking 'this is boring, need to get out and do more interesting stuff', I noticed I had a flashlight in my hand. Ahh, that must be the remote control for clarity  ::D:  Switched it on and had a small bright spot of vision. The next hall was also very big and empty. I yelled 'HEY!' and made a clacking sound with my tongue, which echoed in the large hall. People looked at me, but I didn't have a chance for further investigation, cause I woke up  :Sad:  

I woke up only 10 minutes after lying down, with my feet against the now very hot radiator. Maybe the heat got me lucid?

----------


## mark

he he so what do you think your dreaming of cleaning for?

you had a dream with Gwen Seffani in .... ::bowdown::  thats great lol must try to get her in my dreams ::D:

----------


## Sara

> he he so what do you think your dreaming of cleaning for?



Must be some 'cleaning' I did in my mind...
Getting things done that were on my mental 'to do list' for a long time.
Plus yesterday's conversation I had with my boyfriend, that cleared up some air  :smiley: 





> you had a dream with Gwen Seffani in .... thats great lol must try to get her in my dreams



Ah, yeah, that's her name  ::D: 
Bwuh, you can have her if you like!

----------


## whyhelloheart

> Then I watched a blond girl (looking like that girl from No Doubt) dancing steps from a music video called 'like a ballet dancer'



Oh, that Gwen! Such a fabulous dancer! 





> It looked not too difficult, and I decided I could take a shot on that. As I was walking through the room, I felt like 'what the heck, I don't care what people think of me' and than realised it was all just a dream. How cool!



The best! See, you can dance! And you can have a lucid dream at the SAME TIME! Multi-talented, Sara!  :wink2:  Did you do any RCs or did it just _occur_ to you that you were dreaming.
Thats what happened to me with my first LD.  ::D: 





> The halls were very big, but with only a few people around. Just when I was thinking 'this is boring, need to get out and do more interesting stuff'



I always have dreams like this! You're just in this big room and only a handful of people there. I get a creepy feeling that runs through me. Sheesh! 
At least you know that you should go out and do things! In my LDs, I just hang on for the ride and whatever happens, happens. But I'm just really unexperienced! Wah  :Sad:  





> I yelled 'HEY!' and made a clacking sound with my tongue, which echoed in the large hall. People looked at me, but I didn't have a chance for further investigation, cause I woke up



Hahahah! I'm sure you could hear a killer echo! Sorry you woke up! I wish you could have cursed them off or something... because I would have done that in my dream. Obviously a violent person (but not really, honest!) 

Another dream you have impressed me with! Now I just want to LD again! Yippee! Tonight is another night! 

Stop makin' out with the BF!  :wink2:  Simmer down!

----------


## The Cusp

> you had a dream with Gwen Seffani in .... thats great lol must try to get her in my dreams



My thoughts exactly!  Why can't I dream of her!?!?!?

----------


## mark

> Ah, yeah, that's her name 
> Bwuh, you can have her if you like!



yes please  ::D:   :Oops: 





> My thoughts exactly!  Why can't I dream of her!?!?!?



see the cusp understands ha ha :wink2:

----------


## Sara

> My thoughts exactly!  Why can't I dream of her!?!?!?







> see the cusp understands ha ha



Hey, it wasn't even her!  ::D: 





> The best! See, you can dance! And you can have a lucid dream at the SAME TIME! Multi-talented, Sara!  Did you do any RCs or did it just _occur_ to you that you were dreaming.
> Thats what happened to me with my first LD.



Aww, thanks  ::D:  But once lucid, I stopped dancing  :wink2:  
I never do RCs in my dream. Except for that one time where I had the crazy idea of testing the validity of all RCs I knew. And they were all boring  :tongue2:  






> I always have dreams like this! You're just in this big room and only a handful of people there. I get a creepy feeling that runs through me. Sheesh! 
> At least you know that you should go out and do things! In my LDs, I just hang on for the ride and whatever happens, happens. But I'm just really unexperienced! Wah



Hey, you're the one with the talents! Those dreams I read from you seemed much longer than mine. This dream was 1-2 minutes max  :Sad: 





> Another dream you have impressed me with! Now I just want to LD again! Yippee! Tonight is another night!



Ohh, you deserve one tonight  :smiley: 
Keep reading DJ's and doing reality checks, you'll get there  ::D: 





> Stop makin' out with the BF!  Simmer down!



Whahaha, we were just watching 'Family guy' (great series btw  ::D: ) and now he's going to try connecting the hard disk to the TV, so we can watch Heroes on a bigger screen than on the laptop.  Heroes rules! GREAT inspiration for lucids (just watched

----------


## Idolfan

Interesting that you dreamed of other DV members... I never have and I don't know how my mind would portray them.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Interesting that you dreamed of other DV members... I never have and I don't know how my mind would portray them.



Wait til you've been here for a while. You'll find out.  ::lol::

----------


## Sara

> Originally Posted by Idolfan
> 
> 
> Interesting that you dreamed of other DV members... I never have and I don't know how my mind would portray them.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait til you've been here for a while. You'll find out.



 ::D:  yeah, you don't know until you've experienced  :tongue2:  
I think it's also a sign of spending TOO much time on DreamViews  :Oops: 

*Dreams on 29/12/2007*

Very long night (8 hours) with LOTS of dreams and some pretty good recall.
Short notes from last night first (don't have my paper diary here), *will work them out when I got time* :

Lucid dream early in the night
*flying car and attacking DC*_(thanks to raklet and Moonbeam (well, don't know if I can say 'thank you' for that, Moonbeam  Couldn't find a pencil to protect myself... ))_
_Yesterday in my car, I was thinking about Raklets dream of the car on the loose and thought by myself: I'm glad Holland is flat, so I my car won't take off down hill in a dream... and I remember another one's dream about a car that had malfunctioning steering (who was that?)._

So, in my dream I was driving in my car to a nearby village. The road there goes slightly down hill IRL, but really steep in this dream! My car veered off to the right every time I let go off the steering wheel. For one moment, I thought 'well, just let it go and see what happens' but I ended up in the rail, branches screeching on the roof of my car.
I drove further down the road, a traffic light appeared in the distance. I could brake, but not hard enough. All I could think then was 'If this was a dream, I could fly up in the sky' and to my biggest surprise my car just took off! Wow, so I really was dreaming then!
Once in the sky, I didn't get better control over it. It was turning to it's side and going in circles. I started to dream-spin, to change my location. Even though I was wearing seat belts, I could spin around. When the spinning stopped, I found myself on my knees on the grass. Vision faded again, I kept concentrating on the feel of the grass and yelling 'SUNLIGHT' made the scenery visible again. It was beautiful! Never knew we had mountains in Holland  ::D: .
A car stopped nearby and 2 DCs came out. "Oh, nice, no I can ask them a question" I thought. But the male DC (short black hair, red sweater) came towards me with his hand stretched forward. I got scared. Oh no, he's going to grab me just like they did with Moonbeam! I started looking for a pencil, but didn't have one. I yelled 'go away', but it didn't work and then I just woke up  :Sad: 

_This fading of my vision in lucids is getting pretty annoying! Feeling the grass was a good idea. I'll try to focus more on other senses next time to prevent loosing the dream._ 

*Car dump*
A year ago, I had brought my car to a place where they put it up for sale. I went by to see if my car was already sold. It was dark, the place was closed. A white car without lights on drives towards me very fast. I'm afraid he's going to hit me, but he stops just in front of me. Inside is an aggressive, bald, fat guy. He starts yelling at me, about an agreement we made and that I shouldn't be there. I have no idea what he's talking about and do my best to look as innocent as possible. He believes me and suddenly becomes nice and just advices me to leave.

I turn around and walk into some sort of house (well, more like an abandoned building). It's filled with nice looking stuff, cupboards with photoframes, little arty things and photo albums. A nice man starts talking to me and shows me pictures. When he leaves, I take a look in the albums. There are pictures of him and his partner. Just family-like pictures, but still I'm ashamed of looking at them. I leave this room.

The next room is the living space of a friendly girl. I know she has lived there for at least 1,5 year. She's unemployed, but earns a little money with teaching and art. She doesn't have much money, but still she's happy to live there. She's ashamed for me seeing her and tells me there were reporters before who were pitiful and were trying to make her look like a poor girl. She doesn't see herself that way. I agree with her and think she is actually very rich, being able to live this way, free to go and happy without any possessions.


*Horse stables*
I'm training young horses, or horses that have problems being ridden. When I get onto a large black horse, a man holds her. She is nervous and I tell the man to let go. Once I get a hold of 1 rein, she bends her head towards me and stands quietly. She trusts me and I feel warm and good about this trust.

I have to work hard at this place. Mainly cleaning stables. Also cleaning our sleeping place. We hang our sleeping bags over chairs, but I think it's better if I hang mine outside. It gets fresher in a shorter time, but I'm aware that the UV radiation damages my sleeping bag.

When the day is over, we need to find a place to eat. There's a cosy room with a table, but it's too small for 4 people to sit around the table. 

*premonition*
This was an interesting dream. Very clear images but also a feeling of helplessness and being unable to understand or change the situation.
The story goes that there were 5 sisters. Three of them knew that they were going to be killed. They took some illegal action to prevent this and were taken to jail because of this action., but no-one believed that they were going to be killed. 
After seeing an animation of the premonition in the front garden of their parents house, I believed that if they hadn't done that, they were going to be killed. But because they had prevented that themselves, there was no proof that they were right about the premonition. I felt really sorry for them, but also relieved that they were all alive.

Suddenly I was grocery shopping with an undefined DC (one of the sisters?). I wanted to buy some vegetarian ingredients, because their mother was on a healthy diet.

Next thing I know, I was at the dinner table. The mother was eating vegetables and potato slices from a large pan with a lot of oil. I thought the oil was unhealthy, but she said it was vegetable oil and this replaced the meat, so it was OK. 

I hoped she had some veggie dish for me, but instead I got a pan with a whole chicken in it! I ate the whole chicken, pfew, that was a lot of meat. In the meantime, the mother was telling a story about how awful the lives of those chickens are. I felt so sorry for the chicken, that I just had to eat it completely and it didn't live it's life for nothing (and being thrown away)

_Wow, I love having long nights like this!_

----------


## pj

Would you mind giving more detail about those attacking DCs?  I'm particularly interested in how they attacked you - as specific as you are willing to get.

Thanks!

----------


## Sara

> Would you mind giving more detail about those attacking DCs?  I'm particularly interested in how they attacked you - as specific as you are willing to get.
> 
> Thanks!



I tried to, but there wasn't that much of real attacking, mainly my fear of being grabbed by them. And I totally understand Moonbeam now!

----------


## Moonbeam

> yeah, you don't know until you've experienced  
> I think it's also a sign of spending TOO much time on DreamViews



 ::rolleyes::  How can that be?





> _and I remember another one's dream about a car that had malfunctioning steering (who was that?)._





Caradon had one recently, but I think that is a common dream-sign.





> Once in the sky, I didn't get better control over it. It was turning to it's side and going in circles. I started to dream-spin, to change my location. Even though I was wearing seat belts, I could spin around. When the spinning stopped, I found myself on my knees on the grass.





Good job!  I don't think I've ever managed to spin and change location.





> Vision faded again, I kept concentrating on the feel of the grass and yelling 'SUNLIGHT' made the scenery visible again. It was beautiful! Never knew we had mountains in Holland .



That fading-vision is so annoying, I know, I hate that.  Good job on bringing it back.  I'm able to do that now sometimes, but it used to be a lot of times I would lose the dream when that happened.





> A car stopped nearby and 2 DCs came out. "Oh, nice, no I can ask them a question" I thought. But the male DC (short black hair, red sweater) came towards me with his hand stretched forward. I got scared. Oh no, he's going to grab me just like they did with Moonbeam!





I don't know what to say about that.  I would say sorry if my dreams caused this to happen, but I'm not sure that they did, since it seems to be a somewhat common DC-phenomenon.  I don't know.





> I started looking for a pencil, but didn't have one. I yelled 'go away', but it didn't work and then I just woke up





It's really hard not to wake up when you are scared, I know.  If this keeps happening tho I'm sure you will develop a method of dealing with them to keep them back.  It took me a while, and I don't know if I will always be able to do it, but you are on the right track with just knowing that you can.  





> _This fading of my vision in lucids is getting pretty annoying! Feeling the grass was a good idea. I'll try to focus more on other senses next time to prevent loosing the dream._





Good job.  I should try feeling something too, usually I look at detail when that happens.

Sara, you are on the right track for DC-questioning.  I think you will figure out what to do with bad DC's a lot quicker than I did.  It always takes me so long to do something like that, but you are a fast dream-learner.

----------


## raklet

Wow, that is a huge list of dreams you have there.  Glad to know you were thinking of me.  It makes me feel  ::smitten:: .!

----------


## whyhelloheart

HAHAHAAH! I laughed when you told your DC to "GO AWAY!" You should have just had a peaceful conversation with him! I'm sure he would have been quite friendly! I mean, he waaaaaas trying to shake your hand!
...I just have creepers in my dreams that are trying to molest me! Yippee! 

I cannot believe you had that many dreams in one night! And you remembered them all! My goodness! 

I'm obviously aspiring to be just like you!  ::banana:: 

Cookies<3

Oh, and tot snel!

----------


## mark

hey nice one on the lucid......im gonna have to think of a new way of saying that, its getting over used because I have to say it in here every day lol  :smiley: 

I bet it was such a good feeling to fly in a car....reminds me of harry potter 2. Arnt mountains the most beautiful scenery? I went to Austria not long ago and it was incredible.


Im interested in that premonition dream.....was it a actual premonition do you think? or did you just name it that

----------


## Sara

Wow, already so many responses to my half entered dreams  :wink2: 
I'm going out to see 'I am Legend' now.... dreams need to wait till I get back  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

No 'I am Legend' for me tonight  :Sad: 
On the way to the cinema, there was a traffic jam. Because of all the people going there! This has never happened before. When we finally arrived, there was a line until outside. No way that we were going to get any tickets  :Sad: 
So instead, we hired a DVD and had a nice evening after all  :smiley: 

Need. sleep. now.

Tot snel allemaal!

----------


## raklet

Slaap lekker.

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, I think that was my steering malfunctioning dream you were thinking of. Good to see it helped get you Lucid too.

Try not to be afraid of those attacking DC's! Thats the wost thing you can do. It Will almost ensure it happens more often.

But then, If you weren't' afraid you wouldn't care if it did. :smiley: 

Sorry, I hate seeing people getting bullied by DC's.

----------


## Sara

_After 3 crashes in a row, I gave up on replying and decided to back up my pc, removed some software and now will  post  my dreams first, before more obstacles get in the way...

I'm very pleased with my good recall in the past 2 days. I thank my brain and hope it will continue for a little  while!_

*Dreams 30/12/2007  7 hrs sleep*

First some short SP experience.
I notice I'm getting better and better at 'sitting out' the nasty side effects of SP, like the noise and scary feelings. Interesting experiences: a lady screaming at me, my boyfriends arm on my stomach that became very heavy and almost prevented me to breath.
It lasted about 2 minutes and finally all the noise was gone. I felt as if I had woken up.  I moved my arm and it felt like real life, so I turned over and fell asleep for real. Hmm, it might just have been an  FA! Why didn't I do an RC? I don't know...



*Being late...*
Dream started at my parents place. We were waiting for dinner to be ready (mashed potatoes mixed with some green  vegetable, nice dish IRL) and it was getting late. I remember I had an appointment with 2 friends (M & K), we were  going to watch a DVD. I called K and he was very displeased. He said he was going to call M for me. And then he kept  me waiting for like 5 minutes. He did that to make me feel what it's like to be waiting for someone. OK, lesson  learned... They had already watched the DVD and K promised to drop it at my house so I could still watch it.

Later, I was watching the DVD with my sister. It was a DVD about horses. She liked it a lot, but my mind kept  wandering off.
The room and people inside had changed. I was with some fellow students and we filled in a form. The form should have  been sent back before September 10th, but it was October now. I felt sorry, cause there were 20 to 30 more names on  the list. Due to me being late with sending back the list, the student associations would not get it's yearly  subsidary  ::embarrassed:: 


*Invisible zombies* _Very long dream, felt like over an hour_

I was a kid, around 8-10 years old. Together with 2 friends, I went to a small shop, run by an old man. Outside he had  those electrical machines for kids (like a rocking horse, or a small car) where you put in a coin and then it moves  for 1 minute. These were bikes. The trick was, if you could rike the bike for 10 cents and were fast enough, it would  turn into a real bike and you could keep it. I got several coins from the old man, put them in and won the came.
I left quickly with the bike, afraid that the old man would steal it back.

Next scene happend twice:

My 2 friends and me went to one of their houses. It was a huge villa with an even bigger garden with water around it.
First time was really peaceful. There were chickens in the garden. All had special names. This reminded my of my own  chickens I had when I was a kid and I started saying all their names _(really stupid names in fact, like eyeshadow,  blackbird, pip & trip, but these are in fact the names they had IRL)_

This scene repeated, but now while entering the garden, we knew something terrible had happened. It had been on the  news that over 50 zombies were running loose. They were invisible, but dead people could see them. The garden was  filled with dead people, all talking to a zombie. As long as they kept talking to the invisible zombies, they couldn't  kill other people. I saw a lady jumping down from a big wall, she didn't reach the ground, but kept hoovering 1 foot  above it. We knew she'd been caught by the invisible zombies.

Once in a small room, I was talking to 2 men. They knew all about the zombies and wanted to stop them. I remembered  them from the DVD I had seen earlier (previous dream). But then, 1 of the men suddenly dissolved into the air. It was  as if he went through an invisible door, disappearing from right to left. I was sad, now there was only 1 man left  with all knowledge about the zombies  :Sad:

----------


## Sara

> Caradon had one recently, but I think that is a common dream-sign.







> Yeah, I think that was my steering malfunctioning dream you were thinking of. Good to see it helped get you Lucid too.



You're right, Moonbeam.
I didn't have a car behaving like this before, so I figured it was Caradon's dream that prompted it. But malfunctioning of cars are indeed very common for me. It was great that the memory of your and raklets dreams got me lucid.





> Good job!  I don't think I've ever managed to spin and change location.



I didn't really do it on purpose, more like a memory from last time I tried dream spinning. You should try to focus on it once, it's a pretty special experience! (even more so when you can spin, while you are actually tied to your seat with the seat-belts)





> I don't know what to say about that.  I would say sorry if my dreams caused this to happen, but I'm not sure that they did, since it seems to be a somewhat common DC-phenomenon.  I don't know.
> It's really hard not to wake up when you are scared, I know.  If this keeps happening tho I'm sure you will develop a method of dealing with them to keep them back.  It took me a while, and I don't know if I will always be able to do it, but you are on the right track with just knowing that you can.



Ohh, don't be sorry for it. It was my own fault  :tongue2: 
I never had attacking DC's before. They usually mind their own business.
It was funny that I remembered to look for a pencil though  ::D: 





> Good job.  I should try feeling something too, usually I look at detail when that happens.



And that's exactly what is difficult when vision is fading. The harder I try to see something, the less clear it becomes  :Sad:  The idea of being blind scares me, but by concentrating on feeling (or maybe also hearing) I should be less scared.





> Sara, you are on the right track for DC-questioning.  I think you will figure out what to do with bad DC's a lot quicker than I did.  It always takes me so long to do something like that, but you are a fast dream-learner.



Thanks Moonbeam. I do my best!
(and that explains my obsession with DreamViews and it's members. I'm trying to reduce that time a little, though)





> Wow, that is a huge list of dreams you have there.  Glad to know you were thinking of me.  It makes me feel .!



Finally got to work them out.
Haha, thanks for inspiring me with your downhill car dream  ::D: 
And for the recipes, cause I'm dreaming about FOOD a lot lately...





> HAHAHAAH! I laughed when you told your DC to "GO AWAY!" You should have just had a peaceful conversation with him! I'm sure he would have been quite friendly! I mean, he waaaaaas trying to shake your hand!
> ...I just have creepers in my dreams that are trying to molest me! Yippee!



Ohhhh, you are right! I shouldn't be scared of my DCs. But it's hard to convince your mind of that (I remember telling Moonbeam that she shouldn't be afraid, but now I saw her point of view...)





> I cannot believe you had that many dreams in one night! And you remembered them all! My goodness!



Has been different tho! Sometimes recall is crazy like this, some days I don't remember a thing, which makes me very frustrated, just like you now.





> I'm obviously aspiring to be just like you!



LOL, already more than you know... (just for fun: yesterday I asked Erin if she knew Mika. And she was just listening to him at that very moment  ::shock:: )





> hey nice one on the lucid......im gonna have to think of a new way of saying that, its getting over used because I have to say it in here every day lol



Hahaha, thanks again Mark!
You can say 'goed gedaan!' or 'gave lucide droom'  ::D: 





> I bet it was such a good feeling to fly in a car....reminds me of harry potter 2. Arnt mountains the most beautiful scenery? I went to Austria not long ago and it was incredible.



Harry Potter, hmmm, didn't think of that, but you're right! The car was rather out of control, so that made it less of a pleasure.
And yeah, mountains are beautiful! I wished the scenery was like that in Holland.






> Im interested in that premonition dream.....was it a actual premonition do you think? or did you just name it that



Nope, it was the girls in my dream who had the premonition...






> Try not to be afraid of those attacking DC's! Thats the wost thing you can do. It Will almost ensure it happens more often.
> 
> But then, If you weren't' afraid you wouldn't care if it did.
> 
> Sorry, I hate seeing people getting bullied by DC's.



OK, next time I meet DCs, they are going to be very nice and I just start talking to them (or hugging them, if they really want to touch me) *installs this thought in her mind*





> Oh, and tot snel!







> Slaap lekker.



Ahh, how sweet, you guys are learning Dutch  ::D: 
Dankjewel!!

----------


## Sara

*Lucid nap with a lesbian touch...*

Quick random nap in the afternoon (I'm a little off Everyman at the moment, it's weekend)

With the previous SP experience in my mind, I decided to try again.
Lay down, breathe slowly, count to 20 and feel my mind falling backwards through my pillow (strange comparison, I know, but that's closest I can get)


SP was very standard this time. Lot of random noise, little vibrations and only a little bit of scariness. Once this was over, I again thought I had woken up, but tried the nose RC just to be sure. And guess what: I could breath! Yippee! 
There was a person sitting next to me on the bed. She tried to touch me, but I didn't want her to. I got a little scared, but then gave in, cause I remembered being afraid would wake me up _(MB: you're right, some things I can learn pretty fast)._  And just like that, she stopped touching me, pfew! I could feel the dream was very 'thin' and had to move carefully.

I got up slowly, but my vision was still blurred. I tried to touch things and look out of the window. There were only very small windows in the wall. 2 were of matted-glass. The girl was standing in front of me. She had beautiful blue eyes, her hair was really short (as in millimetered) I softly kissed her on the lips and went on to search another window.

I found a bigger one with clear glass and took a look outside. I could only see vague outlines of red roofs and yellowish buildings, as if my brain could not fill in the details. _I guess this is because the lucidity level is a lot higher than in DILDs and my brain is not dreaming enough to fill in the schemata of the dream._ I gave up on seeing and focussed on touching again.

The girl was still there. Hmm, why not touch the girl... Never touched a girl like that  :Oops:  but when my hand went down her pants, she turned into a boy, who looked like my boyfriend. He said "You know, I used my video camera only 3 times this week"._ (now, that's one for 'DCs say the darndest things')_ I dropped down on the bed, excited about what he was going to do with that cam... but then woke up.  :Sad: 

Dreamtime: around 2-3 minutes

----------


## whyhelloheart

> And guess what: I could breath! Yippee!



Best feeling!  :wink2: 





> The girl was still there. Hmm, why not touch the girl... Never touched a girl like that



Slut! Hahahaha! Oh, gosh





> He said "You know, I used my video camera only 3 times this week".



I am over my friend's house now and I am just laughing hysterically over this! Hahahahahahahaha! I'm sure he wanted to get some action, tape it, and then save it for later! Just in case its a lonely night!  :wink2: 

Oh, goodness! Your dreams always make me giggle like no tomorrow!

----------


## Moonbeam

> I got a little scared, but then gave in, cause I remembered being afraid would wake me up _(MB: you're right, some things I can learn pretty fast)._



Good job! Congratulations on the nap-WILD too.

----------


## Sara

Oh, Bu will like this dream! It's all about trains  ::D: 

Don't remember too much detail, so it will be a quick read for today.

There were 2 ideas/thougths mixed: me finishing some subjects for university and going on holiday to Italy. In my dream I was walking on a live-size, mainly dark green map of Italy, while a female narrator voice was giving info about several cities and nature reserves.

I was walking on a railway track, couldn't get off it and desperately trying to change tracks before a train would come and hit me.

Later I was on a station, discussing my progress on the report for my subject. I got a rather unpleasant feeling from this conversation.

----------


## stavrakas

Well done for you lucid dream (lucid where you are asking your dream name to your sister). I want to ask you something!( I'm quite late ) Have you ever become lucid watching someone's face (eyes look like spots?)

----------


## Burned up

> *Lucid nap with a lesbian touch...*
> 
> /snip/
> There was a person sitting next to me on the bed. She tried to touch me, but I didn't want her to. I got a little scared, but then gave in, cause I remembered being afraid would wake me up _(MB: you're right, some things I can learn pretty fast)._  And just like that, she stopped touching me, pfew! I could feel the dream was very 'thin' and had to move carefully.
> 
> I got up slowly, but my vision was still blurred. I tried to touch things and look out of the window. There were only very small windows in the wall. 2 were of matted-glass. The girl was standing in front of me. She had beautiful blue eyes, her hair was really short (as in millimetered) I softly kissed her on the lips and went on to search another window.
> 
> I found a bigger one with clear glass and took a look outside. I could only see vague outlines of red roofs and yellowish buildings, as if my brain could not fill in the details. _I guess this is because the lucidity level is a lot higher than in DILDs and my brain is not dreaming enough to fill in the schemata of the dream._ I gave up on seeing and focussed on touching again.
> 
> The girl was still there. Hmm, why not touch the girl... Never touched a girl like that  but when my hand went down her pants, she turned into a boy, who looked like my boyfriend. He said "You know, I used my video camera only 3 times this week"._ (now, that's one for 'DCs say the darndest things')_ I dropped down on the bed, excited about what he was going to do with that cam... but then woke up.



Ooooooh.  Wish I could have been there.  I'm getting turned on just reading this.  Why did you spoil it by putting your boyfriend there?  ::whyme:: 
Guess he's what you really wanted, not her.  What do you think the video cam represents?  





> Oh, Bu will like this dream! It's all about trains 
> 
> Don't remember too much detail, so it will be a quick read for today.
> 
> There were 2 ideas/thougths mixed: me finishing some subjects for university and going on holiday to Italy. In my dream I was walking on a live-size, mainly dark green map of Italy, while a female narrator voice was giving info about several cities and nature reserves.
> 
> I was walking on a railway track, couldn't get off it and desperately trying to change tracks before a train would come and hit me.
> 
> Later I was on a station, discussing my progress on the report for my subject. I got a rather unpleasant feeling from this conversation.



Ha.  Yes, just like one of mine.  There's something constraining about being on a railway track.  That can be both reassuring and limiting.

Shame the dream ended on an unpleasant feeling.

----------


## Sara

> Slut! Hahahaha! Oh, gosh



Bwuh, you're just jealous!  ::chuckle:: 





> I am over my friend's house now and I am just laughing hysterically over this! Hahahahahahahaha! I'm sure he wanted to get some action, tape it, and then save it for later! Just in case its a lonely night!



LOL, he wished he had  ::D: 





> Oh, goodness! Your dreams always make me giggle like no tomorrow!



Hehe, I'm glad they make you laugh.
I thank my mind for the creative fun it comes up with  ::D: 





> Well done for you lucid dream (lucid where you are asking your dream name to your sister). I want to ask you something!( I'm quite late ) Have you ever become lucid watching someone's face (eyes look like spots?)



No, I never became lucid by watching someone's face. But when I am lucid, their faces can look really distorted. Sometimes they have no eyes, for example...





> Ooooooh.  Wish I could have been there.  I'm getting turned on just reading this.  Why did you spoil it by putting your boyfriend there?



Bu, you dirty....
I really tried tho  :wink2: 





> Guess he's what you really wanted, not her.  What do you think the video cam represents?



Well, as I remembered from my dream, he wasn't referring to a video cam at all, but more like some sexual act... (what does that have to do with a cam??? I have never done that...)





> Ha.  Yes, just like one of mine.  There's something constraining about being on a railway track.  That can be both reassuring and limiting.



LOL, I'm lucky I only encounter trains about once a month. Usually in an adventurous setting (gallopping between trains on a horse, going to countries far away)

----------


## raklet

> Oh, Bu will like this dream! It's all about trains



Hah!  Seems like Bu liked it for other reasons this time!  ::chuckle::

----------


## mark

goed gedaan  ::D: 

ha ha what can I say about that lucid dream lol, I dont think anything I can say can top BU response ha ha

I just noticed your lucid count you have had 29 since october, I have been counting mine since January and only have 40 ha ha what can I say sara you are talented  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> Bu, you dirty....
> I really tried tho



... old man?  Well, guess I'm older than you so it's all relative.
But hey, why shouldn't we enjoy each others dreams?  You enjoy my train dreams I hope  ::D: 





> Well, as I remembered from my dream, he wasn't referring to a video cam at all, but more like some sexual act... (what does that have to do with a cam??? I have never done that...)



I was wondering if the cam represented the male genitalia.





> LOL, I'm lucky I only encounter trains about once a month. Usually in an adventurous setting (gallopping between trains on a horse, going to countries far away)



More like once a week for me.  Maybe the male cycle is faster than the female one  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> goed gedaan



Haha, thank you Mark!





> ha ha what can I say about that lucid dream lol, I dont think anything I can say can top BU response ha ha



 ::chuckle::  I'm afraid I took over your dubious #1 position of being DV's most perverted member  :tongue2: 





> I just noticed your lucid count you have had 29 since october, I have been counting mine since January and only have 40 ha ha what can I say sara you are talented



Well, what can I say... thank you very much!
I do try really hard and I sleep 3-4 times as often as you do, so I have more 'falling asleep moments' to practice...
When I started, I had the idea that after a dozen or so, I would see good progress. But regarding now, I feel like I'm still in the same stage as in the beginning  :Sad:  It's not about quantity, you know...





> ... old man?  Well, guess I'm older than you so it's all relative.
> But hey, why shouldn't we enjoy each others dreams?  You enjoy my train dreams I hope



Sure, your train dreams are a real turn-on for me  ::chuckle:: 






> I was wondering if the cam represented the male genitalia.



Hmmm, in that case, I have a strange subconscious name for them, LOL!





> More like once a week for me.  Maybe the male cycle is faster than the female one



*big grin* Once a month is more than enough!  ::D: 

Soooo, now I'm going to leave you all and *SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!!*

*Gezellige* jaarwisseling and a lucid 2008!!!* 



(* hehe, gezellig, that's the kind of word you cannot translate correctly into English  ::D: )

----------


## mark

> I'm afraid I took over your dubious #1 position of being DV's most perverted member



*wij gaan ontmoeten circulerend* *dat* 

he he I hope that is right lol there are so many choices for each word he he

Happy new year! I hope you have a nice night  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

good job not letting that DC scare you. No reason to be scared nothing can hurt you. :smiley:   I've even let trains run me over. and that didn't hurt either.

It's always fun touching girls in Lucids their just as soft as in real life. :smiley: 
I've actually  gotten slapped a couple times for getting hands on with female DC's. ::lol:: 

I never did agree with the idea that WILDs have a higher Lucidity than DILDS. Because in most of my DILD's I couldn't get more Lucid. But it's not always the case. Every now and then I get a pretty low level one.

----------


## Sara

whaha, Mark, thanks so much for trying! But that sentence is even more random than my dreams. Can't make any chocolate from it... 

If today is a peek into what might happen this year on dreaming progress, I' going to be very, very happy!!!

Came home from walking around 1.5 hours in the city, unable to find a bar or disco that was open and not completely full, but no such luck  :Sad: 

Came home very tired, laid down on my back. Several seconds of HI (bouncing a big ball  ::?: ) and WHAM! SP within 20 secs and through the transition in 10 sec. Still can't believe how easy this is going lately!
This time I found myself in a real dream, not just lying in my bed. 

I'm walking around in the city where we were just an hour ago. I'm alone, but many, many people walking there too. Mainly friendly, normal people, but also some groups of chavs (lol, thanks mark  :tongue2: ). They are gathering around me and want to attack, but I have enough awareness to think 'I can fly out or here' Instead, I start dream-spinning, fall down and see the stones of the street from way too close (but don't get hurt) but they stop attacking. Only 1 guy sticks with me. Pushes his finger into my belly  :Sad: 
*shortening notes now*

Man on the ground, named 'romus' or something.
Remember DC interrogation task, but can't focus on questions
Fly around on the guy, with the finger...
...
Good vision!
Walk around, see restaurants, go through a fence (as in: through some solid material)
Ask more DCs, am rather rude in disturbing them while they are kissing, haha.

more later... now 5 am here...


Finished this dream below in this thread. (see the large blue text  :wink2:  )

----------


## Caradon

Good job. looks like you will have a good year!

----------


## Moonbeam

> If today is a peek into what might happen this year on dreaming progress, I' going to be very, very happy!!!



Happy New Year, Sara!  This is a good way to start!  :boogie: 





> Mainly friendly, normal people, but also some groups of chavs



Damn chavs.  :tongue2:  I'm getting sick of them!

----------


## mark

really?  :Sad:  

Dam online dictonary  ::roll::  ha ha it was meant to say we shall see about that .... But I thought I would try and return the favour and say it in Dutch saying as you always speak our language. Ha ha guess it didn't work out.

Out of curiosity what did it say?

----------


## raklet

Great way to ring in the New Year!  Happy New Year, Sara.

----------


## Sara

> *wij gaan ontmoeten circulerend* *dat* 
> 
> Dam online dictonary  ha ha it was meant to say we shall see about that .... But I thought I would try and return the favour and say it in Dutch saying as you always speak our language. Ha ha guess it didn't work out.
> 
> Out of curiosity what did it say?



Ohhh, I really appreciate your effort, Mark! That's so sweet  ::D: 
The 'sentence' made me giggle, tho.

Translated back to English it would say:
We go meet circulating that

My advice: use babelfish, it gives a pretty good translation for your sentence. (wij zullen over dat zien, and back: we will see concerning that)





> good job not letting that DC scare you. No reason to be scared nothing can hurt you.  I've even let trains run me over. and that didn't hurt either.



 ::shock::  trains run over you??
That sounds freaking scary!





> It's always fun touching girls in Lucids their just as soft as in real life.
> I've actually  gotten slapped a couple times for getting hands on with female DC's.



 ::D:  Yeah, we stand for our rights, as well IRL as in dreams  ::D:  No indecent touching by rude men, isn't that right, Moonbeam?





> I never did agree with the idea that WILDs have a higher Lucidity than DILDS. Because in most of my DILD's I couldn't get more Lucid. But it's not always the case. Every now and then I get a pretty low level one.



I agree with you now, since last nights dream was definitely a WILD and one of the most vivid and real dreams so far!





> Happy New Year, Sara!  This is a good way to start!



Yeah, no better way to start a new dream-year than with a good, long lucid  ::content:: 





> Damn chavs.  I'm getting sick of them!



Yeah, they are still taking the piss out of us... 2008 will be the year of defeating the chavs and other rude DCs (ahh, might be a good one for my lucid new years resolution task  :smiley:  )

I've had 2 other dreams in the meantime AND need to finish the description of my lucid, cause I see I left out 2 interesting scenes...

----------


## Sara

Added part to my lucid, but post it here, cause it's pretty long and might contain some nice details that Mark would like to read  :Cheeky: 

....

I get out of the crowd and remember the DC interrogation task. I have no idea what I'm supposed to ask. I start talking to a DC, asking for it's name. It's something like 'romus' or 'romeo'. While talking, he suddenly lays down on the street and I sit on top of him (on his stomach, not like, ehm, never mind). While talking, he tries to push with his finger in my belly. It's a really annoying feeling and I try very hard to pull his finger away, but every time I succeed, he sticks his other finger back there. In the meantime, he's not lying still on the ground, but we are floating around in the city. It's like I'm riding a broomstick-guy  :tongue2: 

The thought that saved me from his pricking finger was 'why doesn't he touch me down there, that would be nicer'. And then he disappeared.

I'm now walking around, looking at all the restaurants, people sitting on the terraces and I'm impressed how real everything is. I think "wow, this is a good lucid, I have no feeling at all that this dream would end soo, so I can do a lot of things!" Really good awareness AND great quality of vision and touch.
I pass through a fence, one with thick bars standing close together. I just 'slide' through.

When walking in a narrow street, I think 'hmm, what if I put my hand in my pants'. I get turned on by that thought and just slip my hand in  :Oops: . WOW, that feels so intense! Like real, but 10 times more sensitive  ::shock::  I'm a little shocked and quickly take my hand out. I don't want to have an orgasm and ruin my lucid dream  ::roll:: 

I continue walking around in the city, looking for some DCs to ask questions. I walk up to a coulple that's just starting to kiss and am rather rude in disturbing them, lol. As I talk to the lady, a guy walks by. He looks exactly like Billy bob's ava:


I notice there is something strange about this man and while I'm wondering whether this is the real Billy bob or not, staring at his face (and be amazed about the detail and non-distortion of it) my dream quickly fades.

_Yuck, I don't like his avatar at all, and now he is in my dreams, bwuh! I should have asked him questions! Not let him walk away just like that_ 

Total dream time: around 15 minutes
Great vision, lots of tactile experiences, not really aware of sound, taste or smell.

----------


## Moonbeam

> While talking, he tries to push with his finger in my belly.





Another belly-poker!  I get the arm-grabbers and you have the belly-pokers!  At least your annoying DC's are less sneaky about it.

 



> I don't want to have an orgasm and ruin my lucid dream





That won't ruin your lucid.  I can do it early in the dream and then concentrate on other things (like last night.)  I think it just ruins it for guys; I never know why there are so many threads about sex ruining dreams.  Try it and see; I bet you can do it too.

You remembered to ask the DC's name, so that is good!

You are getting really good at this.  :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

> a guy walks by. He looks exactly like Billy bob's ava:
> 
> I notice there is something strange about this man



You'd have to be blind not to notice something strange about that guy! (The avatar, not Billy Bob).

When someone pokes you in the stomach like that, you're supposed to let out a little laugh like the Pillsbury dougboy!

----------


## mark

> Ohhh, I really appreciate your effort, Mark! That's so sweet 
> The 'sentence' made me giggle, tho.
> 
> Translated back to English it would say:
> We go meet circulating that
> 
> My advice: use babelfish, it gives a pretty good translation for your sentence. (wij zullen over dat zien, and back: we will see concerning that)



ha ha wow that really is a random sentence lol.....guess it shows my skill with languages ha ha



Thats really strange with the finger in the belly thing does it hurt?

ha ha thats a good lucid it is incredible how intense these dreams can be

----------


## Burned up

> When walking in a narrow street, I think 'hmm, what if I put my hand in my pants'. I get turned on by that thought and just slip my hand in . WOW, that feels so intense! Like real, but 10 times more sensitive  I'm a little shocked and quickly take my hand out. I don't want to have an orgasm and ruin my lucid dream



Wonder why it's more intense like that?  In fact many dream experiences seem more intense than IRL.





> That won't ruin your lucid.  I can do it early in the dream and then concentrate on other things (like last night.)  I think it just ruins it for guys; I never know why there are so many threads about sex ruining dreams.  Try it and see; I bet you can do it too.



Hmmm.  You're probably right about guys' orgasms.  Although in my experience there is usually a short delay between the event and actually waking up.

----------


## Sara

> Another belly-poker!  I get the arm-grabbers and you have the belly-pokers!  At least your annoying DC's are less sneaky about it.



Yeah, highly annoying!
I especially hate the fact that they cause this nasty physical sensation.





> That won't ruin your lucid.  I can do it early in the dream and then concentrate on other things (like last night.)  I think it just ruins it for guys; I never know why there are so many threads about sex ruining dreams.  Try it and see; I bet you can do it too.[/COLOR]



Ohh, really?
Because of all those threads, I was convinced that it would wake me up. But if it doesn't... mmmm, that sounds promising  ::D: 






> You'd have to be blind not to notice something strange about that guy! (The avatar, not Billy Bob).



Haha, well, in my dream I was more wondering whether or not Billy Bob had a beard or not in his image. I thought he didn't, but the man in my dream had, which was the strange thing. And now when I looked up his picture, he DID have a beard! So my subconscious was right about that  :wink2: 





> When someone pokes you in the stomach like that, you're supposed to let out a little laugh like the Pillsbury dougboy!



Pillsbury doughboy??? Who's that?
It wasn't funny, it was really annoying! Not exactly hurting, but almost... as if someone wants to make you laugh by tickling in your side, but does it too rough (probably hard to imagine for men  :wink2:  )

----------


## Sara

> ha ha wow that really is a random sentence lol.....guess it shows my skill with languages ha ha



Oww, you can't help it  :smiley: 
I wouldn't make any better sentences if I would try it in Italian or Swedish or whatever...






> Thats really strange with the finger in the belly thing does it hurt?



Oh, I just told Cusp, it wasn't funny, but it didn't really hurt either. Just a highly unpleasant feeling.





> Wonder why it's more intense like that?  In fact many dream experiences seem more intense than IRL.



Maybe because there is no other sensory information that is distracting you?
You are purely focussed on 1 thing, without any disturbances.

----------


## raklet

> Pillsbury doughboy??? Who's that?



American icon and mascot of the Pillsbury Company.  They sell doughs for pie crusts, biscuits, rolls, cookies, etc.  One of the advertising gimmicks is for some homemaker to poke the doughboy in the stomach as if to say "thanks doughboy".  And then he giggles.



Doughboy Laughing


Video of Doughboy

----------


## Sara

Aww, how cute!
Thanks for educating me on this American icon. Off to nap now, maybe I'll dream of him  ::D: 
He looks like a nice, innocent creature to meet in my dreams  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> Maybe because there is no other sensory information that is distracting you?
> You are purely focussed on 1 thing, without any disturbances.



Could be.  Or perhaps we're not thinking about it.  It just...happens?

----------


## Moonbeam

> Aww, how cute!
> Thanks for educating me on this American icon. Off to nap now, maybe I'll dream of him 
> He looks like a nice, innocent creature to meet in my dreams



Oh no, he's so annoying, always giggling--you just want to put him in the oven and bake him.  Then eat him.

Hey, that's a good idea for a dream!

----------


## mark

> Doughboy Laughing
> 
> 
> Video of Doughboy



urgh sorry people but that thing is annoying

----------


## raklet

> Oh no, he's so annoying, always giggling--you just want to put him in the oven and bake him.  Then eat him.
> 
> Hey, that's a good idea for a dream!



Apparently others feel the same:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_kl2Vc9cMw

----------


## Sara

LOL, he tries to be even more annoying and gets baked  ::D: 
Or an even more aggressive movie  ::D: 

OK, enough on that  :tongue2:  back to dreams!
After a discussion about lucidity vs dream control, I've decided to start giving a score to my lucid dreams on these levels. And also on the clarity of some sensory experiences, to see if there is a progress in my dreams, or if it's just random ups and downs.

*Lucid dream 02-01-2008*

Read a book about marketing just before sleep and went through the chapter in my mind. Didn't take long before SP kicked in. I got some HI visuals of 2 DV members (names unknown) entering my room, and I tried to bring back this image while going through SP. The noise and other effects are getting less and less every time. I'm afraid they will completely disappear over time, just like Clairity describes when she doesn't feel the shift. How am I supposed to know then whether I'm dreaming or not  :Sad: 

Anyway, no such problems yet  :smiley:  I find myself lucid on the attic of a building. Mark is there, but the other person is gone. He walks away via a long, inclining corridor and I try to follow him. While he is going faster and faster and disappears out of sight, I realise I don't have to be slow, I can FLY and go FAST to catch up with him. Well, my flying isn't very fast either. I hoover over the ground, feel my legs rubbing the rough, green carpet on the floor. Finally, I catch up with Mark, but his appearance has changed  ::?:  He is now very big, with short blond hair. I try talking to him, but no sound comes out of my mouth  :Sad: 

FA: I'm in a psychiatric institution, where a dark nurse has put the man (previously seen as Mark) back in his bed. He had escaped from the hospital. I see egg shells on the ground and on his bed  ::?: 
I'm a little worried about trying to have contact with this man, but then I think I might still be dreaming. I try to do a nose RC, but my arms are not functioning that well, so leads already to my conclusion I'm dreaming.
I try really hard to finish the nose RC and with even more effort, I can still breathe. I don't have control over the direction I'm going, but I CAN decide that I just pass through the glass of a door. And later through a solid wall, that only has a small window in it!

Outside I see a nice country side. Green meadows, surrounded by forest. I try to fly, but I fall down. I fall a really long way (I was only 10m above the ground when I exited the building). Once on the ground, I start walking. I see a small farm house and a lady hanging laundry to dry. I pass her and then realise I should be asking questions to DCs! Ohhh, my task of the month!
The lady looks very friendly. I try talking to her, but again: no sound comes out of my mind. I try really hard, but that makes the dream fade away  :Sad: 

Lucidity = 7/10 (easy to stay in the dream and not loosing the fact that I was dreaming, even after FA)
Control = 3/10 (realising the totm was pretty good and trying hard on making my arm move and produce sound felt like I had some control, but it was not easy to accomplish)
Vision = 8/10 (not much fading this time  :smiley:  Pretty good details as well, but just like RL, not magically beautiful)
Other sensory experience = 1/4 (touch was OK, but no sound, taste or smell)
Estimated dream time: 10 minutes


*Fragments of normal dreams:*

*Office-work*
Working in an office at university. Trying to print some PP sheets, printer doesn't work. I'm really unhappy at this place. A girl (sort of friend of mine) tries to explain how the lights work and what's the best place to sit.
Later, she follows me into a shower-like room, where I tell her I don't like this work at all.

My boyfriend borrowed his mothers car, gives it back to his brother and writes down mileage. I'm shocked to see he drove 20.000km in 2 weeks  ::shock::  But when he subtracts the 2 mileages, he drove only 53 km  ::?: 

*Cuddly lamb*
I'm at a farm, it's winter and very cold outside. A little lamb walks in the pasture, without his mother. I take it in my arms, into the stall. A little girl sees me doing this, she comes after me and I realise I should have left it outside, put it back with it's mother. I run back with the lamb and put it in the field.

----------


## Tobby

> Finally, I catch up with Mark, but his appearance has changed  He is now very big, with short blond hair.
> _[deleted some lines]_
> ..., where a dark nurse has put the man (previously seen as Mark) is put back in his bed.




Hmm, I don't know how Mark actually looks, but changing to a dark nurse with short blonde hair doesn't sound like I picture him  :tongue2: 





> My boyfriend borrowed his mothers car, gives it back to his brother and writes down mileage. I'm shocked to see he drove 20.000km in 2 weeks  But when he subtracts the 2 mileages, he drove only 53 km



First mileage seems more to what I will be driving in a year  ::D:

----------


## mark

> *Lucid dream 02-01-2008*





dam that dream me for running away and becoming fat! pssh lol I would have thought that running I would have lost weight...dream logic is strange ha ha

then to become a mental patient ha ha....cool dream sara  :wink2: 

I like the new rating system you have...thats a good idea

----------


## White Fox

Sara,

I was browsing through your dream journal.  I think it's very inspiring.  You've done a good job of documenting your experiences and I think it's a great idea to rate the experiences and your control over it on a scale of 1/10.

----------


## Sara

Welcome White Fox! Nice to hear that you liked my experiences.

And good to see that both you and Mark like my new idea of rating my dreams.

I remember a post somewhere about the percentage of lucidity and dream control, but I can't find it anymore. Maybe someone knows which post I mean?

----------


## Sara

Evening nap, rehearsal of studied material, falling asleep without notice of SP.

DILD

I sit in a kind of dentist's chair and need to pee. The idea of peeing gets me lucid. _(yeah, thanks to all the RCs in the bathroom)_ I'm afraid of wetting my bed IRL, but know this wasn't the case last time dream-peed, so I just let it happen.
Then I remember Moonbeam's advice again and since I already have my pants down, I might as well 'get this done' in the beginning of my lucid  :tongue2: 
Mmm, it feels good, just like IRL actually (not really special) To my big surprise, I achieve a true orgasm within 10 seconds  :Oops: . It doesn't wake me up, but the dream does fade at this point.

FA
I get up and start writing at DV about my dream orgasm. I'm surprised at myself for learning this so quickly.

Next thing I know, I'm at an artificial lake, hundreds of spectators sit on one side.
There is a sort of rails, going down into the water and then into a big orange, ship-like construction.
I go down the rails, half in the water and get stuck inside this 'ship'. I'm afraid of going under water. I manage to get out. 

The same scene repeats itself. Second time there is a man who tells what happened the first time. How odd, I think, this was my experience, not his. I'm in a small sports car, go down the rail and realise there is no space to slow down the car before hitting the 'ship'. I don't want to get stuck inside again, so I jump up and hold myself to the back of the ship. 

The ship gets alive, it wants to shake me off and moves in all directions. It's difficult to hold on, but during the wild swings, I get a little bit lucid and some control over the ship. Finally, I'm able to trick it into diving 'nose-forward' into solid ground, so it gets stuck  ::D:  

Just when I fully realise this is a dream and I should be asking questions to DCs, I start to wake up  :Sad:

----------


## mark

ha ha ha good stuff sara  :smiley: 

I have always wondered about peeing in a dream lol guess its safe then although I wouldnt like to try I imagine that the explanation to my parents would be a little embarrassing ha ha

lol I believe the ten second orgasm could be a really money maker, if not that then you would be a hero to unsatisfied women across the world  ::lol:: 

that ship dream was mad! its funny when dreams repeat themselves I always get annoyed for not catching onto the dream

----------


## Moonbeam

Good job, Sara!  :boogie: 

mark...how can you make money coming in your dreams?  ::lol::

----------


## mark

> Good job, Sara! 
> 
> mark...how can you make money coming in your dreams?



come on LOL its a gold mine of info, um sure a load of girls would pay a ton of Money for a fool proof way of achieving a orgasm in ten seconds lol 

Ok on second thoughts it was a stupid joke  :Oops:  I'm embarrassed now lol ::roll::

----------


## Moonbeam

> come on LOL its a gold mine of info, um sure a load of girls would pay a ton of Money for a fool proof way of achieving a orgasm in ten seconds lol 
> 
> Ok on second thoughts it was a stupid joke  I'm embarrassed now lol



Well maybe they would pay to learn to lucid dream...but after that I guess it would be free.  :smiley: 

Sorry I was just taking the piss out of you.  ::lol::   I used it in a sentence!  Correctly I hope.  I hope Bu notices.

----------


## mark

that is a very good point you make mb ::lol:: 

Ha ha and you did use it correctly  :boogie:  love it  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> come on LOL its a gold mine of info, um sure a load of girls would pay a ton of Money for a fool proof way of achieving a orgasm in ten seconds lol 
> 
> Ok on second thoughts it was a stupid joke  I'm embarrassed now lol



Whaha, love the idea Mark  :wink2: 
It would mean I'd be getting rich by now  ::D: 

Whaha, I wish it was possible, to earn money in a dream. Real money, cause I've had loads of dream-money  ::D: 

*Dreams 3-01-2007*

Pfff, I KNOW I had a lucid dream early in the night. I woke up afterwards, turned to my side and continued sleeping. And now I forgot all about it.

Ahhh, it's coming back.... and how!! Pretty hot stuff  ::D: 

*Hot stuff*
Again: to bed very tired, rehearsing my learned material and waiting for SP to kick in. I'm not sure if I had real SP, cause I missed (or forgot) the symptoms. I still laid in my bed, feeling aroused. I was not sure if I was already in a dream. I didn't move any part of my body, knowing that movement would wake me up. Instead, I started thinking about the arousal and only by thinking, I got so excited that I reached an orgasm.  :Oops: 
Hey, THAT is interesting! I must be dreaming then, this is impossible IRL...
I tried again, now lucid and it still worked, feeling just as real as before. All physical sensations were there. Without any intention of continuing, I had a third orgasm...  :Oops:  _(pfew, am I glad I'm not a man, it would have been pretty messy )_  I felt really warm and pretty satisfied, so I got out of bed. 

I left my room and saw the corridor was filled with stuff from my room _(my room is too full, IRL so I actually keep some stock for my shop outside, but not THAT much )_. I stood in front of a door, didn't know what was behind it, but I decided to try passing through it.
I stretched my arm forward and it just went through (Like D.L. from Heroes did). The rest of my body followed easily. I was glad to see there was light in the other room and happy to see my flatmate M there. He looked a bit surprised, but was also smiling and wondered where I came from. I started asking questions (new years resolution), but before I got a decent answer, I woke up.
_Pfew, I'm glad I wasn't excited anymore, otherwise I might have lost control over myself and jumped on top of my flatmate _ 

Lucidity: 8/10 Staying lucid after orgasms, hmmm, kinda cool  ::D: 
Control: 7/10 The idea of my mind controlling my physical body was pretty exciting  ::D:  And I was able to pass through a solid object for the first time!  :boogie: 
Visibility: 9/10 good vision, very bright colours
Dream time: approx. 5 minutes

*Late for job interview because of shoes*
I had an interview for a job. I knew I was the only candidate, so I wasn't in a hurry to get there. As a matter of fact, I left home by the time I should have been there and needed to travel at least half an hour.
Half way, there was a small shop? where I had to change clothes for the interview. I tried to put on my shoes, but this was IMPOSSIBLE. I couldn't find a matching pair. I put the left shoe on my right foot, the shoes were too big, too small, too high, changed color.... I was there for half an hour, trying to get some shoes on. Finally, the owner of the shop told me I she would take the car to her boss and I could ride with her to my job interview. I felt relieved.

*High school lesson*
I was at my old high school, joining a 'physical exercises' class _(or sports, don't know how this is called in English)_. I wasn't very fond of these classes IRL, but in my dream I was pretty good at the game we were playing. After class, we were taking a shower. Not in 1 group, but in separate cabins (pfew) and in the meantime, I was playing a computer game (MMOG, travian), but it felt like my actions in the shower, had influence on the computer game (like getting dressed very fast, made me progress in the game). I got a really good start for a beginning player, because I've played this game before and knew how to make a fast start.
A lot of fragments of weird dream-logic, that is hard to describe...
* Flying balls related to girls and boys that were meant to be coupled
* Being in my room, hoping the night would pass quickly, so I got progress in the game  ::?: 

I think this lucid dream proves the point that having lucid orgasms does NOT ruin the dream at all!
Thanks Moonbeam, for telling me the truth!

----------


## Tobby

> Ahhh, it's coming back.... and how!! Pretty hot stuff 
> 
> *Hot stuff*



Hot stuff is always good  ::chuckle:: 





> I think this lucid dream proves the point that having lucid orgasms does NOT ruin the dream at all!
> Thanks Moonbeam, for telling me the truth!



I'm wondering why for guys does ruin a dream (at least that is what I think is implied here...). Maybe I'll be able to find that out for myself after some more months of training  ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

Sara you went thru a door!  :boogie:   I love seeing your progress--it's so fast.  I think it must be you and not just your sleeping schedule.

Your welcome.  You would have figured it out on your own anyway.

----------


## mark

ha ha thats cool as owt, I am seriously envious of your lucid ability ha ha I bet it was cool to pass through the door, did you see the wood as you passed through?

----------


## Sara

> Sara you went thru a door!   I love seeing your progress--it's so fast.  I think it must be you and not just your sleeping schedule.







> ha ha thats cool as owt, I am seriously envious of your lucid ability ha ha I bet it was cool to pass through the door, did you see the wood as you passed through?



Owww, thanks Mark and Moonbeam 

No, I didn't see anything as I went through. I'm glad I didn't get stuck  ::D: 

I wished I had a special trick or technique I could share with you guys, except for the fact that I go to bed tired.





> Your welcome.  You would have figured it out on your own anyway.



Hmmm, I'm not so sure about that... I always avoided it, because being lucid is even better than an orgasm  ::embarrassed::  (at least it lasts longer  ::D: )

Oh, Moonbeam: I found out something to work on during the day for increasing vision! (or for not loosing the dream, when vision fades)
Every time I go to the toilet, I leave the lights OFF, so it's pretty dark and I have to concentrate more on touch and other senses. This way, I hope I'm feeling less 'lost' when vision fades in a dream. Also, I close my eyes when I'm in the elevator (if no other people are around) and feel the walls. When the elevator stops and the door opens, I open my eyes again and see the new environment.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Hot stuff*



Hot stuff, indeed.  :Hi baby:  Hehe.





> No, I didn't see anything as I went through. I'm glad I didn't get stuck



I _hate_ when that happens. I've been stuck in _so_ many walls/ceilings. Ugh. Gets on my damned nerves. I can only remember one time where I actually saw the insides. It was like the inside of the wall was a dark hallway where there was hardly any light and all, and I could just barely make out the wood grain. It was pretty cool, actually.  :smiley: 

Good stuff, Sara. Keep it up.  ::content::

----------


## raklet

> Without any intention of continuing, I had a third orgasm...



Phewww!  If you give Tobby the same treatment, no wonder he is so tired and can have a lucid while sitting on the train!

----------


## whyhelloheart

You and your GOOD DREAMS, Sara!
Sweet jesus!


I'm at school now and I haven't read everything in depth, but I will as soon as I get home! ;]

----------


## Tobby

> Phewww!  If you give Tobby the same treatment, no wonder he is so tired and can have a lucid while sitting on the train!



 ::angel::   ::bigteeth::

----------


## Sara

> I _hate_ when that happens. I've been stuck in _so_ many walls/ceilings. Ugh. Gets on my damned nerves. I can only remember one time where I actually saw the insides. It was like the inside of the wall was a dark hallway where there was hardly any light and all, and I could just barely make out the wood grain. It was pretty cool, actually. 
> 
> Good stuff, Sara. Keep it up.



Ohh, you've seen the inside of walls? That sounds cool!
I don't want to get stuck in them... (replace mental image: I will pass easily through the wall next time! AND look at the insides)

Thanks for visiting, O!

----------


## mark

> I _hate_ when that happens. I've been stuck in _so_ many walls/ceilings. Ugh. Gets on my damned nerves. I can only remember one time where I actually saw the insides. It was like the inside of the wall was a dark hallway where there was hardly any light and all, and I could just barely make out the wood grain. It was pretty cool, actually.



ha ha I remember reading those times, especially when you got stuck in the ceiling lol  :tongue2: 

yeah sara your lucky like that I once got stuck inside a wall and because there was no light it ended my dream  ::?:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Oh, Moonbeam: I found out something to work on during the day for increasing vision! (or for not loosing the dream, when vision fades)
> Every time I go to the toilet, I leave the lights OFF, so it's pretty dark and I have to concentrate more on touch and other senses. This way, I hope I'm feeling less 'lost' when vision fades in a dream. Also, I close my eyes when I'm in the elevator (if no other people are around) and feel the walls. When the elevator stops and the door opens, I open my eyes again and see the new environment.



I'll have to try that.  :smiley:  Could maybe be used for scene-shifts too.





> ha ha I remember reading those times, especially when you got stuck in the ceiling lol



That's happened to me every time I've tried to fly out of a room.  Glass is fine, but solid things are a different story.

----------


## Sara

*4-1-2007  20 minute Nap-dream*

*Happy animals*

I'm in the backyard at my parents house, where I used to play a lot when I was a child. I have 2 little mice which I set free on the grass. My mother and I are looking at the goats. My sweet goat Roetje is also there. He is very happy and starts jumping around like only crazy goats can do  ::content:: 

I discuss leaving the mice outside, so they are free again, but one of them runs back to me. I call the other, to see if he wants to be free or not, but he also runs up my arm and sits on my shoulder. I'm glad to see the little mice love me and don't want to be free.

*scene change, still 1 dream I believe*

*Panoramic view*
I'm in a room, sitting at a large table. There is one window which gives a view on the city. At first, I think it pictures a city far, far away and I start wondering what city this is (a German city, I guess). Then a friend enters the room, she says it is not a representation of another city, but just the view if you would look outside. I look again and see she's right!
Next fragment is very weird, hard to explain...

As I look outside this window, I'm kind of sucked into it. I feel myself turning,$ as the image in the window changes and shows the buildings that stand around a little square. Then I feel like I'm lifted up, feels like flying _(funny, happy song, btw)_, as the window shows the square from the top! For a moment, I think it's weird that I can see this square from the top, while I'm just looking out of the window. Found a representation of this image! Even in my dream, I thought it was not possible to see the square like that... but I forget to do a RC and keep on dreaming.

I'm back in the room, sitting on the couch. My friend sits at the table, laughing at me. I take a look at a picture and see she's making fun of me. The quickly put her hand somewhere while the pic was taken, so I look stupid  :Sad: 
I open my computer and start looking for the original pic, but all I can find is my own forum and no 'my documents' folder.

*edit: for those who want to virtual-visit other cities: take a look HERE *

----------


## Tobby

> I'm in the backyard at my parents house, where I used to play a lot when I was a child. I have 2 little mice which I set free on the grass. My mother and I are looking at the goats. My sweet goat Roetje is also there. He is very happy and starts jumping around like only crazy goats can do 
> 
> I discuss leaving the mice outside, so they are free again, but one of them runs back to me. I call the other, to see if he wants to be free or not, but he also runs up my arm and sits on my shoulder. I'm glad to see the little mice love me and don't want to be free.



How sweet!!  :smiley: 





> I'm back in the room, sitting on the couch. My friend sits at the table, laughing at me. I take a look at a picture and see she's making fun of me. The quickly put her hand somewhere while the pic was taken, so I look stupid



Not so nice of that friend of yours...

----------


## mark

> That's happened to me every time I've tried to fly out of a room.  Glass is fine, but solid things are a different story.



yeah its strange that is, im starting to think its because there in no visual stimuli in side solid objects. Like when I try to get into space i loose it because I loose my reference points





> *Happy animals*



Do you really have a goat? thats great lol

That sounds like a really nice dream I bet it is good to look back on  :smiley: 





> *Panoramic view*



sounds cool with the view of the square. I also get those DCs who laugh at me its not nice is it  ::?:

----------


## raklet

Did you / do you live on a farm?  I always read about the goats, chickens, horses and who knows whatever else you had while growing up, and it just made me wonder.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Originally Posted by *Sara*  
> _No, I didn't see anything as I went through. I'm glad I didn't get stuck _



 





> I _hate_ when that happens. I've been stuck in _so_ many walls/ceilings. Ugh. .



Etc...

All this discussion being stuck in walls and ceilings...

I have never had this happen. But I'm sure after reading this I can count in it  ::D: .

I enjoyed reading your last few dreams, sara. I look forward to catching up.

----------


## Caradon

> Sara you went thru a door!  I love seeing your progress--it's so fast. I think it must be you and not just your sleeping schedule.



I agree with that, Your definitely a natural!

----------


## Sara

> Do you really have a goat? thats great lol



I used to have one when I was young.
Had a dream about her a few weeks ago (first time ever) but then she was afraid of me and didn't want to be caught  :Sad:  I hoped she would return in my dreams in a happier mood, so now she did  :smiley: 
I always had so much fun with my goat when I was young, she was like a dog for me  ::D: . I promise to scan a photo next time I'm at my parents house  :smiley: 





> sounds cool with the view of the square. I also get those DCs who laugh at me its not nice is it



No, it's really annoying  :Sad:  Had another dream with DCs laughing at me last night.





> Did you / do you live on a farm?  I always read about the goats, chickens, horses and who knows whatever else you had while growing up, and it just made me wonder.



Hehe, no, didn't live on a farm, but quite close to it. For Dutch standards we had a pretty big garden (0.2 hectares) half of it was a meadow for goats, chickens and other animals. My parents love animals and succeeded very well at converting this love to me and my sister. We even had nandoes (small ostriches) when we were young. 





> All this discussion being stuck in walls and ceilings...
> 
> I have never had this happen. But I'm sure after reading this I can count in it .



Ohh, that's what I'm afraid of too... I seem to have the ability of easily taking over other peoples experiences in my dreams. Some things are very good (isn't it right, Mark  ::D:  ) others I'm less happy about... (attacking DCs, chavs etc...)
When people describe a scary dream, I sometimes skip it, so it doesn't get into my mind and make me dream about it.

But not all of it gets included, I never had any animal-attack or action dreams like Caradon  :Sad: 





> I enjoyed reading your last few dreams, sara. I look forward to catching up.



Thanks TS  :smiley: 





> I agree with that, Your definitely a natural!



Thanks Caradon  :Oops: 
But practice is definitely needed: 2 days without RCs and forum and I'm back to normal dreams only. Very long ones by the way (and some very explicit hot stuff  :Oops: ), I hope to find time today to work them all out...

----------


## Sara

*4-01-2008 - 11 hours of sleep*

Long night sleep (almost 3x as much as normal  :wink2:  ) and LOOOONG dreams. Too long to completely work out, so I'll stick with some details that were interesting or funny. Most interesting parts are coloured purple.

The all-over theme in my dreams was 'sleep-over' and all the time I was preparing to sleep a weekend at another place.

*old friend and getting married*
Not an interesting title  :tongue2:  I was with a friend from the past (who I haven't seen in years) in a grocery shop. We were taking some frozen foods and discussing which ones were best for the weekend. I remember taking a LOT more than I needed, just because I get all greedy when there's so much good food to chose from  ::D:  

*scene change*

I'm sitting at some stairs, on the left side. My boyfriend asks me to marry him and off course I say yes  :smiley: 
Few minutes later, I'm sitting on the right side of the stairs, with my boyfriend sitting 2 steps higher. I am my sister and I ask my boyfriend to marry me  ::?: 
He says yes. Now I ask him, is it OK to marry 2 women?
He says it is legal, as long as these women are sisters.


*Old high school*

I'm at my old high school, walking a bit around in the aula (big hall). The hall is crowded with people. I see a small group of people waving with a strange flag, looking like this:

I see this is the flag from 'Be7ond' and I know *L* and *b12* must be there too.. I get a little afraid, be7ond seems like a terrorist group and I'm glad that there are so many other people around... (on awakening, my boyfriend confirms a flag like this was on TV yesterday, it was in the news from 1986, but I don't remember to which group of activists it belongs)

In the centre of the hall is a high pole, up to the roof. A girl has climbed into this pole and is hanging on it with a rope.
2 guys below are playing with a stick and a sort of rotating frisbees. They throw it in the air and catch it again. The weird thing is, that it takes MUCH longer for the frisbees to get down again, than would be normal and I wonder how this is possible (should have done an RC on this).
When I look up at the pole, I see it is hanging over to 1 side! I'm afraid the whole roof will come down and I start running towards the end of the hall (here are some small stairs which lead up to a classroom and there is some 'roof' above it, much lower than the hall).
I fail to climb up the stairs as the panic is spreading... Everybody knows the roof is going to fall down! My legs are strapped together, with a tight skirt or something. I ask a girl to pull me up the stairs and she helps me out  :smiley: 

When everybody is safe, standing near the edges of the hall or sitting on the stairs like me, the roof (a big, black curtain) starts falling down. But when it's almost at the ground, it is magically lifted up again. The girl in the pole managed to get it straight up. I'm a bit disappointed, but don't know why.
I'm wondering: how is it possible that the hall was filled with people and now they all fit on the stairs  ::?: 

While sitting on the stairs, I remember I'm engaged now. I want to tell everybody that I'm getting married, but I don't, since it would bring bad luck  ::?: 

Some crazy fragments:

Teachers call their students to get in the classrooms. Then they roll out a bed on wheels (like a hospital bed) with a student sleeping in it. I mention if I would be sleeping there, I would like a bit more privacy

I wake up, have been sleeping in school with my BF. I walk around in the school with only the blanket around my body. I'm really aware of the feel of the blanket and I'm glad it doesn't fall off  ::D: 
I try to find some food to make a breakfast, sneak past the congi&#235;rge (technical assistant?) but can't find any food  :Sad: 

Back at our sleeping place, I'm cooking 2 pans with water. I put a few eggs in one pan. The other is cooking to disinfect the water.

Dreams from tonight will follow later, going to see my horse now  ::D:

----------


## raklet

Whoa, those dreams are all over the place.  I liked the one best where your boyfriend is going to marry you and your sister.   ::chuckle::

----------


## Oneiro

That flag.. I mean, I may be wrong, but isn't it the flag of the white supremacist Eugene Terreblanche's organisation? Based on a stylisation of a swastika?

----------


## Oneiro

Just googled Eugene Terreblanche's flag, and although not exactly the same, it is very close.

----------


## Sara

> That flag.. I mean, I may be wrong, but isn't it the flag of the white supremacist Eugene Terreblanche's organisation? Based on a stylisation of a swastika?



 ::shock::  you're right! It was like that flag! See it here in the background.


It's like the nazi-flag (which has a mirror-image of the swastika) but with 3 instead of 4 'hooks'. Scary... And weird how my SC linked this flag to Be7ond  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

ha ha well im glad the goat was nicer for you this time  :smiley: 


I often find that the longer I sleep the more recall I have, That flag is mad! I thought to it was a variant on the nazi flag.....who are be7ond? I have never heard of them

that some good recall you had sara  :boogie: . I laughed at the marriage part especially the its legal to marry sisters  ::lol::  I love the things peoples SC come up with  :tongue2:

----------


## Sara

> I often find that the longer I sleep the more recall I have, That flag is mad! I thought to it was a variant on the nazi flag.....who are be7ond? I have never heard of them



I dunno, just saw this word a few times in the profile of L (DV member fka born2kill) and my SC made a terrorist group of it  :wink2: 





> that some good recall you had sara . I laughed at the marriage part especially the its legal to marry sisters  I love the things peoples SC come up with



LOL, I really like these sayings too. Should make my personal list of stupid DC-quotes  ::D: 

By the way: did you ever try to talk to someone who is sleeping? Last night I asked a question to my BF about his cellphone and he started saying the most random things ever  ::D:  I guess he was just sleep-talking, too bad I was tired, fell back asleep and don't remember what he said  :Sad:

----------


## mark

> I dunno, just saw this word a few times in the profile of L (DV member fka born2kill) and my SC made a terrorist group of it



ha ha thats funny...born2kill reminds you of a terroist group ha ha....jk sorry lol







> By the way: did you ever try to talk to someone who is sleeping? Last night I asked a question to my BF about his cellphone and he started saying the most random things ever  I guess he was just sleep-talking, too bad I was tired, fell back asleep and don't remember what he said



ah yes!! those conversations can be really weird! 

once I didnt know a ex was asleep and she said "who is that girl mark!" I was "what? you mean on the TV?" then she started proper shouting at me "no! that girl by the door idiot! you better tell her to leave mark! I hate you for this!"  ::shock::  

lol it turns out she had a dream about me cheating on her lol ::roll::

----------


## Sara

*5-01-2007 10 hours of sleep*

Again, LOTS of dreams, mainly perceived as 1 very long dream, but with a lot of scene changes in between... (all with same theme tho)

*Sex with my sister  (WTF!!!)*
OK, this is the weirdest dream I EVER had! I'm definitely NOT going into details, cause they would be way too explicit and TOO embarrassing...  :Oops: 

I have no idea why (maybe Bu knows...) but in the dream it felt really sweet and loving. We were making nice comments about each other and it was good to hear that my sis was proud of me. It was nice to be with her, only the actions involved were ehm, not to be repeated IRL  :Cheeky: 

When I woke up, I was completely confused. Like HUH? I'm lying in bed with my BF? Where's my sister??? But then I was really glad she wasn't there  ::D: 

The only small thing that could have induced this dream, was me and my BF making some funny comments about his brother's girlfriend and my sister and which of them was better looking...


*epic dream about a summer camp*
This is just too long to fully write down...
I'm at a camp site with many, many people I know. People from high school, people from university, family, friends, ex- and current flat mates... They were all looking for a place to sleep. Building tents, breaking down tents and deciding to sleep in the open air...

Some weird of funny fragments, funniest parts coloured purple.

The owner of the camp site is going to hold an auction for his internet shops. He made 70 of them. 1 guy tells me he's going to buy them all in 1 sale and resell them for 10 euros each.

I'm at my student flat, which is on the camp site. There is a big pile of dirty plates and cups, so I start doing the dishes. Then I remember doing the dishes one day ago and I wonder why there is such a big pile. I feel angry for doing all the work. Together with 2 flat mates, we rush into the room of the Chinese guy, who suddenly speaks perfect Dutch. He apologises for the dishes and admits he was keeping all the plates in his room.

I need to take a pee and can't find the bathroom. A flat mate comes out of the refrigerator and shows me there's a toilet in there! I don't think this is weird, although it's extremely small. I fold myself up, so I fit just in it.
As I'm sitting there, doing my thing, I see several girls making fun of me. I was leaning with my head on my hands and they stand there, making the same gestures. I'm a little ashamed they saw me like that and quickly hold my hands in a more normal way (well, what's normal when you're peeing in a refrigerator...)

We are on an excursion, my sister and mum are there too. We are looking at a huge machine with several heavy conveyor belts. My mum (or dad?) explains this used to be a machine for breaking coal. When I look at the machine again, it really is transporting coals!
The worker waves at us, asking if we would like to help her. We are only allowed if we can climb up to her platform. As we go over there, hundreds of people are standing in line, waiting for a small steam train to arrive. We take the shortcut up to the platform, which is indeed a difficult climb. I'm happy we are asked to help shoving coals onto the conveyor belt. I take my cellphone out of my pocket and want to take a picture of my sis. There is sand in my cell phone, so I take off the cover and start cleaning it, but the pieces fall on the ground  :Sad: 

We arrive at a big parking lot. It belongs to a riding stable. They put up a fair to raise money. Many horses are tied to the wall and to trees, some of them are afraid of the traffic and try to pull themselves loose.
I see a touringcar going round a roundabout and taking the exit to our camp site. As I'm thinking of the camp site, I just find myself there again.

OK, this is not by far the whole dream, but I get tired of writing and there were many uninteresting details. So can you imagine, it was like 10 times this long  ::?:

----------


## Burned up

Not sure I can really give you an answer for the appearence of your sister where your lover should be.  It does sound like she represents an intimate closeness (doesn't have to be sexual IRL) to you.  And it sounds like you felt OK about this.  It perhaps also suggests that you associate tenderness with femininity.  But I would stick with feelings where images appear confusing.

Love the second dream, especially the bit with the fridge.  Like one of those abstract comedy films.

----------


## mark

> *Sex with my sister  (WTF!!!)*



maybe its nothing dodgy, I cant say what sex represents for you but for me it represents closeness, aceptence etc maybe its something similar for you in that you want to be close to whatever you sister represents?






> *epic dream about a summer camp*
>  He apologises for the dishes and admits he was keeping all the plates in his room.



 :Mad:  dam that is the most annoying thing with living in shared accomodation! I hated that so much lol 

ha ha the toilet in the fridge is great! lol that made me laugh! 

shame about the DCs taking the piss out of ya again  :Sad:

----------


## Sara

Thanks for the reply, Bu and Mark

You're probably right, of sex being the minds way of putting an image to intimacy/closeness. I can now imagine why it made me feel good. I've been very close with my sister for years. Actually up until I left home and went to college. The past weeks, I have a little more contact with her and on new years eve, she told me her resolution was to 'live a bit more like me'. She didn't tell what it was, but probably my way of making a lot of fun in my life  :wink2: 

Pfew, I'm glad you're not thinking of me secretly being a lesbian  ::embarrassed:: 

And well, those people making fun of me wasn't that bad. Only 1 minute of hours and hours of dreams, most part of it was very nice  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

Sara I have thought for a long time that sex doesn't always mean sex in dreams.  I think your dream obviously proves that.  Thanks for sharing that because it proves my theory, really--people shouldn't worry about who they are having sex with in dreams because it probably symobolizes something much different.

----------


## raklet

Pheww, I bet you were relieved to not wake up next to your sister!  I was trying to imagine having a dream like that about one of my brothers - just the thought of it totally creeped me out.  My imagination wouldn't let me carry it any farther than that.

LOL at the poofrigerator.  Hope that the camp supplies weren't stored in there as well!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sara

*07-01-2007 7 hours sleep*

Not too long dreams this night and I'm happy about that, cause it saves me a lot of time working them out.

*Visiting TwoShadows*
Yay, another DV member dream!

I'm in a car with my parents, sister and TwoShadows. We are going to her house and are now driving on a highway. I only recall a short part with a nice view, but then on both sides or the road are massive landfills that are miles long and around  30 feet high with vertical edges (straight up, like a wall). It amazes me that there are mostly dining tables and couches in the dirt. I ask TS why this is, but she gives a totally random answer which I've forgotten. It is quite boring to drive on this road. Everybody is quiet  :Sad:  I wished I had a nice talk with TS...

We arrive at a huge roundabout (still on the highway) and take the first exit which leads to a small country road. TS says here is the busstop she and her father always use.

We stop at a small parking lot. TS talks about how you can buy compost (for your garden) that is made from the dirt in the land fill. And if you missed the bus, you could fill a bag for free. (woohoo  :wink2: )

I have no idea why we are all waiting at the parking lot, but it's really boring again. Maybe our car is gone, cause it feels like we are all waiting for the bus.
There is a small table with some drinks and candy bars (I remember a Bounty bar which costs $1.35. I know my parents don't like to buy anything on the road, cause it's expensive. But then I'm surprised my mum gives me a plastic cup with apple juice  :smiley: 
Interesting detail: I can feel the cold of the cup when I touch it! First it feels really hot, but the I realise it's cold.

Then TS shows me a map of this location. I see the big roundabout and try to read the name of it (or the city next to it). It says 'Compagnie'. My dad says the Americans probably pronounce this wrong, since it's a French word. My dad and I laugh when TS tries to pronounce this name  ::D:  Ow I now feel bad for making fun of her, but it sounded so funny  :tongue2: 

On the map, you can see how the area looked before the land fills were there. I point at a small truck and say: 'look, he's making the first dump for the land fill'. But TS disagrees and says: 'no, look better, it's a farmer letting cows out of his truck. And then the cows on the map strart moving and it's like I'm watching the scene from the sky instead of on a map. As I am wondering where the cows are going to, I'm roughly woken up by my alarm  :Sad:

----------


## Burned up

> Pfew, I'm glad you're not thinking of me secretly being a lesbian



Absolutely not ..... you're being very open about it  ::lol::

----------


## Burned up

> Sara I have thought for a long time that sex doesn't always mean sex in dreams.  I think your dream obviously proves that.  Thanks for sharing that because it proves my theory, really--people shouldn't worry about who they are having sex with in dreams because it probably symobolizes something much different.



Yes that's my belief too.  But we probably can't express what that "something much different" is.  It will have some things in common with sex, though (e.g. trust, exposure, ... whatever sex means to us)

----------


## raklet

I just noticed that you are getting lots of sleep.  Did you give up on the everyman schedule?

----------


## Sara

> I just noticed that you are getting lots of sleep.  Did you give up on the everyman schedule?



Well noticed, Raklet.
Jep, I gave it up for about a week and slept hours and hours during last weekend, half days actually. But this only makes me feel more tired in the evening (not used anymore to stay awake for over 12 hours on end?) 
Monophasic sleeping also decreases my chance on lucids a lot. So I decided to go back to Everyman from today  ::content::

----------


## mark

ha ha another DV member dream! nice one sara....im still waiting for my reappearance ha ha...or at least were im not scarred of you or fat lol  

 good stuff that you are going back on the everyman schedule, I look forward to reading more of your lucids  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Interesting dream. You should post that in Twoshadows journal. (If you haven't already that is.) When I had my Lucid with her in it. She said she wanted people to post their dreams of her, in her journal.

----------


## Sara

*7-01-2007 Nap dream*

OMG, just when I thought things can't get any weirder... I had the funniest DV-member dream ever  :tongue2: 

*DV strip-tease*
_[3rd person view]_ I saw *Exo* and *Vex* in a room. First they were discussing something on DV, with some other people (the room was like a physical representation of a DV thread) but then Vex took Exo apart and was going to strip for him... (to make up for some harsh words in the discussion?) 
She was wearing a really tight, leather suit and looked very sexy.
Exo noticed *Jdead* had sneaked in there too, so he commanded him to leave the room, cause he was under aged and not allowed to see a naked woman  :wink2: 

Dream ended before Vex even zipped her suit open... (ohhh, I wonder now what they were up to  ::D: )

----------


## mark

::rolllaugh:: ha ha love it sara! 

cant wait to see others reactions!  ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

LOl. Hmm, I wonder where that dream came from. :smiley:

----------


## Jdeadevil

> DV strip-tease



Lol, that's ace. What did I look like?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> but then Vex took Exo apart and was going to strip for him...



Be still, my jealous heart.  ::cry:: 




... ::chuckle::

----------


## Sara

Haha, thanks for the comments, guys!





> Lol, that's ace. What did I look like?



Hmm, you were not really visible, since you were secretly hiding in the room  :Cheeky:  

I only saw Vex clearly and Exo from the back side. And even then... I'm not good at remembering people IRL, let alone in dreams...

----------


## ExoByte

I gotta start heading into the DJ section more often  :tongue2: 

Me and Vexxy eh?  :Hi baby:  

I can't even begin to imagine the scratches I would've had  ::roll::

----------


## Burned up

> *7-01-2007 Nap dream*
> 
> OMG, just when I thought things can't get any weirder... I had the funniest DV-member dream ever 
> 
> *DV strip-tease*
> _[3rd person view]_ I saw *Exo* and *Vex* in a room. First they were discussing something on DV, with some other people (the room was like a physical representation of a DV thread) but then Vex took Exo apart and was going to strip for him... (to make up for some harsh words in the discussion?) 
> She was wearing a really tight, leather suit and looked very sexy.
> Exo noticed *Jdead* had sneaked in there too, so he commanded him to leave the room, cause he was under aged and not allowed to see a naked woman 
> 
> Dream ended before Vex even zipped her suit open... (ohhh, I wonder now what they were up to )



Wondering how a room could look like a DV thread.  But I think I know what you mean, as I have had odd dreamscapes like that.

Love the scene.  Guess there's a lot of exposing going on here.

(quietly wishing I had an erotic dream to share)

----------


## Kromoh

haha Sara just loved the dream about Exo, Vex and Jdead xDDD

pretty cool.... so, when is *DV strip-tease 2* coming?

*waits patiently*  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Sara

> Wondering how a room could look like a DV thread.  But I think I know what you mean, as I have had odd dreamscapes like that.



Hard to describe, but a virtual place needs to get a 'physical representation' somehow... Anyway, there was a lot of blue  in the room  :tongue2: 





> Love the scene.  Guess there's a lot of exposing going on here.
> 
> (quietly wishing I had an erotic dream to share)



LOL, maybe you'll see a train doing a strip-tease in your next dream  ::mrgreen:: 
JK, just keep on reading DJs with some hot stuff, eventually the images will rub off  :wink2: 





> haha Sara just loved the dream about Exo, Vex and Jdead xDDD
> 
> pretty cool.... so, when is *DV strip-tease 2* coming?
> 
> *waits patiently*



Hahaha, thanks Kromoh.
So, you want to be involved next time??

----------


## Kromoh

LOL

only if Neavo joins as well xD

----------


## Sara

Uh oh, no dreams written down for 2 days and this is what you get... all the way down to the second page  :wink2: 

I had several dreams, some good action and LOADS of missed dream signs. Not too much time for focussing on lucidity lately.

*8-1-2007 4.5hrs Core sleep (yes, back on adjusting to Everyman)*
I'm a little girl, somewhere between 7 and 10 years old. A man has given me a task: I have to 'steal' another little girl out of a van. The van is a big horse van, with an enourmous door. Surprisingly, although I'm not very tall, I can open the door by myself. I get the girl out and throw her into the pick up truck that the man is driving. I want to ride with him to town, so I can escape, but I'm not really running away.

We drive a little while and come past a meadow with horses. 2 horses are acting crazy! One is standing on it's front feet, having the hind legs stretched backwards, up in the air (as if he 'froze' while kicking another horse). The second horse is scratching it's head on the legs of the first.

I think this image is so weird, I have to take a picture of it. So I jump off the car, take my camera and again, discover it has a lot of sand in it and is therefor not functioning. _damn, what's with all the sand in my precious electronical devices_

My mum and dad cycle by. (forgot the rest, if it were even there...)

*Unstoppable car, AGAIN!*
I'm in a Peugeot 106 with a horse trailer behind it _(anyone familiar with this type of car would laugh about the image of it, pulling a trailer )_
I'm driving through my home town, the closer we get to home, the more noise the engine is making. The power also slowly decreases... I hope the car will be strong enough to pull the trailer.

*little time shift*
I try to stop the car on a grassy road in a meadow with many fences, but the car won't stand still. It keeps moving off, forward or backward, no matter what I try.  :Confused:  Pulling the hand brake doesn't work, I think the cable is broken. Finally I find out: just park the car with it's front wheels in a ditch, then put stones under the wheels of the trailer. _LOL, I'm getting creative in stopping cars_

----------


## NeAvO

Nice dreams Sara! ::goodjob2::  I have loads of driving dreams, usually I can't control it either it never does what I want it to :tongue2: 



> LOL
> 
> only if Neavo joins as well xD



One word: Creepy  :Eek:

----------


## Sara

*9-1-2-7  5.5 hours core sleep* _(at my friends place, way to cold to get up earlier! There was no heating in my room...)_

Watched Heroes before bed, but not a thing got into my dreams.

*Amazingly big house!*
I'm in my parents house, upstairs. There is a door which normally leads to a small space my dad uses to store all kinds of stuff for 'you never know'. But in my dream, it leads to a secret stairs! I walk down the stairs, they don't connect to the floor, but I get off safely. There is a slightly dark, empty hall with a stone floor. Not a very comfortable atmosphere. A person accompanies me, we walk through a hallway to a bigger hall.
This hall has a high ceiling, is lighter and looks like it hasn't been used in years. There are a lot of pictures (photos) in frames. All standing against the wall or on a metal 'stand' _(come to think of it: this might be like Isaac Mendez's place, with pictures everywhere! yay, a little bit of heroes )_

We continue to the next hall. This is really HUGE, like an exposition hall. Many people there, building their expo stand for a fair. I get a little mad at my parents. Why didn't they tell me this before?? The second hall would be a great place for storage of the stock of my shop!_ (I have this feeling a lot, the idea that my parents are/were hiding information for me. Or the feeling I should have known something earlier... I want to find out what this means IRL!!)_

Some vague fragments:
Participating in a medical research
My sister drinking something from an extremely small cup
Me helping my mother, bu squeezing out a small tube? of oil

----------


## Sara

Hey NeAvO! The one with the big fat cat... See you have a new ava  ::D: 
Welcome in my journal!





> Nice dreams Sara! I have loads of driving dreams, usually I can't control it either it never does what I want it to



Isn't that annoying how we are unable to control our dream cars  :Sad: 





> One word: Creepy :eep:



Well, if you appear, it will probably be in the form of a big lazy cat  :tongue2:

----------


## Sara

:boogie:  *Successful Wild*

After 5 days without any lucid, I really started missing it  :Sad: 
But now it's back  :smiley:  Thanks to Caradon for the inspirational read I had just before going to sleep.

LOL, *NeAvO* was in my dream briefly  :tongue2: 
It was in my first WILD, really short, more like a flash of me reading his posts and seeing his new ava with the grey cat. So I didn't really see him, let alone having some weird adventure with Kromoh.


Second WILD was much longer  :smiley:  My WILDs usually start in my bed. I feel a part of my mind falling asleep and let it go, knowing I'll enter a dream. There's only a little noise/vibratons and still hear my BF breathing. I try to move, but it's hard. My body is too heavy to get up, so I float out of bed, feet first, on my back (haha, never flew this way)

I go straight through the wall and remember someone (MB?) asking what it felt like. Well, it felt a bit warm  ::?:  The vision was gone for a moment, but this didn't wake me, I just waited till it came back.
Vision was still dark, cause I had the lights off when I went to bed (not normal, I sleep often with lights on). I tried to find a window, so I could get outside.

Suddenly, there was noise. I entered a disco!  ::banana::  The noise in my head made sense now, it was a good dance beat (very loud music, but at least enjoyably rythmical). The club was filled with people, but not too crowded, so I started looking around for people I knew. I see a lot of young people, 2 dark boys with short hair talking to each other. One is much longer than the other. I try to remember if they are from DV, but the music is so loud, I cannot ask them anything.

I get really happy because of the music! Start swinging and even close my eyes briefly to let myself completely go with the flow  :boogie:  Open them again, think 'cool, lucidity not lost'. Now, what to do... I walk around some more, don't see familiar people. Give a random guy a quick kiss, cause he reminds me of Peter, but I don't feel like making out with anyone. I'm too happy about the music...

Then I start feeling heavier vibrations in my head. Like my jaws are opening and closing rapidly (dunno how this is called in English). _*lucidity fading here*_ I feel with my hands and think this is real. The muscles on the side of my head are really tense. This feels dangerous! I don't want to injure myself, so I try to wake up. I thought I woke up, try a nose plug and am still dreaming  :boogie: 

This time I leave the room through a window on the other side. The surrounding looks just like RL. Just as I'm amazed about my flying capability and remember the advanced task of the month, I start to crash  :Sad: 
I try to focus on bouncing back up when I hit the ground, but no such luck and I wake up.

Feel my tongue is between my teeth. If this jaw movement was really happening, my tongue would be bleeding really bad...

Total time: around 10 minutes.

Need to remember: my real body is asleep, it is lying still and is safe. Any physical sensations are only in my dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

> *Visiting TwoShadows*
> Yay, another DV member dream!



Yay...thanks for thinking about me.





> I wished I had a nice talk with TS...



I know how you feel. Sometimes after I wake up from dreams I think that I should have done more. Especially talking or asking questions.






> TS talks about how you can buy compost (for your garden)



That's cool, because I do have a garden. Did you know that?  :smiley: 






> It says 'Compagnie'. My dad says the Americans probably pronounce this wrong, since it's a French word. My dad and I laugh when TS tries to pronounce this name  Ow I now feel bad for making fun of her, but it sounded so funny



Yeah, I don't speak any French, and just looking at the word makes me know that I would massacre it any way I tried to pronounce it.  ::D: 

Anyway, cool dream. Glad to have shown up... :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> Need to remember:[/U] my real body is asleep, it is lying still and is safe. Any physical sensations are only in my dream.



This is interesting, as I often wonder whether physical sensations in dreams are for real or whether they're like emotional feelings and can't be inflicted from outside of the body (unlike teeth biting tongue).

On the other hand, I was once sleeping on my arm which was in a painful position (bit twisted underneath me) and I dreamed of a cold fear in my arm before I awoke.  So the external pain became an emothional one.

I wonder if your jaw really was tensing (not sure I know the word for that either - spasm?) but only very little.  Maybe you weren't just having REM but also RJM???

----------


## Sara

> This is interesting, as I often wonder whether physical sensations in dreams are for real or whether they're like emotional feelings and can't be inflicted from outside of the body (unlike teeth biting tongue).
> 
> On the other hand, I was once sleeping on my arm which was in a painful position (bit twisted underneath me) and I dreamed of a cold fear in my arm before I awoke.  So the external pain became an emothional one.
> 
> I wonder if your jaw really was tensing (not sure I know the word for that either - spasm?) but only very little.  Maybe you weren't just having REM but also RJM???



*goes wondering, wtf is RJM* 

...


AHHHH, rapid jaw movement. LOL  ::D:  That's a good description of it!

I don't know if it was real, should ask my BF next time to watch my face when I fall asleep  :wink2:  but I guess it wasn't. It only happened together with the loud music, which is also one of the SP characteristics. I've had worse (more fearful) experiences in SP, but the RJM was kind of freaky. It had stopped after an FA, so that's why I concluded it wasn't really happening...

----------


## Burned up

> *goes wondering, wtf is RJM* 
> 
> ...



...you'll get there...





> AHHHH, rapid jaw movement. LOL  That's a good description of it!
> 
> I don't know if it was real, should ask my BF next time to watch my face when I fall asleep  but I guess it wasn't. It only happened together with the loud music, which is also one of the SP characteristics. I've had worse (more fearful) experiences in SP, but the RJM was kind of freaky. It had stopped after an FA, so that's why I concluded it wasn't really happening...



Whooo.  That makes it more interesting.  The FA made it stop.

----------


## mark

interesting lucid there sara! 

I like the idea of a lucid disco that would be cool! shame you never recognized anyone it would have been funny for you to watch them dancing in your dreams lol

That jaw thing is mad! do you have any idea what happened there?

----------


## Sara

*10-01-2007 5.5 hrs core sleep*

After writing down my WILD, I went to bed to try a second time, but it doesn't work like that usually.

Finally had some real adventurous action in my dreams this night! Watched 'Minority Report' before sleeping, which is a great movie btw!

*Army truck*

- I'm in a building with a huge elevator. It's rather dark, with a blue, gloomy light.

Next thing I know, I'm in a high army vehicle. It looks like a tank, but has normal wheels and the top is more like a patrol car (those things without a roof). We are driving over the highway for a tour. I was wondering, why didn't we go off-road, since we were driving this all terrain vehicle. My wishes were heard and there was an exit that went straight into the 'sand dunes'.

Well, that was not a good idea! There were 2 people walking on this sand road, both were carrying guns! One silver and 1 black. The driver didn't see this. He overpassed first man. I saw he wanted to shoot us from behind. I tried to lay down and shouted at the others, but they didn't really respond. Then the men threw his gun, which was now more like a small boomerang-knife. It flew over my head and got pinned into the dashboard. Pfew, no-one harmed. Dream ended (or I forgot) before we got to the second person.

Haha, so far my exciting dream action  ::D: 

_Some action IRL: I went skating with my horse, Tobby was going to film it. First time past the camera went really nice, but on the second attempt, my right skate got in front of my left and I fell face forward to the ground. My horse got scared and kicked me in the face (thank you horse  ) and our skating exercise was over for today. No real harm except for a hurting little finger and a slight bruise on my cheek. Lucky me, we got it on tape 
I've seen my mistake: I wanted to stay on the road instead of following my horse into the grass. That's quite stupid, cause these skates are MADE for grass. Well, next time better luck (plus wear my protection if I plan for a fast gallop)_

----------


## Sara

> interesting lucid there sara! 
> 
> I like the idea of a lucid disco that would be cool! shame you never recognized anyone it would have been funny for you to watch them dancing in your dreams lol



Yeah, it would have been great if you guys were all there! The big DV party  ::content:: 
I can't imagine how my mind could make up so many people, all of them unknown! And yet I was completely comfortable, being in a disco without anyone I knew (wouldn't be IRL...)





> That jaw thing is mad! do you have any idea what happened there?



My best guess is that this was SP side-effects. Hmm, maybe I'll make a post about it, see if anyone knows...

Weirdest thing was, when I touched my face, being convinced that it were my dream hands touching my real face and then got scared by the fact I had an extremely tight muscle above my ear (tested this now, there really ARE muscles there if you tightly close your jaw)
But if I had the real RJM, I should have felt some muscle aching when I finally woke up, wouldn't I?

----------


## Moonbeam

> I go straight through the wall and remember someone (MB?) asking what it felt like. Well, it felt a bit warm



Figures it was me, since I can't do it!  :tongue2:   But good job!  I'm getting jealous of your going-thru-stuff skills.  ::?:   It took me ages just to get thru glass.

Once in an early lucid that I had, I dreamed that I was at a DV convention learning about dreams, and I got lucid.  I "recognized" a lot of people in the room, and I started flying around the room, and pj high-fived me.  

I bet the jaw thing was SP, or something like that.  I've thought my body was doing weird things during lucids too.  Lots of times I've thought I was really talking and yelling and stuff; but when I wake up I know that I probably wasn't.

----------


## raklet

The horse skating sounds awesome!  I would love to try it, but I will have to live it proxy through your writings - or how about some of that video?  Please???!!! (you don't have to show the falling part)

----------


## Moonbeam

Oh yea, I read about that but I forgot to say I hope you are not too hurt!  That sounded painful!

Please post a video!  ::lol::

----------


## Sara

Ah, OK, here's the vid. Without the falling-part  ::D: 



*11-01-2007 25 min. Morning nap*

Yeah, 40 seconds of lucidity! Just enough to accomplish my basic task  ::D: 

A rather long dream for this short period of sleep, but I only remember 2 fragments:

- I'm in a bedroom, looks like a student room. My boyfriend made up his bed. The blanket is very large. On one side it lays on the bed, other side on the desk. I sit in the middle, like it's a hammock. It slowly slides down to the ground. My boyfriend is not too happy about me ruining his perfectly made bed  :wink2: 

- I'm in a train, or actually just getting out of it. As soon as it moves off, I realise I *forgot my jacket*! I run after the train, which has turned into a sort of tram/bus now. The driver noticed me and stops the vehicle. A boy steps out, holding a jacket just like mine. I take it, but realise this is HIS jacket and he is wearing mine. I think he wants to steal my jacket, cause he says "oh really, well, prove me that this is yours!" I manage to get my own jacket back. Check the pockets and confirm my wallet is still there _(lost it last week, luckily it was found inside a university building and I have it back now)._

I rest at a tree. On the ground, I see a *tiny toy* (sort of plastic micky mouse puppet) which holds a great value. I remember thinking 'see, there was some good reason about forgetting my jacket, otherwise I never would have found this thing. I pick it up and see another, and one more and some others... I think 'hmm, this is weird, normally it only happens in dreams that I find valuable items on the floor'. Not expecting I could be dreaming, I pinch my nose. Hey, WTF, I can breath! _ (yeah, I finally discovered the awesomeness of a random nose pinch!!)_

OK, so this IS a dream, now what can I do....
I see red mailboxes at the end of the street. Then I remember my task! Ask for my new year's resolution. Knowing I don't have too much time, I approach an old lady that is crossing the street. On the middle of the street, I ask her immediately (in Dutch): "Please, what is my new year's resolution? "

She responds with a mumbling voice: "Nou, mevrouw, je zult het niet zo leuk vinden, maar je moet meer thee brengen" (translated: "well, miss, you won't like it, but you'll have to bring more tea")
To make sure I understood her correctly, I ask "Tea?"
She says more clearly now: "Ja, viertijd thee, zoals mijn moeder vroeger ......" ("yes, four-time tea, like my mother used to .....")

I'm happy with the answer, turn around and see it's a bit dark. I feel the dream can fade every second, so I yell 'clarity, brightness SUNSHINE!' but it doesn't work. I wake up 5 seconds before my alarm goes of  ::D: 

Hmm, I think she meant 'vier-jaargetijden thee', which is 'four season tea'. 
I like  autumn and winter tea. And if she means 'drink' instead of 'bring', it would make sense. I don't drink very much (half a litre a day, on average) so drinking more tea/water would be a healthy new year's resolution  ::content::

----------


## mark

ha ha ha I love the skater horse! it looks so much fun ha ha I want to try..... is that you by the way?

congrats on the task sara interesting answer....makes me want a cup of tea lol  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> ha ha ha I love the skater horse! it looks so much fun ha ha I want to try..... is that you by the way?



Yep, that's me. No other fools around here who skate with their horses (except for my BF, but he had to hold the camera)





> congrats on the task sara interesting answer....makes me want a cup of tea lol



Thanks  ::content:: 
I couldn't wait to get my wings back. For next month, there are already some good suggestions  :smiley:  I hope you had a chance for WILD yesterday evening!

*11-01-2007 5.5 hrs core sleep* (plus some in the bus, but no dreams from that)

Very chaotic dreams last night. Must have been the overdose of caffeine and some alcohol. Only remembered the outline of the dream and one detailed, strange fragment.

*Eurotrip*
The goal was that we were going home from a party, but had to drop off people in different countries. Not traveling by train this time, but with a large car/small bus. Some were living in Germany, one in Austria. We had a map with dots where the people lived and were discussing the shortest way between all places. It would take 8 hours back from Austria to Holland._ (pretty good dream-guess, wonder if the number has some other meaning)_

Fragment:
We're in a shop, sort of souvenir/tank shop. There's a rack which is first full of shrimps in all different sizes. Everybody has bought something, I can't choose which one to take. Then they change into things: a horse whip (long shrimp) a hair clip, a brush... all in the same sand/yellowish colour. The more I look, the more different items I see. This makes the choice even more difficult. I try to reason what I should take, but the overload on items makes me nervous.

_Ah, I remember some comment in a DJ (was it by MB?) about an overload of things... but can't find it now._

Reason of this dream is not that difficult to find, since we were driving home after the party in a small touring car with several of my BF's collegues. They had the biggest fun, but I just slept through it, haha.

----------


## raklet

Thanks for the video.  That looks like a lot of fun! Should be good dream material for Caradon at least.

Nice job on the lucid.  That was one of the most rational responses I have seen from a DC yet.

----------


## Moonbeam

::lol::  Sara that is so cool!  I love your horse, s/he looks so pretty!  It must be well trained for you to be able to do that!  I bet you were getting some funny looks from people driving by!

That is hilarious, I wonder if anyone has ever done that before.  *thinking I need a horse, a place to put it, and a pair of those skates*  ::D: 

Or maybe....I could do it in a lucid dream!  That might be more practical.  If I ever have one again, that is.   ::?: 

Congrats on the New Year's Res.   I'm not even incubating the tasks this month for some reason.  I should start on the planet one.

----------


## Burned up

Love the vid.  Not sure which of you was enjoying it the most!

----------


## mark

that eurotrip sounds interesting! and I bet it would have been good if you could have remembered more.

he he that fragment was random I love it.....so was it a real shrimp or is that the name of a whip?  :Oops:  lol

----------


## Sara

> Thanks for the video.  That looks like a lot of fun! Should be good dream material for Caradon at least.



Not just for Caradon, but I'm happy to return a favour, since he inspired me to buy these skates in the first place  ::D: 





> Nice job on the lucid.  That was one of the most rational responses I have seen from a DC yet.



You're right, she might be just an old lady, but she had some good advice  :wink2: 





> Sara that is so cool!  I love your horse, s/he looks so pretty!  It must be well trained for you to be able to do that!  I bet you were getting some funny looks from people driving by!



Thanks MB. My horse is a 'he', but commonly regarded as a mare, since he can look so cute and innocent, haha.





> Or maybe....I could do it in a lucid dream!  That might be more practical.  If I ever have one again, that is.



Ohhh, sure you will! Just blame the cold for a few days. Bet you have some good REM rebound when you're over it!!






> Love the vid.  Not sure which of you was enjoying it the most!



Thanks man. At least you guys are all enthusiastic about it  ::content::  On my horse-forum I got a lot of comments on how dangerous this is  :Sad: 





> he he that fragment was random I love it.....so was it a real shrimp or is that the name of a whip?  lol



Yeah, there was some good fun. And first there were real shrimps, in different sizes (you know, the small ones that go on a toast, up to big gambas (is that the name in English too?)

----------


## Moonbeam

> Yeah, there was some good fun. And first there were real shrimps, in different sizes (you know, the small ones that go on a toast, up to big gambas (is that the name in English too?)



That dream was so strange, I wasn't sure if you were really talking about "shrimp". ::lol::   You mean the little edible sea-bugs?  The small ones are "salad shrimp", and the big ones are "jumbo shrimp", a famous oxymoron.  Like "military intelligence".

----------


## Caradon

Cool video! Your allowed to take your horse down the road like that where you live?  ::shock::  I was expecting more of a country setting. that looked like it was in town. I couldn't get away with that here. I can imagine the looks I would get lol. Everyone would be staring.

Congratulations on having such a good start to the year with Lucidity. :smiley: 
I'm having a crap start. :Sad:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Cool video! Your allowed to take your horse down the road like that where you live?  I was expecting more of a country setting. that looked like it was in town. I couldn't get away with that here. I can imagine the looks I would get lol. Everyone would be staring.



That's what I was thinking too.

----------


## Sara

> That dream was so strange, I wasn't sure if you were really talking about "shrimp".  You mean the little edible sea-bugs?  The small ones are "salad shrimp", and the big ones are "jumbo shrimp", a famous oxymoron.  Like "military intelligence".



Hahaha, thanks for the explanation of 'oxymoron'  ::D:  LOL @ military intelligence.

I did mean those sea-bugs. Don't really like them... Here's a picture of the 'big ones' called gambas. They are really a hand full... http://www.dkimages.com/discover/pre...775/529204.JPG





> Cool video! Your allowed to take your horse down the road like that where you live?  I was expecting more of a country setting. that looked like it was in town. I couldn't get away with that here. I can imagine the looks I would get lol. Everyone would be staring.



LOL, it was just outside town indeed. Well, I don't have much choice: our stables are near this town and I have to go down this road before I can enter a forest, or less occpied roads. We don't have that much deserted areas here, like you have  :Cheeky: 

Actually, people do stare, but they are more like "hey, that's interesting, you don't get tired from skating this way  ::D: " If I would have lived in the west of Holland, people would probably make fun of me, shouting at me etc, but people in the east of Holland are more relaxed and open minded  ::content:: 





> Congratulations on having such a good start to the year with Lucidity.
> I'm having a crap start.



Tnx Caradon, I'm sure it will come back for you too!
Oh, I invented an amazing new sports last night in my dream, kite-rafting!
Would be the perfect sport for you, since there's some high jumps involved  :wink2:

----------


## Burned up

> Thanks man. At least you guys are all enthusiastic about it  On my horse-forum I got a lot of comments on how dangerous this is



A forum for horses.  Cool.





> Yeah, there was some good fun. And first there were real shrimps, in different sizes (you know, the small ones that go on a toast, up to big gambas (is that the name in English too?)



King prawns / scampi in the UK.  (OK scampi is an Italian word but they usually call them gamberoni I think.  If there's a difference then I've never spotted it).

----------


## Burned up

> That dream was so strange, I wasn't sure if you were really talking about "shrimp".  You mean the little edible sea-bugs?  The small ones are "salad shrimp", and the big ones are "jumbo shrimp", a famous oxymoron.  Like "military intelligence".



LOL

 ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Sara

*13-01-2007* 8hrs - long night sleep

Most interesting or funny parts in purple  :smiley: 

*extreme hearing device*
I'm walking through a shopping street, together with a friend. We pass a crowd that is wearing fancy, white hearing devices (like the iPod design headphones).
Those people say they can hear sounds from over 100 metres away! They are talking to each other like "ohh, I can hear what's happening on that cross-road, there in the distance".
I say to my friend in a soft voice "those people are crazy!" and then I realise they probably heard me, cause they have super hearing power... But I don't care  :tongue2: 

*round-round-roundabout*
I'm in the car with my sister, driving on a roundabout. She doesn't know which exit to take and I try to help her. But the names on the signs only point to cities that are really far away (like Lisbon) and we need the exit for the city where she lives. I suggest 1 exit, since it seems to head south, but then this turns out to be the highway to Rotterdam. I'm sorry for my sister that I made the wrong choice.

Then 1 very long dream, guess it was over an hour and was like a chain of connecting, but random events.

*The random camp-site events*
Main setting was a camp-site (very common dream location for me).

First I had a class, taught by a very strict and orderly business teacher. Some of my fellow (beta) students were there. We discussed how well organised all those alpha students are... Our most chaotic (process engineering) teacher is there too, maybe she can learn something from this class  :wink2: 

I don't feel really comfortable in this class, since I don't have my books and papers organised. The teacher leaves the classroom and I have to follow him.
He goes out for watering the plants that are in the pedestrian area outside. (those public large things with flowers, in the middle of the road). I think this is very stupid of him, those plants are watered by the municipal service, so why bother :S (I think, this is a lesson in becoming more social and care also about things that are not your own...) Then he starts to pour BEER in the flower beds! Only half a bottle per thing. This makes no sense and I try to explain the teacher this is really useless. He gets a little angry at me, like he's impatient about me not understanding his actions.

We arrive at a place where my best friend is sitting. She says she got a 7 (a B in US grading?) for her marketing test. The teacher is really proud of her! Then she says I got a 10 (the highest mark, is that an A+ ?) and I'm really surprised, but the teacher doesn't say anything. I start crying and run off to the toilets.

Good toilets this time (clean and the door closes) but when I pee, I wet the seat and pee out of the toilet, which is very strange if you are sitting on it  ::?: 

I leave the toilet, get back to the teacher and start asking more intelligent questions. Maybe the beer had a nutritional value for the plants. I try and understand the lesson now, but still have a discussion about the roots of a cottonwood tree.

I've been to the toilets again and walk back to the camp-site. I'm with some guys from my studies. We walk past a field with plum trees. I pick a ripe plum, but then 2 guard standing next to the field are coming after me! I drop the plum and try to run. I can't run very fast, so I try to pull myself forward with my hands. The guard catches me, but there is no punishment.

*getting tired of writing all in detail  :Sad:  *

I arrive back at the camp-site. The owner is placing tents. He does this with a tractor. 

We walk from one part to another part of the camp site. They say we're entering 'Florida' so we have to disinfect our feet. There's a pool of mudd serving this purpose. _(lol, so this is my SC opinion on Florida)_

On a small path through the forest, I see some horses riding by. I wished I was riding there too and right that second, I AM riding a horse and feel his footsteps on the soft ground (or am I the horse...)

At the exit of the forest, there's a lady with a really fat horse. People around are criticizing it's weight and say the horse might get ill because he is so fat.

I don't want to get involved in the discussion and move on. I see a shop with some stalls outside. They sell old Christmas boxes for 1 euro (the ones you get from work at Christmas). I remember I wanted to give some of my friends a box like this. When I take a closer look, they turn out to be boxes for animal lovers. 1 has many toys and food for cats, so I want to take it for Tobby.

I leave the shop and see a cage with little rats.  I try to stroke them through the bars of the cage, but they try to bite me  :Sad:  A little girl starts talking to me. She explains these are the rats from her school. I tell her the school did a bad job, giving aggressive rats to kids. My suggestion is to put all the rats down and buy some new ones.

*Woohoo: Kite-raften* 
Imagine a wild river, 5 people in a line, connected to each other and to a big kite, standing on a long, upside down raft. 

The first man controls the kite and gives instructions. First they practice jumping: The kite pulls them up and they jump from one raft to another. They make a circle on a wider space on the river. They make some spectacular jumps! All have cool names (like the names of jumps in skating/boarding). Like landing the last man in row on the front side of the raft (leaving the front 4 people hanging in the air) Or jumping sideways from one raft to another.

Then it's time to move down the river! Now I'm attached to the row as well  ::D: 
We encounter big waves/waterfalls and make some spectacular jumps. Too bad the waves have less impact than I expected (when we approach a big wave/waterfall, it decreases in height the closer we come  :Sad:  )

When we arrive at the end, in a quiet part of the river, some people with a cowboy hat on are swimming in the water. They swim with their head way above the water and our instructor tells us these are the special guys, but I don't remember for what reason (they managed to keep their hat dry  :wink2:  )

----------


## raklet

> but when I pee, I wet the seat and pee out of the toilet, which is very strange if you are sitting on it



Not so strange if you are two, learning to potty, and don't know how to point your "thing" down yet.  Did you check to see if perhaps you had little boy bits?   ::chuckle::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Good toilets this time (clean and the door closes) but when I pee, I wet the seat and pee out of the toilet, which is very strange if you are sitting on it



So...you finally find a clean toilet, and this is what you do?  ::shakehead::

----------


## Burned up

> Not so strange if you are two, learning to potty, and don't know how to point your "thing" down yet.  Did you check to see if perhaps you had little boy bits?



He's right.  I seem to remember poor aiming causing it to come out of the gap between seat and pan on occasions too.  Perhaps less likely for a girlie.





> So...you finally find a clean toilet, and this is what you do?



At least the door was closed.

----------


## mark

> *extreme hearing device*



 ::shock::   I can very well imagine such a hearing device, it would make me paraniod nothing you would say would be private






> *The random camp-site events*



ha how mad you and tobby had a cam site dream on the same night!  ::shock::  thats a coincidence 

lol I thought for a second you were gonna start arguing about that horse  ::lol::  

shame the rats were vicious lol although I have to give you credit for touching them lol I wouldnt have  ::lol:: 





> *Woohoo: Kite-raften*



now that is cool!!  ::bowdown::  what a great and incredibly fun dream!

----------


## The Cusp

Kite rafting rules!  That would be the prefect sport for me!  I'm kind of jealous I've never had a dream like that.

----------


## Sara

> Not so strange if you are two, learning to potty, and don't know how to point your "thing" down yet.  Did you check to see if perhaps you had little boy bits?



Nooo, I didn't check... not even a reality check on the toilet. *Note to self AGAIN: RC every toilet visit*





> He's right.  I seem to remember poor aiming causing it to come out of the gap between seat and pan on occasions too.  Perhaps less likely for a girlie.



LOL, you remember peeing like that when you were a little boy? Or just recently  :Eek: 






> So...you finally find a clean toilet, and this is what you do?







> At least the door was closed.



 ::embarrassed::  I'm sorry, it sounds now like I'm not really well toilet-trained.
Toilets are just not meant to be clean in my dreams  :Sad: 






> I can very well imagine such a hearing device, it would make me paraniod nothing you would say would be private



Now that I think of it, it sounds like the extendible ears from the twins in HP  ::D:  I didn't see them as invading privacy, more like pretty useless gadgets.





> ha how mad you and tobby had a cam site dream on the same night!  thats a coincidence



Haha, we slept next to eachother, maybe that's the cause?  :wink2: 





> shame the rats were vicious lol although I have to give you credit for touching them lol I wouldnt have



I didn't realise they were vicious until I tried to touch them  :tongue2: 
My own rats are very friendly, so I can stick my finger in their cage without getting hurt.





> now that is cool!!  what a great and incredibly fun dream!







> Kite rafting rules!  That would be the prefect sport for me!  I'm kind of jealous I've never had a dream like that.



Yeah, that kite rafting was incredible! The feeling of lifting up in the air, landing on the raft and the waves that made us go up and down... It was like the feeling of horse-skating (being pulled at high speed), but much more extreme.

----------


## Sara

Sorry guys, I feel like I've caught a cold and am in bed early today.
Damn, I was so tired all day and had to do a lot of work for school, plus spent the whole afternoon in the cold, video-taping a friend.

No dreams last night either  :Sad: 

I hope I'm not getting Moonbeams cold! ::blue::

----------


## Burned up

> LOL, you remember peeing like that when you were a little boy? Or just recently



Ummm......errrrrrrrr...........yes, definitely as a littl'un.   :smiley:

----------


## raklet

Too bad about the cold.  Get well.

----------


## Moonbeam

> No dreams last night either 
> 
> I hope I'm not getting Moonbeams cold!



 :tongue2:  I hope not too, Sara.  I'm still not back to normal.  

Hope you feel better soon and it doesn't drag on and on.... :Sad:

----------


## Sara

Thanks Raklet and Moonbeam!
Ohh, poor MB, still not recovered. That is really a nasty cold!

Not too much recall from last night...

*15-01-2007* 

*New Saddle*
I want to buy a new saddle, I find the perfect one for my horse, it is very comfortable and I sit on it while it lies on a wooden block. Then I notice my keys were hanging on my trousers and with them, I had punched a hole in the soft leather of the saddle. ARgh, I blame myself for this stupid action and try to cover up the hole. _(I bought a new saddle last weekend, so just 'recent events' entering my dream. Maybe the damaging of the saddle has some deeper meaning...)_

*Big bugs in the picture*
I'm with my mother and sister? lying on a large grassy field. We have our camping equipment with us. I see several HUGE *ladybugs* sitting and crawling on the grass. I notice there are pairs of them. Like a white one with blue spots and blue with white spots. I try to put them together. They have the size of a big hand (really ENORMOUS ladybugs  ::D: ) I see little *ducklings* and some other animals and want to take a picture of them, but can't find my camera. When I finally find it, I see my mother and sister already had a cam and I wonder why they didn't tell me before.

All animals were friendly and not really afraid of us. _(LOL, if Caradon had a dream like this, I bet it would be agressive, vampirish ladybugs  )_

There's also a dream in which I stand in line for a big party/festival, but that's all I remember.

----------


## Burned up

> *15-01-2007* 
> 
> *New Saddle*
> I want to buy a new saddle, I find the perfect one for my horse, it is very comfortable and I sit on it while it lies on a wooden block. Then I notice my keys were hanging on my trousers and with them, I had punched a hole in the soft leather of the saddle. ARgh, I blame myself for this stupid action and try to cover up the hole. _(I bought a new saddle last weekend, so just 'recent events' entering my dream. Maybe the damaging of the saddle has some deeper meaning...)_



Oh, it will do, yes.   :smiley: 

You seemed to experience "shame" or "embarrassment" for what you did (the emotions are connected).  It may be no more complicated than how you feel when you fail to care for something new/nice/precious?  To me, though, the saddle would represent comfort and safety.  But I'm probably more worried about being on a horse than you are!   :Eek:

----------


## mark

> *New Saddle*



ah no lol! I can imagine that being a dodgy situation ha ha.

I do wonder, like you if this has a deeper meaning. Mayber there is something you want but you fell it will cause damage if you get it  :Uhm: 





> *Big bugs in the picture*



I am loving the big lady bugs! thats cool especially the random colours! I bet it was insnae when you realised how big they were  ::shock::

----------


## Sara

> You seemed to experience "shame" or "embarrassment" for what you did (the emotions are connected).  It may be no more complicated than how you feel when you fail to care for something new/nice/precious?  To me, though, the saddle would represent comfort and safety.  But I'm probably more worried about being on a horse than you are!



Haha, I usually ride without saddle, so it probably doesn't represent safety for me (although it WAS very comfortable). Maybe it's about my worries for spending a lot of money on something, while I can't really afford it right now.

My head is a mess at the moment. I'm really tired, but as soon as I close my eyes, images flash before my eyes really fast, like a stroboscopic effect. I want to sleep, but my heartbeat rises and makes me stay awake. I could only fall asleep while watching Heroes and I had some weird dreams.

1)
At my grandmothers place, she had 3 or 4 houses, very small, with weird man living there. Like old American fishermen. (they were American, because they were driving these huge cars).

2)
I went fishing and ate raw fish, which tasted like tuna and salmon. The fish were jumping out of the water, the whole surface of the river was black with jumping fish.

3)
I'm at a bed/table (convertible furniture?) wanting to sleep, but I can't figure out how to get the covers on the mattress.
Suddenly I'm working at an animal shelter. This is a large building, made like a cage with glass walls, FULL of birds. Really packed: all birds sit on some wires on the wall. The whole wall and floor is covered with birds. A girl brings in a pigeon (hey, pigeon again...) they say it is albino, but it's grey. It escapes because I enter the building. I catch it and bring it back inside. They let it fly, which it manages. It misses 2 or 3 tail feathers. It does some crazy aerobic stunts, confusing the other birds. Then it lands in the pond (with ducks) and a big animal goes after it, but it catches a duck instead of the pigeon.
The girls write down the number on its ring and I say you can track it on internet to find it's owner.

I enter the cage again and walk on the birds. I try not to touch them, but I hear some breaking under my feet  :Eek:  (eek!) I find my table/bed again and start putting it away. 
Somewhere in this dream I was naked and a mother (not mine) came in to talk  ::?: 

4) *Early Childhood?*
A flash, something that happened when I was 2.5 years old?
I suddenly realise how I know a certain girl, that made totally no sense before.

----------


## raklet

> 2)
> I went fishing and ate raw fish, which tasted like tuna and salmon. The fish were jumping out of the water, the whole surface of the river was black with jumping fish.



IRL, do you guys still eat the raw whole fish.   The little ones you get at the market, cut the head off, and swallow the rest?

----------


## mark

I know its kind of morbid but I laughed so much at the crushing the birds part  ::lol::

----------


## Burned up

> 4) *Early Childhood?*
> A flash, something that happened when I was 2.5 years old?
> I suddenly realise how I know a certain girl, that made totally no sense before.



Wow!

----------


## Moonbeam

> 4) *Early Childhood?*
> A flash, something that happened when I was 2.5 years old?
> I suddenly realise how I know a certain girl, that made totally no sense before.



That is interesting--so this was a memory that you got back, and this is a real girl that you know?

----------


## Sara

> IRL, do you guys still eat the raw whole fish.   The little ones you get at the market, cut the head off, and swallow the rest?



LOL, these partially digested, semi rotten fish called 'Haring'? Yes, we do  ::D:  
Tobby is a real fan of them, I don't really like it. Have been sick once after eating haring, so to me, they taste like rotten fish  ::barf:: 





> I know its kind of morbid but I laughed so much at the crushing the birds part



That is sick!  :Eek:  (weird, the smileys just changes places again  ::shock::  )





> Originally Posted by Sara
> 
> 4)* Early Childhood?*
> A flash, something that happened when I was 2.5 years old?
> I suddenly realise how I know a certain girl, that made totally no sense before.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!







> That is interesting--so this was a memory that you got back, and this is a real girl that you know?



Well, it was kinda strange. In my dream I was at some sort of school and saw a little girl, that is about a year younger than I am. The number '2,5' was very prominent in my dream, so I assumed that must be my age. But that can't be, cause I didn't go to school until 4 years old. Maybe it was a different place, looking like school, where toddlers are put together to play. But still, there is no way I was playing with this girl when I was 2,5 cause she would just be a baby by then... Anyways, in my dream it was completely clear, but after waking up, I don't know anything for sure anymore...

Good news: my *Necroscope* book arrived today!!!!
Right in time, cause I just finished season 1 from Heroes.

No interesting dreams from last night, just some arguments with my sister about a trip to horses. Me forgetting to pack bags, unable to find decent clothes to wear, time moving by too fast. Just like I was awake, haha.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Good news: my *Necroscope* book arrived today!!!!



 
So did mine!  Tom says he will be very surprised if I read it; he says it is not my kind of book.  (I'm more hard sci-fi; well, I was when I read more fiction.)

So we'll see.  I just want to have the dreams everyone gets from these books.

----------


## Sara

> So did mine!  Tom says he will be very surprised if I read it; he says it is not my kind of book.  (I'm more hard sci-fi; well, I was when I read more fiction.)
> 
> So we'll see.  I just want to have the dreams everyone gets from these books.



Ahhh, so now we can start reading together  ::content:: 
Just read the first 50 pages last night and didn't get scary dreams from it. (btw: was that the grossest part, where the 3 man were sitting behind the glass? or is there more to come  :wink2:  )

----------


## Sara

*17-1-2008* 10 hours sleep

Wow, I had a long night. Still not completely recovered, but feeling a lot better now. I tried to WILD twice, both times lying still for half an hour, feeling numb, but not any closer to falling asleep. For me, SP either happens within 5 minutes, or not at all  :Sad: 
Yesterday, I wrote my own 'training schedule' to increase frequence AND quality of my lucids. It seem that the multiple LD's from 2 weeks back were just pure luck and I can't rely on my 'natural' ability to enter SP. I think it was mostly triggered by sleep deprivation and I can't be tired all my life, just because I want some lucid dreams...

Some interesting scenes from my dreams:

*Mixing sugar-sand*
It started with 1 bowl with tiny coloured beads and a very small paper bag, with white ones. I took some in my mouth to taste if they were sweet (and they were). But on a little bag, it said  'Don't put in your mouth' (in English). I had to put the white beads in the bowl and mix them. Suddenly, I had like 8 bowls, all with different coloured beads. I tried mixing them, but that was quite hard if you have 8 bowls all with a different colour.
Finally, I found out that there was a big bowl in the centre. I poured them all in there and mixed thoroughly. It was important to have it mixed this well, but I don't know why.

*Lots of drinking*
I think I went to bed thirsty, cause I drank all liquids I could find in my dream. I was packing lunch, but couldn't find enough drinks to quench my thirst.

*Caught a friend, haha*
I went over to a friends house, to show her the curtains I bought for her. They were black with red stripes and some cartoon images. She was really not enthusiastic when I showed her  :Sad:  But then I discovered there was a man in her room  :tongue2:  I wasn't supposed to see him, but I already knew she was (secretly) dating him. I said it was OK, since I knew this guy and they would make a good match.
_LOL, IRL they probably won't, the only thing that matches is their length_ 

*Stones with ability*
This was the most interesting dream of all! I found a small basket with stones. I was in my old room (at my parents place) and started washing the stones and sorting them out. Somehow, these stones had the power to give me new abilities. _I had tried to induce a Telekinesis dream for tonight._ The stones that had my highest interest, were the brown, layered ones. They could easily be split at the layers. I knew this stone as 'Mica'.


While trying to discover the powers of this stone, a man came up to me, he wanted to make out with me but I really didn't want to. I pushed him away, but he came back every time. Very annoying! I tried to put my stones back in the basket, still wondering about the Mica. A little girl appeared, she looked very intelligent and she knew about the powers of the stone. _(she was like little Molly Walker, from Heroes)_. She had some smart advice, but I forgot the exact sentences. Unfortunately, I never found the ability hidden in the stone, due to distraction of the harassing man and finally the alarm waking me up  :Sad:

----------


## Burned up

> [SIZE="3
> *Stones with ability*
> This was the most interesting dream of all! I found a small basket with stones. I was in my old room (at my parents place) and started washing the stones and sorting them out. Somehow, these stones had the power to give me new abilities. _I had tried to induce a Telekinesis dream for tonight._ The stones that had my highest interest, were the brown, layered ones. They could easily be split at the layers. I knew this stone as 'Mica'.
> 
> 
> While trying to discover the powers of this stone, a man came up to me, he wanted to make out with me but I really didn't want to. I pushed him away, but he came back every time. Very annoying! I tried to put my stones back in the basket, still wondering about the Mica. A little girl appeared, she looked very intelligent and she knew about the powers of the stone. _(she was like little Molly Walker, from Heroes)_. She had some smart advice, but I forgot the exact sentences. Unfortunately, I never found the ability hidden in the stone, due to distraction of the harassing man and finally the alarm waking me up



Did you know that the pyramids in Mexico had a layer of mica inside them?  (Until a govt official stole and sold it).  Some say they were large capacitors (storage containers of electrical charge).  Or perhaps soemthing more mysterious?  Mica is a good insulator of electricity and can be cut into very thin layers for used in electronic components.

Interesting that it's a little girl who knows the ancient secrets (I have a little girl who does that to me too).  Something about us having to be innocent to know the answer?  I'm also contrasting her with the guy who was more interested in you than the stone.  (In our culture it's often men who are assumed to know scientific facts etc, or perhaps men just like to advertise the fact!).

----------


## raklet

The three men behind the glass, yes that is the grossest part.

Your sugar-sand sounds like "mouses" (I can't remember how to spell that in the Dutch).

Are you going to post your training schedule somewhere?  I would be interested to read it.

----------


## mark

> *Mixing sugar-sand*



mmmm sounds very tasty ha ha....we used to have these little sweets that were round balls a few mm's across called millions. They sound like the things in your dreams





> *Caught a friend, haha*



ha ha that is just brilliant! you shpould tell your friends about it just to see how they react lol ::lol:: 





> *Stones with ability*



hmm that is a interesting dream, I wounder what powers the stones held  ::dreaming::  lol what is with the sexually aggressive man ?

----------


## Sara

> Did you know that the pyramids in Mexico had a layer of mica inside them?  (Until a govt official stole and sold it).  Some say they were large capacitors (storage containers of electrical charge).  Or perhaps soemthing more mysterious?  Mica is a good insulator of electricity and can be cut into very thin layers for used in electronic components.



Very interesting, Bu!
So, somehow, my subconscious knew that Mica had great powers?
Ah, this also explains why Micah from Heroes got his name!





> Interesting that it's a little girl who knows the ancient secrets (I have a little girl who does that to me too).  Something about us having to be innocent to know the answer?



I like your idea of the innocent knowing the answer to big secrets.
Next time I need an intelligent DC for questioning, I'll ask a child!

I was also thinking: maybe you have to believe and don't be sceptical, just like a little kid, in order to believe in the powers of the stone.






> The three men behind the glass, yes that is the grossest part.



Ohhh, if that's all, I'm sure I'll survive this book  ::D: 





> Your sugar-sand sounds like "mouses" (I can't remember how to spell that in the Dutch).



You mean 'muisjes' ? Jep, they were small, just like that  :smiley: 





> Are you going to post your training schedule somewhere?  I would be interested to read it.



If you're interested, I could do that. Maybe in my DJ then. It's not meant a instruction for anyone, just some schedule to keep my mind focussed on for the next couple of weeks.





> mmmm sounds very tasty ha ha....we used to have these little sweets that were round balls a few mm's across called millions. They sound like the things in your dreams



They were not supposed to be eaten, so they tasted only a little sweet (as far as I remember)

Ahhh, like these:


Yeah, sure looked like that! Just a bit smaller... Ohhh, now I remember, we had sweets like that when I was a kid. They were called 'Dummies'.





> ha ha that is just brilliant! you shpould tell your friends about it just to see how they react lol



Ah, I saw her today and totally forgot about my dream about her. Maybe next time I'll tell her. She's the kind of person that wouldn't think I'm completely weird  :tongue2: 





> hmm that is a interesting dream, I wounder what powers the stones held  lol what is with the sexually aggressive man ?



Me too. Would love to discover some telekinesis (if not lucid, than just in a normal dream)
And about that man, I don't know... He wasn't really scaring me, just annoying.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Ahhh, so now we can start reading together 
> Just read the first 50 pages last night and didn't get scary dreams from it. (btw: was that the grossest part, where the 3 man were sitting behind the glass? or is there more to come  )



Tom took it and started re-reading it.  :Sad:

----------


## pj

> I hope I'm not getting Moonbeams cold!



You probably got it from me.

Of course, I got it from Moonbeam, so you can still blame her.

----------


## Moonbeam

> You probably got it from me.
> 
> Of course, I got it from Moonbeam, so you can still blame her.



I also gave it to Italian Monkey.

I am the Typhoid Mary of DV.

----------


## pj

Typhoid Moonbeam?

I'm thinking more like Typhoon Moonbeam.

Don't mind me.  It's the fever.

Myopathic Moonbeam.

Nah.  You're too nice to end up in a crude alliteration with a disease that just happens to start with an M.  So I'll stop now.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Myopathic Moonbeam.



I am somewhat myopic, but no myopathy (yet).

----------


## Sara

Hey, you spammers, you're infecting my journal!!!  :Cheeky: 

I'm feeling good at the moment, just a little sore throat/running nose, so I think it wasn't the real cold. There's a 'puking virus' in Holland at the moment, ohhh, I'm so glad that went past me  :smiley: 

*18-01-2008* 6 hours of sleep (unintended, cause I tried to sleep at least 7, but Necroscope and my own mind decided differently.  :tongue2: )
Parts of interest in purple, so at least I have some colour in my DJ  :tongue2: 

LOOOONG dream, again. Like the camp-site dream, this was also a dream in 1 place, with several fragments in other places. I don't have time to work it out completely, so I'll stick with the overview and some funny fragments.

*Old house*
So, instead of a camp-site, this dream's setting was an old house.
Several people were involved: my sister, 2 chinese guys and some I don't really remember.

A lot of scenes involved arranging beds, creating a place to sleep and preparing for the night. Or I just woke up and was getting myself ready for the day. I remember a long scene where I was taking a shower and all other morning rituals, while everybody else was still asleep. I was happy to have this extra time in the morning (see, I need to get back to my Everyman schedule)
Funny detail: The shower was in the garden and I walked there barefoot. The sharp stones on the soil hurt my feet, but I felt strong enough to resist the pain and keep walking. _Interesting, that this physical sensation was so strong!_

*Little horse and carriage*
This is the only fragment that was not clearly in line with the rest of the setting. It was in a large shed. An older man had a small pony, he was going to put in front of a carriage. The thing was hidden between all kinds of rubbish: old wheels, parts of carriages etc. The man controlled the pony without reins. When all was done, he asked me if I wanted to join the ride. I preferred a ride in the forest with this pony, together with my sister, who would bring her own horse. I thought the pony would get tired if many people would sit on the carriage. But then most of them left and there were only 2 people on it: a young girl and her mother. The girl begged me to come, so I walked after the carriage which had already left. But I couldn't approach it, they were speeding away from me. In the end, I was running as fast as I could, but still not catching up  :Sad: 

*Rats*
In the house, I had my rats in a big cage. This was also a reoccurring event. Rats having a very big cage, rats destroying their place or making it really dirty. In the end, the Chinese guys had to look after my rats for a few weeks and they didn't really want to. When my sis was making up their bed in the house (quite a narrow bed for 2 people, lol) I put the BIG cage in their room as well. So, the room was completely filled now  :tongue2: 
Weird detail: she kept asking me which of them slept on which side of the bed. I said it didn't matter. I didn't like that she was bothering me with stupid questions, things she could solve by herself.

*Sister's rivalry*
OK, final fragment.... The last scene in the dream, was about leaving the house. I was gathering my stuff from around the house. At some point, a building needed to be torn down. Instead of a normal demolition procedure, they wanted to see if it could be broken down by throwing it in the see.
*scene shift* I was in this partially broken down building, under water. The ceiling didn't have support on 1 side, but because of being in the water, the weight was not that heavy, so it didn't collapse. I sat there with my sister, watching how the fish? were slowly taking the building apart (they didn't really do much, actually). A handsome man came by. Both my sister and I had spotted him before and wanted to kiss him. He kissed my sister first, so I was a little jealous. But then she said he smelled disgusting. I refused his kiss and gave my sister a little TicTac peppermint  ::D: 

_Oh, wow, I was under water and didn't even RC..._

----------


## raklet

Glad to hear you are starting to feel better.  Good to see your recall is back!  Next up, lucids..  ::D:

----------


## Burned up

> A handsome man came by. Both my sister and I had spotted him before and wanted to kiss him. He kissed my sister first, so I was a little jealous. But then she said he smelled disgusting. I refused his kiss and gave my sister a little TicTac peppermint



Hahahaha.  Nice one.  I love a bit of smugness in dreams  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> Hey, you spammers, you're infecting my journal!!!



ha ha looks like your not a fan of spamming lol






> *Old house*



Is that the first time you have felt pain in your dream? of all the feeling that one is quite common in mine. It is interesting though.





> *Little horse and carriage*



ha ha more horses! I wish my real interests would show more often. Its interesting the running after them, was it frustrating that you couldnt catch them?





> *Rats*



yuk more rats.... ::?:  ha ha sorry sara  :smiley: 





> *Sister's rivalry*




 ::lol::  ha ha that is great with the tic tac! your poor sister lol I bet that cleared up your jealousy  ::lol:: 

that is cool with the fish destroying the walls  ::shock::  what a mad image  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> Glad to hear you are starting to feel better.  Good to see your recall is back!  Next up, lucids..



My recall didn't really leave me (sometimes it's even too much to write down in the morning) but the lucids... where have they gone  :Sad: 
In the past 2 weeks, less than 1 minute of lucidity  :Sad:  No Sleep Paralysis either. Bah.





> ha ha looks like your not a fan of spamming lol



Not if they're spamming viruses  :tongue2: 






> Is that the first time you have felt pain in your dream? of all the feeling that one is quite common in mine. It is interesting though.



Well, first time I notice it in a normal dream. I've felt pain in several lucids, or similar really annoying feelings on my body (like the guy poking my stomach). But this felt really REAL and a sign for me that more of my senses are working in my dreams. So although the feeling itself was not that good, I'm happy with experiencing it  :smiley: 


[quote]ha ha more horses! I wish my real interests would show more often. Its interesting the running after them, was it frustrating that you couldn't catch them?



> Yeah, very frustrating! I felt like running with all my strength, I had no breath to go faster and still they were our of reach. I felt like 'Nooo, heeyy, you guys, wait for meeee!
> 
> 
> [COLOR=Black]
>  ha ha that is great with the tic tac! your poor sister lol I bet that cleared up your jealousy



Hahaha, yeah, I was instantly cured from it  ::D: 

Oh, gotta run now, have to catch my bus for some hours of traveling to Tobby...

----------


## Caradon

> So did mine! Tom says he will be very surprised if I read it; he says it is not my kind of book. (I'm more hard sci-fi; well, I was when I read more fiction.)
> 
> So we'll see. I just want to have the dreams everyone gets from these books.



What do you mean by hard sci-fi? It seems pretty sci-fi to me. But it's not the futuristic space ship kind. It turns into a kind of horror fantasy saga once they start entering the vampire worlds. If your not totally into it by the end of the third book.  then you probably won't be. But you have to read at least that far, to really start seeing what it's all about.

----------


## Sara

> What do you mean by hard sci-fi? It seems pretty sci-fi to me. But it's not the futuristic space ship kind. It turns into a kind of horror fantasy saga once they start entering the vampire worlds. If your not totally into it by the end of the third book.  then you probably won't be. But you have to read at least that far, to really start seeing what it's all about.



Iehh, Caradon, your ava and signature are scary!
I'm now only at the part where Harry is at school, but I like it a lot, so far!

----------


## Sara

*19-01-2008* 9 hours sleep (sore throat and running nose are back, plus a nasty pain in my belly)

I shouldn't sleep this long, makes me have too many dreams  :wink2:  Again: funniest parts in purple.

*Endurance riding*
I'm riding my horse, my friend is next to me, on a chestnut horse. We are riding in the middle of a group of small ponies. They are following a trail and take part in an endurance competition (= riding a long distance). My friend and I take a left turn, the group of ponies goes straight ahead. Then they turn around and come after us, assuming that we know the right way (since we are older than they?)
We are now up front and decide to trot, so get even further ahead. Within a few kilometres, we see the first 'checkpoint'. This is the point where the horses can rest and are checked for pulse and respiration rate. I think it's strange to have this point so early in the trail.

To stop your time, you have to push a button. There are wires connected from the button to a sheep, pushing the button, lifts the sheep up, so he makes a noise, that is a sign for the judge to stop your time. When we get off our horses and walk to the resting area, I notice our sheep is still hanging in the air! Poor sheep, I run back to let it down  :smiley: 

*Killing a fox*
We're in the forest, that 'unknown friend' and I. There is a lake, but the horses are now gone. I see a fox (or have we captured it?) and we have to kill it. I don't know why, but it just has to be done. I don't want to kill an animal this big and beautiful and have no idea HOW to kill a fox with bare hands. My friends shows me, and as she starts strangling the fox, her hands are suddenly mine. I press somewhere in the neck and the fox drops dead. It is completely flat and 'square' like a thick, small carpet. The top side is foxy brown and the bottom is really dark. I want to strip off the skin and say 'well, we just killed it, it would be a waste to leave it here. But my friend doesn't want to have the fur, so we leave the fox.

*Tobby bought a house in the forest*
This is a really long dream, of which I don't remember all details.

Tobby (my BF) owns a house in the forest, with a big communal garden (shared with several others) and a small garden of his own. He did a lot of work inside the house, rearranging rooms and mainly changing the bathroom. This is very weird and hard to explain, but the shower was at the bottom of some small stairs, with doors on 2 sides. I enter and leave the shower many many times, through both doors. Every time it looks different. Sometimes the stairs are high, sometimes I go up instead of down, or the shower bassin is filled with big wooden logs... When I want to take a shower, Tobby just peed in it. In the water, I see many yellow bubbles. Like when you try to mix oil and water, the pee didn't dissolve. I flush it away and take a shower, but now there is no curtain on the side where Tobby made the extra door.

I take a walk around the house. It's a small garden, but really forest-like. I see a small pond with a stream and many frogs. I say 'hey, you know you had 10 frogs in your garden!' and I quickly count them and hope there really are 10 frogs, but there's only 9.

From the garden, I enter the communal garden. This is mainly grass, with some large trees and a swimming pool. In a small cage, there are 2 brown goats. I want to let them out, on the grass, but it's not allowed  :Sad:  I really like the fact that we have a swimming pool in the garden  ::D: 

Further down the road (and into the forest) is a large garage/shed with more animals in cages. This is not our property anymore, but belongs to some vague people (like gipsies) I want to find a toilet, but I can't. They say it's somewhere in the shed. There's a lot of small, dark rooms, smaller than a toilet. I wake up before I find a toilet.

*PM from Mark*
I receive a PM from mark, in which he says 'get a grip, don't complain so much to me'. He sounds annoyed. I wonder why he says this, cause I don't remember sending him any complaints, except maybe about having a cold?

----------


## mark

> *Endurance riding*




ha ha that part with the sheep is mad lol ! I love it....I can just picture it and the noises it would be making ha ha  ::bowdown:: 





> *Killing a fox*



hmmm it does not sound like a nice dream there sara. Shame you had to kill it but it is very funny how it turns flat and square lol





> *Tobby bought a house in the forest*



There is alot of animals in your dreams sara, maybe it would be a good dream sign for you. Are there lots of animals around were you live?

Its cool with the new house I bet you were dead excited!  Iwould be happy with the pool to lol






> *PM from Mark*



 ::shock::  lol dreams are funny arnt they! Do you have any idea what this could mean? I hope I have not offended ya  at all

next time send me the most abusive message you can think of ha ha  :wink2:

----------


## Sara

> ha ha that part with the sheep is mad lol ! I love it....I can just picture it and the noises it would be making ha ha



Hahaha, in my dream I felt only pity for the sheep, but after I woke up, this image was indeed very funny  ::D:  I can still see the poor sheep hanging in the trees, his feet just lifted off the ground.





> hmmm it does not sound like a nice dream there sara. Shame you had to kill it but it is very funny how it turns flat and square lol



Ah, it wasn't really bad. I didn't even feel sorry for the fox, like I definitely would IRL!





> There is alot of animals in your dreams sara, maybe it would be a good dream sign for you. Are there lots of animals around were you live?



Hmm, apart from rats in my room and a cat at my BF's place, there's not that many animals. But I really like animals, all kinds of them, so that could be why they're in my dream a lot. You're right, I should do RCs whenever I see an animal!





> lol dreams are funny arnt they! Do you have any idea what this could mean? I hope I have not offended ya  at all
> next time send me the most abusive message you can think of ha ha



I really have no idea, maybe Bu would have some explanation for it...
You always have very nice comments, mark, you did not ever offend me, so don't worry about that.

----------


## raklet

Peeing in the shower!  Ha ha, typical guy thing to do!  ::D:

----------


## Sara

*20-01-2008* 8 hrs sleep, still a running nose and little sore throat.

A few months back, I was amazed by some people's ability to remember 3, 4 or even more dreams in 1 night. But now this night, I was able to remember 5 or 6 dreams with only 1 short period of waking (no writing) in between :O
OMG, this is WAY to long to read completely  :smiley:   I'm sorry guys, I tried to keep it short...
Again: funniest parts in *purple.*

*Camping with my dad* (fragment)
I'm at a camp-site in a country with hills (probably France). We set up the tent, but then I look up a hill and see people several 100 metres higher than us. I think 'they should have a very nice view on the sunset now'! But the hill is too high to climb, there is not enough time to reach that point before darkness falls. My dad reminds me: the weather is not as nice on the hill as it is down here, see, their shadows are a lot bigger than ours  ::?: 

*Cycling home from school*
Vague fragment, but this was an exciting dream. I'm cycling home from high school, with several other people. It's a bit dark and feels like I'm in a computer game with a quest to solve.

*Training my sisters horse*
I'm at my birth-town (where I lived the first 18 years of my life). My sister has her horse in a garage(?) near a friends house. We are putting the tack on her horse. I'm amazed that he is really calm (he is not that way IRL). I put some sort of sled behind the horse, so we can learn it how to pull a weight. We're making small circles in the small back yard of this house, before we go out on the street

*Teaching my own horses*
I see the life-story of a girl who is really fantastic with her horse. I view it like it's a video, but it's happening in front of my eyes. The way she teachers her horses to lay down, really inspires me and I go to my own horses to try it. My youngest horse understands it really fast and lies on his knees within 10 minutes. I'm really happy I found the magic 'key' to learning horses to lie down. _Hmm, I'm not sure if this is different from my current training, but I'll try tomorrow with my young one. Never tried, but he's old enough now to understand_

*Moped fixed?*
_I had picked up my moped from the garage yesterday, they say it had water in the carborateur(?) and they fixed the speedometer._
So, I got my moped back. They changed a lot on it! Made it white, with a high steer and low saddle. It's not comfortable to ride, but it looks like a lowrider now. When I watch myself 'riding' by some windows, it looks very stupid. The bike is OK, but I look like a fool  :tongue2: 
I can't get it started, no matter how hard I push or spin the pedals. I try several things: push the choke, turn the key, open the gas more (that works once) but it doesn't help  :Sad:   I see the speedometer works and I go 28 km/h just by cycling on it, haha. I go back home and decide the garage should fix it again.

*Game show with balls and a song in my head!*
There's a game show in a restaurant. 4 teams sit in a cloverleaf-shaped bubble-bath, but without the water. Instead, there are coloured balls. They have some food on a small table in each centre and in the middle of the 4 'leafs' there's a quizmaster. First I'm just watching, but then I am suddenly competing in 1 of the teams. The questions are really difficult, I don't know a single answer, but the rest of the people does. For a good answer, they blindly take 1 or more balls. They have to collect 6 balls of the same colour.
Then there is a question for more people. A song is played, I recognise it and start singing with it _(it's La Solitudine (loneliness), by Laura Pausini, which is Italian and I don't know the text at all, only some fragments)_. But the question is: what is the title of this song in Dutch? Almost all people raise their hand, but I don't know. I know the text of this Dutch version by heart, I know it's sung by Paul de Leeuw, I clearly hear it in my head (for the rest of the dream, how annoying!) but NO TITLE! _Good thing: this is the first time I remember singing a song in a dream and remembering a lot of the songtext_

*wake up*
I still have the song in my head, but however hard I think, no title  :Sad: 
I feel really restless, but wait for the alarm before I get out of bed. When the alarm goes off, I feel tired again and decide to sleep another 30 minutes.

*Weird back-to-school dream*
_This dream consists of several scenes._ 

Marsh mellows
First, I'm at school, but my best friend is there too and we decide to work on our company's project. A girl next to us has some statement about marsh mellows. We exchange marsh mellows with her and see she is very greedy. She changes 1 of hers for 2 of ours. 'That's why she is so fat', I think.

Planting seeds
The teacher hands all of us a small bag of seeds. There are difficult latin names on the paper. I have an argument with the teacher, saying my seeds don't look like conkers (that's the things that fall from a Horse Chestnut tree, right?) but they are very small. The teacher says I made an error in translating the Latin name. *little time shift*
*Erin* (Whyhelloheart) is there as well, she hands me a small bag with several seeds which I left at my table. I'm thankful for that  :smiley: 
A girl, M (who I was friends with on grammar school) suggests we eat 1 of the seeds. I say 'Ah, look, I've got nice big ones!'.
She sneers at me 'Yeah, you always have the big ones'. (and I assume she meant that as a sexual harassment  ::?: )



Looking for our bikes
Longest part of this dream. We exit the building and go looking for our bikes (and I for my moped). We enter a bike storage, but our bikes are not there. When we exit it on the other side, we end up in a mall/shopping street. We have to go all around, to the other side, cause M says she knows where our bikes are. We descend some very weird stairs. First one is empty, but the rail? is about 20 cm from the wall on the side and you have to walk between the wall and the rail and NOT use the rest of the stairs. We sort of slide down on the rail. Next is a stairs without steps, more like a slide, with rails on both sides. The slide is filled with students, sitting on the ground or on the rails. We can't stop, but slide on the rail and apologise for our rude behaviour. They don't get mad at us, but make it difficult for us to pass.

Stripping teacher, *YUCK* (defly necroscope influenced, LOL)
Out of the slide, we're at a square. I see my maths teacher from high school (we called her the junkie, cause she really looked like one). She takes of her clothes and shows her nakedness to the crowd. All I see is that her tits are very tiny, I turn away my head in disgust. Other people keep looking and I hear a remark that is similar to Harry's thoughts when he saw that teacher naked. _LOL, no vampires yet, but if this minor detail gets into my dream, I can't wait for the more exciting parts_ 

As we walk along, finding an entrance to the shopping centre, I feel my bra keeps sliding down, exposing my breasts. I'm not ashamed of this, but I get annoyed when realiseing I'm wearing a tight bathing suit, which is so tight that I can't get it back on.

We enter the shopping centre, which leads to the bike parking, some black & Turkish women in front of us turn around and want to go back, something scary is going on further down the hall. The atmosphere changes to panic...
We leave as well, but I'm a little stuck in the crowd. I keep loosing my friends. Still have the plastic bag with the seeds in it. The crowd is thickening, 2 groups of people are visible. I'm in a corner, wall on my left side, fence at the front and a police car approaching from the right. The gate in the fence swings open, I pull myself forward on the wall, on other people and get pulled through the fence. Then it closes and it's like there's going to be a huge battle on the side I just left. I'm now at the 'nazi' side, with lots of soldiers in old, stiff uniforms. All my friends are gone and behind the fence, I see the crowd of other people (immigrants).

Pfew, I was happy when I woke up, because this last scene was getting very frightening!

And I just HAD to find the title to that song. Here it is.
(Don't listen, unless you want to hear our most famous fat gay artist sing about his lost love...  ::D: )

----------


## Tobby

> And I just HAD to find the title to that song. Here it is.
> (Don't listen, unless you want to hear our most famous fat gay artist sing about his lost love... )



The guy is a little extreme, you either like him or hate him.
But, some of his shows are funny in my opinion  :smiley:  Sara is little too negative in my opinion  ::D:

----------


## mark

> *Camping with my dad* (fragment)



ha ha dream logic lol I like that with the shadows being the reason for the bad weather 





> *Teaching my own horses*



hmmm now that is interesting! I would be interested to know if the technique in your dreams really works. I mean you read in EWOLD how you can learn things in dreams.





> *Moped fixed?*



_
ha ha now that conjures a funny image lol_ 





> Marsh mellows



ha ha that is funny, I like your train of thought when she took 2 of them ha ha





> Planting seeds




yep conkers is right  :smiley: 

lol that is well funny with the comment about the big ones ha ha ha  :tongue2: 
 





> Stripping teacher, *YUCK* (defly necroscope influenced, LOL)
>  _LOL, no vampires yet, but if this minor detail gets into my dream, I can't wait for the more exciting parts_



_
ha ha that scene was funny! 

well as for the exciting parts they will come dont worry about it, they start getting great from the second book.


_ 




> As we walk along, finding an entrance to the shopping centre, I feel my bra keeps sliding down, exposing my breasts. I'm not ashamed of this, but I get annoyed when realiseing I'm wearing a tight bathing suit, which is so tight that I can't get it back on.



ha ha that is just hilarious lol  :wink2:

----------


## raklet

You remember 5 or 6?  Pshh, there are 11 dreams there! :holycow:





> LOL, no vampires yet, but if this minor detail gets into my dream, I can't wait for the more exciting parts



Just wait, they will definitely come.

----------


## Sara

> You remember 5 or 6?  Pshh, there are 11 dreams there! :holycow:



No way!
I'm NOT going to write out this long dreams again (unless maybe lucids).

Pfff, had some disturbing dreams this night, but remembered nothing.

----------


## Caradon

> *20-01-2008* 8 hrs sleep, still a running nose and little sore throat.
> 
> A few months back, I was amazed by some people's ability to remember 3, 4 or even more dreams in 1 night. But now this night, I was able to remember 5 or 6 dreams with only 1 short period of waking (no writing) in between :O
> OMG, this is WAY to long to read completely  I'm sorry guys, I tried to keep it short...



yeah, I remember you saying that a while back. 

Once you get into dreaming, and show your subconsciouses how important your dreams are to you. Then you start remembering a lot more of them. Four to six dreams a night is usually my average.

Last night with recall coming back. I remembered three dreams within two hours of sleeping. Then two dreams in my nap when I came home. One of which was Lucid. :boogie:

----------


## Burned up

> No way!
> I'm NOT going to write out this long dreams again (unless maybe lucids).



Awwww....





> Pfff, had some disturbing dreams this night, but remembered nothing.



But you remembered the feeling and perhaps that's all the dream was?

----------


## Sara

> yeah, I remember you saying that a while back. 
> 
> Once you get into dreaming, and show your subconsciouses how important your dreams are to you. Then you start remembering a lot more of them. Four to six dreams a night is usually my average.



Yeah, the more I keep writing in my DJ, the more dreams I seem to remember. Except for yesterday and 2 days back. I had a bad night sleep, not very long and couldn't remember anything but a vague feeling of stress.






> But you remembered the feeling and perhaps that's all the dream was?



Could be, but I can't imagine just having a feeling... there should have been some story around it...

----------


## Sara

Oops, had to save my own DJ from the second page. 2 days without dreams is not as nice as I wished. I have to reconsider my words and will be thankfull again for long dreams  :smiley:  It's so boring if you wake up and don't remember a thing  :Sad: 

But now, finally, a little lucid minute early in the night!!

*23-01-2008* _(oops, I wrote 2006 since I was working on financial adminstration of 2006 all day  )_

*Lucid stairs*
I'm walking on the sidewalk in a city, next to a man not hand-in-hand but arm-in-arm. He is big (as in high, not fat) and a bit feminin and he is wearing my blue coat :S (the one from the vid, lol). I feel comfortable with him and I suddenly say to him "hey, you can help me improve my dreaming" (in English) This gets me lucid and I take his hand as we jump down some stairs. _I've had problems with stairs and general landing after flying._. I 'float'-jump down some stairs 3 times, each time with a soft and controlled landing. Then I wake up.

_I'm happy about the gentle landings, but I wished the dream would have taken longer  Maybe this was necessary to teach me more control when flying_ 

Some fragments from later that night:

*Muslims*
I'm again walking in a city, with 1 or 2 people. Suddenly there's a noise, like a church bell. The people I'm with stand still, there is now a bigger crowd, like 15 people around me. They are staring at me and discuss about which way is east. Then they close their eyes and start praying. I realise they are muslims and it's their ritual to pray in direction of Mekka, but they are not all looking in the same direction, it's more like they are all looking at me. I stand still and politely wait till they are done. I'm not going to pretend to be praying, but one of the man peeks through his eyes and starts whispering comments. I don't feel really comfortable in this situation...

*Fine for cycling on the sidewalk*
I'm on an island somewhere abroad. In a city, I have my bike and move myself slowly forward by pushing off with my feet on the ground (so, not really cycling). A police car comes around the corner with sirens on. I think he must be on hot pursuit, but he's after me :S and he gives me a fine of  59 for cycling on the sidewalk. I try to defend and say it's not fair, but no discussion possible. Somehow I think it's not that bad he gives me the fine, cause I'm not going to pay and they'll never get after me in my own country  :tongue2: 

_Probably caused by the police car my friend and I saw yesterday, plus the possible fine I would get if my financial administration was not finished before next monday, but now it is_ 

*Healthy dinner???*
I only have 1 or 2 euro's in my pocket and want to have something for dinner. I enter Mac Donalds and order a donut. But for a donut, you first have to eat a full meal. So, I take the meal, eat it outside and when I want to get back for my donut, they are closing up... Donuts are sold out, but I can have a cake if I want.

----------


## Burned up

You really weren't fated to have that donut, Sara.

----------


## mark

> *Lucid stairs*



Nice one on the lucidity  :smiley:  its cool to do those float jumps...shame it didnt last longer but hey its a steep in the right direction  :smiley: 





> *Muslims*



he he was it like they were worshiping you?

I feel uncomfortable in those situations to  :smiley:  






> *Healthy dinner???*



ah dam!! shame you didnt get that donut  :Sad:  thats almost a nightmare lol  :wink2:

----------


## Burned up

> ah dam!! shame you didnt get that donut  thats almost a nightmare lol



Nah.  The nightmare was eating the Big Mac.   ::barf:: 

(and then still not getting the donut  :Sad: )

----------


## Sara

> Nice one on the lucidity  its cool to do those float jumps...shame it didnt last longer but hey its a steep in the right direction



Yeah, I'm also really trying to get polyphasic again, but due to some unknown cause, I can't fall asleep as easy as I always did  :Sad: 





> he he was it like they were worshiping you?
> 
> I feel uncomfortable in those situations to



Haha, no, they weren't that focussed on me. Cause I now remember, when I looked up in the direction they were focussing, I saw the sun.






> Nah.  The nightmare was eating the Big Mac.  
> 
> (and then still not getting the donut )



Hahaha, I'm not sure what I had (a Big Mac would be a nightmare indeed, those burgers taste like cardboard) but I really wanted that donut. I could almost taste it when I looked at it (it was a cinnamon donut) Mmmm!

----------


## Twoshadows

I just had a mini dream where you were leaving DV. Glad to see you here as active as ever. Though I do see that you had a few days without dreams. I have had that problem lately and need to pull myselt out of it.

Also congrats on the little LD. Sometimes just focusing on one thing and prefecting it is as satisfying as a long LD where you do more things but nothing special.

----------


## raklet

Float jumping down stairs?  That sounds like fun!

----------


## Sara

> I just had a mini dream where you were leaving DV. Glad to see you here as active as ever. Though I do see that you had a few days without dreams. I have had that problem lately and need to pull myselt out of it.



Ahhh, sweet that you dreamed of me  :smiley: 
I haven't been very active the past few days, partly because I didn't have much dreams, but also because of many many off-line activities.





> Also congrats on the little LD. Sometimes just focusing on one thing and prefecting it is as satisfying as a long LD where you do more things but nothing special.



True! 
I hope I keep the ability for smooth landing in my next dream  :smiley: 





> Float jumping down stairs?  That sounds like fun!



Well, I almost always float in LD's (only once I felt my footsteps on the floor) so going down stairs makes me fall/float too quickly. Now that I had more control over the landing, it was much better indeed  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

*24-01-2008*

After weeks without SP, I finally got a full blown, terrifying SP experience again... I got scared, tried to get out by breathing quickly and it took a while before I realised I WANTED SP to get into a lucid. But I forgot what happened after I tried to stay in. Maybe an FA in my bed? Too bad I don't remember  :Sad: 

Somewhere during the night I had an orgasm in my dream, woke up satisfied and fell back asleep  ::?: 

*Being assertive in classroom* 
I was in a classroom, but we were all standing up or sitting on the tables in a relatively small group (10-15 people). The teacher comes to us, stands on a table and explains something. Then one of the girls starts commenting on her. She is fat, she is ugly... _(maybe the teacher was that maths teacher from an earlier dream  )_ I yell at this girl 'hey, don't be so rude!'. I feel strong and want to defend the teacher. The girl now starts a nasty discussion with me, but even though I'm in a group, being yelled at, I don't feel uncomfortable.

*Party!!! with my ex*

_A rather emotional dream, one of those strange ones in which I miss my ex-bf, while I don't miss him IRL and (why would I, Tobby is the love of my life  )_

So, I'm in a house with a lot of people. Mostly unknown people. There's an enormous amount of food and snacks. I want to taste everything, but there's just too much. _(went to a restaurant that night, with the same 'problem')_

My ex is also in the house, he walks by several times and promises to talk to me later, but he disappears all the time _(lol, he was (is) like that IRL as well )_. I really want to talk to him, but he is so unreachable. Finally, I meet him in the kitchen and he can't get away now. I notice he is taller and looks more mature, like he finally grew up. He's not as cute as I remembered him  :tongue2:  We're walking through a corridor and he starts explaining his behaviour. Something like 'it's not like it used to be, my situation is different' and I feel he's going to explain that he is ill and doesn't have too long to live. But then he enters the men's room and I say 'seriously, I am NOT going to join you in there!' I don't want to be seen by other people, joining a man in there  :tongue2: 

In the corridor are very comfortable leather couches. They are like 45 degrees backward tilted, sunk into the ground. I 'sit' (or more: lie) on one and feel relaxed. But before my ex returns from the bathroom, I wake up  :Sad:

----------


## Burned up

It's amazing how these sorts of emotional/yearning dreams hark back to people form our past.  Until very recently (like half an hour ago) I thought that the reason for this is that our ex awoke that emotion in us.  But now I'm not so sure.  The emotion is there in us anyway, safely repressed as it's too over-awing to cope with irl most of the time.  But we know it comes from our past, and hence when we dream of the past it may arise.

So, Burned Up's current theory (which may not stand the test of time) is that the dream is telling us that the feeling is from our past, not because of the person.

I want one of those chairs!

----------


## Moonbeam

Whenever I dream of an ex, I'm always annoyed that they are back again.  Does that support your new theory?

(Hi Sara! I haven't talked to you for a while!  Are you still on your schedule?)

----------


## Sara

> It's amazing how these sorts of emotional/yearning dreams hark back to people form our past.  Until very recently (like half an hour ago) I thought that the reason for this is that our ex awoke that emotion in us.  But now I'm not so sure.  The emotion is there in us anyway, safely repressed as it's too over-awing to cope with irl most of the time.  But we know it comes from our past, and hence when we dream of the past it may arise.
> 
> So, Burned Up's current theory (which may not stand the test of time) is that the dream is telling us that the feeling is from our past, not because of the person.



Interesting theory, Bu!
I prefer your new view, it's more about the feeling than about the person. 





> I want one of those chairs!



Me too!
They were the ideal lounge chairs  :smiley: 
Every time I have a dream with some amazing invention, I realise that a lot of products and other ideas might have come from people's dreams...





> Whenever I dream of an ex, I'm always annoyed that they are back again.  Does that support your new theory?



Sounds like you don't have good memories about your ex boyfriends  :wink2: 





> (Hi Sara! I haven't talked to you for a while!  Are you still on your schedule?)



Not really, that might be the problem why I'm not online that much atm. I try to get back on schedule, but several appointments are messing it up, plus I still feel tired many times during the day, even after 8-9 hours of sleep  :Sad:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Sounds like you don't have good memories about your ex boyfriends



Well..there are good memories, then there are the boring/irritating memories. Actually I guess some times in dreams it's as if I'm back with them, and it's just like being back in time, with no particular feeling associated with them beyond the current situation we are in.  But usually I'm aware of a nagging irritation.

----------


## Sara

> Well..there are good memories, then there are the boring/irritating memories. Actually I guess some times in dreams it's as if I'm back with them, and it's just like being back in time, with no particular feeling associated with them beyond the current situation we are in.  But usually I'm aware of a nagging irritation.



Ah, I see. In that case, I wouldn't like to be back with one of my exes as well (what's the plural form of ex anyway??).




*25-01-2008* Quick afternoon nap-dream

*Mark's family*
I see a picture of *Mark* and his family. It looks like a picture from 10+ years ago (he and his brother were kids) and showed a happy family. 
Mark is trying to make fun of his dad (or stepdad?), making insulting remarks and I tell him 'don't do that, you're only making yourself look like an idiot'.
_
I'm sorry for dreaming of you like that, Mark  Maybe caused by reading the latest dream you had about D..._

----------


## raklet

> plus I still feel tired many times during the day, even after 8-9 hours of sleep



I've found that too.  I think that too much sleep makes me feel drugged and useless and I can't snap out of it.  I've found it doesn't make my dreaming any better either.  Too little sleep and I just crash like a rock with no dreams at all.  For me, I've had to find a happy medium - something like 6-7.5 hours of sleep are about right.

----------


## mark

> Somewhere during the night I had an orgasm in my dream, woke up satisfied and fell back asleep



 ::shock::  ha ha I did not expect that lol....made me laugh  :smiley: 






> *Being assertive in classroom*



Nice one sara! its great you stood up to that girl in your dream. Do you know people like that in real life? that is exactly what my work is like  ::roll:: 





> *Party!!! with my ex*



I love the emotional dreams...they are always the best. Did you wake up happy? or sad? 

Those chairs sound great! I want one!  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> *Mark's family*
> I see a picture of *Mark* and his family. It looks like a picture from 10+ years ago (he and his brother were kids) and showed a happy family. 
> Mark is trying to make fun of his dad (or stepdad?), making insulting remarks and I tell him 'don't do that, you're only making yourself look like an idiot'.
> _
> I'm sorry for dreaming of you like that, Mark  Maybe caused by reading the latest dream you had about D..._



ha ha good stuff...its probably true as well, I can be mean to kevin sometimes   ::?: 

hey dont worry about dreaming of me like that  :smiley:  I find it funny that you told me off  :tongue2:

----------


## Sara

*Dream 26-01-2008*

Action and attacking animals!

Shortened description, cause I'm writing on my phone.

*Flood*
My dad is driving a car, I'm in the passenger seat. We are in a hurry, escaping some approaching danger, but I don't know yet what it is. The city is desolated, roads obstructed and I trust my dad for taking the right decision. He has good control over the car and steers around obstacles (and over jumps?) without any problem. But I am still worried whether we'll make it in time.

*change of scene*
We are in a sort of car parking. It's not very big, but there are huge stairs going around, both up and down. I prefer the stairs upwards, but my dad decides to go down, cause that is safer?
The building changes to just being stairs, more like a slope actually (without the steps) It is colored sand-brown. As we reach the bottom, I see we are safe for the flood. If the water comes, we can always go to a higher place. 

*scene change*
We are walking upstairs now, but there are big birds attacking us. The round and up going slope/stairs which were first surrounded by a wall, are now out in an open, empty space. I see a 'thing' on the floor, it has a head and I try to kick it, to be sure it's dead. It moves, but turns out to be an enormous large bird (a kind of bird that lives in a desert and eats dead animals, with a bald neck), that was dead for a long time. (covered with spider webs)
It's head falls over the edge of the stairs.

When we reach the top, something important happened, with a discussion, but I forgot details  :Sad: 


*Storage room*
I think I entered this building from the top of the stairs, but as with many dreams, the change from one scene to another is mostly very unrelated. (i think there was a scene of me in a grocery shop in between)

Anyway, I'm in a kind of attic, which holds private information of many people. First I think 'ahhhh, I'm going to look up spicy details of some people' but then I see the ordners (binders?) contain boring info like results on questionairies that I received from people. I'm very surprised that MY data are in this archive (I like to think now, that this is a kind of archive in my brain  :wink2:  )
I walk around and the attic has grown to a large supply storage or even a shop. I see huge candies and take 1 for my dad. It's a typical old fashion dutch candy (stroop soldaatje = caramelised sugar stick) I think my dad will like this. It's about half a meter long and weighs like 10 kilo. It costs 31 euro. (I remember thinking that it's a lower price per kilo if you buy a large candy, so this thing is a good choice). Just as I want to pay for it, I see a licorice stick over a meter long, which my dad would probably like even more. (very typically me, always doubting if I made the right choice and having trouble buying the right things in a shop... Sometimes I can look at e.g. Toothpastes for 5 minutes before I decide which one to take  ::roll::  )


*Sweet rats and agressive guinnee pigs*
I'm on top of a building now, it is covered with grass and has small hills. I have my rats with me and set them free for a little while, but they run away  :Sad: 
I try to get them back, but they hide in a hole in the ground (like the home of a rabbit, but a little bigger)
I sit on my knees, look into the hole, not knowing what to expect... I see my 3 rats, shivering like they are afraid of me  :Sad:  I talk to them and they slowly approach me, but then a black guinnee pig jumps out and wants to get me. It looks smiling, but I'm afraid of it, jump backwards and run away.

----------


## Sara

Whieee, finally a long lucid again  :boogie:   :boogie: 
Thanks for the motivating words, everybody who replied in my DJ  :smiley: 
And sorry for not replying very much myself, lately...

To make a long story short: I had about 5 to 8 FAs in a row, each time starting the dream over again.

Basically, I woke up in my BFs bed (where I fell asleep) did a nose RC to ensure I was still asleep. First time entered through WILD, I could really feel myself falling asleep and there was a noise like from a space ship coming at me from the right. I thought of a DV member who had experience with aliens and could help me to vanquish the ship, but I couldn't really think of anyone  :Sad: 

Well, the noise disappeared anyway when the vision came up. And this is where the repeating part starts.
I get out of bed, go through the window and fly outside. I was confident in flying away, but still didn't go very high or fast. I more or less floated down and continued walking on the street. I went looking for a DC for an upcoming task for February, but the streets were empty as it was night. I went through a door and invaded someone's house. Inside was a chinese looking guy with a misshapen face. He didn't want to look at me, since he was ashamed for his face. I hoped that he would look better if I gave him a present, so I took a flower from the table (I was in a small kitchen, looking very old fashioned). When I gave him the flower, he had a large bunch of flowers for me in return  ::content::  but when he gave them to me, they were reduced to a single flower  :Sad: 

Then I went outside (or suddenly was outside) and tried to fly. It worked as long as I got a point where I could fly to, but I couldn't get into a new scenery. Finally, I decided to spin for a new scene, this ended in my first FA. (I think, the dream went pretty fast, so I lost details of the first part). I got up again, flew out of the window, tried to meet another DV? Lost the dream, FA, same events... Some of the times, I heard the cat being noisy in another room, or my BF tried to hold me or touch me.

One time, I woke up next to my BF and it wasn't really dark outside. I thought 'hey, he's a DV member now, so I can take him on a valentine's date  ::D:  So I took him in my arms, walked over to the window, but decided he was too heavy to carry while flying and he hadn't mastered flying himself, so we couldn't go together  :Sad: 

Final part, I wanted to go through the window, but it was solid this time  :Sad:  Hitting it didn't work, so I opened it the normal way I tried to fly again, focussing up high to the stars, but I didn't have much speed. I tried 'swimming' or flying superman style (1 hand back instead of both arms in front of me, like usual) but that didn't help  :Sad:  I went through a lot of trees and other semi-solid objects, thinking they were a lot like video-game-graphics (surrounding objects that look solid from distance, but are only 2-dimensional when you approach them and can go through in some way, like trees and grass)
I tried things to stay in the dream, my control was pretty good in the final part! I felt myself through my Tshirt and then lifted it up, so I could feel my breasts. They felt pretty real and soft, but a bit lumpy  ::?:  I wanted to walk around naked, just for fun, because I knew it was a dream, but then a little kid came around a corner and I put my shirt down.
I kept walking in a small lane, with people approaching me from afar, but the closer they came, the smaller and younger they got  :Sad:  I tried focussing on meeting an adult, but didn't work  :Sad: 
Last thing I remember is feeling the street under my feet and touching the stones with my hand.

I could say, I had quite a good control over my thoughts, but it was hard to put them into action. I flew a lot, but wasn't very skilled, definitely have to work on flying  ::D: 
I forgot about my telekinesis practice, but I remembered 2 other tasks  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Hey awsome job, congratulations!

A little advice on flying. Try learning telekinesis first. try to reach out with your mind and feel an abject. With a little practice, or maybe on the first try. You should be able to lock onto an object and move it through the air. just as if you were holding it in your hand. Once you get the feel for that. just do the same thing to move yourself through the air. It's the best way to fly.

It's fun getting naked in the dream world, you should try it! I've done my share of that. Most of the time, no one ever notices or cares. that's a little disappointing. It takes some of the fun out of it, but not all. :smiley:

----------


## raklet

Ooh, sugar sticks and licorice.  I want some of that.  There is a Dutch store in Utah.  I will have to go by next time I am there.  Any other recommendations for foods to eat (candy or otherwise).

 :Sad:  Lumpy breasts!  Better go for a mammogram.  :wink2:

----------


## StephenT

Sara, I'm starting to do Everyman!  Do you have any tips or suggestions?  You seem to be doing very well at it!

----------


## Pancaka

> It's fun getting naked in the dream world, you should try it! I've done my share of that. Most of the time, no one ever notices or cares. that's a little disappointing. It takes some of the fun out of it, but not all.



WTF? lol how random.

----------


## Sara

> Hey awsome job, congratulations!
> 
> A little advice on flying. Try learning telekinesis first. try to reach out with your mind and feel an abject. With a little practice, or maybe on the first try. You should be able to lock onto an object and move it through the air. just as if you were holding it in your hand. Once you get the feel for that. just do the same thing to move yourself through the air. It's the best way to fly.



Thanks for the advice!! I'm going to try this next time.
Your explanation on telekinesis sounds good  :smiley: 





> It's fun getting naked in the dream world, you should try it! I've done my share of that. Most of the time, no one ever notices or cares. that's a little disappointing. It takes some of the fun out of it, but not all.



Hahaha, lol, guess what I was doing in my second lucid that night....  :Cheeky: 





> Ooh, sugar sticks and licorice.  I want some of that.  There is a Dutch store in Utah.  I will have to go by next time I am there.  Any other recommendations for foods to eat (candy or otherwise).



Sugar sticks can be made yourself very easily. Just SLOWLY melt sugar in a pan and poor it out in rolled up baking paper. But for licorice sticks, you really need a Dutch store. Other favo candy in this category are cinnamon sticks, but I guess you have them in USA as well (I hope for you, cause they are delicious)





> Lumpy breasts!  Better go for a mammogram.



 ::D: 





> Sara, I'm starting to do Everyman!  Do you have any tips or suggestions?  You seem to be doing very well at it!



Ehm, I put some advice in the alternative sleep area. I'm not really into strict Everyman at the moment, but I try to have at least 1 nap a day. I think it really improves my chances on lucid dreaming.

----------


## Sara

Second lucid last night! A very funny one  ::D: 

*Mischievous Me*

Dream memory starts with me standing next to Tobby's side of the bed. He just woke up and we talk a little about dreaming. I tell him, if you pinch your nose and can still breath, you are dreaming. So, he pinches his nose and says he can still breath. I can even hear his breathing. So I'm like 'see, that's how it feels to be dreaming. Now you can... ' Hey, wait a minute, how come you are dreaming but I am not??? Can you be dreaming while I am awake???
I pinch my nose as well and can breath too. (duh!)

I push Tobby: "Hey, get your lazy ass out of bed, we can have some fun! We could go outside and walk around naked, or have sex on the middle of the road!"

I walk to the living room and see a skinny, naked man in a drawer. I tell this to Tobby and get rid of him by closing the drawer. Tobby is still not really sure he is dreaming.
We go onto the balcony. I lift my shirt to flash some passing guys on a bike. "Hey guys" I yell. They look up at me and whistle. "Where's the waiting line?" they yell back  ::?: 

I climb over the railing and hang on the outside of the balcony. Now Tobby is sure I am dreaming. "You would never dare to do that when you were awake", he says.

I remember I practised landings, so I just slowly 'crash' onto the grass. I tell Tobby I need to pee, but I don't dare cause I'm afraid I'll wet my bed. Tobby is not worried about that and starts aiming around, but he's not really peeing.
We are wearing clothes now.

I say I feel like kicking someone's ass (dunno why...) and my victim is a blond girl on a white bike that just drove around the corner, towards us. With some telekinesis, I manage to shake the bike and shake the girl off. She falls over a little hedge, into someone's front garden. She gets pissed at me, yelling "hey, are you insane!" The bike continues to ride, now there's another girl on top of it. With some large gestures I telekinetically steer it into a house where the front door was open. The man inside responds 'Well, you got home early this way'  ::?: 

Tobby and I also enter this house, I'm loosing lucidity here and just look at some aggressive little animals in a cage. They look like weasels or possums (like the picture in MBs DJ) 2 big ones had partly eaten each other (and are dead), the 2 remaining ones are badly injured, but are vegetarian and eat sticky red berries, that get all over my hands. I wake up (or forget rest of the dream) after this.

Moving the bike without touching it was quite hard. I made large gestures for only a little movement. I didn't read Caradon's advice before going to sleep again, so I couldn't practise his way of moving objects. Will be my task for next dream!

----------


## raklet

LOL, that was hilarious, but my you have a vicious streak.  I would have fell out of my chair laughing if Tobby had started peeing on you from the balcony.  Good job on learning telekinesis.  I can't wait to see what you can do with it when you get practiced up.

----------


## Caradon

> WTF? lol how random.



Well, she wrote that she was thinking about going in public naked. And she then lost her nerve. Thats why I mentioned that.

Cool, another Lucid Sara. That was pretty funny when they asked where the waiting line was. at least you got them to notice!

And you were able to move the bike! Using TK can sometimes be hard when your not used to it, or out of practice. But Remember, it doesn't have to be hard at all. You don't really have to force it, or strain. Once you get used to the feel of how to move things. You can do it with just a flick of your mind so to speak.

Can't wait to see how you progress with it. I hope you can use it to  fly as well. you will love it.

----------


## Pancaka

> Ehm, I put some advice in the alternative sleep area. I'm not really into strict Everyman at the moment, but I try to have at least 1 nap a day. I think it really improves my chances on lucid dreaming.



WTF is everyman  :Eek:

----------


## Pancaka

> Sara, I'm starting to do Everyman!



that just plain sounds funny  ::laughhard::

----------


## Sara

> Well, she wrote that she was thinking about going in public naked. And she then lost her nerve. Thats why I mentioned that.



LOL, yeah, I can't expose innocent children to my nakedness... Even tho it was a dream  :tongue2: 





> Cool, another Lucid Sara. That was pretty funny when they asked where the waiting line was. at least you got them to notice!



Haha, yes, they noticed... I really wonder where this urge to exposure came from  ::D: 





> And you were able to move the bike! Using TK can sometimes be hard when your not used to it, or out of practice. But Remember, it doesn't have to be hard at all. You don't really have to force it, or strain. Once you get used to the feel of how to move things. You can do it with just a flick of your mind so to speak.



Just like Sylar  ::D: 
Thanks again for the advise, your help is really usefull for me!

[/QUOTE]Can't wait to see how you progress with it. I hope you can use it to  fly as well. you will love it.[/QUOTE]
Oh, I'm sure I'll love improved flying skills  :smiley:  I hope to get lucid again soon, so I can practise!


@Shinjiro: Everyman is the name of a sleeping schedule (see: alternative sleep sub-forum) with 2 or 3 naps and 1 relatively short core sleep per day.

----------


## Pancaka

> I really wonder where this urge to exposure came from



probably from the same place Ron Jeremy comes from  ::hump:: 




> Just like Sylar



#1 I REALLY MISS HEROES!!! Damn writers... #2 I can't wait to shred a DC into pieces...or a car...with a DC in it...or a BULDING...with SEVERAL DC's in it...and possibly one in a car!  ::evil:: ... ::banana::

----------


## mark

> Second lucid last night! A very funny one 
> 
> *Mischievous Me*




ha ha great stuff!! 

I laughed at the skinny dude in the draw lol I bet that was a shock!

Nice one on the TK I have only done it a few times, I notice you wanted to fight...I wanna try it but when I am lucid violence is usually the last thing I think of  :Sad: 





> To make a long story short: I had about 5 to 8 FAs in a row, each time starting the dream over again.



Wooohooo nice one! 


I like the flower part that is very sweet  :smiley: 

I see you have already started on the tasks for next month  :smiley:  I think these should be very fun lol especially the advanced one  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

Lots of power in that dream, Sara.  You were really "kickin ass" as you said.

Naked man in the drawer LOL ::D:

----------


## Sara

> I laughed at the skinny dude in the draw lol I bet that was a shock!



Haha, well, as a matter of fact, it was no shock at all  :tongue2:  
I guess I would have freaked out if I had any sense of reality, but even in a lucid, dream logic still works and this was nothing more than 'hmm, better close the drawer so he's out of sight'  ::D: 





> Nice one on the TK I have only done it a few times, I notice you wanted to fight...I wanna try it but when I am lucid violence is usually the last thing I think of



Yeah, I'm totally different from RL in my lucids  :tongue2:  Wanting to fight someone and shaking that poor girl off her bike  ::D:  Her reaction was just as real as this girls reaction in your dream, when you pulled her pants down  :wink2: 





> I like the flower part that is very sweet



 :smiley:  See, I can be nice sometimes as well  :wink2: 
I forgot to mention, this guy was trying to speak to me, but it sounded very chinese. For a moment, I thought I had landed on the other side of the world  ::mrgreen:: 





> I see you have already started on the tasks for next month  I think these should be very fun lol especially the advanced one



Yep, very nice options for next month   :smiley: 





> Lots of power in that dream, Sara.  You were really "kickin ass" as you said.



Hehe, thanks Bu!





> Naked man in the drawer LOL



Haha, I didn't expect that stupid detail to attract so much attention. It was such a random image  ::roll::

----------


## Sara

*28-01-2008*
Little recall from last night. 
I saw 'I am Legend' and was afraid of getting a nightmare, since this movie was a bit too scary for my taste. But only a very unimportant little detail got into my dream.

*Dancing class*
First I was dancing with a girl. I didn't know the steps, but she was leading and it was not that difficult to follow.
Then I was with a group of people, waiting for a dancing class to start. I noticed everybody had already paired up with their best friend. There were only 2 people left, 2 guys I really didn't like and definitely didn't want to dance with. I secretly escaped from the group, going back to my room, climbing up via the outside of the building (like the zombies? in the movie)

----------


## Sara

OK, now that I have some spare time in the middle of the night and don't feel like cleaning the kitchen, I'd better work out some old dreams from last week. The little children dream was the most interesting one for me. And the part where I spoke in English, which I don't do (or don't notice) a lot.

*25-01-2008*

Fragment: I'm reading on DV and see a lot of names. The only one that really stands out is *SadieM*.

*Early in France*
I went to France, but I was aware that I arrived a few months earlier than planned. My friend A and some other girls are working with the young horses. As a sleeping place, A shows me a small tent. There is snow around the place, indicating it's still cold. (I plan on going to France in summer, when it's nice and warm  ::D: )

*Teaching little children*
Very interesting dream. There were 2 little children, a boy and a girl, around the age of 6. They are riding on a pony and I try to teach them a little bit. The boy is behaving very badly, I don't know what he did, but he was very naughty. Instead of punishing, I tell him he has to do 10 push ups. I expect he can never accomplish that and lie down next to him, so we do push ups together. I'm a little surprised he can do them quite easily and I'm very proud of him. I give him a big hug and it *feels very loving*. I'm happy that I could correct his behaviour and make him feel good about me instead of punishing him for his mischievous actions.

*Retarded boy?*
Again, I'm teaching someone who is riding a horse. I walk next to him saying 'see that blue fence post? stop the horse right there' But he doesn't see it. I think 'he must be really dumb or mentally challenged, if he can't even see a big blue pole...
I make the exercise easier and say: stop NOW, walk NOW, which he can understand. We walk down a lane, doing walk-stop exercises and return to our starting point. The boy is happy now. 
There are stickers to collect and together we go to a sort of ticket selling booth. I start *speaking in English* to the people behind the 'desk', because I tell them about the boy and don't want him to hear what I say. They look a bit confused at me and wonder why I speak English, but they seem to understand me.

*Granny's house*
My notes are very limited on these dreams (like 5 words per dream) and I can't recall this last dream.
The only image I remember is I'm in my Granny's house, but some walls are missing. There was a large tube in the house, where you could drop your garbage in. And my notes say something about keys and a confused granny  ::?: 

*26-01-2008*

*Nuclear trees*
Bit scary dream. Lots of detail lost, because I didn't think about this dream a lot.

I'm near a low wooden building, outside is a field with 2 big trees. A crowd has gathered around the trees and I'm sure something terrible is going to happen. I try to hide in the building, but I can't get in fast enough. With a flash, the trees explode. _(pretty cool image, if I weren't so terrified)_ This was the re-enaction of a nuclear explosion that happened for real somewhere earlier in the dream (or earlier that year). A women that looks like my mum (but isn't her) starts yelling that she is now 6 years old. I think her brain got damaged because of the nuclear radiation.

*scene change*

We are at a copy of the site of the explosion, it's a memorial site on a little hill. There are 2 green trees, where the exploded trees stood before. Between the trees, but a little more uphill, is a dark, stone bench. I refer to it as "that was where 'tree zero' stood". I walk up to the bench and sit on it.

_This dream also reminds me of several '9/11' dreams that I had. Although 9/11 didn't have a lot of impact on me when it happened, I've had some very intense dreams about the event.(5-6 years later )_

*27-01-2008*
After the 2 lucids, I had another, normal dream with some deeper meaning...

My dad came back from a store where he bought some ties. I don't like them, they look boring, so I go to the store (which is only a few metres away?) and talk to the guy who sold the ties. He tries to explain that he advises the colours of the ties on basis of a questionnaire that people fill in. When you fill in low scores, you get boring colours. He doesn't understand why I'm angry at him and I feel he is sad about the situation.

I take 2 napkins out of my pocket, an orange and a dark green one. The guy is wearing dark green trousers and I wear an orange coat. I mention how well these colours match with the napkins and say this means that we must be nice to each other (and don't give low scores?). We both try to make a positive remark on each others clothing.

----------


## Pancaka

> They look a bit confused at me and wonder why I speak English, but they seem to understand me.



 what language do you speak everyday?





> "that was where 'tree zero' stood".



 LOL!

----------


## raklet

> (I plan on going to France in summer, when it's nice and warm )



I would love to visit France some day (and the rest of the world for that matter)





> I give him a big hug and it *feels very loving*. I'm happy that I could correct his behaviour and make him feel good about me instead of punishing him for his mischievous actions.



This is a good feeling.  Children can be very challenging some days.  This makes me think of my own.  Many times I am proud of them and happy that I can find constructive ways to teach and help them.  Other days, they are absolutely terrible and the only thing that will get them to listen is punishment (I hate those times).





> *Retarded boy?*
> They look a bit confused at me and wonder why I speak English, but they seem to understand me.



 ::rolllaugh::   Maybe those people would title your dream "retarded girl".  :wink2: 







> _This dream also reminds me of several '9/11' dreams that I had. Although 9/11 didn't have a lot of impact on me when it happened, I've had some very intense dreams about the event.(5-6 years later )_



I find it strange how events can affect us.  You have dreams about a place very far from you.  Yet, I live close (relatively speaking) but have never once dreamed of it.  I wonder why that is?  Do you worry something like that might happen in Holland?  I know your country has had some problem with terrorists (like Theogh Van Gogh being murdered).






> I take 2 napkins out of my pocket, an orange and a dark green one. The guy is wearing dark green trousers and I wear an orange coat. I mention how well these colours match with the napkins and say this means that we must be nice to each other (and don't give low scores?). We both try to make a positive remark on each others clothing.



I'm glad it ended off well!  Test taking - interesting way to pick clothes.  I'm sure I would score low on these tests.  I am an absolute fashion retard.  I don't own anything trendy.  My wardrobe consist of Wranglers, Red Wing Boots, Cotton T-Shirts, and Carhart bib overalls.  ::D:  (Well, I do have a pair of slacks, a white shirt, and a tie for Sunday)

----------


## Burned up

> *Early in France*
> I went to France,



Not just me then  :smiley: 





> *Teaching little children*
> Very interesting dream. There were 2 little children, a boy and a girl, around the age of 6. They are riding on a pony and I try to teach them a little bit. The boy is behaving very badly, I don't know what he did, but he was very naughty. Instead of punishing, I tell him he has to do 10 push ups. I expect he can never accomplish that and lie down next to him, so we do push ups together. I'm a little surprised he can do them quite easily and I'm very proud of him. I give him a big hug and it *feels very loving*. I'm happy that I could correct his behaviour and make him feel good about me instead of punishing him for his mischievous actions.



Sounds like a lovely dream.  A genuine connection between you - I love those.





> I start *speaking in English* to the people behind the 'desk', because I tell them about the boy and don't want him to hear what I say. They look a bit confused at me and wonder why I speak English, but they seem to understand me.







> what language do you speak everyday?
> 
>  LOL!



See Sara's info  :smiley: 





> We are at a copy of the site of the explosion, it's a memorial site on a little hill. There are 2 green trees, where the exploded trees stood before. Between the trees, but a little more uphill, is a dark, stone bench. I refer to it as "that was where 'tree zero' stood". I walk up to the bench and sit on it.
> 
> _This dream also reminds me of several '9/11' dreams that I had. Although 9/11 didn't have a lot of impact on me when it happened, I've had some very intense dreams about the event.(5-6 years later )_



It was a powerful time in the media - much more than any other disaster on that scale or higher.  I was certainly affected.  Partly because one company we had dealings with were on the 90th floor - someone I spoke to on the phone was one of the fatalities (2 others I knew were out of the building at the time) and partly because the image of the pages of paper fluttering down reminded me that some of those pages probably originated with us.  Weak connection, I know, but other attrocities have been further removed from me.

The "2 green trees" is very poignant.  And that bench - like one of those "after the bomb" type of productions.  I feel a sense of quietness and lonliness, yet some peace too about your dream.

----------


## Sara

> I would love to visit France some day (and the rest of the world for that matter)



France is a lovely country, the only downside is that the French live there  :wink2:  





> This is a good feeling.  Children can be very challenging some days.  This makes me think of my own.  Many times I am proud of them and happy that I can find constructive ways to teach and help them.  Other days, they are absolutely terrible and the only thing that will get them to listen is punishment (I hate those times).



I don't have any children yet, but I can imagine they behave like this  :smiley: 
Maybe my feeling was more about my horses than about children. I hope I can be a mother like this in the future  :smiley:  Using alternative tasks instead of punishment...






> Maybe those people would title your dream "retarded girl".



 ::angry:: 






> I find it strange how events can affect us.  You have dreams about a place very far from you.  Yet, I live close (relatively speaking) but have never once dreamed of it.  I wonder why that is?  Do you worry something like that might happen in Holland?



No, not worried at all.
It was so strange, those dreams... I've never been in NY, but in my dream I was, at the time of the event. Of course there were enough images on TV to fill a dream realistically. Most of the times, I knew what was going to happen, but I couldn't save anyone, because they wouldn't believe me. Or I was just very scared, on the run through the dust and chaos...





> I know your country has had some problem with terrorists (like Theo Van Gogh being murdered).



Ah, that was on the new in USA?
Well, that was quite a shock here indeed... But it doesn't affect my daily life. Security is a bit higher (we got 'bouncer' guys in the trains now) but I don't feel threatened in any way.






> I'm glad it ended off well!  Test taking - interesting way to pick clothes.  I'm sure I would score low on these tests.  I am an absolute fashion retard.  I don't own anything trendy.  My wardrobe consist of Wranglers, Red Wing Boots, Cotton T-Shirts, and Carhart bib overalls.  (Well, I do have a pair of slacks, a white shirt, and a tie for Sunday)



Hahaha, I only know you from the picture with your family. Now I have a hard time picturing you in working clothes  ::D:  Ahhh, please post a pic of you on a tractor!!





> Not just me then



LOL, no  :smiley:  But for me it's reality  ::D:  Maybe you were infected by my France-dreams  ::D: 
I was in France last autumn for 7 weeks and go back this summer for about 2 months.





> Sounds like a lovely dream.  A genuine connection between you - I love those.



Yep, very sweet dream indeed. Felt really loving, like the feeling I have for my baby horsey now. Ohhh, I should tell that!
A little while back I had a dream about training my horse, learning him how to lie down. Well, this week I tried it with him (for the first time ever) and GUESS WHAT?? He understood!!!! I tried the same way I did in my dream and he was like 'oh, I know that!' and just made the first move towards kneeling down  ::D: 

I'm so happy! I've been trying to teach my older horse for MONTHS and he doesn't get it  :Sad:  But the young one, just like in the dream, understood from the first time  ::D: 






> It was a powerful time in the media - much more than any other disaster on that scale or higher.  I was certainly affected.  Partly because one company we had dealings with were on the 90th floor - someone I spoke to on the phone was one of the fatalities (2 others I knew were out of the building at the time) and partly because the image of the pages of paper fluttering down reminded me that some of those pages probably originated with us.  Weak connection, I know, but other atrocities have been further removed from me.



Well, that's more of a connection than I have with it...





> The "2 green trees" is very poignant.  And that bench - like one of those "after the bomb" type of productions.  I feel a sense of quietness and lonliness, yet some peace too about your dream.



Hmm, I didn't feel really lonely, but there was a very strange emotion to that dream. Can't quite place it tho.

----------


## mark

> *Early in France*



ah cool! I love france its such a nice place. were abouts you going in france?





> *Teaching little children*



awww I bet that was a nice feeling, I wounder if something like that would work in real life instead of punishment






> *Nuclear trees*




ha that is so cool! nuclear trees, I must admit that is a rather unique dream....I love it  :smiley: 





> _This dream also reminds me of several '9/11' dreams that I had. Although 9/11 didn't have a lot of impact on me when it happened, I've had some very intense dreams about the event.(5-6 years later )_



_
I have never had any terrorist dreams before, you know the London bombings? I was meant to have a job interview that day but it got changed a day or so before the bombings, I was lucky I guess lol 
_

----------


## Sara

> ah cool! I love france its such a nice place. were abouts you going in france?



Centre of France, near Tours and Orléans (we called that Old Orleans,with american pronounciation  ::D: )







> awww I bet that was a nice feeling, I wounder if something like that would work in real life instead of punishment



Well, I haven't experience with kids, but it works with horses  :wink2: 
Instead of punishment, you give them a simple, but physically more tiring job.
After a little while, you reward them for this and they are more than happy to do what you want  ::D: 





> _
> I have never had any terrorist dreams before, you know the London bombings? I was meant to have a job interview that day but it got changed a day or so before the bombings, I was lucky I guess lol 
> _



Yeah, I've seen that on TV.
Wow, lucky you indeed!!! 
Did that event ever enter a dream of yours?

----------


## mark

> Yeah, I've seen that on TV.
> Wow, lucky you indeed!!! 
> Did that event ever enter a dream of yours?



well I am not really sure because I never started remembering dreams until I started recall training so I cant say lol

Although I never had much fear of it, I figured that it happened once and security would be massively improved so I was never to worried. I think our government plays up the terrorist threat to get their own way with things.

----------


## Burned up

> France is a lovely country, the only downside is that the French live there



Naughty!






> LOL, no  But for me it's reality  Maybe you were infected by my France-dreams 
> I was in France last autumn for 7 weeks and go back this summer for about 2 months.



I've been to France lots of times.  We have friends near Bordeaux.  I like the SW.  And Brittany too.  And Paris if I want to spend money.





> Yep, very sweet dream indeed. Felt really loving, like the feeling I have for my baby horsey now. Ohhh, I should tell that!
> A little while back I had a dream about training my horse, learning him how to lie down. Well, this week I tried it with him (for the first time ever) and GUESS WHAT?? He understood!!!! I tried the same way I did in my dream and he was like 'oh, I know that!' and just made the first move towards kneeling down 
> 
> I'm so happy! I've been trying to teach my older horse for MONTHS and he doesn't get it  But the young one, just like in the dream, understood from the first time



A connection with your "inner horse" perhaps  ::mrgreen:: 





> Hmm, I didn't feel really lonely, but there was a very strange emotion to that dream. Can't quite place it tho.



Yes I was trying to access that, but it's hard from words.  Much easier when I hear someone for real.  Something like this perhaps? -->  ::ghosttown::

----------


## SadieM

I don't know why, but I like that last dream. It was very nice.  :Drama:  CTD

----------


## Pancaka

My only connection to terrorism is that I'm half Palestinian...

 ::hijack:: 

Oh crap... my brothers found us...

----------


## Sara

> I've been to France lots of times.  We have friends near Bordeaux.  I like the SW.  And Brittany too.  And Paris if I want to spend money.



Whahaha, Brittany?? That's what you call 'Bretagne'?  ::rolllaugh:: 





> A connection with your "inner horse" perhaps



Hahaha. Well, one of my LD goals is to become a horse and experience what it feels like  :smiley:  So I'm happy with any horse connections.





> Yes I was trying to access that, but it's hard from words.  Much easier when I hear someone for real.  Something like this perhaps? -->



 ::D:  funny smiley.
All people survived the nuclear tree explosion, so it was not really about being lonely, maybe like a doom vision on the future?





> I don't know why, but I like that last dream. It was very nice.  CTD



Thanks Sadie!





> My only connection to terrorism is that I'm half Palestinian...



Your comments are so random! I do an RC every time I read them  ::D:

----------


## Sara

*30-01-2008*

OK, yesterday I had a very vague dream about being on a place that had something to do with horses and being in France, but the events were too difficult to describe. There was a lot of discussion while sitting in a room and seeing the room change to how it looked 10 years ago. But this night, another horse dream in France... Well, they are enjoyable and a lot better than train dreams  ::D: 

*Horses in France, again!*
I'm in the forest with my friend A. We are doing general work around the horses. Cleaning, feeding, maybe training them? I put the buckets with food on the ground, on relatively small distances. A tells me I put some in the wrong place. Then the horses arrive (all loose) and start searching for their own buckets.

When the horses are fed, I walk to a small pasture and have a discussion with a dominant lady about her horses. I think their pasture is way too small, but she says she doesn't have the luxury of many hectares like we have.

I come back at the stables, A is painting the floor (concrete floor in the forest). She says when we are done, we can go swimming with the horses. I look forward to that! I'm still wearing my blue winter coat, but I don't feel hot. _(imagine, 30 degrees Celsius (that's about 85 F ?), going for a swim but still wearing this warm coat )_
I help her paint the floor with a large broom, but the paint won't stick to the ground  :Sad: 


_Comments: Why is my blue coat so often featured in dreams  First I loose it in the bus, then some man is wearing it (in the float-jumping lucid) and now it's very clearly visible in this summer dream...._ 

*Fragment: pulling yourself forward via the ground*
This was from Caradon's dream in which he says he was pulling himself forward with his hands on the ground. This is a common dream thing for me as well (when I can't move fast, I pull myself by a railing or by the ground). I remember dreaming this and wondering why it was so easy to walk with my hands on the ground. It was like the ground in front of my hands was higher than the ground under my feet  ::?:

----------


## mark

> *Horses in France, again!*



he he more horses  :smiley: 

lol dream logic is funny, like the concrete in the forest lol 

I wounder why your coat appears in your dreams alot...maybe BU can offer a suggestion...im stumped  ::D: 





> *Fragment: pulling yourself forward via the ground*



hmm now that is unusual  :smiley: 

I have something similar were I run and glide. I wounder if we all have these little dream things

----------


## Burned up

> he he more horses 
> 
> lol dream logic is funny, like the concrete in the forest lol 
> 
> I wounder why your coat appears in your dreams alot...maybe BU can offer a suggestion...im stumped



I can only guess.  Depends what the coat means to Sara really.

I think Sara really wants to be a French horse.  ::D:

----------


## mark

> I can only guess.  Depends what the coat means to Sara really.
> 
> I think Sara really wants to be a French horse.




 ::rolllaugh::  ha ha ha good stuff mate.....I think you have hit the nail on the head there  :wink2:

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha ha good stuff mate.....I think you have hit the nail on the head there



Just right for hanging her coat then  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Cool more horses. I have gotten a lot of horse dreams before too. It's kind of strange for me, because I think horses are cool but I'm not overly fascinated by them. At least not consciously. And I've never had any, and not around them much. But when I dream about them, they are always pretty magical in the dream.

Hey, I never had a horse attack dream! ::D:   They are always friendly in my dreams. At least so far. I bet after this post though, tonight will be the night fore horse attacks! ::lol::

----------


## Sara

Hahaha, you guys made me laugh about the horsey stuff!!
Get back at you later  :wink2: 

sorry, really quick reply. No internet access in 5 mins (working day with my friend again), so have to work out my dreams this evening. Short notes for myself:
S the painter, post office btw, garden design in news paper, moped, attacking horses (yes, this is Caradons influence! very mean horses!!!) tiny car, amish, sleep, memory within a dream.

----------


## Burned up

Oh dear.  Horses can be good and bad.  You have an inner "dark horse" too  :smiley: 

Trying to piece together the dream notes but can't thread them into a story.  Can't wait!!!

----------


## mark

I cant wait to see the full dream Sara it should be really interesting  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> I can only guess.  Depends what the coat means to Sara really.



Hmm, it is my favo coat and unless most winter coats, it doesn't make me look fat. Of course, I wear it almost every day now because of this bad weather. Well, maybe it's not really about THIS coat, but whenever a certain coat is needed in a dream scene, my mind remembers this one the best  :wink2: 





> I think Sara really wants to be a French horse.



 ::lmao:: 





> Cool more horses. I have gotten a lot of horse dreams before too. It's kind of strange for me, because I think horses are cool but I'm not overly fascinated by them. At least not consciously. And I've never had any, and not around them much. But when I dream about them, they are always pretty magical in the dream.



Hmm, that's what some dream symbol sites say as well, horses being magical creatures. Well, they are my daily life, so they ARE special, but in my dreams, they are also a lot of PDP. I always wanted to dream about horses and I had dreams about them very rarely. But since joining DV and improving my recall, they appear a LOT in my dreams, which I'm very happy about  ::content:: 






> Hey, I never had a horse attack dream!  They are always friendly in my dreams. At least so far. I bet after this post though, tonight will be the night fore horse attacks!



Haha, I wish you a wild attacking horse then  ::D: 
This one was really agressive, kicking and striking to me. Well, you'll read when I work out the dream.





> Oh dear.  Horses can be good and bad.  You have an inner "dark horse" too



Wow, coincidence: these were BLACK horses!
(and I have a book 'dancing with your dark horse' which has exactly those horses on the cover)





> Trying to piece together the dream notes but can't thread them into a story.  Can't wait!!!



Just a little more patience  :wink2:  
I've finished my financial (VAT) administration for 2007 and now finally have time for DV. But I'm also really tired, so I don't know if I'm going to read any other DJs this evening.

----------


## Burned up

> Wow, coincidence: these were BLACK horses!
> (and I have a book 'dancing with your dark horse' which has exactly those horses on the cover)



Don't know if you have a similar saying in Dutch, but a "dark horse" in the English speaking world (or certainly the UK) also means somebody who we think we know but we don't and actually they've got some kind of talent we don't know about.  Like there's something mysterious about a dark horse!

It's also the symbol for one of our large banks!

But I suspect your meaning is different  :smiley:   (perhaps black horses are mysterious to you too?)





> Just a little more patience  
> I've finished my financial (VAT) administration for 2007 and now finally have time for DV. But I'm also really tired, so I don't know if I'm going to read any other DJs this evening.



How can you possibly find any motivation to read DJs with all that very interesting financial literature to read?   ::yawnorama::

----------


## Sara

*31-01-2007*

Busy day, working with my friend S, done tax administration for my small business (I always wait for the last day  :wink2:  )

*S the painter*
My friend S and I are in a large, modern building (kind of storage for a big shop, empty and with metal walls?) the has paintings and drawings hanging on a wall. I see a very nice one of a cat _(reminds me of some picture posted on DV, I think it was in MBs DJ)_ She carries a box with many pencils, all sorted on color. She calls them by difficult names, of which I didn't even know they were colors. She seems to know a LOT about colors and art and I like the pictures she made. 

_Comments: She doesn't paint/draw IRL and she was amused when I told her about this dream. Maybe I see some hidden talent in her?_

*Huge tax at the post office*
Surely PDP influenced: I come at the post office and have to pay for shipment of 3 small packages. The bill is almost 90 euros! I say this is very expensive for only 3 packages, but still want to have them sent. The officer says the tax is 50% I'm like  ::shock::  this can't be possible! Well, he explains, there's a lot of work involved...

_Another PDP dream, thinking about my VAT and stuff... plus a nasty post officer yesterday  (but that was about a much smaller amount )_

*Garden design in the newspaper*
Again I'm with my friend S. She has seen a beautiful new idea in a newspaper about placing plants in small squares with all the leaves pointing in the same direction. I look at the picture and think it's quite nice. When I turn around and open the newspaper again to find the *picture, I can't find it*. I'm going back and forth through the paper, looking in another paper, but the picture is gone. There are others, with plants, but not that specific photo.

_DUH of course I couldn't find it... My friends husband has a company in making gardens (dunno english word for it) and has a fair next week. S showed me the new flyers with nice plants_ 

*Attacking horses!*
Yeah, that dream deserves a bigger title  ::D: 

I'm riding on my moped, going from one student to another _(I teach horsemanship, on occasional basis)_. Halfway, when I'm on a dirt road driving along a farm, I see two Friesian horses (big, black, with long manes) tied to a pole. A car tries to drive past them, but passes them too close and the horses panic. I jump off my moped and try to help them, but before I reach them, they got themselves loose! They gallop towards me, still looking frightened. I try to hide, but there is nothing to stand behind. I fall backwards, the horses still running towards me, making wild movements with their front legs as if they want to kick me. Then they are so close, they rear in front of me, I see big black hooves right in front of my face. Somehow they jump over me, but I don't get hurt. Quickly, I climb onto a tractor, but I can't get high enough. One horse turns around and tries to pull me off with his mouth.

*from here, the events are a bit unclear and unconnected*

Suddenly, the horses are gone and I'm back on the ground.
I see a pink vibrator lying on the ground. I walk away, towards a man working in the garden. A girl followed me and hands me the vibrator  ::?:  I make some excuse that it must have been on the back of my moped and fallen of when I dropped it to help the horses. I'm a little ashamed of her finding it, although I know it's not mine. 

I'm inside the farmhouse with the family. There's also a boy, a little younger than me, he's not very intelligent, but he's sweet. We end up alone in a sleeping room and I give him a short kiss on the lips. He says something like 'my mouth wasn't ready for that'  ::?: 
Then I remember we had been kissing behind the shed earlier.

I go outside and am now holding 2 vibrators. I realise the family are all Christians and I shouldn't be walking around with this sex-toys, but they are open minded and don't chase me away. I see the family is leaving for church, but they enter a VERY tiny car (looking like a big, cardboard box  ::?: ).

Instead of taking my moped and leave, I sit on the back seat of a car.  I fall asleep in the car and are woken up an hour later by the girl. The family members (father, son and daughter) are now dressed like Amish and I decide it's better to leave.

----------


## Sara

> Don't know if you have a similar saying in Dutch, but a "dark horse" in the English speaking world (or certainly the UK) also means somebody who we think we know but we don't and actually they've got some kind of talent we don't know about.  Like there's something mysterious about a dark horse!



Ohhh, I didn't know that!
Thanks for the explanation, Bu! I read this book and thought the 'dark horse' means the 'shadow side' of some person. But it actually means something like a hidden talent?





> It's also the symbol for one of our large banks!



LOL, they got a hidden side as well??





> But I suspect your meaning is different   (perhaps black horses are mysterious to you too?)



Well, horses have a different meaning to me than for most people I guess. They are like the air I breath, can't live without them!

----------


## Caradon

Funny you, had a horse attack after I left my last post. I didn't have a horse attack. But I ended up having the scariest attack dream ever. A T-Rex this time.

All that stuff with the vibrators was pretty funny.  ::lol::

----------


## Pancaka

this is only vaguely related to the whole vibrators thing (which was hilarious by the way  ::D: ), but this old guy thought I stole his porn i guess  ::?: . He tried to kill me for it later  :Eek: . It was really crazy.

----------


## mark

> *S the painter*



Do you draw sara? maybe this dream is telling you to give it a go  :smiley: 





> *Huge tax at the post office*



 ::shock::  ha ha thats bad! I bet you are right when you say its PDP all that tax stuff.






> *Garden design in the newspaper*



ha that is mad!! I bet you were totally confused during that dream, I get that all the time....just in real life not dreams  :Oops:  lol





> *Attacking horses!*



that is just great!! The horses sound a little freaky like. I wounder why they attacked you after all they are usually really friendly in your dreams.

ha ha ha I laughed so hard at the vibrator thing! that is just brilliant  ::lol::

----------


## Burned up

Loved that last dream sequence.  Nice to know you have sex toys in your dreams too (there was a strap-on in mine a few days ago)  :woohoo:  .  Love the way it gets more and more embarassing for you.  Starting with the girl then the family is Christian then Amish.

Do you think sex toys are un-Christian?

Also wondering what the second vibrator was for.  Actually, please don't answer that.  :Oops:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Loved that last dream sequence. Nice to know you have sex toys in your dreams too (there was a strap-on in mine a few days ago)  .
> 
> Also wondering what the second vibrator was for. Actually, please don't answer that.



Wow you guys are weird.  ::lol::

----------


## raklet

> *31-01-2007*
> 
> Busy day, working with my friend S, done tax administration for my small business (I always wait for the last day  )



Congrats on having a business.  What do you do?

----------


## Sara

> Congrats on having a business.  What do you do?



Thanks guys, for keeping my DJ alive while I was away  :wink2: 
Again apologies for staying away, but well, I think that's how life's going to be for the next month. Working my ass of to get my BSc finished before end of feb and then finish stuff for my MSc before June (sounds weird, but we didn't have msc/bsc system until a few years back, it was all in a 5 year program, so I did msc stuff before I finished my bsc and now I have to finish up both withiin a few months) And I have my own company, 2 actually (1 of myself, another with a friend) in horse business. I own a web shop in special horse equipment and with my friend, I'm writing, filming and programming educational DVDs for horse people.





> Funny you, had a horse attack after I left my last post. I didn't have a horse attack. But I ended up having the scariest attack dream ever. A T-Rex this time.



Oh, I'm going to read that tonight!








> Do you draw sara? maybe this dream is telling you to give it a go



No, I'm an awful drawer... Maybe I should, but then it would be digital drawing (like you do in PS!)





> ha that is mad!! I bet you were totally confused during that dream, I get that all the time....just in real life not dreams  lol



Hehe, tell me about it... just remember to RC when you can't find the info again! This was such a typical dream thing.





> that is just great!! The horses sound a little freaky like. I wounder why they attacked you after all they are usually really friendly in your dreams.



I think I blame Caradon for this  :tongue2: 
Never had animal attack dreams, or just an occasional snake or large spider. But now, they get me more and more  :wink2: 






> ha ha ha I laughed so hard at the vibrator thing! that is just brilliant







> All that stuff with the vibrators was pretty funny.







> Loved that last dream sequence.  Nice to know you have sex toys in your dreams too (there was a strap-on in mine a few days ago)  .  Love the way it gets more and more embarassing for you.  Starting with the girl then the family is Christian then Amish.



Whaha, I knew guys only think about 1 thing...





> Do you think sex toys are un-Christian?



Yep, I think so. Even sex is a 'difficult' item for the more strict Christian people and I think the whole 'don't have sex before marriage' is what makes my SC believe they don't have fun with sex at all  :tongue2: 





> Also wondering what the second vibrator was for.  Actually, please don't answer that.



Hehehe, It was just another vibo I was holding in my hand  :tongue2:  (but you are free to use your own imagination on that...  ::D: )

----------


## raklet

> 'don't have sex before marriage'



Yep, that was I me.  I was one of those.





> is what makes my SC believe they don't have fun with sex at all



But, oh how wrong you are!

----------


## Sara

::D:  @ Raklet  ::D: 

Shitty lack of time...
I really wish to spend some more time here, but just can't make it now. I'm not even going to bother about my normal dreams (which I had quite a few as well), but for not totally forgetting my last lucid experiences, I'll quickly write down my WILDs (WILDing is easy if I'm suffering sleep dep and a little stress)

*2/2/2008*

Not really WILD, cause I started the dream as soon as I fell asleep and it took me a minute before I pinched my nose. I fell asleep with Tobby having his arm around me and I could still feel this in the dream. It kept me from moving freely and my vision was also limited to what I saw in the corner of my eyes. But still, it was a lucid  ::D: 
First a guy was spinning around me. He had a lot to tell, but I couldn't remember a word of what he was saying (like reading text, just impossible to make sense of it). Then I started flying, with Tobby next to me. I was flying through space! Saw clouds, but also planets in the distance. Would be cool to still attempt last months task, so I flew towards a planet. But when I came closer, it was just our own earth  :Sad: 
_I didn't have any control over my flight, tho_
I came closer to earth, the surface looked like in a game (Age of Empires or Civilisation like) with bright blue, green en yellow beaches. I passed a cloud and noticed how real it looked (I've been watching clouds for a few days now, imagining myself flying up to one).

I knew I was soon going to crash onto earth, so of course, I started falling down. We cae through another cloud, but this was made of very large grey, 3D pixels (shoe-box size). I said to Tobby: "Look, Pixel mist"  ::D: 

We landed in a street (yeah, landing is still OK) and wanted to find a groundhog. But Tobby said "no, I want to play golf". Me: "Ahh, please, let me find a groundhog first, it doesn't take long!" Well, I saw a fuzzy brown creature, but then I woke up  :Sad: 


When I woke up, I asked Tobby how long I had been asleep. Very short time he said, he didn't even notice that I fell asleep. But he was still holding me  :wink2: 
*3-2-2008* *Hot Pursuit*
WILD again, 3 times in a row.


1st time with regular SP noise, which turned out to be a car pursuit. I was sitting on the backseat of a cabrio. We were fired at from behind and I wanted the car to fly. We took off several times, but each time we were about 10m high, we got near a tunnel and I had to go down to prevent a crash. Finally we did crash and I woke up.

2nd WILD -> *music and the ugly DV member*
First without vision, I heard a typical Dutch carnival song. But when I wanted to focus on the song, it changed to being all songs I knew, mixed up together. Still with rhythmic music, but no understandable word. Vision appeared, I was outside with an ugly guy standing next to me. "Are you from DreamViews" I asked (expecting a no, since I didn't recognise him). YES, of course! he replied. And started talking about his dreams. Then I remembered the task about asking a DC, but as soon as I had the question in mind, I woke up again.

3rd Wild *Level is dropping, just plain sex*
OK, this was not really interesting. Just me, laying lucid in bed, trying to 'will' myself an orgasm. This felt pretty good, but right before the highlight, I woke again.

GRRRR, all those failing things.... (of which the last one was the most frustrating, hahaha) At least I'm back on lucid-track  :wink2:

----------


## mark

shame about the lack of time sara I have missed you round here  :smiley: 





> *2/2/2008*



nice!! I like the flying in space thing! ah I bet it was cool. When you were falling did you get the funny feeling in you stomach? 

Shame you never managed to levitate the ground hog  ::?: 





> 2nd WILD -> *music and the ugly DV member*





 ::shock::  that must have been a strange sound to hear everything at once! 

lol I hope that ugly DV member wasnt me ha ha  ::lol:: 





> 3rd Wild *Level is dropping, just plain sex*



Ah so close lol thats your SC teasing you lol  :wink2:

----------


## Moonbeam

Glad you're back, and with lucids too!  :boogie: I'm glad to be back on track too.  I hate dry-spells.

----------


## Pancaka

> Wow you guys are weird.



Indeed...

 :Eek:

----------


## Pancaka

"SC"= Subconscious right?

----------


## Sara

Yep, it means subconscious.

*5-2-2008*

*Little semi-lucid flying*
Just when entering a dream, I was in a car, going around a corner and then trying to fly. This time it worked! But then the car was gone and I was flying myself. Not really high, but at least I didn't crash  :tongue2: 

*All you can eat...*
I'm in the 'storage room' at my parents house (where we keep all the food) and it's really full. Someone says we have to make more space, so we need to eat all the food (mainly sweets) with open packages. I stuff it all in my mouth, chocolate sweets with almonds inside, cookies, crisps... It tastes great, but then I realise I was supposed to loose a little weight and if I keep eating all this, I'm only gaining weight! I feel guilty and quit eating.
_Task for this week: lots of RC when eating!_


*My little goat*
Yeah, my little black goat was in the dream again! We were outside in my parents garden, I tried to show off to other people, about how good we are on trick training. I hadn't seen her for years, but she still knew all his tricks  ::D:  But she was more shy than she used to be.
I woke up shortly after and felt sad that she's not around anymore  :Sad:  

My friend S has 2 goats now, I taught them some tricks last summer:

Leg up:


Rear up together:


*Moving my horse around*
Sad dream. My friend in France came to Holland for a month. I transported my horse to her place. Then I realised I shouldn't have done that, because he was there without any friends and I couldn't travel there to see him very often. I wanted to take him back to another friends place (S, the one with the goats)

*Trying to sleep*
I was in my old bedroom (at my parents place) with my sister. We both had a bed in there. I was trying to get asleep, but I was too nervous, still thinking about my horse. Actually, I had a lot of dreams about sleeping or finding/making a place to sleep. Must be some PDP (I was incredibly tired the whole last day).

Oh, reading TS's DJ, the conversation about DCs reminded me of something!
In my first lucid last weekend, I heard Tobby talking in my dream! It was as if I heard his thoughts, while he was trying to fall asleep. He was repeating a sentence like "I'm going to sleep and will have a dream"). But when I woke up, he told me he hadn't been thinking this  :Sad:  (too bad, it would have been amazing if it were true...)

----------


## Sara

Ohh, forgot the really weird action dreams from yesterday. They are worth remembering, cause it's one of my lucid tasks...

*4-2-2008*

*Parachute*
I'm on a really high cliff with a group of people and jump off. I remember I was very calm and pulled the cord, so my parachute opens. I fly past another girl. I don't remember the landing, but suddenly I'm back up again. I start wondering why I didn't have any fear and performed a solo jump on my first parachute experience ever... 
Instead of doing an RC, the dream explains: We were tied to 2 cords, hanging in the air. People descend by these cords, falling slower than normal, so they have time to open the parachute. I see my own jump played back in the air.

*Roller-coaster around the house*
Back at my parents house (djeez, it seems like I'm always there in my dreams!) there was an entertainment group. They built a roller-coaster around the roof of the house (at the place where the gutter used to be. I stand in line waiting for a small car, to make a ride. I notice the track is broken at some places and I hope I'm not going to fall off. Instead of a car, a white horse appears. I decide I've been waiting long enough and jump on the horse. A kid is placed behind me. 

The track is very wide now, so the horse can walk there. I'm disappointed that we go very slow. Suddenly, a whole group of people is walking in front of us. I get really annoyed, this was supposed to be a thrilling ride! I urge the horse to go faster and pass the group. The people get mad at me, I should better control my horse. A little kid yells "I had better control of my horse in the riding lessons when I used the bit". I tell her "sorry, I don't have any reins". The reins appear, but I still don't stop the horse  :tongue2: 

_The riding felt really natural, I also had a great connection with the horse, cause he knew I wanted to go fast and responded to my cues very lightly_

----------


## Burned up

> _The riding felt really natural, I also had a great connection with the horse, cause he knew I wanted to go fast and responded to my cues very lightly_



I'm off theorising again...

Maybe my "inner horse" comment wasn't as facetious as I meant it to be.  Your horse does seem to represent a closeness for you that's normally associated to opposite-sex DCs.  But I suppose the horse is an opposite-sex DC.  Do you think a dream featuring a female horse would have been the same?

----------


## raklet

> *Little semi-lucid flying*
> Just when entering a dream, I was in a car, going around a corner and then trying to fly. This time it worked! But then the car was gone and I was flying myself. Not really high, but at least I didn't crash



Oh, that sounds like fun!  I've only ever flown once in a dream, and it was great.  Someday I will do it again.





> *All you can eat...*
> I'm in the 'storage room' at my parents house (where we keep all the food) and it's really full. Someone says we have to make more space, so we need to eat all the food (mainly sweets) with open packages. I stuff it all in my mouth, chocolate sweets with almonds inside, cookies, crisps.



LOL.  I've done that before IRL.  I went to visit my two cousins.  We found a 3 pound block of dipping chocolate in their mom's storage room.  We hid in a corner and ate the whole thing!





> *My little goat*
> Yeah, my little black goat was in the dream again! We were outside in my parents garden, I tried to show off to other people, about how good we are on trick training. I hadn't seen her for years, but she still knew all his tricks  But she was more shy than she used to be.
> I woke up shortly after and felt sad that she's not around anymore



You are so talented with animals.  I think it is amazing.  I can't even teach my dog something simple like sit or stay.  Oh, wait...how could I teach him "quiet" so he won't bark outside my window all night long.

Sorry about your goat.  Did it die or did you have to give it away when you went o Uni?


[QUOTE=Sara;685889]
*Moving my horse around*
Sad dream. My friend in France came to Holland for a month. I transported my horse to her place. Then I realised I shouldn't have done that, because he was there without any friends and I couldn't travel there to see him very often. I wanted to take him back to another friends place (S, the one with the goats)

How do you move your horse around?  Do you use trailers like this:



or do you do something different?






> Oh, reading TS's DJ, the conversation about DCs reminded me of something!
> In my first lucid last weekend, I heard Tobby talking in my dream! It was as if I heard his thoughts, while he was trying to fall asleep. He was repeating a sentence like "I'm going to sleep and will have a dream"). But when I woke up, he told me he hadn't been thinking this  (too bad, it would have been amazing if it were true...)



Is he sure about that?  Maybe he doesn't remember!

----------


## Sara

> I'm off theorising again...
> 
> Maybe my "inner horse" comment wasn't as facetious as I meant it to be.  Your horse does seem to represent a closeness for you that's normally associated to opposite-sex DCs.  But I suppose the horse is an opposite-sex DC.  Do you think a dream featuring a female horse would have been the same?



Well, you might have a good point there. Maybe they are like the opposite sex for me IRL as well... Horses have about the same value for me as people (in the sense of 'having a relationship with someone') So it's not that strange you can see that in my dreams. (and no, I DON'T have sex with horses, LOL) And yeah, I LOVE my horses. (good thing is: you can have more than 1, love them all and they don't get jealous as long as you don't show the other horse you have 2 partners  :wink2:  )





> Oh, that sounds like fun!  I've only ever flown once in a dream, and it was great.  Someday I will do it again.



Oh, I bet you will! It's the best thing in the world!





> LOL.  I've done that before IRL.  I went to visit my two cousins.  We found a 3 pound block of dipping chocolate in their mom's storage room.  We hid in a corner and ate the whole thing!



3 pound? That's a pound per person  ::shock:: 
You must have been sick afterwards  :wink2: 
IRL, I used to snatch a lot of food from the storage room  ::D:  but my mum does it herself, so there were always open packages with cookies or licorice.






> You are so talented with animals.  I think it is amazing.  I can't even teach my dog something simple like sit or stay.  Oh, wait...how could I teach him "quiet" so he won't bark outside my window all night long.



Believe me or not, there's about 8 strategies to get your dog to keep quiet  :wink2: 
If you are really interested in simple animal training (and human training as well!) buy the small book: Don't shoot the dog, from Karen Pryor. It's very amusing to read and gives you insight on how to change behaviour in your kids as well  ::D: 





> Sorry about your goat.  Did it die or did you have to give it away when you went o Uni?



It died about 5 years ago. I always believed goats could become 20 or so, but she was only 12  :Sad: 






> How do you move your horse around?  Do you use trailers like this:



Yep, a horse trailer like that, but a lot smaller (why is everything so big in USA  :wink2:  )






> Is he sure about that?  Maybe he doesn't remember!



I asked him the minute I woke up, he wasn't asleep at all and confirmed he hadn't been thinking about that  :Sad:  So yeah, pretty sure...

----------


## raklet

> Yep, a horse trailer like that, but a lot smaller (why is everything so big in USA  )



Big?  That's a small model!

----------


## Burned up

> Well, you might have a good point there. Maybe they are like the opposite sex for me IRL as well... Horses have about the same value for me as people (in the sense of 'having a relationship with someone') So it's not that strange you can see that in my dreams. (and no, I DON'T have sex with horses, LOL) And yeah, I LOVE my horses. (good thing is: you can have more than 1, love them all and they don't get jealous as long as you don't show the other horse you have 2 partners  )



Thanks Sara, sounds right to me too from what you say.  Don't worry I certainly wasn't suggesting anything sexual  ::D:

----------


## mark

> *Little semi-lucid flying*



 :boogie:  yeh! flying is cool it always is  :smiley: 





> *All you can eat...*



 :drool:  mmmm chocolate with nuts in them mmmm I want it lol  :tongue2: 






> *My little goat*



awww those goats are great! I love that your taught them tricks lol! I didnt know you could do that I am impressed  :smiley: 







> *Parachute*



now that is cool!!!! 

I would love to do that in a dream! I bet it was so cool!  could you feel the wind and everything?

----------


## Caradon

Hey, nice Lucids and cool pictures. I loved that one where you were flying to another planet and it turned  out t o be earth.

to bad you woke up before doing the tasks.

I ended up having a horse dream after the horse stuff in here. it was cool though, the horse was friendly like always, and I rode it bare back. It was a grey horse. It came running to me when I whistled, and started licking my face like a dog does lol.

I didn't get the chance to post that one though.

----------


## SadieM

Lol mixed up dreams Sara! Have some normal easy to get dreams sometime! It's fun.

----------


## Sara

> Thanks Sara, sounds right to me too from what you say.  Don't worry I certainly wasn't suggesting anything sexual



I know  ::D:  It was more like an affirmation for others, LOL. 






> mmmm chocolate with nuts in them mmmm I want it lol



Hehe, go to supermarket, buy chocolated almonds  :wink2:  Or just think about them so you eat them in a dream: that's a lot healthier and cheaper  :tongue2: 
We had 1 of these with our coffee at a fancy restaurant last weekend, I think that's why they were in my dream. The dream ones tasted better tho  ::D: 





> awww those goats are great! I love that your taught them tricks lol! I didnt know you could do that I am impressed



Actually, you can teach almost any animal. But cats.... no, as soon as they understand what you ask, the object to perform the trick ever again  ::D: 





> I would love to do that in a dream! I bet it was so cool!  could you feel the wind and everything?



No wind  :Sad:  I just wasn't paying attention to that  :tongue2: 





> Hey, nice Lucids and cool pictures. I loved that one where you were flying to another planet and it turned  out t o be earth.



Yeah, that was actually a bit of a disappointment (as was the general feeling in those lucids)
I saw many colored planets (red and yellow) but I just flew to the familiar blue&green one..






> I ended up having a horse dream after the horse stuff in here. it was cool though, the horse was friendly like always, and I rode it bare back. It was a grey horse. It came running to me when I whistled, and started licking my face like a dog does lol.
> 
> I didn't get the chance to post that one though.



Ohh, please post! I'll read it as soon as I have some time again...

Oh, and thanks again for the advice on TK!!! I managed to use your technique last night and move a large book in all directions!
And I went through a solid door, by imagining first what could be on the other side (lol, you should have seen the face of my neighbour when I came through the door  ::D: ) Will post dreams later today.

@Bu, I had a dream about a love affair with my teacher yesterday... Normally, this would have upset me (I had it before, same teacher) but now I know (thanks to your feedback on the love/sex dreams) it's because I'm thankful that he's going to help me with finishing my report on a research, not because I really fancy him  ::D:

----------


## bradysimpson

to wake up close your eyes as hard as you can i was having a weired dream about a girl saying "im sorry but i have to to this" and without thinking as she brought the knife down on my neck i closed my eyes and cringed and it worked and i woke up. now when i have night mares thats what i do! *why did she kill me she was so preeetty?!*

----------


## Burned up

> @Bu, I had a dream about a love affair with my teacher yesterday... Normally, this would have upset me (I had it before, same teacher) but now I know (thanks to your feedback on the love/sex dreams) it's because I'm thankful that he's going to help me with finishing my report on a research, not because I really fancy him



Well you _might_ fancy him.  But the dream was about your feelings of love etc, not anything about him the person.  More likely he fills a role that you perceicve as masculine, so he becomes a temporary dream lover!

Any dream lover will do me.  :Sad:

----------


## Moonbeam

> (djeez, it seems like I'm always there in my dreams!)



Do a reality check!  I need to remember to do that too, every time I dream that I'm at my Dad's house.  I've gotten lucid there at least twice.

----------


## Caradon

> Oh, and thanks again for the advice on TK!!! I managed to use your technique last night and move a large book in all directions!



Sweet, I'm so happy that worked for you. Pretty fun huh?

I'll try and post that horse dream then. probably won't get a chance until Monday.

----------


## Sara

> Do a reality check!  I need to remember to do that too, every time I dream that I'm at my Dad's house.  I've gotten lucid there at least twice.



That'll be a problem, I'm not there that often. Less than once a month. But I'll remember to RC whenever I think of it  ::D: 





> Sweet, I'm so happy that worked for you. Pretty fun huh?



Yeah, it was awesome! I'm really glad it worked the way you described it.





> I'll try and post that horse dream then. probably won't get a chance until Monday.



Oh, I don't have any time either, but can't let this lucid fade away, it was too important for me  :tongue2:  So well, here it is...

*7-2-2008 - Telekinesis*

I got lucid because of a strange event. My ex boyfriend had a gymnastics competition, but had a hole in his pants (those tight, long, shiny gymnastic pants, LOL). I wanted to fix it and put a thread through the eye of a needle. But as I did, the thread thickened, it became like 20 threads and I couldn't use it to stitch. I pulled out several threads, but each time I did, they appeared back. I pulled out 1 thread and stuck it through another needle, but again, it multiplied and became a thick bush of thread. Argh, this really frustrated me. Then it dawned to me: maybe this was because it's a dream! 

I pinched my nose, but it was hard to breath. It felt all so real, I had a hard time believing it really was a dream. I blew my nose frantically, while holding it shut, but only a little air came out. Then I went to my parents sleeping room. My mother lay in bed. I told her: this is a dream! And I jumped towards the ceiling till I could touch it. Telling her: "See: I could never do that in real!" 

My dad had a Parelli-box in his hands (a box containing DVDs and booklets) and first I wanted to stretch my arm all the way to him, so I could grab it. Then I remembered Caradon's technique for Telekinesis. I 'felt' the box with my imaginary hand, and when I did, I gave it a push through the air, so it landed on top of the drawer. Then I pulled it towards me, but it came in at high speed, so I pushed it away with my 'real' dream hands.

Thinking I had practised enough indoors, I left the room. Through the glass in the front door, I saw a neighbour. She looked at me as if I'd never be able to open the door. LOL, I don't need to, I thought. So I got on my knees (behind the solid part of the door, so she wouldn't see me) and then phased through it, while imagining the scene behind the door. It was pretty easy. LOL, that lady looked like she had seen a ghost  ::D: 

Then I woke up, before I got a chance to try any of the tasks for feb. The whole lucid part lasted only 1 or 2 minutes.

Other dreams from last night:
Girls from high-school making fun of me. Because of my weird clothes, or because I didn't understand the maths exercises. I wanted to take a shower, but didn't like to undress in front of all others, so I washed myself while I still had my clothes on  ::?: 

And Tobby and I were going to get a new kitty! A red one, with pale eyes. He looked very cuddly and was so tiny, he fitted in 1 hand.

----------


## raklet

Hey, you are getting really good at the TK.  Awesome how you "felt" the box and caused it to move.  LOL, at the poor old lady.  What if she had a heart attack and died?  Would you feel bad?

----------


## Sara

> Hey, you are getting really good at the TK.  Awesome how you "felt" the box and caused it to move.  LOL, at the poor old lady.  What if she had a heart attack and died?  Would you feel bad?



Well, it was my first real attempt at TK and thanks to Caradon, I know how to approach it now (reach out and feel for the object with your mind first).

Hehe, why did you assume it was a poor old lady  :wink2:  It was a nasty, bitchy neighbour  :tongue2:  
She looked at my very snobbish before, so I wouldn't care if she got a heart attack  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sara

*9-2-2008*

Basic Lucid task completed!

Extremely long, but vague lucid(s). Dream was too long and chaotic to have any story in it. Started as a WILD (which was hard to get into, due to a lack of concentration). A lot of uncontrollable flying around, jumping out of windows in high buildings.

A funny FA with another man in my bed, who I assumed to be my BF. I spilled a huge amount of large sugar snowflakes on the bed  ::D: 

Several FA's in which I thought I opened my real eyes, saw light (which was impossible IRL cause the room is completely dark) closed my eyes again, till I saw through my eyelids and knew I was dreaming again.

Tried some TK again. First indoors, with a small box. Then outside through the window. I was looking for a groundhog, but all I could see were little brown rabbits. I tried to move them, but they were moving very fast themselves. I don't know if dream rabbits can jump 30 feet, but if not, then it was a little of my influence, LOL.

In the end, I met a lady on the street, she was with my mother (who shows up a lot recently, but in a positive way now). I asked her 'tell me something I don't know about myself'. She said something with 'donkey' (the real word was in Dutch and it doesn't have a meaning, so I can't translate it) I ask "what?" Her reply "you know, donkey-ing".
The meaning I got from it, was that I was like a donkey. But this can be interpreted in several ways  :tongue2:  
A week ago, I searched for the meaning of the Democrat's Donkey mascot, which is on TV every day, so it could be influenced by that. Or maybe I'm stupid or stubborn like a donkey, hahaha.

As usual, I woke up after accomplishing the task. Feeling very satisfied for this long lucid.

----------


## Burned up

> Or maybe I'm stupid or stubborn like a donkey, hahaha.



Or maybe you feel like a donkey when you compare yourself to a horse?
(i.e, you admire horses)

I'm pleased for you - with your "feeling satisfied" after that lucid.

----------


## Sara

> Or maybe you feel like a donkey when you compare yourself to a horse?
> (i.e, you admire horses)



could be, Bu! Didn't even think of that...
I'm not by far as athletic as my horses.





> I'm pleased for you - with your "feeling satisfied" after that lucid.



It, been a while indeed, my last lucids were not very satisfying cause they were so short  :Sad:

----------


## mark

nice one sara!!!!

That TK dream is cool! It is so great when you can do that stuff!! I would have loved to see the look on you fathers face lol.

Congrats on the task to! he he totally random answer as well ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Basic Lucid task completed!



I really want to do that task; I'm going to keep trying even if I don't get it done this month.





> A funny FA with another man in my bed, who I assumed to be my BF. I spilled a huge amount of large sugar snowflakes on the bed



Yummy.  ::lol:: 





> Tried some TK again.





I haven't ever done that either.  





> The meaning I got from it, was that I was like a donkey. But this can be interpreted in several ways





I like donkeys; that's not a bad thing.   ::lol:: 





> A week ago, I searched for the meaning of the Democrat's Donkey mascot, which is on TV every day, so it could be influenced by that. Or maybe I'm stupid or stubborn like a donkey, hahaha.



Oh yea, I forgot about that.  I was supposed to find out for you, wasn't I?  Now you know and I don't.  

In my home state of Missouri (I am originally a Missourian ::D: ), one time on the ballots the Democrats stole the Statue of Liberty symbol for some strange reason; that is usually the Libertarians symbol (which I am one of.)  So the Libertarians took the Missouri Mule (a famous kind of mule) as their symbol, which looks like a donkey.   So it looked like the parties switched symbols.





> As usual, I woke up after accomplishing the task. Feeling very satisfied for this long lucid.



Congratulations!

----------


## raklet

> But this can be interpreted in several ways  [/COLOR]
> A week ago, I searched for the meaning of the Democrat's Donkey mascot, which is on TV every day, so it could be influenced by that. Or maybe I'm stupid or stubborn like a donkey, hahaha.



Maybe you are just an ass!  :wink2:  (oh no, Sara is going to visit my DJ and get me back some time in the future)

Congrats on completing the task.  I feel jealous at how easy dreaming comes to you.

----------


## Sara

> nice one sara!!!!
> 
> That TK dream is cool! It is so great when you can do that stuff!! I would have loved to see the look on you fathers face lol.
> 
> Congrats on the task to! he he totally random answer as well



Oops, still have to post it in the lucid task topic... No wings for me yet.

TK is very cool indeed, almost as good as flying. I'm looking forward for many more practise, so it will help improve my flying as well.





> I really want to do that task; I'm going to keep trying even if I don't get it done this month.



Haha, and I want to try the task again, cause I'm not really satisfied with this answer  :smiley: 





> I like donkeys; that's not a bad thing.



 ::D:  I'm glad you like them. I like all horse-like animals (well, almost all non-scary animals) so being a donkey is not that bad  ::D:  






> Oh yea, I forgot about that.  I was supposed to find out for you, wasn't I?  Now you know and I don't.  
> 
> In my home state of Missouri (I am originally a Missourian), one time on the ballots the Democrats stole the Statue of Liberty symbol for some strange reason; that is usually the Libertarians symbol (which I am one of.)  So the Libertarians took the Missouri Mule (a famous kind of mule) as their symbol, which looks like a donkey.   So it looked like the parties switched symbols.



Here's a one explanation on the use of the symbols. I read a longer version on Wiki, where it is stated that the origin of the symbols is not clear.


[quote]




> Maybe you are just an ass!  (oh no, Sara is going to visit my DJ and get me back some time in the future)



LOL, then I'm a 'jennyass' right?





> Congrats on completing the task.  I feel jealous at how easy dreaming comes to you.



Thanks, I'm still surprised about it as well, on how fast this lucid learning goes.

----------


## raklet

> LOL, then I'm a 'jennyass' right?



 ::huh::   Ok, looked up jenny - female donkey (didn't know that before).  Hmmm, so I guess that makes me the ass  :Oops:  and you are just a jenny.  ::?:

----------


## Sara

*11-02-2008*

*Business competition*

_Had a rather annoying phone call that day, about a business opportunity._
In this dream, I was walking around in a horse stable, while viewing it from above (weird perspective). A girl said to me she had been able to sell this many items of a product I also sell and she made me feel stupid for having a much lower turnover.

*12-02-2008*

*Naked on the toilet*
I was on a summercamp location with people from my old school. I needed to pee, so I went to the toilet. The toilets were all without walls, just 6 of them in pairs out in the open. I sat down on one, not being bothered by the people around me. I was plain naked during all this, but I didn't really care. The only shame I felt was when I put my arms up and realised that I didn't shave my armpits recently, hahaha.

Then I was in a crowd of people, who were all performing a weird dance. I didn't know the dance, but tried to join the group, imitation their movements. I didn't feel really comfortable in this situation  :Sad: 

Finally, I walked back to my dad's car. I couldn't get the door locked, since it was damaged and wouldn't fully close. Then I pushed it very hard and it shut.


*Sexually harassed by friend's husband :O*  (warning: explicit content  :tongue2: ) 

Crazy dream! I was in a kind of bar at a horse-stable. In the corner was a bath with shower and a green-blue shower curtain. My friends husband J came in and told me how nice and warm the water was and that I would like a shower. He'd been making sexually tinted remarks earlier during that dream, and I tried to ignore him, since he's married with my friend S.

When I got close to the shower, he took all his clothes off! Standing there naked, I didn't want to look at him. Then I felt the nice, warm water of the shower and jumped in the bathtub, quickly closing the curtain around me. I had my clothes on before, but once behind the curtain I was naked. The curtain stuck to my bare skin and I was afraid J would see it. I peeked outside, seeing he sat down on a chair, taking some lubricant gel and was going to jerk off. As I tried to hide myself in the corner of the shower, I heard him making sounds of enjoyment, till the point where he came with a loud scream.

Then he was gone and I was now watching a horse show. My friend M was also performing in the show, as was my 'hero' Pat Parelli. I sat on a small chair and felt aroused. I was moving back and forth over the surface of the chair, which felt good, but was very visibly for the people around me. I noticed I was wearing a skirt and secretly put my hand under my skirt, to finish the job by hand.

Lot's of dreamsigns going by unnoticed... toilets, nakedness... 
Also, this is the second time I have a shower in my dreams in a short time, wonder what it means. Something about feeling comfortable and getting clean? They are nicer than toilets...

About the friends husband: I visit them often and he likes to make joking remarks about me being his 'second wife' but he would never ever mean anything sexual with that. (they don't even watch movies like American Pie, because there's too much sex in them  :tongue2: ) I like being at their home and often stay over for the night (I have my own bed there  ::D: )

----------


## raklet

> The only shame I felt was when I put my arms up and realised that I didn't shave my armpits recently, hahaha.



You shave - oh thank goodness!  Last I heard, European women didn't shave their legs or arms (except "ladies of the night")!  Probably been a myth all along.  Makes me wonder what kind of weird things Europeans believe about Americans!  ::D:

----------


## Sara

> You shave - oh thank goodness!  Last I heard, European women didn't shave their legs or arms (except "ladies of the night")!  Probably been a myth all along.  Makes me wonder what kind of weird things Europeans believe about Americans!



Hahaha, well, Germans have the disgusting habit of not shaving themselves... at least the 'older generation' of women (we had a German teacher who came to school in sleevless shirts in summer, YUCK). But yes, in Holland we shave   ::D:  (men too, also down there  :wink2:  )

And we eat mayonaise on our chips / french fries  ::D: 
You eat them with ketchup, right?

----------


## Burned up

Toilets and showers, seems to be a theme for you.

Will you be able to look at your friend without giggling now?  ::mrgreen:: 

(And I prefer ketchup!)

----------


## Sara

> Toilets and showers, seems to be a theme for you.



Yeah, I almost spend more time in the bathroom in my dreams than IRL! At least my dream-self is very clean  ::D: 





> Will you be able to look at your friend without giggling now? 
> 
> (And I prefer ketchup!)



Haha, I was almost going to tell her (sometimes we tell each other about dreams) but I think she would not really like this dream  ::D: 

PS: ketchup is only good for pasta!

----------


## Burned up

> PS: ketchup is only good for pasta!



Noooooooooo..............

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations on those Lucids, the tk and the task.
Funny donkey reply. ::lol:: 

And that was pretty funny about the guy in the shower lol.

I've had mayo on french fries before, it's pretty good. But yeah, most of the time it's ketchup and mustard. :smiley: 

What about hamburgers, hot dogs, or bratwurst.
You can't eat those without ketchup! And for me, mustard as well.

----------


## raklet

> (men too, also down there  )



Yikes!





> And we eat mayonaise on our chips / french fries 
> You eat them with ketchup, right?



I eat mine with Fry Sauce (1 part ketchup, 2 parts mayonnaise).

----------


## mark

> *11-02-2008*
> 
> *Business competition*





_lol I can imagine it being a slightly annoying dream, it sounds like that girl was rubbing it in or bragging about her sales figures.....kick her next time (lol that is fast becoming a line I use alot in this thread )_


*





 Originally Posted by Sara


Naked on the toilet



*

lol that is insane! I hardly ever have toilet dreams but it seems they are quite a common thing...I wounder why they are always so open in dreams

lol that dancing part seems mad! I would have not enjoyed that, did you feel embarrassed at all?


*





 Originally Posted by Sara


Sexually harassed by friend's husband :O



*



> (warning: explicit content )



 ::shock::  lol what can I say.....this lack of control in your sex related dreams seems common. It is a strange thing...I bet you were like WTF!! when he got naked and even more so when he started lubing up  ::shock:: 

ha ha that part on the couch is just funny! and totally unexpected he he :tongue2: 





> I like being at their home and often stay over for the night (I have my own bed there )



ha cool your like a female Joey from friends! nice one  ::lol::

----------


## Sara

Hehehe, from shaving to ketchup, it's a small step  :wink2: 

We usually eat hamburger, frikandel and stuff like that with Curry, not with Ketchup. Don't know if you have Curry, but it's the spicey version of Ketchup

So, you probably don't know 'chips at war' then? Which is chips with chopped onions, mayonaise, curry and sat&#233;-sauce (that's spicey peanut sauce).

----------


## Sara

> [/B]
> 
> _lol I can imagine it being a slightly annoying dream, it sounds like that girl was rubbing it in or bragging about her sales figures.....kick her next time (lol that is fast becoming a line I use alot in this thread )_



Hahaha, yeah, I'll kick her next time I see her.






> lol that is insane! I hardly ever have toilet dreams but it seems they are quite a common thing...I wounder why they are always so open in dreams



I stick with the general explanation of toilet dreams. They are about expressing your emotions (IRL) and every time I see the relation between the dream and RL. But for yesterday, I'm not so sure...





> lol that dancing part seems mad! I would have not enjoyed that, did you feel embarrassed at all?



Yeah, I don't like dancing that much, so standing in the middle of a group and not knowing what to do was pretty awkward. I only dance after a few glasses of wine  ::D: 





> lol what can I say.....this lack of control in your sex related dreams seems common. It is a strange thing...I bet you were like WTF!! when he got naked and even more so when he started lubing up



It was really weird. But I never expected my dream-self to be morally right and reject him, LOL. Maybe it was because he's my friends husband. If it were any other man, we'd have made out in the shower  ::D:

----------


## Burned up

> Hehehe, from shaving to ketchup, it's a small step 
> 
> We usually eat hamburger, frikandel and stuff like that with Curry, not with Ketchup. Don't know if you have Curry, but it's the spicey version of Ketchup
> 
> So, you probably don't know 'chips at war' then? Which is chips with chopped onions, mayonaise, curry and saté-sauce (that's spicey peanut sauce).



In parts of England chips with curry sauce is popular.  Not like ketchup though.  More like a yellow spicy gravy.

----------


## raklet

> Hehehe, from shaving to ketchup, it's a small step 
> 
> We usually eat hamburger, frikandel and stuff like that with Curry, not with Ketchup. Don't know if you have Curry, but it's the spicey version of Ketchup
> 
> So, you probably don't know 'chips at war' then? Which is chips with chopped onions, mayonaise, curry and saté-sauce (that's spicey peanut sauce).



Never heard of any of it.  But I would sure like to try it!

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on 13 February 2008*

Larger title, so it will be easier to recognise my dream entries.

*The unfindable book*
- there was a classroom scene before this, but I forgot all details about it, something about my old high school -

I'm in my old bedroom (at parents place) but with my current bed. A man, who pretends to be a teacher, is in my room, as well as some students I've never seen. He tells us we have to find a book which has a disappointing ending. All students start to read a book, but I know I've read a book like that before, so I search in my bookcase for this specific book. There's a lot of non-literature books in my bookcase. Like dairies, notebooks, books about flowers and esotheric oils. Also, there's a book-like wrapping with a very tiny straw baby shoe in it. Inside is said to be a golden baby show, the size of a hanger for a necklace, but I don't dare to unwrap it.

I keep looking and looking for this book, but never found it, neither could I remember the title.

Upon awakening, I remember I had been reading a book earlier in the dream. And very typical: the only book I ever read cover to cover without really liking it, was a book that was supposed to be about lucid dreaming. It DID have a dissatisfying end. The only reason I kept reading was because I wanted to find this info on lucid dreaming, but it wasn't there  :Sad:  

*Working in the horse stable*
I'm in an horse stable, looks like my old riding school. (dark and full of straw in the corridors). I'm tying halters (which is my business) and tell an old man about how my halters work. Then a girl comes by and tells me this is rubbish and he shouldn't listen to me. I'm disappointed and leave.

Damn, this was the girl from yesterday! And I didn't kick her butt! Sorry Mark, I'm just not good at that  :wink2:

----------


## mark

> *The unfindable book*





hmmm interesting dream, I will be interested in seeing BUs interpretation on this..that is if he offers one 





> Upon awakening, I remember I had been reading a book earlier in the dream. And very typical: the only book I ever read cover to cover without really liking it, was a book that was supposed to be about lucid dreaming. It DID have a dissatisfying end. The only reason I kept reading was because I wanted to find this info on lucid dreaming, but it wasn't there





What book was that sara? I think I remember you saying you read EWOLD is that what you are talking about?

*





 Originally Posted by Sara


Working in the horse stable



*



> Damn, this was the girl from yesterday! And I didn't kick her butt! Sorry Mark, I'm just not good at that



ha ha no problem Sara....I just think it would be great to read about you kicking someones ass, especially this one who comes along and tries to ruin your business  :tongue2:

----------


## Sara

> [/B]
> 
> hmmm interesting dream, I will be interested in seeing BUs interpretation on this..that is if he offers one



Chances increase if he sees his name being mentioned  :wink2: 
It's getting a common dream sign for me: looking for stuff (mostly text related) which I can't find... must be something in my daily life that is bothering me.





> What book was that sara? I think I remember you saying you read EWOLD is that what you are talking about?



Noooo, EWOLD is the best LD book ever!
I don't remember the title, have to ask my ex, it was his book. Something about a lady who went to Tibet. Most boring book ever, but maybe now I know more about lucid dreaming, I'll understand more of it  :tongue2: 





> ha ha no problem Sara....I just think it would be great to read about you kicking someones ass, especially this one who comes along and tries to ruin your business



LOL, so you'd like to see some  ::bslap::

----------


## Burned up

> Damn, this was the girl from yesterday! And I didn't kick her butt! Sorry Mark, I'm just not good at that



LOL she's your internal critic.  Perhaps you just don't get angry enough  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sara

> LOL she's your internal critic.  Perhaps you just don't get angry enough



Maybe there's a little lesson in there for me... I often get angry 'inside' but don't let others know. Or just by acting irritated and not speaking out what the problem really is. (Although the numerous toilet dreams prove at least something's changing...) Thanks guys for making me think about this  ::D:

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on Valentines Day 2008*

_Sorry for the long read guys. I had an amazingly long dream so early in the night. Went to bed at 0:00 and woke up at 0:40 'scary' parts in purple if you want to read some freaky stuff_ 


*Skinned animals in France*

In the beginning, I was at the beach with my young horse at sunset. We were playing at liberty, he was following me around. Occasionally he walked the other way, but came back when I called him. _This is a real dream for me, to be doing this with him in the future_ It got darker, so I went home (horse disappeared) and met my sister in a gigantic house. We did some house holding tasks (cleaning up dishes and I think she had cooked some food). The owner of the house was also around, but not really visible.

Then, my sister and I went outside, into the forest. We were carrying a large bag, that was full of animals. It had a long list of animal names and small pictures (like thumbnails) and there were numbers behind the names which animals were in the bag. There were 2 chickens, 4 cocks, 2 foxes (ahh, fox again!) 2 other breed of chickens (I call them: poulepetaat) and 4 'cailles' (french for: quails). I was amazed that all these animals were in this bag, because it wasn't THAT big at all. We made some tour through the forest, don't remember details. Just before we got back, we had to release the animals. My sister opened the bag and took out a pair of quails. They were tied together with their legs, but we only noticed when she dropped them. They ran off, but then we saw our mistake, we should have untied them!! I ran after them and they got stuck around a tree (one on each side, lol) I managed to separate them, but they ran with still a long wire around their paws.

Then we pulled out some of the chickens, but they had no claws on their legs. In fact: they were skinned! But the head was still on, so they were alive! I was a bit disgusted, but more I felt really sorry for these animals. We couldn't drop them in the forest like that  :Sad: 

My sis told me this was done to preserve the meat till you eat it. As long as the animal is alive, the meat won't rot, but when you have dead meat, you can't keep it outside the fridge. I agreed with this explanation, but still it was terrible for the animals.

Oh, and we couldn't find the foxes inside, which didn't surprise me, cause I didn't believe they were in there from the beginning.

We got home and my sis switched the covers on her phone. She had 5 different ones, all with the same pattern of squares and very similar colors. So I asked 'why do you have so many, if they all look the same?'. "Well, I found them on the street, so I have to take whatever I find. And at least they are a little different".

My sister left in a boat, I waved at them a long time, until they got out of sight. Strange detail: I saw my sis was waving back to the coastline, while I was somewhere halfway on the sea. So she didn't wave directly at me. I got closer and closer to them, as if I was zooming in with a camera, till they noticed me.

Back to the house... I was in the stables, preparing something for the horses I guess. A man came to me and started talking about a sick horse that died, while the doctors had said it could be saved (or was it the other way round?)
He showed me a live video, that was made with a hidden camera. As usual, when I see a video in a dream, I'm really IN the scene.

Two young, female doctors were talking about a horse, while they were performing surgery on it (the horse was more like a skeleton, cause they were half inside it). The doctor's voices were altered and they were wearing blue, skinned horseheads as masks! The one with the big mask bent forward with her whole head inside the horse they were operating. Quite terrifying you'd think, but I wasn't afraid. She said the horse never had a chance to survive. A sentence that proved they, or other doctors had been lying to us  :Sad: 

Then, the maskes were handed to us and we had to dispose of the big one (the small one was thrown back at them). It felt icky and I wanted to get rid of it asap. Back in the stables, there was a lot of rubbish, so I could put it in a large bag, together with some other dirty trash.

_
 could I dream all that in just 40 minutes? I woke up, feeling I had a whole day behind me. That's an effective use of time  Rest of the night passed a lot faster_ 

*Teaching a chav to behave* 
I was in an exhibition garden with a lot of people, all walking to the same spot. The garden was very trendy and in French style (symmetric, straight paths). In small coves (?) there were tables with glasses, some filled with wine. A trashy lady behind us was taking these glasses, with the intention of taking them home. I was bothered by this and said "These belong to the exhibition, you can't take them.", but she didn't want to listen and got mad at me. I picked up a glass of wine and threw it at her. That made her even more mad! I quickly went to the destination point, where all people had gathered.

After a little while, this woman appeared, she was holding a glass of red wine. I was wearing white trousers and really didn't want them to get spoiled. So I sneaked up to her, pushed her arm and the wine fell out. Instead of going all crazy and start fighting with me, she was sad. She sat against the wall and I started explaining her about not stealing other people's items. I think she understood, cause she started sobbing at my shoulder like a little kid.

*The puke slide*
Don't know where this fitted in, maybe just after the wine-incident.
I was on top of a big slide, with 5 or 6 lanes next to each other (like in a waterpark, where you have these big slides with separated lanes). In the lane next to me, was a drunk guy. He looked like he was going to throw up every moment, so I crawled away from his side. 2 other drunk guys came in, they made harassing remarks toward me and then started to puke on the slide. Yuck!

*Boyfriend going on horse competition*
Funny fragment: my boyfriend had to do an exam in horseriding and had a paper with the tasks. We had a long discussion about the grading for these tasks, that was about decimals and the score you could get on each task.

----------


## mark

> *Skinned animals in France*
> 
> Then we pulled out some of the chickens, but they had no claws on their legs. In fact: they were skinned! But the head was still on, so they were alive! I was a bit disgusted, but more I felt really sorry for these animals. We couldn't drop them in the forest like that





 ::shock::  ::shock::  holy crap!! poor little chickens  :Sad:  ...that is not a nice sight! I would have been really upset for them I am not surprised you felt sorry for them


*





 Originally Posted by Sara


Teaching a chav to behave 



*

he he nice to see you teaching the chavs of the world! ha good stuff...did you feel sorry for her when she started crying

*





 Originally Posted by Sara


The puke slide



* 
ha ha that is great! lol so funny...silly drunks  ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

Wow great recall for you too!
And those poor chickens! I think I would have been pretty upset in that dream.

----------


## Pancaka

> (why is everything so big in USA  )



 ...everything's bigger...EVERYthing  :wink2: 

jk

----------


## raklet

> The puke slide
> Don't know where this fitted in, maybe just after the wine-incident.
> I was on top of a big slide, with 5 or 6 lanes next to each other (like in a waterpark, where you have these big slides with separated lanes). In the lane next to me, was a drunk guy. He looked like he was going to throw up every moment, so I crawled away from his side. 2 other drunk guys came in, they made harassing remarks toward me and then started to puke on the slide. Yuck!



Wahahaha.  I was hoping maybe you would be sliding in it, but it was still funny!

----------


## Sara

> he he nice to see you teaching the chavs of the world! ha good stuff...did you feel sorry for her when she started crying



LOL, I knew you would enjoy that part  :wink2: 
Nah, I didn't feel really sorry for her. More like satisfied that she saw she was wrong and will now change her life  :tongue2: 





> Wow great recall for you too!
> And those poor chickens! I think I would have been pretty upset in that dream.



It's interesting, how sometimes these weird situations have great impact on your emotions, while another time, you look at the most horrifying scene without feeling anything.





> Wahahaha.  I was hoping maybe you would be sliding in it, but it was still funny!



 ::barf::  you have disgusting ideas  ::shakehead2::  No, I really have puke-phobia, so I was trying to get away from it as far as possible  :tongue2:

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on 15 februari 2008*

*One wedding and one funeral (and the unquenchable thirst)*

Walking in the forest, on a soft sand road. I was drinking cola and shared my bottle with my boyfriend. We arrived a at a T crossing. Several people were there, mostly strangers. They looked sad. I asked what was wrong and they told me it was a funeral for a girl. I kept asking people about this girl, but at the same time felt a bit ashamed that we were at the funeral uninvited.

Walking in the forest again, I was really thirsty. I switched from cola to water, thinking it was the cola that made me more thirsty. But even water didn't work. I drank 4 bottles of it and still felt thirsty. A woman pretending to be my mother told me it was very unhealthy to drink so much. 1 glass in 3 hours ought to be enough. But I was soooo thirsty, I just HAD to drink.
Then I found a phone-number you could call for water. It was 0800-8442. (tried it, doesn't exist IRL)

We came at another T crossing, this time there was a wedding going on. I sat on a bench, next to a guy with short hair, painted in red, orange an yellow shades. I really liked this and I fancied the guy. I stroke him on his head, which he liked. Later, we went dancing, but he totally sucked at dancing (well, so do I  :tongue2: ) but still, it felt very good to be with him. Too bad we didn't kiss  :wink2:  (he was like this dream-guy who often appears as my ex and makes me  feel  ::smitten:: )

-fragment in between- I looked on a map and saw a bike path far away from our path, had a discussion with this mother-figure about the bikers nearby. When I looked on the map again, the colors of the paths had changed from black to red and the bike path was next to our trail all the way. _Remember: RC when things suddenly change!!_

*Women can't drive*

I was driving my car and using my cellphone at the same time. I got a little off the road and tried to steer back, but it didn't work and my car rode off the 'dike' into a ditch with high grass in it. It got stuck and I called my BF to help me out.

_PDP: I was driving on the dikes the day before yesterday and several times wondered what happened to your car if you would get off the road (on the dry side). Well, now I know_ 


*Lesson on dream-report - fragment*

I was in a school-like situation, in a class about dreams. We were being taught how to report our dreams. I thought I was already an expert on this, cause I knew how to make titles for your dreams, while others still only wrote a date above them  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> *One wedding and one funeral (and the unquenchable thirst)*



that part with the funeral is a shame  :Sad: 

still I laughed at the water thing....lol I have been so obsessed with vampires lately thats all I could think of when you said unquenchable thirst  ::lol:: 

aww you found a nice guy in you dream  :smiley:  thats always good to hear. Its great cos you still liked him after you found out he couldnt dance lol 





> *Women can't drive*



_no comment..... I dont want to get into trouble! ha ha_ 






> *Lesson on dream-report - fragment*



he he I would say you are a expert, I think dreams with titles are always better  :smiley:

----------


## Pancaka

> *Lesson on dream-report - fragment*



I usually DO title my dreams. I just can't think of anything good lately. :Sad:

----------


## Sara

> that part with the funeral is a shame 
> 
> still I laughed at the water thing....lol I have been so obsessed with vampires lately thats all I could think of when you said unquenchable thirst



Haha, so now I can say I know how these vampires feel  ::D: 





> aww you found a nice guy in you dream  thats always good to hear. Its great cos you still liked him after you found out he couldnt dance lol



Oh, I love these dreams... they're very emotional, but in a positive way.





> _no comment..... I dont want to get into trouble! ha ha_



 ::D:  





> he he I would say you are a expert, I think dreams with titles are always better



Hehe, in my dream world, I'm my own expert  :wink2: 
But I think Bu is the real expert on dream titles, the way he misleads us with teasing titles  ::D:

----------


## Sara

Oops, no dreams in here for 3 days. Time to catch up a little...

*Dreams on 16 februari 2008*

_A night full of war! Frightening pieces in purple
And most details lost due to not writing anything..._

*Video on the walkman and massive explosion*

I was with a small group of people, sitting close to eachother on 1 bench (more then would fit, like 7 people on 1 bench, all cosy together). I had a walkman that could play a video on a small TV. It was not working very well.

I'm going to a storage building, to get something. Inside is more like an environment from Counterstrike. We are indoors, in a white, concrete building with openings, like windows and doors, but no glass/wood in them, just openings. I see people outside. The guy I'm with, tells me we now have a different supplier of ammo, so the colours have changed  ::?: 
I have a mine/grenade in my hand and throw it towards the door, but it bumps back against the wall and comes towards me.

I push it away, but again it comes back. It's like a boomerang grenade. I get very scared now, afraid it's going to explode near us. Then this guy pushes it, so it should get stuck behind a wall. I sit close to the wall and cover my ears when it explodes, so I don't get hurt. The explosion is enormous and really close to me. I see a greenish light spread all over the place and am sure everyone who didn't cover his ears is dead.


*Medieval horsefight!*

I'm at the training centre of Eddy (an instructor I don't like) and brought my horse. I can join the course for free, if I take my horse out of the paddock asap. But I think the relation with my horse is more important than the exercises. My horse comes towards me and puts his head on my shoulder. We stand there, enjoying this moment, I feel one with my horse.

Nasty kids are running around there. I try to teach them a lesson, but it doesn't work. Then hundreds of small animals escape from my horses paddock and I blame the nasty little girl that was with me.

I'm inside with Eddy and 2 girls, talking about horses. Just when I start to have a nice conversation with him, 3 people arrive on horseback. I recognise them as some of my vague horsefriends and wonder why they have become friends with Eddy  ::?: 

I want to go outside, but can't find my shoes. *again!* Desperately trying to find a matching pair, I finally put on 2 ugly shoes from Eddy. But when I'm ready, 2 people show me it's dangerous outside. It's like we are hiding and outside people are looking for us. I think it's not that big a deal and they'll never spot me, but I was not careful enough. High on a building is a big, black crow-like creature that spotted me. I freeze and fear for my life. Then I see a girl crawling from underneath a wooden fence and take this escape to the other side. Then I'm on horseback, on a huge field with red men on horses. There are thousands of them, like in an old war scene. I urge my horse to run through them and yell "attack the blacks on the other side!!!"

*Mark and the little chicks*
In a classroom, next to the window, I spot a nest. First it's empty, but when I look a second time, it's filled with little brown and yellow chicks. I say 'they are too early for eastern'. The window is open and I'm afraid they'll fall out, but then the ground is only 10 centimetres below the window.

I turn around and walk to the corner, which is now the dairy department of a shop. An announcer says 'new: vampire cheese'. COOL, I think, Mark would love that! So I take a package of Vampire cheese and show it to Mark (who suddenly appeared). But he doesn't seem interested at all  :Sad:  I'm disappointed about that.
I assumed the cheese would have the shape of a vampire, but instead, it's a rather big cardboard box with an explanation of the vampire diet for a whole week (with all meals and such).

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on 17 February 2008*

Lots of dreams, but I forgot them all :'(
That's my punishment for not writing down anything  :tongue2: 

*Dreams on 18 February 2008*

Tried to WILD and had some nice HI about creating myself an environment for flying practice. A bit like the matrix, with a blank environment, creating the images around it to overcome my fear of heights and falling. I felt that I was almost entering a dream, but my boyfriend was coughing all the time, so he kept me from getting into the dream  :Sad: 

*Skate boarding - fragment*
I was doing some small tricks on a skate board. I wasn't really good, but at least I didn't fall. A kid came by, who had a skate board twice as wide (bigger plate to stand on). I tried this board as well, but it was way to heavy to flip over.

_Haha, I don't know how I did these tricks, like making the board spin a full circle, but it felt cool_

*Non-closing door - fragment*
In my parents house, we have a wooden panel in front of the doors that only open in summer. Somehow, these were broken in the centre and a friend of mine went through them, which surprised me.

_Hmm, not very interesting fragments. Tonight I'll sleep alone, so I hope to continue my WILD practise_

----------


## Burned up

Love the vampire diet  ::mrgreen:: 

Know what you mean about "not very interesting fragments" as I've had a night of those myself.  Perhaps tonight will be different.

----------


## Caradon

Cool, Skate-boarding. Sounds kinda familiar. :tongue2:  That stuff is fun in dreams huh?

I liked how the horse put it's head on your shoulder. There really is something about dream horses.

----------


## raklet

Came across an interesting tidbit the other day.  University of Wageningen holds a Guinness World Record for eating insects.  There was an insect eating day in September of 2006 (I think).  Did you have anything to do with that?

I also read that Dutch people are the tallest in the world on average.

----------


## Sara

> Cool, Skate-boarding. Sounds kinda familiar. That stuff is fun in dreams huh?



True, it was cool how I could actually do some tricks with it, while IRL, I can't even stand on one for 10 seconds without falling  :tongue2: 





> I liked how the horse put it's head on your shoulder. There really is something about dream horses.



Almost as special as the real ones  :wink2:   I feel a great connection with them, but in dreams they are 'softer' in their responses and easier to ride  ::D: 





> Came across an interesting tidbit the other day.  University of Wageningen holds a Guinness World Record for eating insects.  There was an insect eating day in September of 2006 (I think).  Did you have anything to do with that?



LOL, I knew when it was held, but the idea disgusts me, so I didn't join (or even dare to watch). I ate a fried grasshopper once...





> I also read that Dutch people are the tallest in the world on average.



Could be very true. With the lack of surface area in our country, we can only grow in height, not in circumference  :tongue2:  (well, that's not true anymore, 1 out of 6 children under 12 is overweight currently!  ::shock:: )

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on 19 February 2008*

Not much recall, probably due to short sleep (5 hrs)

*Failed WILD? Or just forgotten?*
Tried to WILD, felt myself fall asleep and got some vivid HI about white papers with written notes, seeing the name 'NeAvo' on them. Tried to relax and enter a dream, but don't remember anything beyond that. Maybe I just fell asleep?

*Making fun on a forum*
Together with my best friend S, I was surfing on my forum (about horses). There's one woman I really don't like, who writes in an harassing way. I tried to make fun of her by writing in the same style she did, but my posts didn't show up. My friend tried to prevent me from posting them, cause she thought it wasn't nice of me. Somehow I knew it didn't really matter what I wrote, that it wasn't 'real'... maybe a slight flash of lucidity.
I was going to meet some people from the forum, but never arrived there.

*Copying on yellow paper - vague flash*
I had a bunch of yellow and white papers. And a binder, with other papers in it. I tried to make a copy or a stamp on the yellow paper, that was special, but it didn't work because there was too much paper in the binder. I took it out and put it aside. Also, there was a drawer with weird items inside.

_Woke up at 6:45, tried to WILD once more, but was too nervous to fall asleep again (busy day today). The dream about the forum was pretty much PDP. Never wrote the reply to this lady though._

----------


## Burned up

> Could be very true. With the lack of surface area in our country, we can only grow in height, not in circumference  (well, that's not true anymore, 1 out of 6 children under 12 is overweight currently! )



I thought you guys were the tallest too.  But I think we're more obsese in Scotland than you are (can't recall the stats).  :Sad: 





> *Dreams on 19 February 2008*
> 
> /snipped/
> 
> Not much recall, probably due to short sleep (5 hrs)
> _Woke up at 6:45, tried to WILD once more, but was too nervous to fall asleep again (busy day today). The dream about the forum was pretty much PDP. Never wrote the reply to this lady though._



Sounds like one of my nights, Sara  :Sad:

----------


## mark

> *Mark and the little chicks*
> I turn around and walk to the corner, which is now the dairy department of a shop. An announcer says 'new: vampire cheese'. COOL, I think, Mark would love that! So I take a package of Vampire cheese and show it to Mark (who suddenly appeared). But he doesn't seem interested at all  I'm disappointed about that.
> I assumed the cheese would have the shape of a vampire, but instead, it's a rather big cardboard box with an explanation of the vampire diet for a whole week (with all meals and such).




 :boogie:  woohooo lol nice one on the dream Sara! lol at the vampire cheese! shame I was not very receptive towards it....still I maintain if ever I am uncooperative...just kick me lol

shame on those failed wilds, still its good you got some HI, ive ot had any in ages

----------


## Moonbeam

> I turn around and walk to the corner, which is now the dairy department of a shop. An announcer says 'new: vampire cheese'. COOL, I think, Mark would love that! So I take a package of Vampire cheese and show it to Mark (who suddenly appeared). But he doesn't seem interested at all  I'm disappointed about that.



Must have been a mark impersonator-DC.  ::?: 





> I assumed the cheese would have the shape of a vampire, but instead, it's a rather big cardboard box with an explanation of the vampire diet for a whole week (with all meals and such).



I wouldn't have thought the vampire diet would consist of cheese.  ::lol::

----------


## Sara

> I thought you guys were the tallest too.  But I think we're more obsese in Scotland than you are (can't recall the stats).



Hmm, I don't know about that. But I've read that English school kids have really bad eating habits. (but now there's Jamie to change it all  ::D: )






> Sounds like one of my nights, Sara



And how annoying is that  :Sad: 
I feel sorry for you, it's quite frustrating to remember so little. Makes you feel like the night passed by in the blink of an eye. I prefer having 'long' nights with loads of memories  :smiley: 
PS: I had a train dream, but it was not boring at all, hahaha.





> woohooo lol nice one on the dream Sara! lol at the vampire cheese! shame I was not very receptive towards it....still I maintain if ever I am uncooperative...just kick me lol



Haha, that is your standard advice? Just kick anyone who doesn't cooperate with me  :wink2: 





> shame on those failed wilds, still its good you got some HI, ive ot had any in ages



Ahh, HI can be very nice indeed.
But do you actively 'induce' it or just hope for it to happen? I often try to 'start' a story in HI, that makes chances on success a lot higher (however, this does NOT mean my dream starts with those images)





> Must have been a mark impersonator-DC.



Haha, probably  :smiley:  The real mark would have been all enthusiastic when I showed him the vampire cheese  :wink2: 





> I wouldn't have thought the vampire diet would consist of cheese.



LOL, me neither. At first, the 'vampire' feature was only about the shape of the cheese. But then I saw the whole week menu on the box. Too bad I don't remember any details  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> Hmm, I don't know about that. But I've read that English school kids have really bad eating habits. (but now there's Jamie to change it all )



You know about Jamie Oliver?  Well if he can make any impact at all it will help.  But the last stats I heard was something like 17% of children don't east fresh fruit and veg.  (i.e just chips and baked beans etc).





> PS: I had a train dream, but it was not boring at all, hahaha.



It must have been.

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on 20 February 2008*

Whoa, what a mixed night! Trains, sex-games, building a dam in a river and emotions for a good friend.

*Failed WILD*
Laid still, felt myself falling asleep and then - nothing  ::?: 
I didn't feel my body any more, but could still hear all noises in my room. But when I tried to move, I could and was awake. Maybe this was a False Falling Asleep instead of a False Awakening???

*Peeing flasher in the train*

I was in a train, heading towards a station. There was a man who wanted to go to the toilet, but he was afraid he was going to be too late. (you're not allowed to use the toilet in the station, because, well, you know  :wink2:  )
The toilet had an opening, through which I saw the upper half of this man. I could see the track through the walls of the train and told him "we're not yet in the station, not yet, not yet... NOW we are!"
He squeezed off (don't know the correct expression) and came out of the toilet, but without his pants on!

He sat next to me on a bench, I didn't dare to look at him. A girl sitting on the other side winked at me 'nice view' she said  ::D:  He didn't do any effort to hide his nakedness.

_The man was an unknown figure. (maybe it was Bu, hahaha) I didn't like him being naked, but he didn't scare me either. In Holland, we have a funny name for a 'flasher', it is 'potloodventer' and means 'pencil salesman'
Remarkable: trains are often (semi)open, e.g. I can see the tracks beneath the floor._

*Disgusting Sex Game* *explicit content warning*

_OK, this was a really weird dream and it feels awkward to even think about it. But after all the openness from people around here, I feel courageous enough to write details as well._

I'm on a sort of 'party' with 5 people sitting together. There is this 'game' of which the purpose is to build a tower of naked people and hold as many sex attributes in/on your body. First I see a flash of a girl who quit the game (I see her climbing down the tower of nakes girls). I think she's brave for quitting when things went too far.

Then we start the game. We sit in a circle and first we have to smell a small pink towel. If it smells like sex, it means you are aroused enough and can join the game. I smell something, but tell I don't, cause I first want to watch and see  :wink2:  A girl and a guy both join, 2 others and me sit and watch. All people are fully naked, except for me (still wearing my thong) 

There is a bunch of sex toys. All kinds of vibrators and other things you can find in the Pabo catalogue and even things not in there, like a long extendible dildo. A girl shows you can hold some items in front of your belly, but some others you have to put inside yourself.

Next round, the leader of the game encourages me to join in, since it's not fun with only 2 people playing. I don't feel like joining, so I pretend I have my period and that's why I can't join. Then I feel this is actually very unhygienic, people sharing vibrators and all...

*Building a dam and cuddles* 

I feel like a kid again and am building a dam in a small river. The water rises and goes past the dam and I keep building an blocking the openings. Somehow, this resembled my work for school...

A guy is walking around, he gets close to me and gives me a cuddle. I feel we are good friends and like to be close to each other. We fall on the ground, still hugging. I'm happy and feel good with him. Just in a friendship way, nothing sexual.

_Building dams is something I did a lot when I was a kid. And in my first years at college, I'd have such closeness-friendships with some people_

*The weather in Norway - fragment*
I'm not sure where this part fits in, maybe with the dam building? I'm in Norway with my family. I look on a map and see where we are. The map shows the weather in several countries. At our location, it's raining and 20 degrees. In Holland it's raining and 38 degrees and further south, it's still raining and 45 degrees! I say 'Hey, it's a lot warmer in Holland!'. Someone tells me: yeah, but they have a lot of rain as well. And with rain, it feels even hotter, so it's very uncomfortable there.

----------


## Burned up

With a really good dream about a train I don't know how you found time to even think about explicit sex and innocent loving emotions.  But, hey.  ::wink:: .  I'll try and keep my clothes on next time you're on my train  ::mrgreen:: 

The sex dream was a bit strange, wasn't it.  I can only imagine what the sex toys were like  ::shock:: .  And there's me thinking Pabo was a brand of fruit juice.

I like building dams too.  Sounds like you were in touch with a lovely part of yourself there.  One that had you feeling happy and carefree.  I love those dreams too.  Kind of nice, recalling a time before relationships had sexual implications.

----------


## mark

> Haha, that is your standard advice? Just kick anyone who doesn't cooperate with me



he he it does seem to becoming a common thing for me to say ha ha





> The real mark would have been all enthusiastic when I showed him the vampire cheese



yeah def! lol I love cheese and vampires..ha ha :tongue2: 






> You know about Jamie Oliver?  Well if he can make any impact at all it will help.  But the last stats I heard was something like 17% of children don't east fresh fruit and veg.  (i.e just chips and baked beans etc).



its true at my school they never offered fruit, the healthiest things came was a tuna sandwich  ::shock:: 

Jamie Oliver is a legend! his idea was brilliant but it was spoilt by stupid mothers brining chip butties to the school gates so that the kids didnt have to eat veg....it was so annoying!





> *Peeing flasher in the train*



_ ha ha that is brilliant! lol as far as train dreams go that is just hilarious he he and the comment by the woman makes it even better_ 





> *Disgusting Sex Game* *explicit content warning*



ha its all good lol! If that were me I would have joined it!  :tongue2:  interesting though that you didnt want to wounder if that has some kind of hidden meaning at all?






> *Building a dam and cuddles*



_ great! I used to build dams when I was little to! it used to be so much fun. 

awww it was nice the hug part, I like that in dream...very comforting 
_

----------


## Pancaka

LOL! Pencil Salesman. Funniest thing ever. I have to travel more. My friends will hear about this.

----------


## Sara

> With a really good dream about a train I don't know how you found time to even think about explicit sex and innocent loving emotions.  But, hey. .  I'll try and keep my clothes on next time you're on my train



Haha, I'm lucky to have more than just train dreams. Thanks for keeping yourself dressed next time  ::D: 





> The sex dream was a bit strange, wasn't it.  I can only imagine what the sex toys were like .  And there's me thinking Pabo was a brand of fruit juice.



A BIT strange? It was the weirdest sex dream till now  ::mrgreen:: 
Try pabo.com and you'll be surprised. No fruit juices to find on there  :tongue2: 
On the other hand: Pabo is also the name for the school for teachers.





> I like building dams too.  Sounds like you were in touch with a lovely part of yourself there.  One that had you feeling happy and carefree.  I love those dreams too.  Kind of nice, recalling a time before relationships had sexual implications.



Yeah, it felt like that night had it all...





> yeah def! lol I love cheese and vampires..ha ha



You like cheese as well?





> its true at my school they never offered fruit, the healthiest things came was a tuna sandwich 
> 
> Jamie Oliver is a legend! his idea was brilliant but it was spoilt by stupid mothers brining chip butties to the school gates so that the kids didnt have to eat veg....it was so annoying!



Ohhh, really? What were those mothers thinking? Please, don't save our children, let them stay unhealthy and fat??





> _ ha ha that is brilliant! lol as far as train dreams go that is just hilarious he he and the comment by the woman makes it even better_



Hehe, this was an interesting train dream indeed. Maybe it causes some inspiration for Bu (have a naked woman walk out of a toilet  :tonguewiggle: )





> ha its all good lol! If that were me I would have joined it!  interesting though that you didnt want to wounder if that has some kind of hidden meaning at all?



Nah, I bet you didn't want to either... The women got dildos to 'carry', but the men got anal plugs...  ::embarrassed:: 

Hmm, meaning of that dream... That's a difficult one. The first part was easy, that I was proud of someone who protested against the 'system'. But with all the sex toys...

Ah, I just remember: the image of building a tower of naked people, that IS an image from my childhood! You know Vigeland park in Norway? That's an outdoor exhibition of sculptures with naked people! See the image here.
Hmm, so maybe the first part was about innocence and later it changed to loosing innocence (hence the toys and the idea of 'putting things inside'. 





> [I] great! I used to build dams when I was little to! it used to be so much fun.



Haha, it seems everybody used to build dams when they were young  ::content::  
Only the Dutch continue this when they grow up  :tongue2: 





> LOL! Pencil Salesman. Funniest thing ever. I have to travel more. My friends will hear about this.



Glad you liked it  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on 21 February 2008*

Long night sleep, lots of dreams with crazy details. And finally a short Lucid, due to noticing a dream sign  :boogie: 

*burying a turd*

There was a hole in the ground, first I put in a huge turd (size of a big baby) then covered it with sand and tried to fill the top with nice flowers and things. A man came to help me. He wanted to carry the hole to the flowerbed, so it would be easier to put the flowers on. He took the hole and grabbed in the turd.

Inside the hole was also the burial place of an historical figure. He was not really old, not medieval but more like 2 centuries old. I concluded this from the tools he was carrying (yeah, he was alive and became angry with me)

*Horse ceremony*
A friend told me about walking 2 hours with the horses each day, to collect water or food? (like people in Africa have to walk hours for water...). Next thing I know, I was walking in a large group, with a small black horse. A child sat on the horse. We arrived in a small castle and sat on the dinner table.

I could see through the door that 3 ladies in beautiful costumes came in and told the child she would love these costumes. But then, these ladies didn't enter our room  :Sad: 

*Bathing with old people - just part of the dream*
I was in a house with my ex (the one I hate now, but in the dream I loved him again). We wanted to take a shower in privacy and he showed me the house had multiple showers. But everywhere we went, we were being followed by old people (65+), swimming through the corridors. They either didn't notice we wanted to be alone, or were there on purpose to block us from having sex in the shower. Well, at least the feeling of being in the warm water was nice.

*scene change*
I see a young girl, being punished by her father cause she wanted to sleep with a boy. She walks back home, while her father waits for her at the house. She falls on the street.

*Gaudi's inspiration!*
I'm looking at the horizon and see strange reflections / fata morganas. There are normal houses at the horizon and strange, shape changing buildings above them. It looks like the famous Gaudi paintings and I yell "now I know where Gaudi got his inspiration from!". I look for my camera and start taking pictures. But the more pictures I take, the more vague the reflextions become. Then I want to take a picture of a nearby stone tower, cause the colors are in nice contrast with the blue sky. But after I click, the image doesn't appear on the camera. I try again and it fails. I think, this is weird, and do a random RC. To my biggest surprise, I can breath!

First I feel disappointed (all the Gaudi images were unreal  :Sad:  and I can't show my pics to anyone IRL) But then I jump up and tell the man next to me: WE are dreaming! Come on, let's fly!

He's the unknown man again. A father-figure I think. He has wild, grey hair, a friendly face and wears a lightblue shirt. I look up for a referential point and start flying. The man follows me. I'm happy the take off was so easy and we're flying pretty high, but within seconds, I'm walking on the ground again, in a garden.

'What to do now' I wonder... Hmm, maybe one of the tasks was to bring an inanimate object to life. So I walk towards a heavy stone table and say 'LIVE'. It doesn't move an inch. I get closer, stroke the top and say 'Come on, follow me'. But without result  :Sad: 

I keep pointing my finger at things, as if I want to TK move them, but it doesn't work like that. Then I start shooting little, golden 'blasts' from my hand. They fly around uncontrollable, missing their target and not doing any damage at all.

I'm out of inspiration for doing things, so I feel the dream fading and wake up.


In all, this lucid was only about 3 minutes, but enough to make me feel happy!  I have a huge list of things I want to do in my dreams! But I haven't thought about them recently, so I guess that's why I'm out of inspiration in the dream.

Oh, hahaha, I see I just accomplished one task without knowing it was even there: _use my finger as a gun_

For next lucids, I'm going to focus on finding a horse and riding it, than take of and fly through the clouds on horseback.

----------


## Burned up

> *Dreams on 21 February 2008*
> 
> Long night sleep, lots of dreams with crazy details. And finally a short Lucid, due to noticing a dream sign 
> 
> *burying a turd*
> 
> There was a hole in the ground, first I put in a huge turd (size of a big baby) then covered it with sand and tried to fill the top with nice flowers and things. A man came to help me. He wanted to carry the hole to the flowerbed, so it would be easier to put the flowers on. He took the hole and grabbed in the turd.
> 
> Inside the hole was also the burial place of an historical figure. He was not really old, not medieval but more like 2 centuries old. I concluded this from the tools he was carrying (yeah, he was alive and became angry with me)



Brilliant.  I had a turd dream a few days ago where I won a game by putting one in a hole.  But the dead dude must have been really angry LOL.

*Bathing with old people - just part of the dream*
I was in a house with my ex (the one I hate now, but in the dream I loved him again). We wanted to take a shower in privacy and he showed me the house had multiple showers. But everywhere we went, we were being followed by old people (65+), swimming through the corridors. They either didn't notice we wanted to be alone, or were there on purpose to block us from having sex in the shower. Well, at least the feeling of being in the warm water was nice.[/QUOTE]

Hmmm.  Guilty conscience?  Sounds like you think the older generation wouldn't approve.  You could have had sex with an 80yo man though?





> *scene change*
> I see a young girl, being punished by her father cause she wanted to sleep with a boy. She walks back home, while her father waits for her at the house. She falls on the street.



Definitely guilt  :smiley: 





> *Gaudi's inspiration!*
> 
> /snipped but read/
> 
> 
> In all, this lucid was only about 3 minutes, but enough to make me feel happy!  I have a huge list of things I want to do in my dreams! But I haven't thought about them recently, so I guess that's why I'm out of inspiration in the dream.
> 
> Oh, hahaha, I see I just accomplished one task without knowing it was even there: _use my finger as a gun_
> 
> For next lucids, I'm going to focus on finding a horse and riding it, than take of and fly through the clouds on horseback.



Wheeeeeeeeeeee.  Now that sounds like fun.  I used to have a Pegasus-like white horse hanging around my dreams.  Haven't seen it for a while now.

----------


## Sara

> Brilliant.  I had a turd dream a few days ago where I won a game by putting one in a hole.  But the dead dude must have been really angry LOL.



Hahaha, I missed that dream. Going to look for it now  ::D: 





> Hmmm.  Guilty conscience?  Sounds like you think the older generation wouldn't approve.  You could have had sex with an 80yo man though?



 :Eek: 





> Definitely guilt



Yeah, it felt like we had to do it secretly.

Well, that was reality back when I was 17  :Sad:  Our parents didn't allow us to sleep together, so we made a rope-ladder out of his window and I used to get up really early, climb out and sneak back into my house. Till the day my parents got up early and were dead-worried about me being missing...  ::embarrassed::  Still feel guilty about that...






> Wheeeeeeeeeeee.  Now that sounds like fun.  I used to have a Pegasus-like white horse hanging around my dreams.  Haven't seen it for a while now.



Ohhh, wow! A pegasus in your dreams. I hope you'll see it once again! And make a ride on his back through the clouds  ::D:

----------


## Burned up

> Yeah, it felt like we had to do it secretly.
> 
> Well, that was reality back when I was 17  Our parents didn't allow us to sleep together, so we made a rope-ladder out of his window and I used to get up really early, climb out and sneak back into my house. Till the day my parents got up early and were dead-worried about me being missing...  Still feel guilty about that...



Guess we don't like to let our parents down or they may not be good to us.  Difficult to let that go even many years into adulthood.





> Ohhh, wow! A pegasus in your dreams. I hope you'll see it once again! And make a ride on his back through the clouds



Me too.  He never flew before.  Just faithfully walked with me, no reins or saddle or anything.

----------


## mark

hey nice one on the lucid sara!

I love the shooting out the finger that is just great  :smiley:  oh and that thing with brining the table to life is such a good idea ...will have to try it when I eventually I get lucid again

----------


## NeAvO

> *Failed WILD? Or just forgotten?*
> Tried to WILD, felt myself fall asleep and got some vivid HI about white papers with written notes, seeing the name 'NeAvo' on them. Tried to relax and enter a dream, but don't remember anything beyond that. Maybe I just fell asleep?



Look at that, I'm helping people almost get lucid when people are in SP. I am so great!  :tongue2: 

You seem to have a nice Dj here Sara! Keep up the god work.

----------


## Sara

I'm on 'working holiday' till Tuesday!
Bye to all and sweet lucids!

----------


## Burned up

> Look at that, I'm helping people almost get lucid when people are in SP. I am so great! 
> 
> You seem to have a nice Dj here Sara! Keep up the god work.



She's a dream enthusiast not an evangelist!  ::huh::

----------


## mark

> She's a dream enthusiast not an evangelist!




he he good spot there mate lol I had to read through that 4 times before I spotted it lol

----------


## Moonbeam

> I'm on 'working holiday' till Tuesday!
> Bye to all and sweet lucids!



 
See ya soon.  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

I'm back!





> She's a dream enthusiast not an evangelist!



Hahaha, good one Bu  :wink2: 

But thanks for the comment, NeAvO.

Didn't keep a journal in the past 4 days. Had a very weird WILD on saturday night. It was without any control. I had several short flashes of a dream, but woke up in between, because I was afraid of something.
I knew I was dreaming, but couldn't feel or decide anything. There were evil people walking outside (I looked through a window) and I didn't dare to fly out.

*Dreams on 26 February 2008*

*Precog dream... Weird and disturbing with a sweet touch*

Precog: I dreamed of my electronical devices being broken (because I dropped them in the water) and this morning I got an email from a woman I visited yesterday: she found my camera back, but the LCD was broken  ::cry::  )

I'm in my current town, all on myself. I feel like an outsider and do some grocery shopping. I have difficulty in choosing the things I want to buy.

Later, I go in an elevator in a large student flat. On the eleventh floor (where I live IRL) 'we' get out and are in a boat. This floor is now an open space, as big as a city, with canals, roads, houses etc. I see huge student flats on the corners (4 of them) and know we are at least 100 m above the ground. We get a tour around this city. The height differences change all the time, when I think I look over the edge of the city, it's only a view to a lower part of the city. I feel overwhelmed by the unbelievable size of this 'city' at this height.

Then, I'm with some old college friends. We're in a small group and it feels like we're very close friends (I've never been really close with people from my studies, except for 1). It feels nice to be together again, but I still feel like an outsider. All of them finished their studies, I don't (true IRL as well  :wink2:  ). One of the guys tells me he doesn't like me. I don't care, cause I sit close to another guy, who hugs me.

Another moment, I'm walking and hugging with a girl from this group (a non-friend from elementary school) and she thinks I'm lesbian. I tell her I'm not, because I'm in love with this other guy, but explain that it's nice to share your feelings in this way. She agrees and hugs me back.

Then, we're sitting on the edge of a building. I drop my laptop bag in the water, but it still functions while the water is dripping out. Then, I see people jumping from the edge of the building  :Eek:  There is rumour all over, more and more people jump down and fall very deep. We look over the edge and see hundreds of them, dead, on the street below.

I woke up sad and nervous. And now I screwed up my exam for management, plus my camera is broken  ::cry::

----------


## Pancaka

poor Sara  ::cry::

----------


## Moonbeam

> I woke up sad and nervous. And now I screwed up my exam for management, plus my camera is broken



 
That's too bad, Sara.  I hope you can get a new camera soon.  I'm sure you will recover from the exam before the semester is over.  :Sad:

----------


## mark

ah no  :Sad:  yeah I guess recall is a double edged sword

Im sorry sara I hope things pick up for you....shame about the camera and exam  ::hug::

----------


## Sara

Thanks for all the nice words, guys!

Pancaka, your sig makes me  :drool: 



*Dreams on 27 February 2008*

_Another restless night.
Failed WILD (not tired enough, I guess)

Bad recall, because I didn't focus on my dreams this morning._

*Pet chickens*
The only thing I remember, was that I was keeping a few chickens, which I cared for really deeply. They were reddish-brown, and not very big. They sat in a cardboard box and I took one out. Instead of panicking and trying to escape (like chickens normally do) this one sat very quietly and enjoyed when I stroke his/her feathers.

_On my 'working-holiday' I've travelled through Holland and Belgium with my friend A (the one from France). She was teaching while I was filming everything. She's reading a book 'a conversation with god' and kept saying 'Everything is Love'. I think that is a very nice attitude_

----------


## Burned up

Noce to see you're in touch with your "inner chicken"  ::lol::

----------


## raklet

What's going on around here?  Seems your dreams have dried up, same as everyone elses.

----------


## Caradon

Hey, I had a dream about a chicken, just like yours not to long ago. It was strange.

----------


## Sara

> Noce to see you're in touch with your "inner chicken"



 ::laughhard:: 





> What's going on around here?  Seems your dreams have dried up, same as everyone elses.



Well, I've been away a few days and currently in examination period, so not much time to write. I'm busy enough remembering my schoolwork, my brain can't handle hours of dreams on top of that  :tongue2: 
Dreams will be back soon, for everybody! :-)





> Hey, I had a dream about a chicken, just like yours not to long ago. It was strange.



Oh, please give me the link! I'd love to read it, but I'm a bit behind with reading all DJs due to earlier mentioned reasons  :wink2:

----------


## Sara

Well, Raklet, here's a full night of long dreams!

*Dreams on 28 February 2008*

*Chemical burns* 

I'm looking at an aquarium, as high as myself, but only 1m wide. There's a string of plants on the outside(?) that waves from left to right. It's colour changes, from green to red and back. Then I see the reason for this: a little diver in astronaut suit climbs up the plant. Where he touches, the colour changes. He ends up in the top level of the aquarium and goes back down.
I look at the bottom of the aquarium. Here is a different reason for the colour changing. There are small magnets? around the stem of the 'plant'. With each wave, it starts a new colour. So the red and green goes up in waves _(hehe, reminds me of these fancy lighting in a warehouse, I LOVE colour-changing 'art')_

At the bottom, I also see a broken 'tube' where a plant used to be. Here are even more different colours, I LOVE colours. I squeeze the broken tube, so a bubble of air gets in and some of the fluid gets out. It's completely clear  ::shock::  and some of it gets on my hand. Then I feel it tingling and see little bubbles (like the CO2 from a soft drink) It starts burning like hell, I run to a tap and frantically wash my hand. I realise the changing colour is caused by a base-acid indicator (those who had some chemistry will know how that works) and now I have this extreme acid or base on my hand  :Eek: 

Funny thing is: I have streaks of colour on my hand as well  ::D:  but it hurts and my hand is swelling. I rub and rub and slowly the colour disappears (as does part of my skin  ::shock:: ) I show my parents, but they don't seem to care. I think it's because I made the mistake, so I need to solve it...

Finally, only a very deep, dark red stripe on my index finger remains.

There's also a television and laptop involved at this point. And a shower. I'm not sure about the order, but I had to arrange the laptop so we could watch a movie on it, but it also needed power, but the cable was too short. I plugged in the laptop to the TV somehow...


*Sex! Disturbed by a little kid* 

I was in my grandma's house again, with a man that was a mix between my current BF and my nasty ex. We were dressed in kinky costumes (something with black latex?) and were having a quickie in the attic. We were doing it standing upright, which was very easy at that time. I felt him inside of me and he was at the point of having an orgasm, but he wanted to postpone it a little (and I was teasing him, by moving very slowly, hehe, that look on his face  ::D: ). But then the doorbell rang and we had to go downstairs  :Mad: 

A little kid was there, we had to wash him in a bath. It was a baby bath tub, I filled it with warm water. I put the kid in feet-first, but he screamed as if I wanted to kill him! Then he started talking and said the water was too hot (which was NOT) Then he said he needed to be put in head-first  ::?: 
Well, I put him in the bath and left him alone, while my man had filled a complete swimming pool that was under the shower. I was ashamed of spilling so much water, but enjoyed the swim. And no, we didn't have any sex in the water  :Sad: 


*Mmmm, banány!*

I'm in a foreign village with my BF and a girl, I think it in Czech, because I see 'banany' in the shop ( a sweet I only know from there).



Some unrelated fragments, I talk to the lady in a shop and try to say 'good night' in Czech (dobro noc). Then she starts talking Dutch  :tongue2: 
- Have someone make a picture of me and my BF, but the guy takes the pic before I'm in position.
- Feel the need of catching a train...

----------


## Moonbeam

Very pretty dreams....pretty to read.   :smiley:   Chemical burns and interrupted sex are no laughing matter tho!  :tongue2:

----------


## raklet

> Well, Raklet, here's a full night of long dreams!



Awesome!  Thanks!





> Then I see the reason for this: a little diver in astronaut suit climbs up the plant. Where he touches, the colour changes. 
> He ends up in the top level of the aquarium and goes back down.



Of course that seems perfectly reasonable.





> some of it gets on my hand. Then I feel it tingling and see little bubbles (like the CO2 from a soft drink) It starts burning like hell, I run to a tap and frantically wash my hand. I realise the changing colour is caused by a base-acid indicator (those who had some chemistry will know how that works) and now I have this extreme acid or base on my hand



Too much schoolwork.  I'll bet you'll be glad when it is over.





> I put the kid in feet-first, but he screamed as if I wanted to kill him!



You probably did want to kill him.


Hey, what happened to Tobby?  I haven't seen any dreams from him in a while.

----------


## Burned up

> *Chemical burns*



Now that's a sort of dream I've never had.  Lots of colours.  Colours have meanings too, you know.  ::D: 





> *Sex! Disturbed by a little kid* 
> 
> I was in my grandma's house again, with a man that was a mix between my current BF and my nasty ex. We were dressed in kinky costumes (something with black latex?) and were having a quickie in the attic. We were doing it standing upright, which was very easy at that time. I felt him inside of me and he was at the point of having an orgasm, but he wanted to postpone it a little (and I was teasing him, by moving very slowly, hehe, that look on his face ). But then the doorbell rang and we had to go downstairs



Ha! you deserved it, you teaser!





> A little kid was there, we had to wash him in a bath. It was a baby bath tub, I filled it with warm water. I put the kid in feet-first, but he screamed as if I wanted to kill him! Then he started talking and said the water was too hot (which was NOT) Then he said he needed to be put in head-first 
> Well, I put him in the bath and left him alone, while my man had filled a complete swimming pool that was under the shower. I was ashamed of spilling so much water, but enjoyed the swim. And no, we didn't have any sex in the water



Sex, babies, hmmmmmm....





> - Feel the need of catching a train...



Uh-oh.

----------


## Sara

> Very pretty dreams....pretty to read.    Chemical burns and interrupted sex are no laughing matter tho!



Thanks MB.
Hehe, not funny at the moment, but worth a smile when I woke up  :smiley: 





> Too much schoolwork.  I'll bet you'll be glad when it is over.



Oh, more than you can ever imagine!






> You probably did want to kill him.



Ahhh, that was it! 






> Hey, what happened to Tobby?  I haven't seen any dreams from him in a while.



Tobby is a working man now. He enrolled in a management-trainee trajectory and has to work hard to accomplish his target. Plus, he's living in a hotel full-time, without internet access, so no DV in the evenings.





> Now that's a sort of dream I've never had.  Lots of colours.  Colours have meanings too, you know.



Well, I'm a big fan of colours  :smiley:  Especially blue (reminds me: there was defly NO blue on my hand... only red and fancy fluorescent colours)

I'm wondering what this colourfull burns on my hand could mean... the dream had a strong emotion to it... In a 'you did something stupid and now everybody can see that' kind of way.





> Ha! you deserved it, you teaser!



Hehe, it was his fault. If it was up to me, we would have been finished before the bell rang  :wink2: 





> Sex, babies, hmmmmmm....



Think I'm missing Tobby for too long. Haven't seen him in 2 weeks  ::cry:: 





> Uh-oh.



Did I tell you I LOVE trains?  ::D:

----------


## mark

> *Chemical burns*



I love the way you did this dream, its so cool. I like it cos the colours convey much more then just looking good especially at the end  ::shock::  ouch! dark red ie highly acidic? yeah?




> *Sex! Disturbed by a little kid*



 ::bowdown::  well I believe that whilst the action lasted it was better then anything I have ever dreamed of lol....dam kids!!  ::lol:: 






> *Mmmm, banány!*



oooh I have never heard of that but I bet it was nice!

----------


## Sara

> I love the way you did this dream, its so cool. I like it cos the colours convey much more then just looking good especially at the end  ouch! dark red ie highly acidic? yeah?



Thanks Mark :-) 
Yeah, dark red was the 'strongest' colour. It 'ate' half my skin  ::shock:: 





> well I believe that whilst the action lasted it was better then anything I have ever dreamed of lol....dam kids!!



Still, I think you've had better (mainly longer) sex adventures in your dreams  :wink2: 


*Dreams on 29 February 2008*


*Burned Up Therapy*
Bu was in my dreams! As the wise psych, who was treating a girl with extreme anxiety (she was terrified of everything: pillows, loud noise, her mother  ::?: ) She was long, but rather skinny. She looked so desperate and fragile, I felt pity for her.
I was there to observe a session, but I left at the start and didn't come back till it was almost finished  :Sad:  (sorry Bu) I remember it being quite a large room for the therapy. Bu concluded that she needed treatment for a very long time.

During the session (when I left), I went to a relax-corner, where I listened to a radio. I had a bit trouble with finding the right frequencies. The radio was built in in a pillow.

When I came back, more people sat in the room, a mother with a little kid (the kid from last night?  ::D: )
*Sniffing dog - fragment*
A dog wanted to get a minced meat ball. I wanted to hide it, but it was all too close and he kept following me (this was AGAIN in the house of my grandma). I went outside, while my friend held the dog. Then I hide an apple in the gutter. The dog came out, sniffed once and ran straight to the apple. But then he didn't see it (or didn't want the apple, cause he'd rather had the meat ball  :tongue2: )


*Horse trouble*
I have my horse in a new place, together with the horse of a (not so good) friend of mine. The place is very small and crowded. It has a large shed with doors on both sides, but on one side the 'outside area' is very small. My horse gets attacked all the time and 'caught' in this small area. I try to move the fence, so there is more space.

A girl comes by, she's looking for a new place to put her horse. She's an annoying person and I don't want to help her, but go along with her to see if she might know a knew place for my own horse. (hehe, kinda selfish  :tongue2: ) Her horses are in a very small pasture, with hardly any grass and I decide I don't want to bring my horse there.

----------


## Tobby

> Tobby is a working man now. He enrolled in a management-trainee trajectory and has to work hard to accomplish his target. Plus, he's living in a hotel full-time, without internet access, so no DV in the evenings.



Completely true  :smiley: 

I'm on one of my days now, and it's a rather quiet one. So one quick post here from me.





> Think I'm missing Tobby for too long. Haven't seen him in 2 weeks



 ::cry::  BUT!! Tonight finally we see eachother again, I'm looking forward to it  :boogie:

----------


## mark

> *Burned Up Therapy*



aww poor girl sounds like a kind of sad dream there





> *Horse trouble*



hmmm do you think this is that girls who always tries to get involved in your business then?





> I'm on one of my days now, and it's a rather quiet one. So one quick post here from me.



 ::shock::  !!!! a post from toby  :boogie:  

man you should come back when you get the internet sorted mate

----------


## Burned up

> *Burned Up Therapy*
> Bu was in my dreams! As the wise psych, who was treating a girl with extreme anxiety (she was terrified of everything: pillows, loud noise, her mother )



LOL not as daft as it sounds.  (Oh and mothers are often the source of problems!!!)  Chuffed to feature in your dream  :boogie: 
To mis-quote Freud to Allport "And would that little girl be you?"





> She was long, but rather skinny. She looked so desperate and fragile, I felt pity for her.
> I was there to observe a session, but I left at the start and didn't come back till it was almost finished  (sorry Bu) I remember it being quite a large room for the therapy. Bu concluded that she needed treatment for a very long time.



Interesting because it all sounds like it could have really happened.





> During the session (when I left), I went to a relax-corner, where I listened to a radio. I had a bit trouble with finding the right frequencies. The radio was built in in a pillow.



Spooky.  I listen to the radio in bed with the phones squashed between my head and the pillow.





> When I came back, more people sat in the room, a mother with a little kid (the kid from last night? )



Spooky further still.  The biggest client group I have is probably single mums.

What else are you receiving about me on that radio?  ::D: 

And I;m glad you liked that quote of mine  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

> Oh, please give me the link! I'd love to read it, but I'm a bit behind with reading all DJs due to earlier mentioned reasons



Oh, there wasn't really much to read. I didn't remember the dream very well, so I just briefly mentioned it in my journal. I just remember holding that chicken, and having some kind of bond with it.

I also remember looking at it's foot and making a joke about how I love eating chicken fingers. ::D:

----------


## Sara

> aww poor girl sounds like a kind of sad dream there



It sounds sad for her, I know, but I wasn't feeling sad, more 'understanding' (and maybe glad that I wasn't in her situation?)





> hmmm do you think this is that girls who always tries to get involved in your business then?



Ohh, that could be! That nasty horse-bitch  :tongue2: 






> LOL not as daft as it sounds.  (Oh and mothers are often the source of problems!!!)  Chuffed to feature in your dream 
> To mis-quote Freud to Allport "And would that little girl be you?"



Nah, don't think so (eh, hope so...)
She looked like a friend of mine (who is indeed in therapy, dunno for what) and haven't spoken to her in a while. Yesterday she was on msn but I was too busy to talk to her. Maybe that's the reason she appeared in my dreams?






> Interesting because it all sounds like it could have really happened.
> 
> Spooky.  I listen to the radio in bed with the phones squashed between my head and the pillow.



Wow, spooky indeed how so much of this represents reality  ::shock:: 






> Spooky further still.  The biggest client group I have is probably single mums.
> 
> What else are you receiving about me on that radio?



That was all... too bad I didn't have a conversation with you. Could have been interesting  :smiley: 





> And I;m glad you liked that quote of mine



 ::D: 





> Oh, there wasn't really much to read. I didn't remember the dream very well, so I just briefly mentioned it in my journal. I just remember holding that chicken, and having some kind of bond with it.
> 
> I also remember looking at it's foot and making a joke about how I love eating chicken fingers.



Ahhh, that was evil!!! Such a sweet chicken and then you're behaving like a KFC fan  :Sad:  LOL

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on 1 March 2008*

_Stormy weather this night! But after this long week of learning and stress, I was happy to have a looooong night sleep. I seem to have lost my WILDing ability when I gave up polyphasic sleeping, but a few dozens of RCs yesterday did the trick_ 

Well, hang on, cause in a long night of sleep, there's a lot of dreams as well.

*Cloverfield*
_Early in the night (before waking from the storm at 4) I had an adventurous dream. It's hard to describe, since the plot was kinda complex._ We were looking for an object (cloverfield). There was a creepy guy chasing after one of us. The solution was also very sudden.

*2 Dishwashers*
I'm in the kitchen in my student flat. Several of my flatmates are there and we have bought a dishwasher for the corridor. I take some plates out, put a small block of detergent in it and switch it on. Then I notice we have TWO dishwashers. I'm a little annoyed because this is TOO much luxury for a student apartment. 1 of my flatmates tells me we have to pay 90 euros to the corridor bill. I say I refuse to do so, cause we had a lot of money on that account and I'm certainly NOT going to pay for 2 dishwashers.

Later, we're sitting in a circle, somewhere outside. One of my flatmates is continuously sitting too close to me. I really dislike him and push him away, be angry with him etc, but he keeps coming back. Very annoying!!

*Unicycle chair*
I'm in my home town, in the bus? 
A person is in need for a bike and I lend him mine. I'm now riding around on a unicycle chair (a high chair with pedals) very strange thing and it moves very slowly. I remember I have to buy several spools of rope and I can never get them home with this chair/bike, so I cycle to the train station, where I hope to find the person with my bike. It dares to me that it's a bit crazy: lending my bike to someone I don't know. Maybe I'll never see my bike again  ::?: 
I had also lend him/her a sweater. I don't remember getting my bike back...

*Celebrity party (With MB's Tom, Piper and the cocktail)*
I'm in Tobby's house, with *Tom* (Tobby is not there). Tom has some black cooking books (very stylish) with old-style recipies. I'd love to make a nice cake, for when Tobby gets back home. It's 9.30 PM and I ask him till what time the shops are open. Only till 8 PM he says, cause it's saturday  :Sad:  I'm disappointed and try to find some ingredients in the house to make some food, but there's not much.

Suddenly, we're in a party environment. It looks like we're in the entrance hall of a disco. There's a girl who looks like Piper (from Charmed), but she's also a bit my sister. She asks me: do I have a list on my cheek? I look at her cheek and don't see anything, but I fool her: "WOW, there IS something on your cheek, but I can't tell you!" . Then Tom walks up to her. He looks like Brad Pitt now  :drool: . She starts talking to him while her lips are touching his' (damn, this was hot stuff  :tonguewiggle: ) . She asks the same question. He says "well, I don't see anything, but I can always sandpaper your cheek with mine" as he rubs his unshaven cheek against hers.

Tom and this Piper girl continue flirting a bit. There's a bunch of good looking, famous people around there, they seem to be my friends and we're making plans for the night. I'd love to go eat somewhere, but they say we need to be  back in this place by 10, since they'll have free cocktails. On our table is a glass with fruits and booze. I eat some pieces of fruit. Another handsome guy takes a piece of pineapple from a large bowl, puts it in his mouth to suck the liquid from it and then places it in our glass. It looks like melon now  ::?: . I think ' Mmm, that was in HIS mouth, I'd LOVE to eat that'. But I don't dare to take it.

Then the environment has changed. There is a wall/shop with all sorts of candies. They are sorted according to a list of who bought the most of them. On first place is my friend M. I see mostly chocolate, in various shapes and with very special tastes. Piper is filling her basket with loads of chocolate and I think 'how can she be so slim, while she eats so much?' I have some cherry bonbons in my hand. I don't want to buy them, but can't put them back cause they are molten  :Sad: 

*complete change of scenery*

*Tobby as Sylar* 
Then I'm in a small grocery store, with Tobby. It's evening, but the shop is still open. The normal bread is sold out, but there's some small breads which we take. The shop is very crowded. Tobby also buys 3 tranches of ham and 3 of ' mortadella'. I think it's very convenient we can buy this per slice, cause we only need food for 2 days.

Then I'm outside a door, while Tobby is inside, so I see him through the glass. His hair has changed, it's short and fuzzy and he has a cool, dark (but not scary) smile. He looks so much like Sylar  ::shock::  (and I fancy him) I think his hair is very cool this way!

Suddenly, we're in bed and it's 9 AM. His hair is still short, but he looks more like himself. I ask him when he got his hair cut, cause his appointment wasn't until 11.... He says "there were girls at the door, who were selling eastern eggs and they also offered to cut my hair".

Hmm, that is weird, I think. Let's do an RC. And wheee, I can breath  :boogie:  I tell Tobby: Hey, I'm dreaming, your hair looks very cool this way, but I really gotta go now. 

I think of the advanced TOTM (bring an object to life). I try on the bed, but decide it's too big. Then I need to pee. There's a small white bucket next to the bed and I pee in it. To my surprise, I feel relieved (not like normal endless dream-peeing). I look to the window in the front room, but that's blocked, so I take the window in the bedroom.

I step out of the window, onto an orange tiled roof. First I want to practice a little TK. I strech my arm forward and reach out with my mind to a flag pole, attached to our neighbours house. It takes some time before I can feel it, but then I swing it back and forth. Next: try to levitate one of the people walking on the street. Again I stretch my arm and try to grab him with my mind, but it's very hard, since he's moving. The only thing I accomplish, is slapping him on his but. And oh, the surprise of this guy when he gets hit by me without seeing anything  ::D:  I slap him a few times and then descend onto the street.

There's a big green cylindrical trash container. I decide this will be the object I'm going to bring to life. It would be cool if he'd throw up all his trash  ::D: . It has a smiley drawn on it's 'belly', maybe that helps in bringing it to life. I focus on it, but nothing happens. Then I remember the use of 'magic potion' for dream control. A bottle of coca cola is on the street and I pretend 'this bottle contains a magic liquid to bring objects to life'. But when trying to grab it, it changes into a small grey dustbin  ::?: . Behind it, it another bottle of cola, so I take that and poor it over my green trash container. Nothing happens....

I call the people on the street and they gather around the container. Come on, I say, let's motivate the trash container to become alive! And so they do  :smiley:  They yell with me "Go Container, COME ON, Get Alive!" It works! It shakes a bit and makes a big yawn. But then I wake up  :Sad: 

Well, not really, I just enter another dream...

*F16*
I look out of the window and see a giant fighter plane. It's back end is on fire and I fear for an explosion. But then it 'drops' it's fire and the house below explodes with a huge fireball. Tobby says it's destroying the edge of the city, which is good  ::?: . Instead of a bedroom, we're also in a fighter plane, flying behind that first one.

And then I really wake up.

----------


## Burned up

> *2 Dishwashers*
> I'm in the kitchen in my student flat. Several of my flatmates are there and we have bought a dishwasher for the corridor. I take some plates out, put a small block of detergent in it and switch it on. Then I notice we have TWO dishwashers. I'm a little annoyed because this is TOO much luxury for a student apartment. 1 of my flatmates tells me we have to pay 90 euros to the corridor bill. I say I refuse to do so, cause we had a lot of money on that account and I'm certainly NOT going to pay for 2 dishwashers.



Ah.  Numbers...





> Later, we're sitting in a circle, somewhere outside. One of my flatmates is continuously sitting too close to me. I really dislike him and push him away, be angry with him etc, but he keeps coming back. Very annoying!!



Reminded of dreaming of insects which to me are like annoying thoughts.  Perhaps you have something on your mind bothering you just now?





> And then I really wake up.



Phew.  How many nights did that lot take?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Tobby as Sylar*



Nice job with the task, Sara.  ::content:: 
I like how you sat there and slapped the guy on the butt for a while, with TK. Lol. Also, the part with the crowd trying to motivate the trash can was pretty funny.  ::chuckle::

----------


## mark

> *Cloverfield*



_
I have just downloaded this so I will be checking it out soon 

_ 



> *2 Dishwashers*



dont blame you lol I would be kicking off with a 90 euro charge to! 







> *Celebrity party (With MB's Tom, Piper and the cocktail)*



ha ha I am guessing your a fan of brad pit then...let me guess troy was your fav movie of his? 

lol I cant wait til MB sees this should be funny  :smiley: 






> *Tobby as Sylar*



he he I bet your gonna suggest he gets his hair cut like that then? Sylar is a legend lol 

great lucid part to, nice one on the TK your making great progress with that  :smiley:  you should check out Oneironauts DJ he uses TK all the time and its cool as owt.

 :boogie:  cool that you got the bin to move, this should be a great task! I am gonna try to raise a army of zombies lol






> *F16*



hmmm strange I also had a huge explosion in my dream although I caused it lol

----------


## Sanquis

1st Comment : WOW! You recall is AWESOME and your dreams are so intrecate and interesting I just want to reach out and jump into them! I especially like the bit where you slap that guys ass when ure lucid XD
I also like the idea of asking DC's to HELP YOU accomplish a task (making the bin come to life) that was cool  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

For some reason I am not subscribed to your DJ...I finally went and found it!  Glad I did, sorry it took so long for me to reply!  :smiley:  That was quite a night of dreams!





> .
> *Celebrity party (With MB's Tom, Piper and the cocktail)*
> I'm in Tobby's house, with *Tom* (Tobby is not there). Tom has some black cooking books (very stylish) with old-style recipies. I'd love to make a nice cake, for when Tobby gets back home.



Tom has like a million cook-books; he'll get on a kick and cook Thai or Beer-can chicken or BBQ ribs, and he'll have to have a couple books about it.  Then he doesn't cook again for a long time.  So we have lots of beautiful but unused cook-books.  I like to look at the pictures.  ::lol:: 





> .Then Tom walks up to her. He looks like Brad Pitt now . She starts talking to him while her lips are touching his' (damn, this was hot stuff ) . She asks the same question. He says "well, I don't see anything, but I can always sandpaper your cheek with mine" as he rubs his unshaven cheek against hers.



 ::lol::  I couldn't resist, I had to tell Tom about this.  I guess he's gotten used to dream-stuff, cuz he thought it was pretty funny.  He wanted to know if I corrected your impression of him, and I told him that I did (I guess he thinks he is much better looking than Brad Pitt.  ::chuckle:: ) He does like to do that cheek-sandpaper thing.  Hey how did you know that!  ::shock:: 





> .
> *Tobby as Sylar* 
> Then I'm outside a door, while Tobby is inside, so I see him through the glass. His hair has changed, it's short and fuzzy and he has a cool, dark (but not scary) smile. He looks so much like Sylar  (and I fancy him) I think his hair is very cool this way!



More Heroes dreams!  That show is so good for dreaming.





> .Hmm, that is weird, I think. Let's do an RC. And wheee, I can breath  I tell Tobby: Hey, I'm dreaming, your hair looks very cool this way, but I really gotta go now.





 ::lol:: Later, Tobby!





> .







> I think of the advanced TOTM (bring an object to life). I try on the bed, but decide it's too big. Then I need to pee. There's a small white bucket next to the bed and I pee in it. To my surprise, I feel relieved (not like normal endless dream-peeing).





That would be a little scary, I think.  ::?: 

 



> .







> And oh, the surprise of this guy when he gets hit by me without seeing anything  I slap him a few times and then descend onto the street.





It's a start at TK!  Further than I've gotten.

Good long lucid, Sara.  I bet you'll get the task next time.  I'll tell you how I got a tree to walk once for the TOTM:  I pointed at it and said, "Walk!  Walk! Walk!" and it did!

----------


## Sara

> Reminded of dreaming of insects which to me are like annoying thoughts.  Perhaps you have something on your mind bothering you just now?



Well, most of the bothering thoughts are gone now I had my final exam. Probably some PDP in this case, cause I have some trouble with my current flatmates.





> Phew.  How many nights did that lot take?



Only 1  ::D:  But a very long night (11 hours)





> Nice job with the task, Sara. 
> I like how you sat there and slapped the guy on the butt for a while, with TK. Lol. Also, the part with the crowd trying to motivate the trash can was pretty funny.



Thanks O! 
Nice to see you around here  :smiley: 





> _
> I have just downloaded this so I will be checking it out soon_



Still haven't seen it. Hopefully going to the cinema somewhere this week!





> ha ha I am guessing your a fan of brad pit then...let me guess troy was your fav movie of his?



Hehe, easy guess  :wink2:  But not Troy, too much battle in that film  :tongue2:  Plus I don't fancy men with really long hair  :wink2: 





> he he I bet your gonna suggest he gets his hair cut like that then? Sylar is a legend lol



Hehe, no, I prefer him with a little longer hair. Haha, now I sound quite specific on hair-style for men, I guess  ::D: 


*Spoiler* for _Don't read if you didn't start watching Heroes Season 2!!!_: 



Oh, I was SO disappointed when I saw Peter again in Season 2  :Sad:  (but that new flying guy is cute  ::D: 








> great lucid part to, nice one on the TK your making great progress with that  you should check out Oneironauts DJ he uses TK all the time and its cool as owt.



Thanks Mark. I'm glad I remember to practice a little bit each time I get lucid (which isn't often lately). I didn't have much time, but I peeked in O's journal and it looks like I'm going to return there more often! Great skills indeed!





> cool that you got the bin to move, this should be a great task! I am gonna try to raise a army of zombies lol



Ohhh, I already look forward to that dream, Mark!
It was really hard to get that bin to move. The dream was very real, which made it even harder to control anything.





> hmmm strange I also had a huge explosion in my dream although I caused it lol



Lol, going to read it soon!





> 1st Comment : WOW! You recall is AWESOME and your dreams are so intrecate and interesting I just want to reach out and jump into them! I especially like the bit where you slap that guys ass when ure lucid XD
> I also like the idea of asking DC's to HELP YOU accomplish a task (making the bin come to life) that was cool



Thanks Sanquis, welcome to my journal  :smiley: 





> For some reason I am not subscribed to your DJ...I finally went and found it!  Glad I did, sorry it took so long for me to reply!  That was quite a night of dreams!



No problem, it's so crowded with all these active journals atm!





> Tom has like a million cook-books; he'll get on a kick and cook Thai or Beer-can chicken or BBQ ribs, and he'll have to have a couple books about it.  Then he doesn't cook again for a long time.  So we have lots of beautiful but unused cook-books.  I like to look at the pictures.



Ohh, really? Try to see if he has one with a black cover and a silver/white text on the front  :wink2: 





> I couldn't resist, I had to tell Tom about this.  I guess he's gotten used to dream-stuff, cuz he thought it was pretty funny.  He wanted to know if I corrected your impression of him, and I told him that I did (I guess he thinks he is much better looking than Brad Pitt. ) He does like to do that cheek-sandpaper thing.  Hey how did you know that!



Haha, I'm glad he liked it, and you as well.
 :Eek:  There is so much resemblance with reality in my dreams lately...





> More Heroes dreams!  That show is so good for dreaming.



So true! I just started watching season 2  ::content:: 





> Later, Tobby!



I hope he doesn't care that I leave him alone like that in my lucids. Oh, I remember, I did ask him to follow me, but as usual, he was still lying in bed and I know he can't fly or phase through windows yet, so I had to leave him behind to go on my 'mission'. On the other hand: he never even tried to follow me  :Sad: 





> That would be a little scary, I think.



Ehm, true... but I've dream-peed several times without any RL effects, I thought it would be safe to do  ::D: 





> It's a start at TK!  Further than I've gotten.



Use Caradon's advice and try to 'feel' the object with your mind (I stretch out my arm, which makes it easier to feel it). It really works!





> Good long lucid, Sara.  I bet you'll get the task next time.  I'll tell you how I got a tree to walk once for the TOTM:  I pointed at it and said, "Walk!  Walk! Walk!" and it did!



Hehe, I gotta read that!  ::D: 
I think the judges found this mere yawning of the trash container good enough to offer me a pair of wings. But this is an interesting task and a good one to start dream-control (together with TK) so I'll hope to try it again soon!

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on 2 March 2008*

2 horse related dreams  ::content:: 

*Extreme anger*
I was going to teach a 40 minute workshop. All people had gathered around me with their horses. Then another woman started to talk. I was like 'huh, I thought I was teaching here'. But she told me we had a shared workshop. Then I found out, she was a journalist and didn't have a clue about horses. I got angry and went to the organisation. 2 older ladies were sitting there, telling me it was not their responsibility that I didn't know the workshop was 'shared'.

Now I was REALLY pissed off. I took a chair and smashed it on their desk. Ohhh, I've never felt so angry before!

*Jealousy*
I was visiting a girl who's daddy had bought a house with a gigantic pasture around it. She had meadows with horses, a riding arena and best of all: very fancy equipment to play with the horses (like jumping obstacles and such). I felt jealous at her and she didn't seem to value all this luxury. So I tried to convince her this place would be perfect to organise my workshops. I'm glad she liked the idea and started talking how we could make parking space around the arena. I was happy that I could 'profit' a bit from her luxury.

_Hmm, I guess something is bothering me IRL???_

*Dreams on 3 March 2008*

Weird, this morning I remembered several dreams and now they are all erased from my memory  ::?:

----------


## Burned up

> *Dreams on 2 March 2008*
> 
> 2 horse related dreams 
> 
> *Extreme anger*
> I was going to teach a 40 minute workshop. All people had gathered around me with their horses. Then another woman started to talk. I was like 'huh, I thought I was teaching here'. But she told me we had a shared workshop. Then I found out, she was a journalist and didn't have a clue about horses. I got angry and went to the organisation. 2 older ladies were sitting there, telling me it was not their responsibility that I didn't know the workshop was 'shared'.
> 
> Now I was REALLY pissed off. I took a chair and smashed it on their desk. Ohhh, I've never felt so angry before!



Angry *and* out of control  ::D: 





> *Jealousy*
> I was visiting a girl who's daddy had bought a house with a gigantic pasture around it. She had meadows with horses, a riding arena and best of all: very fancy equipment to play with the horses (like jumping obstacles and such). I felt jealous at her and she didn't seem to value all this luxury. So I tried to convince her this place would be perfect to organise my workshops. I'm glad she liked the idea and started talking how we could make parking space around the arena. I was happy that I could 'profit' a bit from her luxury.
> 
> _Hmm, I guess something is bothering me IRL???_



Sounds like you're up to something anyway.  Business ambitions?  Or it could be something quite different - like gaining control over your life.  (cf last dream).





> *Dreams on 3 March 2008*
> 
> Weird, this morning I remembered several dreams and now they are all erased from my memory



I hate it when that happens  :Sad:

----------


## mark

> *Dreams on 2 March 2008*
> *Extreme anger*



 :boogie:  :boogie:  lol I have been waiting to see you flip out in a dream ha ha thats just great! and the chair...nice touch lol 





> *Jealous*
> 
> _Hmm, I guess something is bothering me IRL???_




maybe its your sub conscious telling you to appreciate what you have got? I dunno im not to  good at the whole interpretations stuff






> *Dreams on 3 March 2008*
> 
> Weird, this morning I remembered several dreams and now they are all erased from my memory



yes I agree! that is a very annoying thing

----------


## Sara

> Sounds like you're up to something anyway.  Business ambitions?  Or it could be something quite different - like gaining control over your life.  (cf last dream).



Hmm, that's a way I hadn't looked at it! Maybe true, since the end of my studies is finally approaching and I might be preparing for a 'future' ?






> lol I have been waiting to see you flip out in a dream ha ha thats just great! and the chair...nice touch lol



Hehehe, yeah, it was YOU who provoked me to kick some ass  :Cheeky: 
Well, now you see what happens when I get mad  ::D: 





> maybe its your sub conscious telling you to appreciate what you have got? I dunno im not to  good at the whole interpretations stuff



Good thinking. When interpreting my own dreams, I often forget that what happens is not necessarily exactly what is bothering and/or what I am feeling.


*Dreams on 4 March 2008* 

_Quick, quick, before I forget again 
Long, but quite restless night. BF called twice during my sleep  
Not very special dreams._

*Kids on the street*
I'm in the street where I grew up, but I'm much older now. There are some kids playing on the sidewalk. I try to be funny, to make them laugh, but I guess they think I'm stupid. Then I show them some smart thing on their laptop?

*Music*
I'm in a school. I sit alone, with my guitar (I played from my 12th till 17th, but forgot all of it by now  :Sad:  ) A group of guys is sitting over there, playing familiar songs on their guitar (House of the rising sun, lol) and I KNOW that song, I also know I could play that, but I can't strike a decent chord on my guitar  :Sad: 

Then I'm with a girl (dunno who she is yet).  She proposes to enter a class for singing. I don't like to sing, but watching a lesson would be OK. When I enter, I see I'm the only participant. Well, no way I'm going to sing! So then the teacher starts singing and explaining about rhythm and notes in the song.

After half an hour, I leave and enter another class. Here, they teach you to play the recorder (that's the name for this simple wooden flute, right?). Hey, that's easy, I think. I grab one of the instruments, but it has much more holes than I've ever seen. And the holes are so far apart, I can't reach them all with my fingers. On the bottom, there's also additional holes for special notes. I'm lost, but then I'm glad the class is finished  ::D:  Saved by the bell  :tongue2: 

*Lazy mare in France*
I'm in France again, in the pasture with 3 horses, my friend A and the instructor. We halter the horses, then stand there and talk about the summer. I'm surprised it's already 15 degrees and it's only March. 15 degrees feels like summer and I'm afraid it's going to be very hot in July!

_That guitar dream was definitely induced by some of the other dreams here  I haven't played the guitar in 8 years and truly don't remember much of it. Maybe because I had classical lessons and mostly learned to play these Spanish 'études'. Never learned to just play chords to use around the camp fire..._

----------


## mark

> Hehehe, yeah, it was YOU who provoked me to kick some ass 
> Well, now you see what happens when I get mad



ha ha ha I want more lol ....I like the psycho sara lol  :tongue2: 







> *Kids on the street*



ha no way I bet that was a embarrassing moment lol 





> *Music*



bet you were gutted when you found out you were the only one who was gonna be preforming. There seems to be alot of these embarrassing dreams tonight sara.





> *Lazy mare in France*



is 15 degrees summer for you lol seems cold if you ask me owt brrrr lol

----------


## icephoinex

Quote----------EXTREME ANGER--------- wow... it would have been mad funny if you had become lucid

----------


## Burned up

> _Quick, quick, before I forget again 
> Long, but quite restless night. BF called twice during my sleep  
> Not very special dreams._



You too  :Sad: 





> *Kids on the street*
> I'm in the street where I grew up, but I'm much older now. There are some kids playing on the sidewalk. I try to be funny, to make them laugh, but I guess they think I'm stupid. Then I show them some smart thing on their laptop?



Cheap trick.





> *Music*
> I'm in a school. I sit alone, with my guitar (I played from my 12th till 17th, but forgot all of it by now  ) A group of guys is sitting over there, playing familiar songs on their guitar (House of the rising sun, lol) and I KNOW that song, I also know I could play that, but I can't strike a decent chord on my guitar 
> 
> Then I'm with a girl (dunno who she is yet).  She proposes to enter a class for singing. I don't like to sing, but watching a lesson would be OK. When I enter, I see I'm the only participant. Well, no way I'm going to sing! So then the teacher starts singing and explaining about rhythm and notes in the song.
> 
> After half an hour, I leave and enter another class. Here, they teach you to play the recorder (that's the name for this simple wooden flute, right?). Hey, that's easy, I think. I grab one of the instruments, but it has much more holes than I've ever seen. And the holes are so far apart, I can't reach them all with my fingers. On the bottom, there's also additional holes for special notes. I'm lost, but then I'm glad the class is finished  Saved by the bell



Love it.  What is it about dreams when the simplest of things mutates into something immensely complex?  Yes, it's a recorder - usually the first instrument children learn to play.





> *Lazy mare in France*
> I'm in France again, in the pasture with 3 horses, my friend A and the instructor. We halter the horses, then stand there and talk about the summer. I'm surprised it's already 15 degrees and it's only March. 15 degrees feels like summer and I'm afraid it's going to be very hot in July!



You've had dreams of French horses before haven't you?  "Very hot" seems quite appealing to me at the moment.  Still freezing overnight here.





> _That guitar dream was definitely induced by some of the other dreams here  I haven't played the guitar in 8 years and truly don't remember much of it. Maybe because I had classical lessons and mostly learned to play these Spanish 'études'. Never learned to just play chords to use around the camp fire..._



Haha yes I was dreaming of playing the guitar 2 nights ago.  I never really learned classical guitar.  Well, I'm self taught anyway.  But you should give it a try.  A few chords is usually enough to play most popular music!  The trouble then (for me at least) is that people expect you to sing too  ::shock::

----------


## Caradon

Cool Lucid task dream. Congratulations. Funny technique in bringing that trash can to life.

Spanking that guy with TK was pretty funny. I may have to try that on some girls. :wink2: 

I was only joking about those chicken fingers lol. I wouldn't have done that to that nice chicken. :smiley:  Chickens are so cute, to bad they have to taste so good!

----------


## icephoinex

I think she meant 15°celsius like 70 or 90° in farinheit(think that's how you spell it). As for it being cold,in new england we had a blizzard 5 weeks ago and the snow is still here

----------


## mark

> I think she meant 15°Celsius like 70 or 90° in fahrenheit(think that's how you spell it). As for it being cold,in new England we had a blizzard 5 weeks ago and the snow is still here



yeah that's what I figure, I think all Europe uses Celsius. at least I hope so lol I dont get fahrenheit lol

----------


## Sara

> ha ha ha I want more lol ....I like the psycho sara lol



Haha, with all your encouragement, I'd probably have more bad moments  :wink2: 





> ha no way I bet that was a embarrassing moment lol



Weird me, I even want to impress a 5-year-old  ::?: 





> bet you were gutted when you found out you were the only one who was gonna be preforming. There seems to be alot of these embarrassing dreams tonight sara.



Oh, very much! But I managed to get myself out of the situation and leave the singing to the teacher  :tongue2:  PFEW.





> is 15 degrees summer for you lol seems cold if you ask me owt brrrr lol



Nope, it's not, but that was the weird thing. It started at 15 degrees and was getting warmer very rapidly. (it was march) so that was why I was worried for higher temperatures in summer. Riding horses at 30 degrees is NOT comfortable (think of all the clothing and helmet you need to wear...) but we might go swimming with the horses this year  ::banana:: 





> Quote----------EXTREME ANGER--------- wow... it would have been mad funny if you had become lucid



Haha, yeah, I'd probably have lost all my anger the moment I realised it wasn't real.





> Love it.  What is it about dreams when the simplest of things mutates into something immensely complex?  Yes, it's a recorder - usually the first instrument children learn to play.



It's weird indeed, simple things become complex, but also: complex things can become very simple and manageable.






> You've had dreams of French horses before haven't you?  "Very hot" seems quite appealing to me at the moment.  Still freezing overnight here.



Well noticed! I love to go back to France (even though that means I'm going to miss Tobby for several weeks  :Sad:  )





> Haha yes I was dreaming of playing the guitar 2 nights ago.  I never really learned classical guitar.  Well, I'm self taught anyway.  But you should give it a try.  A few chords is usually enough to play most popular music!  The trouble then (for me at least) is that people expect you to sing too



Ahhh, I think that's with-holding me from even trying it in the first place  :wink2: 





> Cool Lucid task dream. Congratulations. Funny technique in bringing that trash can to life.



Thanks Caradon.

And HEY, you updated your avatar and sig! I like it much better this way. A whole new (less scary) you  ::D: 





> Spanking that guy with TK was pretty funny. I may have to try that on some girls.



Hehe, yeah, you should. Imagine their faces  ::D: 





> I was only joking about those chicken fingers lol. I wouldn't have done that to that nice chicken. Chickens are so cute, to bad they have to taste so good!



Ah, pfew, you're not the sadist I thought you'd be with such a remark  :wink2: 





> I think she meant 15°celsius like 70 or 90° in farinheit(think that's how you spell it). As for it being cold,in new england we had a blizzard 5 weeks ago and the snow is still here



Brrrr, very cold!
Here we have just had the warmest winter in ages! No snow, only 3 days of good frost and for the rest quite relaxed weather.

----------


## icephoinex

Ya same here (except that tornadoe, JK)that was the only snowstorm we had here but in california they had 7 feet of snow in january

----------


## Elite

You have a great remembrance of dreams =]

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on 5 March 2008*

_Disturbing night. I sat my alarm at 5, so I could have a chance for WBTB but I have the feeling I didn't really sleep after that time, just lay half-awake till 7:30_ 

*Weird problems at school*
_Fragmented, because of the bad 'sleep' afterwards._

OK, after saying that the 'shit, I'm late for school'-dreams aren't cool, I had one myself. I had to be in time for a class, but I couldn't move very fast. So, again, I'm pulling myself forward on the ground/by the grass... _(very typical dreamsign for me)_

- I manage to get to class, but my fellow students make fun of me.

- I see a candy machine. It has a lot of candies lying in the dispenser-thing, so I could just reach in and grab them, but someone is there, telling me not to, since they have camera surveillance on the machine. Secretly, I grab half a bounty (which was without paper) and quickly eat it. It didn't taste really good (since it was 'stolen'?) 

- I'm walking through the hallway, trying to walk normally, so I have grip on the floor with my feet, but it's really hard.

- I see a girl with her young buckskin horse. I remember her from my forum and call out 'cesara!!!' She calls back 't...' (who is another user on my forum). No, I'm Sara, I correct her. I thought she had her horse under good control, but it's running all directions, even onto the road  ::shock:: 

- I forgot my photo camera! I 'run' back to the field, where I left it together with my bag, but it's covered with dirty brown flies! Brrrr! I try to wipe them off, but there's so many!

Lots of PDP in this dream actually. I saw a candy machine on the train station which had been tilted, so a lot of candy lay on the bottom, but it was locked because it had been tilted  :wink2: 
Went to a first year class yesterday. I felt at ease between all these young kids, but still, I'm a little ashamed that I have to do this first year course...

----------


## Burned up

At least it evolved into something a little more interesting than the usual "late for school" dream.

The slow struggle to move usually means I'm close to wakening - perhaps it's the same for you?  When I wake at 5am I generally manage to doze and get some fun dreams.  I might not be able to induce LDs but I can visualise very well (kind of a WIDD[1] rather than a WILD) and REM sleep usually follows.

Flies are irritating thoughts I generally reckon.

[1] Wake induced day dream.  :smiley:

----------


## icephoinex

I hate those "can't move" dreams. Usually I appear in front of a building/house/explosive object and I see jets fly over me, then they drop scatterbombs and as I turn my legs freeze up and I drag myself 2ft before the object explodes.the first thing I'm going to do when I become lucid again is smash those freakin plane to dust,lol. As for the horse dream, could it have been an astral projection, and 1 of you entered the others dream?

----------


## Caradon

Glad you like the new pictures. :smiley:  Don't want people to think I'm some kind of demon or something lol.  :tongue2:   Though, bears get pretty scary too.

your in the future lol. I had to double check my calendar. It's only March 5 here. That time zone thing gets confusing sometimes.

----------


## Sara

> Glad you like the new pictures. Don't want people to think I'm some kind of demon or something lol.   Though, bears get pretty scary too.



Guess what!? I had bears in my dream this morning! Far far away (looked at them through my window) but they got me lucid. Woohoo. Thanks Caradon  ::D: 





> your in the future lol. I had to double check my calendar. It's only March 5 here. That time zone thing gets confusing sometimes.



Oops, I see... The date on my watch is 1 day ahead (cause it missed February 29th?) so yesterday I thought Mark was 1 day behind  :Oops:  The time zone doesn't make THAT big a difference  :wink2: 

*Dreams on 6 March 2008*

*The Ultimate Telekinetic Training Lucid - Induced by Caradon's bears*

It was almost time to wake. I had pressed the snooze button once and was just dozing off. I looked out of my window and far below (I live on 11th floor), I saw 2 brown bears in the backyards of people. A girl walked towards her garage, where the bear was standing behind a door. 'Oh nooo', I thought, 'he's going to eat her!' The bear stood on his hind legs now, looking over the door. But she stroke his snout and he didn't attack. Huh, WTF! This must be one of Caradon's bears, I thought  ::D:  Then it must be a dream  ::content:: 

Immediately, I felt the dream fading. I felt my real body lying in bed, but I didn't want to wake up. I concentrated on feelings, I felt my bed, my pillow and slowly started to move my dream body up. I was tired (hehe, doesn't that sound familiar, Mark) but forced myself to get up. I got out of bed (climbing down the small stairs was difficult, so I half dropped myself to the floor).

I continued to stabilise the dream, by touching and feeling everything there was. Mmm, nice moment to practise some telekinesis. Start with small things. I took a small item from the Christmas tree, hold it in my hand and felt the structure. Than I placed it on my desk, remembered the feeling of the structure and pulled it towards my hand. It worked!

I slowly increased difficulty, from small items, to a fuzzy toy, to a glass ash tray I TK pushed off my desk to scatter. Pulling things towards my hand was quite easy, but once in the air, things move a bit uncontrollable.

Again, I felt the dream fading cause I was succeeding at my task (which usually causes waking). Touching kept me in the dream, but again, I felt tired when it happened. So, what's next... Increasing the distance I guess.

I looked out of my window and was only on 2nd floor now. Across the street, my 'neighbour' was doing the dishes. He had a large fish bowl standing close to the window. Ahhh, what a perfect object to smash! Instead of stretching out my arm as far as I can, I open my hand and hold it like holding a glass. This way, it's easier to feel the object I want to move. I concentrated on the fish bowl. The colour changed from blank to slightly orange, hehe, that was not my goal. Then I felt the fish bowl and pushed it off the windowsill. It smashed beautifully  ::D:  The man jumped up, totally surprised. 

Next, some more glass items on the windowsill on the outside of the house. Piece by piece, I TK pulled them off and they scattered. Now, the man knew who dunnit and he looked at me in anger  :Mad:  But I was just getting in the mood! There were 3 houses plus gardens behind each other. The gardens were full of giant dishes and laundry. Mostly with my mind now, I swooped from left to right and back again, smashing everything there was in the gardens. The dishes flew up and smashed, the laundry just whirled a bit  :wink2: .
I saved the dishes from the middle house, cause I saw my mother behind that window and didn't want to hurt her or destroy her things  ::embarrassed:: 

When the chaos was complete and all gardens were covered in a big layer of smashed plates, cups and clothing, I decided NOW I was allowed to wake up  :wink2: 

Earlier this night, I had one normal dream, about shooting two people (which I successfully did, despite my lack of knowledge about handling a gun  ::D: ). Maybe I'll work that out later  :smiley: .

----------


## Sara

> The slow struggle to move usually means I'm close to wakening - perhaps it's the same for you?  When I wake at 5am I generally manage to doze and get some fun dreams.  I might not be able to induce LDs but I can visualise very well (kind of a WIDD[1] rather than a WILD) and REM sleep usually follows.



Hmm, I don't really know if it's connected. I have those dreams all throughout the night. Maybe it is more like a symbol for me. That I want to move faster in life than is possible. (e.g. I have loads of plans for my company, but first I have to finish my studies  :Sad:  )





> Flies are irritating thoughts I generally reckon.



True, I woke up with a lot of annoying thoughts that morning.





> I hate those "can't move" dreams. Usually I appear in front of a building/house/explosive object and I see jets fly over me, then they drop scatterbombs and as I turn my legs freeze up and I drag myself 2ft before the object explodes.the first thing I'm going to do when I become lucid again is smash those freakin plane to dust,lol.



Very annoying indeed! I've had 'can't move' lucids as well, especially when I try to fly and can't go fast or high... So even if I know I can move, something is holding me back...





> As for the horse dream, could it have been an astral projection, and 1 of you entered the others dream?



 ::D:  I don't really believe in that. Dreams are all in my mind, from my point of view, until any experience proves differently of course  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Great work with the TK, Sara!!  ::cooler::  :Clap: 
Looks like you're picking it up just fine!

----------


## icephoinex

[QUOTE=Sara;721596]
Very annoying indeed! I've had 'can't move' lucids as well, especially when I try to fly and can't go fast or high... So even if I know I can move, something is holding me back...

Wow that must be irratating.. Soaring, then all the sudden I'm thinkin to myself, I guess I can't penatrate the sound barrier in dreams, then I go plummeyting downward

 ::D:  I don't really believe in that. Dreams are all in my mind, from my point of view, until any experience proves differently of course  :smiley: [/QUOTE
]

Kk. I'm not trying to enforce it cause I haven't had one either(that I was aware of) but a fast fact, when a person dies, they lose ¼ of an ounce(10 grams?) of they're body weight.. Its their spirit departing

----------


## Caradon

Cool, great job with that! I'm glad I could help by sending bears into your dream. Sounded Like a fun one, your getting a lot better with the TK. Now if I could just get Lucid more often from those bears. :smiley: 

Funny about the date mix up. I was wondering if something like that may have happened. The date on my watch had screwed me up too.

----------


## icephoinex

So if bears are an definate dream sign for you... are kittens for me?      

Vgild, video game induced lucid dreaming

----------


## mark

great lucid there sara !  ::bowdown:: 

ha ha and yeah that sounds very familiar to me lol shame it affected you though.

lol I loved the bloke who was washing the dishes ha ha thats just great lol I can picture his face especially when he saw who was doing it  :smiley: 

then to trash the garden....thats just cool  ::bowdown::

----------


## Sara

> Great work with the TK, Sara!! 
> Looks like you're picking it up just fine!



Thanks O! I'm trying  ::D: 
And your dreams are definitely inspiring!

[QUOTE=Caradon;722567]Cool, great job with that! I'm glad I could help by sending bears into your dream. Sounded Like a fun one, your getting a lot better with the TK. Now if I could just get Lucid more often from those bears. :smiley: [quote]
Yeah, strange isn't it, that those bears just enter my dreams once and immediately get me lucid. I suppose it was just a first time luck and the connection they have with you/DreamViews.





> Funny about the date mix up. I was wondering if something like that may have happened. The date on my watch had screwed me up too.



Haha, glad to know I'm not the only one.





> great lucid there sara !



Thanks Mark  ::content:: 





> lol I loved the bloke who was washing the dishes ha ha thats just great lol I can picture his face especially when he saw who was doing it



It was, pranking DC's is great  ::D:

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on 6, 7 & 8 March 2008*

6 March

*Broken bed*
I woke up in a broken bed. In the middle, the suspension? was broken, so I lay with my butt on the floor  :tongue2:  I got up and left with my BF, I sat on the back of his bike.

*Mission to kill*
I enter a building, holding a gun. There are 2 dangerous people I have to shoot, before they spot me. First a man with black hair comes out of a room, I try to shoot him, but miss. Luckily, there are other people who shoot him. Then a fat, bald guy comes out. He looks like a famous actor, but I don't remember his face well enough. I shoot him exactly in the centre of his head. Blood flows out and he's dead (pfew!)

I take the gun apart. It's made of 3 pieces of wood.

Later, I sit on a bench with this man (or the actor who played the evil guy?). He tells me a French name I should remember and something like 'Dr. King'.

*7 March*
*Getting raped * 

Disturbing fragment... I was cycling? to my horses pasture. A man stands next to the path and causes me to fall. There were other people with him, but they quickly disappear. The man wants to hold me and I know he's going to rape me. I try to kick, but miss every time. Even when I really focus on hitting him. He drags me to a smaller road on the side. A car with a big family passes by and I scream for help. The car stops and I'm saved.

_This was a freaky dream. It felt very real and I felt so powerless..._ 

*Sold my parents car* 

I'm at a recycling/dump, where I put stuff in a destruction machine. A man gives me money for trading in my parents car. He tells me that a car needs to be replaced every few years.

Later when I meet my parents again, I feel very guilty for selling their car. But when my dad sees I got 11.000 euros for it, he's not blaming me anything and even gives me some money  ::D:  (I bet the car was worth much less  :wink2:  )

*8 March*
*Surprise holiday!*

I'm on a train station with Tobby. He has the tickets and we're waiting for a train to Germany, leaving at 20:45h. It gets later and later, but I don't see the train. At 21h, we go to an information booth. Tobby shows the tickets and now I see on the ticket our train leaves at 22:00h. And travelling time is 12 hours!!! Tobby admits he booked a surprise holiday to the south of France  ::content:: 


*Riding horses all night long with special guest: Claire from Heroes!*

First, I was just watching on this huge riding stable where my friend worked. The owner (a gay) showed us around. All his stock items, he had displayed as in shop, which gave it an overwhelming look of abundance. The stables were huge, with many hallways (I even got lost once). My friend had to ride the horses and I went with her. We were training jumping horses and riding others in the forest.

In the evening, she wanted to ride one more horse, but she was also switching her flash light on and off, which attracted the attention of the owner. He came to the stables with some friends. He told us there was a jumping competition tomorrow, so the father of my friend had to ride a horse. It was a big white horse, rather skinny (poor muscled). Once in the arena, my friend and I sat on the tribune, surrounded by a large crowd. Her father was riding around with HER horse (it was brown now). He rode very fast, while the horse was performing advanced dressage tricks (I told my friend: wow, you trained him very well!).

He asked the crowd 'who of you can do something special?'
The girl next to me (Claire) raised her hand and told him she could repair herself. Then she realised her mistake of telling this...

The man went outside the arena and the horse changed into a racing car.

He raced around in a V-shape, making fast and sharp U-turns. I was now with Claire. She told me how she was afraid of high speeds. Back in the garage, the  only part left of the car were the front wheels and part of the bonnet. This man threw flames with his hands and slowly 'grew' back a whole car!
Because I was watching, something went wrong  ::roll::  The windows were under the car instead of where they had to be.

I left the garage with Claire in a golf cart. I told her: you are invincible, why are you afraid of speeds? Nothing can hurt you!
We went back to the farm, where we picked 2 horses to go racing and help her overcome her fear of high speed. Too bad I woke up before we were riding full speed...  :Sad:

----------


## mark

> 6 March
> 
> *Broken bed*






he he cool dream, kind of funny to  :smiley: 

*





 Originally Posted by Sara


Mission to kill



*

the shooting people dreams are strange arnt they. Before I had any I though I would be disgusted by them but they are just not like that at all...it seems almost normal dont they?

*





 Originally Posted by Sara


7 March



*



> *Getting raped *





_ dam thats not a nice dream! did it affect your day at all? I wounder what caused that_


*





 Originally Posted by Sara


Sold my parents car 



*

 ::lol::  he he thats great! did you tell your parents about this dream? would love to hear their reaction  :smiley: 

*





 Originally Posted by Sara


7 March



*



> *Surprise holiday!*





now that would be totally cool, although 11 hours on a train is a long time! even BU has spent that much dream time on a train ha ha

*





 Originally Posted by Sara


Riding horses all night long with special guest: Claire from Heroes!



*



> The owner (a gay) showed us around.



 ::rolllaugh::  oh dam thats just funny how you slipped that in lol  ::bowdown:: 






> He rode very fast, while the horse was performing advanced dressage tricks (I told my friend: wow, you trained him very well!).



well I dont have a clue what these dresage tricks are but I am sure they would have been a spectacular sight  :smiley: 





> He asked the crowd 'who of you can do something special?'
> The girl next to me (Claire) raised her hand and told him she could repair herself. Then she realised her mistake of telling this...



dam I wish I had one of the heroes in my dreams.....nice one sara thats a good few nights of dreams there  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> Then a fat, bald guy comes out. He looks like a famous actor, but I don't remember his face well enough. I shoot him exactly in the centre of his head. Blood flows out and he's dead (pfew!)



That's how actors like that tend to meet their ends in films anyway  ::D: 





> I take the gun apart. It's made of 3 pieces of wood.



3 huh.  Wonder why 3.   ::whyme:: 





> Later, I sit on a bench with this man (or the actor who played the evil guy?). He tells me a French name I should remember and something like 'Dr. King'.



But that's English.  Roi or Leroi or something like that, surely?





> *7 March*
> *Getting raped * 
> 
> Disturbing fragment... I was cycling? to my horses pasture. A man stands next to the path and causes me to fall. There were other people with him, but they quickly disappear. The man wants to hold me and I know he's going to rape me. I try to kick, but miss every time. Even when I really focus on hitting him. He drags me to a smaller road on the side. A car with a big family passes by and I scream for help. The car stops and I'm saved.



Nasty.  At least you were saved.  But that feeling of being powerless...





> _This was a freaky dream. It felt very real and I felt so powerless..._



I only saw that line after I'd written mine.





> *Sold my parents car* 
> 
> I'm at a recycling/dump, where I put stuff in a destruction machine. A man gives me money for trading in my parents car. He tells me that a car needs to be replaced every few years.
> 
> Later when I meet my parents again, I feel very guilty for selling their car. But when my dad sees I got 11.000 euros for it, he's not blaming me anything and even gives me some money  (I bet the car was worth much less  )



Hey Moonbeam - not just me who remembers numbers and names...





> *7 March*
> *Surprise holiday!*
> 
> I'm on a train station with Tobby. He has the tickets and we're waiting for a train to Germany, leaving at 20:45h. It gets later and later, but I don't see the train. At 21h, we go to an information booth. Tobby shows the tickets and now I see on the ticket our train leaves at 22:00h. And travelling time is 12 hours!!! Tobby admits he booked a surprise holiday to the south of France



A very Burned Up dream if I may say so.  Accurate times, holiday in France and the ubiquitous train  ::D: 





> The owner (a gay) showed us around.



Was that a typo?  Wondering why this person's sexuality comes into the dream.

----------


## icephoinex

The owner (a gay) showed us around.
 How is that relavent........or was it a typo



 :vampire: FEAR THE DOGS OF HELL :vampire: 

 sorry caradon... but hellhounds beat evil skeletons any day.... and bears to

----------


## Pancaka

> Though, bears get pretty scary too.



LAWL! Stephen Colbert wouldn't like you.

----------


## Pancaka

> I think she meant 15&#176;celsius like 70 or 90&#176; in farinheit(think that's how you spell it). As for it being cold,in new england we had a blizzard 5 weeks ago and the snow is still here







> The owner (a gay) showed us around.
>  How is that relavent........or was it a typo
> 
> 
> 
> FEAR THE DOGS OF HELL
> 
>  sorry caradon... but hellhounds beat evil skeletons any day.... and bears to



1. I think Mark of all people would know she meant Celsius lol 
2. 15 Celsius is 59 Fahrenheit  ::?: ... thats decently cold.
3. It's pretty easy to infer that if it _was_ a typo, she was stating the gender (gay=guy) and if it was _not_, then maybe she was just saying that his defining feature was his feminine behavior or style.   ::whyme:: 
4. bears are capable of being cuddly _and_ fierce...so bears win! ::D: 



UGH.... don't EVER put the words "bear attack" into google image search... the victims don't look so pretty  ::shock::

----------


## Moonbeam

This was a great dream!  :boogie: 





> *The Ultimate Telekinetic Training Lucid - Induced by Caradon's bears*





 ::banana::  Cool!  I hope the next time I see a bear I think of Caradon and get lucid!  (Hint, hint! to my SC.  :smiley: )





> I continued to stabilise the dream, by touching and feeling everything there was. Mmm, nice moment to practise some telekinesis. Start with small things. I took a small item from the Christmas tree, hold it in my hand and felt the structure. Than I placed it on my desk, remembered the feeling of the structure and pulled it towards my hand. It worked!





Good job.


 



> Then I felt the fish bowl and pushed it off the windowsill. It smashed beautifully  The man jumped up, totally surprised.





 ::lol::  Scaring the DC's, lol.





> Next, some more glass items on the windowsill on the outside of the house. Piece by piece, I TK pulled them off and they scattered. Now, the man knew who dunnit and he looked at me in anger





Busted!





> When the chaos was complete and all gardens were covered in a big layer of smashed plates, cups and clothing, I decided NOW I was allowed to wake up





 ::laughhard:: That's crazy, you got carried away!  I bet now you will be able to do TK whenever you want to.

----------


## Pancaka

> Cool!  I hope the next time I see a bear I think of Caradon and get lucid!  (Hint, hint! to my SC. )



SERIOUSLY! WHY NOT ME!? Grrr... My dreams (or lack thereof) are starting to annoy me...My SC better keep itself in check before it gets a whipping...I'll do something to screw myself up...wait how is that good? ::shock:: 
Caradon's Bears: Come see me in my office! IMMEDIATELY!!!




> That's crazy, you got carried away!  I bet now you will be able to do TK whenever you want to.



Lol yeah. I couldn't help but think that you're making breakthrough after breakthrough. Good job and keep it up  ::goodjob:: . I also feel like reading all this about TK is going to help me along too. ::thanks::

----------


## Sara

> the shooting people dreams are strange arnt they. Before I had any I though I would be disgusted by them but they are just not like that at all...it seems almost normal dont they?



I've never shot people in a dream before. Usually I feel quite powerless in 'fighting' dreams. (like in the rape-dream)





> _ dam thats not a nice dream! did it affect your day at all? I wounder what caused that_



No idea, it didn't affect my day, cause I was saved in the end and it wasn't the last dream of the night. I spent more time wondering why the hell I sold my parents car... that was much more of a concern  ::D: 






> he he thats great! did you tell your parents about this dream? would love to hear their reaction



Ahhh, no, I forgot... Should tell my mum next time  ::D:  I think she can laugh about this (I blew up the engine of our previous car, because the cooling fluid was empty  :Oops:  but they were glad afterwards, cause it was a very old car)





> now that would be totally cool, although 11 hours on a train is a long time! even BU has spent that much dream time on a train ha ha



Haha, I've spent several days that long on a train this summer  ::D:  Took some night trains and 1 full-day train in south-eastern Europe (that was on Interrail). I love to travel by train, but 12 hours is quite long... even for me.





> oh dam thats just funny how you slipped that in lol



It was true! He WAS gay! (why is there so much to do about me mentioning this, by the way).
Next to my horses place, we have to gay-guys with several horses, I think that's what caused this DC to be gay as well.

[quote[dam I wish I had one of the heroes in my dreams.....nice one sara thats a good few nights of dreams there  :smiley: [/QUOTE]
Oh, I'm sure you will have an encounter with Claire (or Sylar, if you wish)





> That's how actors like that tend to meet their ends in films anyway



Haha, so true  ::mrgreen:: 






> 3 huh.  Wonder why 3.



Ehm, the magical number?





> But that's English.  Roi or Leroi or something like that, surely?



It was something with a C
Like 'cerau'





> Nasty.  At least you were saved.  But that feeling of being powerless...



Exactly, that was most intense of all.






> Hey Moonbeam - not just me who remembers numbers and names...



Nope, here's another freak  :wink2: 





> A very Burned Up dream if I may say so.  Accurate times, holiday in France and the ubiquitous train



Damn, I'm getting influenced by all DJ's here! Not just the fun dreams about Caradon's attacking bears and Mark's Tsunami (see tonight), but your trains as well  :wink2: 





> Was that a typo?  Wondering why this person's sexuality comes into the dream.








> The owner (a gay) showed us around.
>  How is that relavent........or was it a typo



See before. No specific reason, he was just gay.






> 1. I think Mark of all people would know she meant Celsius lol



True, they use Celsius in UK as well (but still have difficulty with other metric units  :wink2:  )





> 3. It's pretty easy to infer that if it _was_ a typo, she was stating the gender (gay=guy) and if it was _not_, then maybe she was just saying that his defining feature was his feminine behavior or style.



No typo, no special intentions, just a notification of what I perceived.






> Cool!  I hope the next time I see a bear I think of Caradon and get lucid!  (Hint, hint! to my SC. )



Say it often and read his dreams just before going to sleep. It helps!






> Scaring the DC's, lol.
> 
> [COLOR=black]That's crazy, you got carried away!  I bet now you will be able to do TK whenever you want to.



I hope so! This TK dream was the longest 'training' I've done in a dream so far. I hope it paid off for next dreams. If TK works fine next time, I wish to improve my flying. But I have to admit: it was quite tiring to focus on a single task (just as IRL  :tongue2: )





> Lol yeah. I couldn't help but think that you're making breakthrough after breakthrough. Good job and keep it up . I also feel like reading all this about TK is going to help me along too.



You're welcome. That's how I started as well. Reading about TK in dreams and then wanting to be able to do that as well (plus watching Sylar, haha)

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on 9 March 2008*

I'm feeling a bit selfish now, only writing in my own DJ  :Oops: 
But last night was very long with a truckload of dreams, I don't want to let them be washed away by coming night  ::embarrassed:: 

*Tsunami!!!*
I'm in a foreign country, on the beach. Far, far away, I see a giant wave approaching us at high speed. I'm the only person who knows this is a tsunami that's going to hit us. I only care about 1 family I want to save. It's a young mother with 3 sons, she lives in a floating house in the sea. I run to this house (on a kind of floating, wooden road). I can't get all the way to the house, but I'm in the water now. The kids are too far away from the house to reach it before the wave comes. I see it's getting closer every second. She throws in a small inflatable boat. I put in 2 of the little boys and tell them to hold on! There's 1 other kid, swimming around. I find 2 inflatable crocodiles and put the little boy on it. 

The wave is almost there and I grab the second crocodile. As the top of the wave is starting to break, I hope it's not going to break OVER us, cause that could hurt. But no, the wave stays intact, we rise high up in the sky (the wave is at least 10 metres high) and safely back down. The house is completely destroyed, but the mother is alive and so are the kids. Then, the water comes back from the coast, filled with couches, cars and other debris. I try to get onto the floating wooden things, to avoid getting hit.

*Escaping cat*
Together with Tobby, a cat and several other people, we're visiting a house. Maybe this is a house that has been hit by the Tsunami, cause we are there to investigate or rebuild it... Tobby carries a cat and on every new floor, he sets it free, but the cat doesn't want to follow us and escapes. It runs down the building, into a ditch Oh, great, I think, now we have to catch that stupid cat first... but then a LARGE cat approaches our cat, scaring it, so it runs back, up the hill, to us. 
On the top floor, the room is extremely small and I have to choose to enter it via the upper or lower part of a door, labeled 1A or 1B (they both lead to the same small room  ::?: ) I feel claustrofobic at this point.

*Cute Magician*
I'm at a christmas? dinner. There's a guy, inside a metal, cone shaped construction with a lot of small papers around him. He folds them and attaches them to the metal construction. Then, he starts randomly cutting the papers. In the meantime, he peeks through his papers, looking at me. Damn, he's very handsome... but out of reach for some reason (duh, he's inside a cage  :tongue2: ). At the end, the papers unfold and magically, they make the most beautifully cut flowers, leaves and other shapes.

*Commercial Investment*
At that christmas dinner, I made an agreement to sponsor a new hotel? in Denmark. It would be a one-of-a-kind business opportunity.  I didn't make the first payment, but still, I get to go with a group of people to Denmark. The departure is quite scary. We leave on a boat/bridge-thing. I'm on top, sitting on someones shoulders, while I'm almost falling over the edge of the bridge. I hold on to the rail, cause the wind is very strong. It's really bad weather.

We arrive in Denmark, where we take a different entrance then the visitors to the hotel. To my biggest surprise, we enter a hall full of horseriding equipment! It turns out to be an exhibition hall for wholesale/producers of equipment. I see many items I'd like to sell in my shop. The builing is huge and I'd love to walk around, gathering information about the wholesalers, but it's not allowed. We were here for a special deal. But before the representative gets to finish his speach, I'm on an army truck with a woman, driving back to the 'home base'.

I explain to her the base is deserted, cause many soldiers are in Denmark, for this special business event  ::?: 

*Weird fragments*
-Horses on the roof: I'm on a building with my horse (only now it's black instead of white). It's a bit out of control. Then, I ask it to do some special movement, which it does perfectly. I reward him and he's instantly relaxed. He lies down next to me (something I'm trying to teach him for ages, but he still doesn't trust me enough IRL)

- some dream in my old bedroom, taking showers (feeling my wet hair) and something special about a towel

- I'm putting on blue, glittering lip gloss without a mirror, so it's probably not very well applied. I ask a girl why she doesn't use it and she says it makes her lips look fat.

- I'm combing a girls hair and notice some grey hairs. I tell her: you have a grey hair. "Pull it out" she replies. But as I'm searching for a good hair to pull out, I notice she has many more than 1 grey hair!

_(lol, that is some PDP, since I discovered a grey hair myself. But my friend (1 year younger) said I shouldn't be complaining, since she has many more))_

OK, that was pretty much it... 10 hours of sleep and not a moment of lucidity  :Sad:  but well, at least some good adventures  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on 10 March 2008*

_Some quick fragments from last night. Very disturbing night, woke up several times which is not normal for me. Plus I was awake at 6:30, really tired but couldn't get back to sleep._

*Cheating in the Casino?*
I enter a casino with Tobby. It's looks more like a snackbar than a casino. We discuss the amount we're going to bet. I have to give some money back to him, so we finally agree on 20 euros, which I pay for both of us. At the cashiers? I can choose a deck of cards. She explains how to play with the cards. I think it's strange that there is no control on how you're playing. Also, there are some special cards in the deck, like Jokers, which you can use to win extra money. But she tells me, the casino will easily see if you cheated with them.

*Illegal Mc Donalds*
I'm walking through a new built area in my town. All buildings are made of the same *yellowish bricks*, except for the Mac, it has a *paler colour*. I think it's so arrogant of the Mac, to build in it's own colour... There's another Mac, 100 metres further down the road. Djeez, what's with 2 Macs in this small town, I wonder...

*Rearrangement of my student flat*
Cool dream  :smiley:  I come home and see the toilet has changed. It is nicely decorated with all kinds of fancy, *colourful things*, *lights*, little *mirrors* and *pictures*. I really like it. But I don't use the toilet, cause there are 'skid marks' from people who went before me. I exit the toilet via a narrow second door. This leads to a bathroom, that is painted *purple and blue*. Really stylish! I exit the bathroom, into the corridor. There's a new girl living on our corridor and I immediately liker her. She's a small, 1st year kid with dark hair and a smiling face. The caretaker of our building tells with pride: she chose the colour for the bathrooms. I think 'wow, so all bathrooms are now purple and blue? What an improvement! I'm proud of this new girl.

I ask why our bathroom is smaller, now that it's fused with the toilet. He tells they needed some space for oxygen tubes  ::?: 

Later, I enter the bathroom again, 2 guys (NOT gays  :wink2:  ) are sleeping there. I think they stayed over because there was a good party last night. I enter another flat-mate's room. His room is HUGE! He says 'no, it's only 12 square metres. But that's impossible, it looks like 10 metres long and at least 2,5 metres wide. He has many many guests sleeping over. Plus his own large balcony. Damn, he's a lucky bastard with this large room, I think.

_A lot of colours in my dream again. Keeping a journal improved my dream-experiences so much! Before I started writing them, I wasn't even sure whether I dreamed in colour or black&white...

I really liked the colours in the bathroom. I think, if Tobby and I are moving to a new place some day, I might suggest painting a room in these darker colours. And decorating the toilet with fancy, colourful stuff would be cool as well _

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow, great recall Sara!  March 9th it seems that you are feeling responsible for so many things, and trying to take care of things.

I painted a house all different colors once; the front room was blue, the kitchen pink, the front hall lavender, the hall orchid, one bedroom turquoise, one bedroom another shade of blue, and one bedroom bright, bright pink.  I loved it; people said it looked good but maybe they were lying.  You would have liked it, I know!

That's a good idea to actually read Caradon's journal before bed.  Maybe we can get him to collect all of his bear dreams into one bear-journal for us. ::lol::

----------


## Sara

> Wow, great recall Sara!  March 9th it seems that you are feeling responsible for so many things, and trying to take care of things.



Uhm, you have a very good point there! Didn't even realise it. Is it that clear from these dreams? (I have a lot of things on hand that I'm personally responsible for. )





> I painted a house all different colors once; the front room was blue, the kitchen pink, the front hall lavender, the hall orchid, one bedroom turquoise, one bedroom another shade of blue, and one bedroom bright, bright pink.  I loved it; people said it looked good but maybe they were lying.  You would have liked it, I know!



Oh, I love colourful houses, but to live in one, it could be a bit too much for me  ::D:  Just 1 room will do  :wink2: 





> That's a good idea to actually read Caradon's journal before bed.  Maybe we can get him to collect all of his bear dreams into one bear-journal for us.



Yeah, his DJ is one of my favourites to read just before going to bed. As are your lucid dreams, and Twoshadows'. I often read a few lucids before going to sleep  :smiley:

----------


## mark

ah no need to feel selfish sara we all understand  :smiley: 





> *Dreams on 9 March 2008*
> 
> 
> *Tsunami!!!*



Great dream!  :boogie:  I love these kinds of dreams, nice that you tried to help the family to





> *Escaping cat*



he he dam cats! they are always trouble in dreams ha ha





> *Cute Magician*



aww thats a nice dream I like the flower at the end  :smiley: 






> *Weird fragments*



seems black horses are always a bit mental in your dreams, maybe thats your rebellious side coming out eh?

lol at the grey hair thing   ::lol:: 





> *Dreams on 10 March 2008*
> 
> *Illegal Mc Donalds*



he he great dream! do you think in real life its shocking that they invade towns too? dont like them so that dream was very much to my liking lol 





> *Rearrangement of my student flat*



another one of those cool colour dreams! I like those ones, plus I think it sounds nice. I am a fan of those modern designs so it sounds good to me  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

Lots of colours *and* lots of numbers.  12 sq metres vs 10x2.5 = 25 sq metres. 4x2.5=10.  Ach, there's probably some meaning there somewhere.  20 Euros for the casino too.

I can imagine the McDonalds dream as if it were mine.

----------


## Sara

Yeah, numbers... I'm not really a fan of explaining numbers, but I seem to remember them a lot.

I'm not really against Mc Donalds. I eat there two or three times a month (usually when travelling) But it's nice to see that there's more people who don't like the 'americanisation' or 'standardisation' of our European culture  :wink2:  (uh oh, I hope the US visitors to my DJ don't take this personally.)

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on 11 March 2008*

Nothing much, although some image of a topless woman on internet caused a weird 'deja vu' feeling, I still don't remember being naked in my dream last night.

*Horseriding kids*
Yeah, horses again! I was on a small farm with 2 kids and their horses. It was going to rain and I looked in the distance, the horizon was black, with small, similar shaped *grey clouds* and *BLACK lightning*. That was really weird, the clouds were in a line and all had the same shape, a shape clouds only have in pictures. Flashing their dark lightning synchronous.

I said to the boy: we can always do an indoor lesson if it keeps raining. He had a chestnut, cuddly-fuzzy Icelandic horse. It was somewhat afraid of people.
_
This reminds me (again) of the question somewhere on DV, about whether or not it rains in your dreams. Well, I never experienced rain until last night 
The 'dark' surrounding is quite typical for my dreams. It's often dark/evening in my lucids._

----------


## mark

> *Horseriding kids*
> _
> This reminds me (again) of the question somewhere on DV, about whether or not it rains in your dreams. Well, I never experienced rain until last night 
> The 'dark' surrounding is quite typical for my dreams. It's often dark/evening in my lucids._



nice to see some more horses in your dreams there! 

and that is a very interesting point does it rain in dreams! dam watch us jet soaked in every dream from now on lol

----------


## Pancaka

> (uh oh, I hope the US visitors to my DJ don't take this personally.)



I'm American and I think America sucks.

----------


## Caradon

Great recall lately. :smiley:  good work.

I saw the comments in Oneironauts journal about TK. So I thought I would explain something. When I first learned Lucid Dreaming I got really good at TK early on. I pretty much had it mastered, but I was still trying to fly in silly ways, like flapping my arms and stuff lol. One day on reflection, I realized that since there is no gravity in a dream it's all mental. There is no point to trying to flap your arms to fly. And even if there was gravity it wouldn't do any good lol.

So I thought I would try and move myself through the air, the same way I move everything else. And it worked! I could instantly fly with perfect control at any speed I wanted. ::D:  So that's why I always suggest practicing TK to develop flying skills. Because it's ultimately the same thing.

Here is the link to that Lucid I had in the rain if your interested. It was one of my favorites from last year. Maybe you read it before, I don't know.

Edit: lol, that link went to some completely different post by somebody else talking about an xbox.
Off to go see what I did wrong.

OK it's fixed now.


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...7&postcount=23

----------


## Pancaka

> Here is the link to that Lucid I had in the rain if your interested. It was one of my favorites from last year. Maybe you read it before, I don't know.



Never seen that one before. It's quite nice. I have to admit, I would've found it funny if you slipped up and got hit by one of the cars  ::D: .

----------


## Caradon

> Never seen that one before. It's quite nice. I have to admit, I would've found it funny if you slipped up and got hit by one of the cars .



LOL, I'm not afraid of being hit by cars in Lucids. I've done it many times on purpose. It's not a big deal. :smiley:  But your right, it would have been funny if I fell off. ::lol::  I still want to do that again, it was fun.

----------


## Sara

> nice to see some more horses in your dreams there!



Yeah, more and more often lately!

Last night again. Well, not the horses themselves but buying Western saddles this time  :wink2: 





> and that is a very interesting point does it rain in dreams! dam watch us jet soaked in every dream from now on lol



It's like every time I read something and think 'hey, I've never seen that in a dream' that it gets in there the next night. I think my mind is pretty susceptible for the things I read. Now, anyone has a good idea for the coming night???





> I'm American and I think America sucks.



Hahaha, finally, a smart American  :wink2: 





> I saw the comments in Oneironauts journal about TK. So I thought I would explain something.
> .. 
> So I thought I would try and move myself through the air, the same way I move everything else. And it worked! I could instantly fly with perfect control at any speed I wanted. So that's why I always suggest practicing TK to develop flying skills. Because it's ultimately the same thing.



Thanks for the extra explanation!
I'm just going to practise again in my next lucid. Both TK and flying are great fun, so enough reason to get better at them.





> Here is the link to that Lucid I had in the rain if your interested. It was one of my favorites from last year. Maybe you read it before, I don't know.



Thanks for the link! Didn't read it before. That was an awesome dream! 
I like the spiderman style and you scaring those DCs  ::D: 


*Dreams on 12 March 2008*
_
WILD attempt
Good idea, Caradon, to describe some of your WILD attempts. I spent half an hour reading on different LD induction techniques. Unlike before, I could feel my body falling asleep. I felt paralysed, but still controlled my breath. There was no imagery at all, only blackness. Just as i started sinking through my mattress, I got excited 'yeah, finally it's working' and 'woke up'. Well, it's further than I've been in the past 2 months..._

*Shopping for saddles and a bike*
I'm in a small shop with a friend (shes a combination of A, S and my sister). Were looking for new saddles for our horses. I dont really need a new saddle, but the fact that my friend is buying one, puts some peer pressure on me. Im looking for a cheap one and find a Western saddle that is not too expensive. Its light brown with some dark accents and latigo strings.

When were going to try the saddles (on a dummy-horse in the shop) I see that mine is very thin and floppy. Its only a leather sheet, without any support inside. There are lumps on a place where I put my legs, which is not comfortable. I dont want to take this saddle.

Then were looking for new bikes. I see very cool *colourful* (rainbow) bikes. Again, I'm very attracted to the nice colours. Too bad they are foldable bikes, well known by travellers who take them in the train. The wheels are extremely small, so not practical for cycling long distances. Theres a blue bike that fits our needs. I have comments on the saddle, that has a very weird suspension (with springs). I want another saddle, but thats not possible  :Sad: 

*scene change*
Im filling plastic boxes with the garlic soup I made last night (IRL). I can only fill 1 box, then the pan is empty. That sucks, cause I had made enough for 20 people!  ::shock::  Wheres the rest? A brief glimpse of lucidity, thinking the rest is still in a pan on the furnace and then I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

That sounded like one of my WILD attempts lol. Wake up just when things get good. It's been a long time since I've felt that sinking feeling, that's so cool when that happens. 

Last night I had a cool one, I stayed in it for a little bit. ::banana:: 

Rainbow colored bikes sound interesting! I always find shopping in dreams to be fun. Stores in my dreams are always so interesting. 

Oh, another thing about TK, is it's a lot harder when you have doubt. Once you build up a little confidence with it, it will get a lot easier. Once you get the hang of how it feels, it really is pretty easy.

----------


## Sara

> That sounded like one of my WILD attempts lol. Wake up just when things get good. It's been a long time since I've felt that sinking feeling, that's so cool when that happens. 
> 
> Last night I had a cool one, I stayed in it for a little bit.



Read it, that was a cool one indeed!
Ohhh, I failed again last night. Just when I'm getting a bit sleepy, I think 'I'm too tired now' and I turn to my side and fall asleep. Somehow I can only WILD on my back and have to reach SP within 5 mins or it's not working.





> Rainbow colored bikes sound interesting! I always find shopping in dreams to be fun. Stores in my dreams are always so interesting.



Yeah, too bad I don't realise that until I wake up  :wink2: 





> Oh, another thing about TK, is it's a lot harder when you have doubt. Once you build up a little confidence with it, it will get a lot easier. Once you get the hang of how it feels, it really is pretty easy.



I'm very curious how my new 'ability' will evolve. Sometimes during the day, I look at some object and try to imagine how I would move it  ::D: 

*
Dreams on 13 March 2008*

Really messy dreams, forgot a lot of both details and story-line...

*Dreaming on DreamViews*

I'm reading/posting on DV.
Some scene comes to life?

I'm sitting at a table with my Ex (the not-nice one). Is this where I had my laptop and was reading DV?

We were having a discussion, but about what??? Well, it's probably not worth remembering if my ex was involved  :wink2: 

*
Sister's horse died* 

I'm talking with my mum. First, I'm only half listening to what she says, I miss some words and just say 'uhuh, yes, of course'.
Then she tells the story again, how my sister's horse got a problem with his front legs being stiff, cause he had a kidney problem. And then he had so much pain cause the blood was coming out of his kidneys... It was begging to the vet to be put to sleep. They couldn't wait for my sister to arrive.

While she was telling this, I visualised the whole scene (like you do when you read something) and I felt so sorry for my sister. Her horse is her everything.

I look outside and see several animals running around in our yard.

----------


## Moonbeam

Sara--I hope you are doing RC's during the day whenever you see a horse!





> and that is a very interesting point does it rain in dreams! dam watch us jet soaked in every dream from now on lol



I was in the rain the other night too, right before I got lucid and changed the dog.

----------


## Sara

> Sara--I hope you are doing RC's during the day whenever you see a horse!



 :Oops:  actually, I don't...

I RC on clouds now (or strange colours during sunset), in elevators (got stuck in one last week, for half an hour  :Eek: ) and on some random occasions. But you're right, I should definitely RC on horses!

----------


## raklet

Hey Sara!  I leave for a week and so much happens in your journal I can't possibly catch up.  I'll have to start from this point on.

Sorry about your sad dream with your sister's horse dying.  Those are tough dreams to have.

----------


## mark

> *Dreaming on DreamViews*



he he so I guess I am not the only one who has dreams of nasty ex's

I hate it when we forget details like that  :Sad: 





> Sister's horse died [/B]



ah no that sounds like a very sad dream there  :Sad:  hope that it didnt affect your day to much

----------


## Sara

> Hey Sara!  I leave for a week and so much happens in your journal I can't possibly catch up.  I'll have to start from this point on.



No problem, Raklet. I have had the same problem when I was away for several days. People here dream too much  :wink2: 





> Sorry about your sad dream with your sister's horse dying.  Those are tough dreams to have.



Yeah, maybe I should look for a meaning behind this dream. Dying people in a dream is usually not related to death.





> he he so I guess I am not the only one who has dreams of nasty ex's



Haha, no, you're not  :smiley:  But my ex is never really mean in dreams.





> ah no that sounds like a very sad dream there  hope that it didnt affect your day to much



No, luckily it didn't.
Since I've started journalling, those dreams seem to have less impact on me after waking. Plus, the recall of this night was pretty vague anyway  :tongue2:

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on 14 March 2008*

*Weird shop with stealing kids*

I'm in a shop with many 'budget' items (it's called 'Action' in Holland, with cheap towels, toys, some food etc) Some racks are almost empty. I see a lot of open packages with a few chocolate eastern eggs left. I want to eat one, but don't dare to just take it. A little girl appears and she starts eating all the loose candies. (haha, I was like that when I was a 4 year old  :wink2:  ) I try to stop her, cause she eats them all and doesn't leave any for me  :Cheeky: 

Then, I go looking for a soft towel to bring to my grandma. (strange: a lot of towels in my dreams lately) But they all look old and used, or are very expensive (like  35 for a towel).

*back to school*
I'm in a school class with young kids, age around 10. They are making some sort of test and I join them, for fun. But I do very bad at the test! I get a new test and there is a lot of tumult in the classroom.  We start about an hour later and I complain that 2 hours is not enough to complete the test.
Suddenly, my table has turned into a small book shelf and it's collapsing. I frantically try to prevent things from falling. The teacher comes over to me and asks if everything is OK. I pretend like I can handle it, but actually I don't.

*scene shift*

I'm looking in an old cabinet which contains items from my past. Like very old books from my mother when she was young. Felt a bit melancholic.

*WBTB semi-WILD: powerless*

_My boyfriend woke me up at 7:30 and I didn't have any appointments this morning, so I decided I could sleep another hour and see if I could get lucid._

And so I did  ::content::  I didn't feel myself falling asleep, so don't know if it counts for a real WILD. When I realise I'm dreaming, I'm very very tired. My body wants to go to sleep, but I manage to plug my nose and keep breathing which helps me stay awake. It takes some time before I get out of bed.

I enter the living room, which looks very similar to RL (same furniture, but on different places). I think 'hmm, I might as well look in the closets". There's many Donald Duck pockets (just like IRL) and a massive collection of old vinyl disks (dunno English name, we call them LPs). There's a door in the closet and I try to open it, but as I pull backwards, it slides away sideways, exposing only more vinyl disks.

My vision fades and in the dark, I start touching a table. I'm amazed by how real it feels and the vision comes back.

I walk over to the window (always a good place to exit) but when I look down, it's much higher than normal and I'm afraid to fly out. I see *Parkman* (from Heroes) walking towards my building. "Hey, Parkman! Matt!" I yell. He looks up, rather annoyed and see he's following some evil guy. They start shooting small fireworks from their hands. Tiny, golden missiles. 1 comes after me, but just misses me. As the fireworks explode in the air, they make very nice fractal-patterns. I don't know who the evil is (at least it wasn't sylar). I try to help Parkman by shooting from my hand, but nothing comes out  :Sad: 

Back inside, my vision fades again. I start touching the wall, it feels a bit soft and lumpy and I see there are small golden foam pieces attached to it. As I rub them, they fall off and I'm standing in a golden rain.

Time to get outside. I leave the livingroom and find a woman on a bike with a girl on the backside. I recognise the girl, but not the woman, though she looks very familiar. I ask her 'who are you?'. The girl says "I'm Evi". "Yeah, I knew that, but you're a very young Evi", I say. (Evi is my nickname, but this girl is the only real Evi I know)
The woman says "I'm Marc-Marie". Noo, that can't be! He's a guy and he's very ugly IRL. You look more like my mum or my grandma when she was younger.

When I get to the stairs, I see 2 pairs of legs lying on the ground, just behind the door. I take a look, afraid of 2 dead bodies, but it's just my boyfriend and my friends boyfriend. They were sleeping together, cheek to cheek, holding arms around each other (lol, they sometimes make fun like that, acting a bit gay-ish  :wink2:  )

I walk don the stairs, old, wooden stairs that spiral down. At some point, they are very narrow. I don't fly, I really walk down. At the bottom, there's a young boy. I want to impress him, saying 'I can float down the stairs'. But as I do, I fall on my back and just lay there, not floating anywhere  :Sad: 

The front door is a few metres away. I try my TK power to open it, but all I get is a visual impression of a (my?) hand around the door knob which doesn't have any power. I feel too 'realistic' to have any powers in this dream.

Outside the weather is now beautiful! Sun is shining and the environment looks like an old French village. I walk on a covered sidewalk/terrace. At the end of the sidewalk, I see a famous horserider practising on a black horse (yeah, black horse again!)



I walk past a restaurant, they have tiny fountains on the table (the size of a large cup) and there's a larger fountain on the other side, near a pillar. The fountain has the shape of a horse-head (I like this detail  ::D: ). On Lucid Crossroads I read that putting your hands in cold water felt really funny, so I stick my hands under the running water, but don't feel much. That's a disappointment. As I don't feel anything, the dream fades and I wake up  :Sad: 
 
Oops, very long story I see now. Well, it lasted pretty long, I think about 10 minutes real time. And there were so much interesting details, couldn't leave them out  :smiley:  Still, I feel a bit disappointed about my lack of powers. My task for next time: jump off a high building! (maybe backwards) and practise TK again.

----------


## Moonbeam

Nice recall!  It seems like you did a good job of being calm, walking around and observing things.  I need to do that more often.

We call vinyl disks "LPs" too if they are the big ones ("45s" if they are the small ones), or just "records".

----------


## Sara

> Nice recall!  It seems like you did a good job of being calm, walking around and observing things.  I need to do that more often.
> 
> We call vinyl disks "LPs" too if they are the big ones ("45s" if they are the small ones), or just "records".



Jep, it's those big black disks. Haha, I thought LP stood for 'langspeel plaat' (longplay disk) but now I think maybe it just stands for LongPlay...

And yeah, I was really calm in that dream, no exciting action like Caradon normally has. I didn't have a real plan either. But it was nice to be able to re-stabilise my dream twice.

----------


## raklet

> *back to school*
> I'm in a school class with young kids, age around 10. They are making some sort of test and I join them, for fun. But I do very bad at the test!



Sounds like the tv show "Are you smarter than a fifth grader?"  Do you get that show in Holland?






> massive collection of old vinyl disks (dunno English name, we call them LPs).



Exactly what we call them - that or "records".





> Tiny, golden missiles. 1 comes after me, but just misses me. As the fireworks explode in the air, they make very nice fractal-patterns. 
> 
> As I rub them, they fall off and I'm standing in a golden rain.
> 
> I walk past a restaurant, they have tiny fountains on the table (the size of a large cup) and there's a larger fountain on the other side, near a pillar. The fountain has the shape of a horse-head (I like this detail ).



Nice imagery.  I like those details.





> They were sleeping together, cheek to cheek, holding arms around each other (lol, they sometimes make fun like that, acting a bit gay-ish  )



  ::chuckle:: 





> 'I can float down the stairs'. But as I do, I fall on my back and just lay there, not floating anywhere



  ::rolllaugh:: 


That was great!  I liked it.

----------


## mark

> *Weird shop with stealing kids*.



he he he I can just picture you as a little girl theiving the sweets from a shop lol.....I used to do it with the penny chews ha ha :wink2: 





> *back to school*.



ah it looks like the stress of your exams finally came into your dreams eh? 





> *WBTB semi-WILD: powerless*.



I hate that tired feeling! thats exactly how it is for me but only when I get lucid in my bed its so hard to do stuff isnt it, its like you have to force yourself to do stuff
 
Ah you managed to get into a closet! nice one! do you have loads of LPs in real life? I have never seen one for years!

great details in this dream sara! Those fractal patterns sound like they were spectacular!  ::bowdown:: 

Shame about the lack of TK in that one although I laughed when you fell on your back ha ha! 

oh and sara really try that jumping off something high! it really is the most incredible feeling!

----------


## Burned up

> Time to get outside. I leave the livingroom and find a woman on a bike with a girl on the backside. I recognise the girl, but not the woman, though she looks very familiar. I ask her 'who are you?'. The girl says "I'm Evi". "Yeah, I knew that, but you're a very young Evi", I say. (Evi is my nickname, but this girl is the only real Evi I know)
> The woman says "I'm Marc-Marie". Noo, that can't be! He's a guy and he's very ugly IRL. You look more like my mum or my grandma when she was younger.



Haha.  I'm always amazed by the number of guys (in France anyway) with Marie in their name.





> When I get to the stairs, I see 2 pairs of legs lying on the ground, just behind the door. I take a look, afraid of 2 dead bodies, but it's just my boyfriend and my friends boyfriend. They were sleeping together, cheek to cheek, holding arms around each other (lol, they sometimes make fun like that, acting a bit gay-ish  )



Were you jealous?





> Outside the weather is now beautiful! Sun is shining and the environment looks like an old French village. I walk on a covered sidewalk/terrace. At the end of the sidewalk, I see a famous horserider practising on a black horse (yeah, black horse again!)



That black horse does seem to be very significant to you.





> My task for next time: jump off a high building! (maybe backwards) and practise TK again.



Yeah, just jump.  What's the worst that can happen?  ::whyme::

----------


## Moonbeam

> actually, I don't...
> 
> I RC on clouds now (or strange colours during sunset), in elevators (got stuck in one last week, for half an hour ) and on some random occasions. But you're right, I should definitely RC on horses!



Oh I missed that before--bummer about the elevator but definitely an RC time.





> Jep, it's those big black disks. Haha, I thought LP stood for 'langspeel plaat' (longplay disk) but now I think maybe it just stands for LongPlay...



Yes it means Long Playing ? I think. 

Something funny for the old people here in Sara's Journal (you know who you are); you know that noise when a needle scratches across a record, and they use it all the time like in ads, to indicate a sudden stop?  They quizzed people in their 20's and younger to see if they knew what that sound was.  They knew what it meant, but they didn't know where it came from or what it was.  Isn't that funny?

----------


## mark

> Something funny for the old people here in Sara's Journal (you know who you are); you know that noise when a needle scratches across a record, and they use it all the time like in ads, to indicate a sudden stop?  They quizzed people in their 20's and younger to see if they knew what that sound was.  They knew what it meant, but they didn't know where it came from or what it was.  Isn't that funny?



he he I didnt actually know that lol  ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

> he he I didnt actually know that lol



 ::lol::  See!?  You know what noise I"m talking about, right? Like REEEEET!

----------


## mark

> See!?  You know what noise I"m talking about, right? Like REEEEET!



lol yeah I know the one, it usually occurs in movies when there is a party or something going on and someone says something completely unfunny then there is that noise followed by silence  ::lol::

----------


## Sara

> Sounds like the tv show "Are you smarter than a fifth grader?"  Do you get that show in Holland?



Yeah, we do. It's called 'are you smarter than a kid' (in Dutch). Haha, reminds me of the dumb blonde american:

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=uEP7uti0PDw






> he he he I can just picture you as a little girl theiving the sweets from a shop lol.....I used to do it with the penny chews ha ha



Haha, I think it's typical for kids to do this stuff. Hard time for the parents to teach them  :wink2: 






> ah it looks like the stress of your exams finally came into your dreams eh?



I haven't had many exam dreams before. My mum tells me she has them so often... I hope I don't get them more often when I get older!





> I hate that tired feeling! thats exactly how it is for me but only when I get lucid in my bed its so hard to do stuff isnt it, its like you have to force yourself to do stuff



Maybe it's cause you still ARE tired? I mean, you're sleeping, if you would wake up for real, you'd probably still feel tired, wouldn't you?





> Ah you managed to get into a closet! nice one! do you have loads of LPs in real life? I have never seen one for years!



No, I don't have any, but my dad has loads of them  :smiley: 





> Shame about the lack of TK in that one although I laughed when you fell on your back ha ha!



 :Sad:  so powerless... still need some practising I guess.





> oh and sara really try that jumping off something high! it really is the most incredible feeling!







> Yeah, just jump.  What's the worst that can happen?



I'll try next time!






> Haha.  I'm always amazed by the number of guys (in France anyway) with Marie in their name.



Well, french guys are a bit gay-ish after all  :wink2: 






> Were you jealous?



Nah, I'm used to them doing that  :tongue2:  As long as he's like that with a guy and not with a girl  :wink2: 





> That black horse does seem to be very significant to you.



True, and it gets more and more intruiging! 
Especially since my own horses are white and brown, not black.







> Oh I missed that before--bummer about the elevator but definitely an RC time.



Hehe, still didn't get lucid in an elevator...





> Something funny for the old people here in Sara's Journal (you know who you are); you know that noise when a needle scratches across a record, and they use it all the time like in ads, to indicate a sudden stop?  They quizzed people in their 20's and younger to see if they knew what that sound was.  They knew what it meant, but they didn't know where it came from or what it was.  Isn't that funny?



Hmmm, I don't know exactly what sound you are talking about, but when I hear it, I'll remember what you said MB!

----------


## Sara

Sorry, I'm not really in dream-reply-mood right now. Had a good weekend (friend visiting with her horse  ::content::  ).
Some interesting dreams and a very short lucid.

Friday night:

I was on a skate tour through my city. We were holding kitchen chairs (the ones with high legs) to hold our balance. I was skating uphill, around a 'valley' where a huge ship sailed. The hill was too steep at a certain point. I tried to climb up, pulling myself up on golf grips (I work with them, making horse training sticks and just ordered a bunch the night before) but they started rolling downhill.

Saturday night:

There was a fair, where I had a booth to sell my stuff. First, it was a very small space, but on a good location. Then, the place was taken by someone and I got mad at the organisation. I got a new place, which was HUGE and didn't have enough items to fill the place. There were several people helping to decorate my booth. I had a rack with clothing, nice light and darkblue shirts. All the time, I knew I had to go back home to pick up more items to sell.

_The T-shirts on the rack were inspirational, I should have new T's to sell on my next fair. And I loved the colours, again!_

I was helping a small girl with a big horse. She wanted to put a bridle on and then I refused to help her, cause I don't work with a bit. As I walked back to my booth, I saw my precious scissors lying in the mud. I was annoyed/angry (at myself?) Why were they there?? (lol, they cost me a fortune, but they are the perfect tool for working with polyester ropes)

*Funniest dreamsign noticed and worst end of a lucid*
Back in my booth, I was suddenly in a small room. As I walked outside, I yelled 'look, I can pull myself off the ground on my trousers' and as I did, I knew I was dreaming  ::D: 
I plugged my nose and took a deep breath, to stabilise the dream. (dunno why, but it works  :smiley:  )

Then, I found myself in my parents house. I looked out of the window and was a few stories high (unlike IRL) I had the intention of flying out, but the windows were small. Then try the back door. On my way there, a pot of powdered sugar hoovered in the air. I focussed and TK moved it in my hand, where it turned into a bottle of Drambuie (french liquor). 

The back door was locked, so I first tried to push myself through a small window, but it was too small for me. I tried to phase through, but it felt too solid. So, I turned back and took the key from a drawer. I remembered thingking "It's a good thing that the key is there in a dream as well" and I thought, "this must be about 3 minutes dream time, I wonder if it feels the same when I wake up. Just when I put the key in the lock, my alarm went off  :Sad:   

_Well, I'm glad I got lucid again and had a little TK power. The dream felt really REAL. The house looked exactly like IRL, except for it being higher above the ground. I have the feeling that stabilising my dream by plugging my nose and often touching objects, will help me to get longer lucids.
_

Sunday night:

*Grandma in the car*
I had stopped on the side of a highway and was looking on the map (Tobby was also in the car). My grandma was in another car, parked on a highway. I thought she wasn't able to drive anymore, but didn't feel like 'rescueing' her 
4 uniformed ladies walked towards us, I got a little scared. They wore short skirts and looked like policewomen, but they were from the salvation army  :Uhm:  they told me I should quickly move on. I made an excuse for stopping there and drove away. I ended up in a strange, old looking town in Hungary. 

*Dreaming of Reality Checks, but not getting lucid* 

I was in someones bedroom and this guy was performing a reality check. He opened his closet (it was filled with clothes and had 4 shelves) then closed it and opened it again, now it had only 3 shelves and less clothes. I said 'well, for a good RC, the difference should be bigger.  :Bang head:  I looked in the next closed and saw it looked exactly like the first time the closed opened. I said "hmm, normally things aren't stable like this in dreams and you can't see the same thing twice"  :Bang head: . I took a sweater from the closet, it fitted me well.

There was some scene in an old house (in this hungarian town) where I walked up the stairs, saw some handsome guy and started kissing him. Then I saw my boyfriend around the corner and quickly headed over to him. He showed me he had a sore throat, I told him this was because of smoking too much (which he doesn't). We went over to a next hall, that was like a theatre. Some more weird details here (like stocks of playing cards).

----------


## raklet

> The hill was too steep at a certain point.



You needed your horse to pull you up.






> _The T-shirts on the rack were inspirational, I should have new T's to sell on my next fair. And I loved the colours, again!_



Bu has a "dreem maka".  Sounds like you've got a "money maka" rolling around inside there!  Hope the idea is a hot seller.

----------


## mark

> Friday night:



ha you have such fun activities in your dreams, I love the skating idea. 

question though whats a golf grip?





> Saturday night:



 :boogie:  nice one on the lucid sara, it looks like your subconscious is being awkward with the hight thing alomost like its teasing you by putting you up high yet denying you the ability to test or overcome the fear 

shame about the alarm! I bet that was annoying 






> Sunday night:
> 
> 
> *Dreaming of Reality Checks, but not getting luci*



ha ha thats just bad luck! its funny cos I had something similar last night

----------


## Caradon

Good job on those last couple of Lucids. Looks like things are coming back to you. :smiley:  They were fun to read.

Oh, did you really get stuck in an elevator for half an hour? Now that would have been scary.

----------


## Sara

> You needed your horse to pull you up.



Good idea, too bad he wasn't around this time. I only had my skates on (the ones I use for horse-skating) and a stupid chair.





> Bu has a "dreem maka".  Sounds like you've got a "money maka" rolling around inside there!  Hope the idea is a hot seller.



LOL, I had another great idea yesterday (didn't post the dream, dunno if it's still worth posting) which was really innovative. My mind is indeed creative lately.





> ha you have such fun activities in your dreams, I love the skating idea.



I thank several people around here for getting more action into my dreams. It's defly induced by inspiring journals!





> question though whats a golf grip?



A golf grip is this rubber thing that is on top of a golf club. I use them on other sticks, to make training sticks for the horses.





> nice one on the lucid sara, it looks like your subconscious is being awkward with the hight thing almost like its teasing you by putting you up high yet denying you the ability to test or overcome the fear



Hehe, that's a nice way of putting it... 
It could be partly from reality (I live on 11th floor) but every time in a lucid I'm several floors above ground level. It used to be an easy take off for flying, but I got scared of that after several 'crashes' and now I can't even get out to fly.





> shame about the alarm! I bet that was annoying



Oh, it really was. I was angry with Tobby that morning, while I was half asleep. Sorry Tobby, I didn't want to make you feel bad about this  :Sad: 






> Good job on those last couple of Lucids. Looks like things are coming back to you. They were fun to read.



It was about time...  :wink2: 
I did a lot of RCs lately and it looks like it's going to pay off.
Good to hear you liked them  :smiley: 
I often think the dreams are too long to be a good read, but I don't want to forget details myself either.





> Oh, did you really get stuck in an elevator for half an hour? Now that would have been scary.



Yep, luckily I wasn't alone in there!

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on 19 March 2008*

Full night of lucidity  ::shock::  And I kissed Moonbeam  :Oops: 
So, this is what it feels like to be a 'natural', I guess.
3 lengthy lucids in a row, almost an hour in total. And so much happened, I can never tell all things that happened, so I try to tell the funniest parts.
_
The night started with a failed WILD attempt (failed as in: Just turned to my side and fell asleep)_

*Elevator crash*
It was early in the evening as I came back to my flat. Outside, on a small parking space next to the road, my 'boyfriend' was going to bed. I kissed him goodnight and told him 'hope to see you soon!'
I got into the elevator, a very narrow, claustrophobic elevator with light brown walls. Inside, I did a nose RC and was instantly lucid. Then the elevator started to drop! I didn't want to crash, so I thought _"it's only in my mind, it's not going to crash, it must have a safety lock somewhere..."_ This worked and slowed it down. I couldn't get out yet, so I slowly let it down a bit, until we were halfway on a floor (hehe, defly PDP from the time I was stuck in the elevator). I got out and into a cosy room. First thought was 'get outside and fly' but as I saw all these people sitting around, I wanted to talk to them. I tried to convince them they were dreaming as well.

_ "Plug your nose and try to breath"_ I told them. They did, but asked _"Now what, what's the fun of dreaming"_. Yeah, good question.... Well, we could stuff ourselves with M&M's without getting fat IRL  ::D:  I opened a yellow bag and took a big hand, but the M&M's were tasteless and disappeared inside my mouth. What a bummer, I'd have liked some chocolate.

I had a short conversation with several DCs. Then some of them started doing hand-stand against the wall. They didn't know how exactly to perform this (the game kids play, stand against the wall with several kids, where the first one needs to spread her legs wide, so others can 'fill in) I knew how to do this, but didn't dare cause standing on my head would probably kill my dream. I observed them for a while, which was a pretty funny sight. These grown-ups who couldn't do handstands very well  ::D: 

Then, a girl asked me to do a somersault. I thought _'what the heck, I can't fall anyway'_ but I had the feeling it would kill my dream. And so it did  :Sad:  _(speaking of negative self expectation, which my mind is full of)_  

I woke up in my old bed, with *Moonbeam* next to me. _"Ahhh, Moonbeam! Listen, I just had a great lucid!"_ I started telling her what I'd just done. I was really excited (btw, I spoke in English to her).
I looked up through the window (a 45 degree tilted window, in the roof) and saw a cat flying towards the room. It landed on the room and looked evil. I opened and closed the window (so it fell off?) but when I closed it, water poured in from the roof. It soaked my carpet and I felt sorry for my parents who had to clean it up  :tongue2: 

I continued talking to Moonbeam, but in Dutch now. Quickly realised my mistake and continued in English. I didn't know the word for salto ('somersault'), so MB finished my sentence. I was happy she understood me. And then I woke up for real. Wow, that was a disappointment! 

It was 5:10 now. Time for more sleep

**
*Kissing Moonbeam 

* Second dream, I was sitting in a bed, on the corner of a street. MB was again in the bed with me, as was a girl I dreamed about yesterday. I told her: _"Hey, I dreamed about you."_ and then I saw Moonbeam and said _"yeah, I dreamed about you too!"_. Then we had a short conversation. I said: _"You look much younger then I expected"_ and she replied that she was 27 yo. Ohhh, that's not old at all, only 2 years older than me. MB looked very pretty, she had semi-long dark brown straight hair and a happy smile on her face.

Then I had the feeling something wasn't quite right about this situation. I plugged my nose and could breath. Instantly lucid again. I said _"Moonbeam, look, this is a dream again! We can do whatever we want"_ and then I kissed her (don't ask why  :Cheeky:  it was just a small kiss, no full blown lesbian acts, LOL). I wanted to fly away, but couldn't take off. So I pulled myself up via my pants and hovered just above the ground.

A man was following me and I wanted to get away from him. I jumped up to a bridge over the street, about 4 meters high and could barely hold on to the edge. I swung off, hoping to catch some air, but I landed on top of a rose tree. It stinged me and I had many cactus needles in my hand. It hurt when I pulled them out, but the pain disappeared when they were all out.

Suddenly, I was in a sort of club house. Everything looked very real and familiar. A friend was with me. We were walking around and I didn't have a good inspiration for things to do. I smashed some items (seems to be a lucid hobby for me). It was pretty dark inside, so I wanted to make it lighter. Shouting 'light, sunshine' didn't work, so I got creative took a lightbulb from the kitchen and streched it to the lenght of a TL tube. But this didn't increase it's brightness, so the big room was still dark  :Sad: 

2 guys came in and were annoying us. I pushed them out of the door, realising it was my dream so I could be stronger than them. I liked one of them and told him "you look cute, you can kiss me if you like" but he didn't and fled outside  :tongue2:  _(lesson learned: never tell a guy he looks cute, it destroys their feeling of manliness  )_ I locked the door, but the lock didn't really hold.

I had a discussion with the other girl, whether this was real or not and that we shouldn't destroy things in here. I said _'we can prove it's not real'_ so I smashed some more glasses and stuff  :tongue2:  The boys stormed in again, the bigger, ugly one tried to attack me and kick me, but I took his foot and twisted it so he fell on the ground. Then I squeezed his nuts, to hurt him even more. LOL, he had big respect for me after that  ::D:  Never felt powerful like that in a dream.

When we walked out, I realised I had forgotten to take advantage of 'eating all you can get' but the only food there was, were some dried plums. Well, they tasted much better than the M&Ms! All juicy and full of flavour.  

I woke up again, it was ony 6:44 so I had half an hour of sleep left.

*Old Faithfull - completely lucid dream

* The next dream I  entered fully lucid, I lay in my bed, pinching my nose and kept breathing. I realised I had already fallen asleep, but I was soooo tired. I forced myself to get up and then the scenery changed. I was in USA, near the 'Old Faithfull' with my familiy. We were in the information room, it was pretty crowded. I looked forward to see the Old Faithfull and talked about it with a girl. I said "you know, it goes up to 70 metres high." "Nooo, only 69 metres," she replied (argh!) "well, that's ALLMOST 70 metres then."

We headed to a wall with a very small tap. It had water from the Old Faithfull which you could drink. Around the tap were video screens with information. On a brass plate was written that you should make a donation of $ 2,49 after drinking the water. I thought 'well, with the cheap dollar, it's not a big amount in Euros'.

I didn't get to see the Old Faithfull, cause I was distracted by a rumour there were goat and donkey rides outside. I went there and saw a very skinny brown goat. He looked sad and sort of telepathically spoke to me. I looked down and saw his legs were chopped off just below the knee, YUCK! I looked for the owner, who looked rather ignorant/disinterested about the goat. I got angry at him, but then he threw an axe at me. It landed in the bonnet? of a fancy blue car (hehe, more damage!) I wanted to pull it out and swing it back at him, but it got really stuck in the car.

I escaped inside (back in the information room) where my mum told me we had to leave. What? Leave now? _"Yeah, we need to get some sleep"_, she told me. _"Hell no, I'm dreaming now, so I'm already asleep. I'm not going home with you." _ I was more 'aware' of my lucidity now, where in the previous part I was more 'going with the flow'. 

*Shooting electricity from my hands*
I left through a corridor and started practicing shooting electricity from my fingertips. Instead of pointing at something, I decide to start small: holding my index fingers close together and make a small blue spark appear between them. I can gradually hold them further apart, till about 50 cm. (1,5 foot) 2 people are following me now, they look a bit like Maya and her brother (Heroes season 2) but I don't recognise them as such. 

The guy is impressed by my ability and asks me how I do that. _"Oh, I've learned that from Elle,"_ I say, _"just by watching her on TV"._ I wonder what else I can do with the sparks. I hold a hand on each side of the boys head and think/say _"you will be my follower"_. It works, he follows me and starts saying _'ohh, my baby, my darling'_. The girl is not happy with this at all, I stole her boyfriend and I feel uncomfortable about the situation. I make a new spark and say a new spell _"you'll follow HER now"_. And so he fell in love with her  ::D: 

I leave them and find myself on the exit of a train station, on top of the stairs. The weather is really bad, it's raining cats and dogs and there's a strong wind. Wow, nice, I get wet by the rain. That's a first. And the wind is ideal for flying! I think of an advice I read on DV and let myself be picked up by the strong wind. I fly with both arms in front and gain some altitude. As I fly through the city, I see a big brown bear at the banks of a river. Nice to see some reminder of Caradon around here  ::D: 

And then it's finally time to wake up for real at 7:15.
OMFG, this was my longest night ever, I've done so much, it felt like several days. But I was very well rested. So, ehm, I can understand if you don't read all of it. And now I just feel stupid for not even attempting one of Nothin7's tasks  :Sad:

----------


## mark

::bowdown::  crap sara you are a legend!





> *Elevator crash*





shame about not being able to eat the M&Ms and even being able to do the hand stands. Its mad how much our confidence effects our dreams.

Cool that you got to see moonbeam to! 







> **
> *Kissing Moonbeam*





 ::lol::  ha ha ha thats funny! 

Did it really hurt when you fell into that tree? thats not nice. It appears you confidence in these dreams seem to be down. You seem to have alot of trouble flying rescently, its probably best not to think to much about doing it and just do it kind of like that quote from the matrix "dont think you are, know you are"


he he I am beginning to find you destrustion ofthe dream environment massivly amusing ha ha  ::lol:: . lol at the cute comment  :wink2:  and brilliant you managed to kick some arse in your dream  :boogie: 






> *Old Faithfull - completely lucid dream*





 ::bowdown::  ah I would so love to be there in a dream! although I cant say I would like to see that goat  ::shock::  poor thing sounds like a very sad scene






> *Shooting electricity from my hands*





ah that is brilliant I love the way you took that blokes attention away from his girl ha ha thats just cool lol ::bowdown:: 

great idea to, what did it feel like ?

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow!  What a night!  And I was there!  :boogie: 





> I tried to convince them they were dreaming as well.




 ::shakehead::  Why do we always try that?  ::lol:: 





> I woke up in my old bed, with *Moonbeam* next to me. _"Ahhh, Moonbeam! Listen, I just had a great lucid!"_ I started telling her what I'd just done. I was really excited (btw, I spoke in English to her).



That's a good idea!  But maybe in a dream I could understand.





> I continued talking to Moonbeam, but in Dutch now. Quickly realised my mistake and continued in English. I didn't know the word for salto ('somersault'), so MB finished my sentence. I was happy she understood me. And then I woke up for real. Wow, that was a disappointment!



And I did!  ::D: 





> *Kissing Moonbeam* 
> MB looked very pretty, she had semi-long dark brown straight hair and a happy smile on her face.



 ::smitten::   I love you, you can kiss me anytime.  ::chuckle:: 





> Then I had the feeling something wasn't quite right about this situation. I plugged my nose and could breath. Instantly lucid again. I said _"Moonbeam, look, this is a dream again! We can do whatever we want"_ and then I kissed her (don't ask why  it was just a small kiss, no full blown lesbian acts, LOL).





I don't hold you responsible for any dreams that you have about me, especially when you dream how pretty and young I am.  ::D: 





> I wanted to fly away, but couldn't take off. So I pulled myself up via my pants and hovered just above the ground.





 ::lol:: Good job!





> Never felt powerful like that in a dream.





Good job!

[quote=Sara;738590]
When we walked out, I realised I had forgotten to take advantage of 'eating all you can get' but the only food there was, were some dried plums. Well, they tasted much better than the M&Ms! All juicy and full of flavour. [/quote[

Prunes...better than M&M's.... ::shock:: 





> We headed to a wall with a very small tap. It had water from the Old Faithfull which you could drink. Around the tap were video screens with information. On a brass plate was written that you should make a donation of $ 2,49 after drinking the water. I thought 'well, with the cheap dollar, it's not a big amount in Euros'.





That's still a lot for a drink of water!





> I went there and saw a very skinny brown goat. He looked sad and sort of telepathically spoke to me. I looked down and saw his legs were chopped off just below the knee, YUCK! I looked for the owner, who looked rather ignorant/disinterested about the goat. I got angry at him, but then he threw an axe at me. It landed in the bonnet? of a fancy blue car (hehe, more damage!) I wanted to pull it out and swing it back at him, but it got really stuck in the car.





No wonder that poor goat had his legs cut off, with such a violent owner.  :Sad: 





> *Shooting electricity from my hands*
> I left through a corridor and started practicing shooting electricity from my fingertips. Instead of pointing at something, I decide to start small: holding my index fingers close together and make a small blue spark appear between them. I can gradually hold them further apart, till about 50 cm. (1,5 foot) 2 people are following me now, they look a bit like Maya and her brother (Heroes season 2) but I don't recognise them as such.





Don't tell me!! I haven't seen it yet. That's cool tho.





> And then it's finally time to wake up for real at 7:15.
> OMFG, this was my longest night ever, I've done so much, it felt like several days. But I was very well rested. So, ehm, I can understand if you don't read all of it. And now I just feel stupid for not even attempting one of Nothin7's tasks



Wow!  That was amazing!  Don't feel bad, you got a lot done!!

----------


## Caradon

Amazing! ::bowdown::   I've been working towards having a night like that, for the last three years!

It's cool you got Lucid in an elevator, That's always fun. Not even sure why I think that lol.

----------


## Sara

> crap sara you are a legend!



 :Oops:  well, what can I say... I'm on a roll again I guess. And you inspired me to do many RCs during the day, which certainly helped!





> shame about not being able to eat the M&Ms and even being able to do the hand stands. Its mad how much our confidence effects our dreams.



Jep, things don't automatically go well in a lucid even though you know it's just a dream...





> Cool that you got to see moonbeam to!



Yeah, I was happy to see her in my dreams.





> Did it really hurt when you fell into that tree? thats not nice.



Well, if you can get wet from the rain, you can feel pain from cactus needles in your skin  :wink2:  But the pain was only as long as I saw them in my skin, it disappeared after I removed them.





> It appears you confidence in these dreams seem to be down. You seem to have alot of trouble flying rescently, its probably best not to think to much about doing it and just do it kind of like that quote from the matrix "dont think you are, know you are"



I completely agree. But you cannot fool your mind! You really have to be convinced that you can. Just saying 'I know I can' is not enough.
I practise imaginary flying during the day (down from the stairs, visualise myself taking off) but that's not enough. I suppose, just like with the TK and electrical shocks, I have to start really small and 'foolproof'.






> he he I am beginning to find you destrustion ofthe dream environment massivly amusing ha ha . lol at the cute comment  and brilliant you managed to kick some arse in your dream



Haha, I don't know where it comes from. I'm not violent IRL  :tongue2: 
Maybe it's some kind of frustration that needs to come out  :wink2: 






> ah I would so love to be there in a dream! although I cant say I would like to see that goat  poor thing sounds like a very sad scene



I assumed you would have liked that indeed. Well, there's always a chance for you of visiting Old Faithfull in your dreams. But for me, the goats were more interesting than this big natural fountain  :wink2: 






> ah that is brilliant I love the way you took that blokes attention away from his girl ha ha thats just cool lol



I didn't even mean to! I just wanted to see the effect of 'buzzing' someones mind  :Cheeky: 





> great idea to, what did it feel like ?



No feeling, just the image of a blue electrical power. And just 1 'wire' of electricity. No wild lightning yet. I hope to increase my power next time, so I can shoot lightning towards something. Maybe I can even light a bulb with it  :wink2: 





> Wow!  What a night!  And I was there!



Indeed, longest night I've ever experienced. Seemed even longer than when I would have stayed awake all night.

[/quote] ::shakehead::  [/color]Why do we always try that?  ::lol:: [/quote]
No idea  ::roll:: 
 But the responses are funny  ::content:: 





> That's a good idea!  But maybe in a dream I could understand.
> 
> And I did!



Yeah, you could understand dutch in my dream. You have hidden talents  :wink2: 






> I love you, you can kiss me anytime.







> I don't hold you responsible for any dreams that you have about me, especially when you dream how pretty and young I am.



  :Happy:  thank you, I love you too!
Hope to see you again, we can go on a man-hunt together next time  :wink2: 
[quote] 
Prunes...better than M&M's.... ::shock:: 

[/quote]
I'm sorry, Prunes WITH taste are better than M&Ms without, but IRL, I'd know what to choose  ::D: 





> That's still a lot for a drink of water!




 Yeah, it is. But see, it was also for charity  :smiley:  since the water was free and you could 'choose' to make a donation. But if you donate, make it big  :tongue2: 





> Don't tell me!! I haven't seen it yet. That's cool tho.



I won't, season 2 is great as well!
New abilities and stuff.
Too bad it's only 11 episodes, I've finished them already  :Sad: 





> Wow!  That was amazing!  Don't feel bad, you got a lot done!!



Thanks  :smiley: 
But I'm still a bit bothered by doing only 'fun stuff' in my dreams, no meaningful things. Well, with more lucids, this will probably change.





> Amazing!  I've been working towards having a night like that, for the last three years!



It was a complete surprise for me too. A very welcome surprise  ::D: 





> It's cool you got Lucid in an elevator, That's always fun. Not even sure why I think that lol.



Well, a falling elevator was scary! And for a while, I didn't know how to get out of it. I should have rocketed it into the air  :wink2:

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on 20 March 2008 - Beginning of Spring*

Only 1 week left to 'daylight savings time'. I envy you guys in USA who have early DST this year!

*Horse exam*
I'm doing exam for a certain level of horsemanship. It's done in a quiz format. In the meanwhile, I'm busy with my phone (can't get any signal) and am waiting for an SMS from my boyfriend.

*Money in the swimming pool*
I'm swimming in a tropical indoor swimming pool with my little brother (I don't have one IRL, only a sis). The water is shallow and I see coins on the bottom. (like you often see in public fountains). I pick up a few 50 and 20 cent coins. My brother sees what I'm doing and starts looking for money too. Then I find a 2 euro piece. Wow, this is going to pay back for our entrance fee, I think. We look further and both have a hand full of coins.

*Ignoring ex* 
I'm working in a cubicle/cabin. A very small one (more like a long desk with walls between people). I have a big pile of books next to my chair. My ex sits in the cabin on the left. I want to bring him something, but he refuses to talk to me. I feel a bit sad that he doesn't even want to see me, so I switch places with a girl on the right. I move all my books and the pile is much smaller than it was before.

*Flying and checking reality of places*
I get lucid (don't know from what) and am outside, just somewhere unimportant. I want to see if the environment looks like it does IRL. I look on Google Maps to find a place I want to check. I zoom in on Amsterdam and then on a neighboring city. This is called 'Oldenzaal' (which is on the other side of Holland  ::?:  ) I zoom in to an area that looks familiar, all the way till I find myself on about that spot. I recognise part of the environment. I'm on a school ground, with many teenagers around. They can't see me flying, so I walk away casually. Behind a fence, I dive forward and float just inches above the ground. This works well and I gradually increase height until I can fly over the trees. I don't care now that people see me.

The environment doesn't look like I remember it, so here's my proof: we do not visit real life places in our dreams  :wink2: 

I land near a playground with several small kids (age 6-7). Some of them run away scared, but I get to talk to 1 little guy. Time for some questions about the meaning of life... but what can this young guy possibly tell me.
_ 'Are you smart?'_ I ask him. He nods. He leans against a fence as I ask _him 'tell me the name of a person'_. And in my mind, I repeat 'Oma Dini, Oma Dini' (=grandma Dini). To my surprise, the kids starts making sounds oooaaa iiii, ooowwaa iinniiii, until it sounds like Oma Dini. Wow, how nice, I can influence little kid's minds  ::D: 

I leave the kid alone as I see a stone carving in the wall. It has the shape of a sun, with an open mouth and it represents my friend S. I walk over to 'her' and ask 'what is the meaning of small animals that often appear in my dreams?'. No answer. I repeat my question, cause I know it was talking before, but no reply  :Sad:  Well, I guess I have to find another DC for asking deeper questions  :wink2: 

Re-starting my 'evaluation' of lucids again, to keep track of any progress.
_
Lucidity: high
Control: medium
Abilities: flying (medium), telepathy/mind control (low)
Time lucid: about 10 mins_

_RCs during the day: a lot on stairs/elevators. Some in the car, on reading about lucidity. None on horses...
Should RC on money as well, cause finding money is a typical dream sign for me (doesn't happen often though)_

----------


## Moonbeam

> Thanks 
> But I'm still a bit bothered by doing only 'fun stuff' in my dreams, no meaningful things. Well, with more lucids, this will probably change.



You know that used to really bother me too.  I think over time I've gotten enough "meaningful" things that I don't worry about it as much.  Or else I've just gotten used to the fact that I'm hedonist.  ::D: 


And  you got lucid again already!  Good job!





> The environment doesn't look like I remember it, so here's my proof: we do not visit real life places in our dreams




See, you already did something important--disproving astral projection!  ::D:  Oh yea I forgot to tell you; you didn't dream me right either.  The day before I had chopped off all of my hair, and I already dyed the top part blond.

----------


## Sara

> You know that used to really bother me too.  I think over time I've gotten enough "meaningful" things that I don't worry about it as much.  Or else I've just gotten used to the fact that I'm hedonist.



Oh, I can live with that also  :wink2:  





> See, you already did something important--disproving astral projection!



Yes, very important  :mwahaha: 
Yesterday I tried to prove from the dreamworld to the real world (smashing things) and now the other way around. Google maps worked pretty well in dreams though. Ideal way for transporting yourself somewhere!  
Ahhh, I need to remember that! Next time I'm going to USA  ::D: 





> Oh yea I forgot to tell you; you didn't dream me right either.  The day before I had chopped off all of my hair, and I already dyed the top part blond.



Ohh, well, then I got the color of your hair wrong  :Sad: 
 But the rest was correct, right  ::chuckle::

----------


## mark

> *Horse exam*





another exam eh? still atleast it didnt seem like a bad one

*





 Originally Posted by Sara


Money in the swimming pool



*

 ::D:  he he there is something good about finding money ha ha. It is mad in dreams when we have siblings which we dont in real life, did you feel close to him?


*





 Originally Posted by Sara


Flying and checking reality of places



*

he he nice one on the idea of disproving Astral projection, I have noticed how things are just different in dreams from real life. 

As you know I am a fan of asking those deeper questions in dreams (atleast when I remember lol) I am looking forward to any answers you get from them.


Good to see you keeping an evaluation again  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

Great questioning.  I'd love to meet an old sage in my dreams.  But perhaps a young child can also provide "truth"?

----------


## Moonbeam

> Ohh, well, then I got the color of your hair wrong 
> But the rest was correct, right



Oh yes, yes, everything else was exactly like me!  ::D:   I guess that's why I didn't notice the little hair thing at first.

----------


## Pancaka

AHH! I missed so much again! I need to remember to NEVER miss a day on your DJ. 

NICE job on all the lucids ::bowdown:: . There was some hilarious stuff that went on while I wasn't reading, especially that clip of that dumb girl. LOL! Europe a COUNTRY?! LOL! I hope I'll gain some influence from all this and get lucid again tonight (please oh please oh pleeeaaassseeee!).

KEEP IT UP!!!! ::goodjob::  ::happyme::

----------


## Sara

Thanks Pancaka!
Hehe, yeah, that blonde girl was so stupid, still makes me laugh.
Well, I'm not good with states in USA either, never learned them. I only know where Wisconsin and Minnesota are because I learned that here on DV  :wink2: 

*Dreams on 21 March 2008
* 
3rd lucid night in a row  :boogie: 

*Don't forget your shoes in the train!

* I'm in the train with my family. We're going on holiday to Texel, the biggest of our islands. Once in the train, I realise I didn't pack enough clothing and also forgot my sleeping bag. _"Well, there's probably a shop on the island,"_ I think. 
When the train stops at it's final station, we get out and start walking through the dunes. I realise I forgot my shoes, they are still in the train! My sister has 2 pairs of shoes, but doesn't want to share them. 

So, I go back to the train and even after half an hour, it's still on the station. I find my shoes, they were in a hidden luggage space. As I put them on, the train departs and I can't get out. Well, I'll just wait for the next stop and take another train back. But on this station, again I'm too late to leave. I'm putting on other shoes now (colorful ones, hehe) and my granny has gotten into the train to help me not forget my next station. I get out and am almost too late for the next train back. I get in and meet my parents at the final station and all turns out to be OK.


*Lucid tasks and almost-sex

*I find myself lucid in this dream and have no idea how/why it happened. I'm in my room (as many lucids start here) and remember a task from Nothin7 (before sleep, I tried to induce 2 tasks and I remembered both). First was to *draw the outline of a cube*. I found a small paper on my desk. It was full of written text, but the backside was empty. I quickly drew a cube. Well, *that was easy*! The other task was *'say a sentence you've never said before'*. I left my room and saw a guy in the corridor. He looked like a combination of my flatmate and my ex (the not-nice one). First thing that came to mind? _'Hey Mattie, would you like to fuck me? '_ (well, Ican't say I never said that to Tobby  :wink2:  )

I expected to be turned down, but no, he agreed  ::?:  He took me to his room. He stood close to me and said 'you know this is a dream, right'? I said 'of course, I am dreaming now, but how do you know that?. Well, it's my dream as well. And I can see when people are dreaming. They get this typical expressionless look on their face. 
He undressed himself, or just instantly lost his clothes, cause I can't remember him actually taking off his clothes.

Wow, he was really muscular. Not in an extreme big muscle way, but just nicely toned with yummy abs  :tongue2: 
We were in his bed, but then he jumped up and made a phone call. I was a bit disappointed, I thought we had agreed on something  :wink2:  But I kept staring at his nice body, which was slightly sweaty and had a nice tan. I could clearly see the outline of all his muscles. Then, he got back to bed, I touched his back, all the way down to his shorts. Those were wet, yuck! It felt like he just had a wet dream. He confirmed this, but wasn't ashamed about this. With a last glance at his perfect body, I woke up at 5:40h

_Lucidity__: high, well aware that this was a dream, but not considering anything that happened IRL.
Control: medium (could do my tasks, but no other activities planned)
Abilities: none
Time: approx 5 mins
_

*Biggest WTF moment ever*  ::holyshit:: 

I'm on my corridor with my flatmates. We're planning on a field trip to go fishing. Outside, it's just me, the guy I from my lucid (M) and a random girl. We sit down on the bank of a river. I sit next to M, quite close, and he comes to sit even closer to me. The girl that's with us, has a box of DVD's and we're now watching a movie (yeah, on a TV that is in the grass). When the movie is finished, we walk to sort of open air cinema, where we watch another movie. Well, I don't get to see much, cause I'm constantly focused on the guy. It's like he KNOWS we did something, while I'm sure it was only MY dream. 

Then I ask him if he knows about lucid dreaming. He doesn't, but he did know that we had sex yesterday night  ::shock:: . I'm like _"Oh nooo, he knows_ ___"_ so I question him _"did you really have a wet dream, just before we started"_. He confirms, and says_ "yes, and there was many more that could fertilise a woman"._  ::makeitstop::   It seems that he knows even more about this 'adventure' than I do. Now I'm totally confused... Was I in HIS dreams, or was HE in MY dreams, or were we dream-sharing? __  I thought that was nonsense... He smiles at me a bit sarcastically, like he knows I don't like it that he knows my dream. Then I say _"well, you had a great body in that dream"._

And then I wake up and am REALLY relieved this was just another dream (and WHY didn't I do a reality check when we spoke about dreams  ::doh:: )

----------


## Moonbeam

> 3rd lucid night in a row



 ::furious::   OK, it was fun at first, but this is just getting to be too much!  C'mon everybody--let's get her!  We shall tickle the secret out of you!  :mwahaha: 





> First thing that came to mind?





 ::chuckle::  This is pretty cool, we've got this reinforcing cycle of having sex dreams, posting sex dreams, reading sex dreams, having sex dreams... ::D: 





> Wow, he was really muscular.





As a dream-guy should be.





> Now I'm totally confused... Was I in HIS dreams, or was HE in MY dreams, or were we dream-sharing? __ I thought that was nonsense... He smiles at me a bit sarcastically, like he knows I don't like it that he knows my dream.



Isn't that weird?  I get confused like that when I'm dreaming too.

----------


## Sara

> OK, it was fun at first, but this is just getting to be too much!  C'mon everybody--let's get her!  We shall tickle the secret out of you!



Uh oh, I'm outta here!   :poof: 





> This is pretty cool, we've got this reinforcing cycle of having sex dreams, posting sex dreams, reading sex dreams, having sex dreams...



Ohhh, we are really bad...  :Sad:   Let's break the cycle. No more sex dreams for me!






> As a dream-guy should be.



True, he had all physical characteristics of a dream-guy  ::smitten::  You can't find one that perfect IRL.







> Isn't that weird?  I get confused like that when I'm dreaming too.



It was freaking weird!

And I saw this guy on my corridor this morning, creepy d&#233;j&#224; vu  :Eek:

----------


## raklet

> [B]Lucid tasks and almost-sex




Haha, great dream!  You got closer than I did.  I tried having lucid sex and was thoroughly rejected by my DC.

----------


## mark

> *Don't forget your shoes in the train!*





ha ha BU would be proud of this one...see not only did you use a train but you actually got stuck on one so you couldnt get off lol  ::chuckle:: 





> *Lucid tasks and almost-sex*





_Nice one on doing Nothing7s task I am sure he will be very very happy_ 

_lol with the attempted sex, I laughed at his wet shorts lol_ 





> *Biggest WTF moment ever*



ha ha ha that really would be a WTF moment! I would crap myself if someone I had dream sex with actually knew it! lol so embarrassing!

Even worse is his comment about fertilzing women ha ha if I were you I would have immediatley thought he was attempting to get ya pregnant lol!  ::lol::  

on the plus side atleast he told you you were sexy  :smiley:  thats always a good thing  :smiley:

----------


## Pancaka

> OK, it was fun at first, but this is just getting to be too much!  C'mon everybody--let's get her!  We shall tickle the secret out of you!



 Yes...tickle her and then slap her with a wet fish!  :mwahaha: 





> This is pretty cool, we've got this reinforcing cycle of having sex dreams, posting sex dreams, reading sex dreams, having sex dreams...



Myeh. I'd rather have dreams about having super powers and destroying things any day...or should I say EVERYday! ::D:

----------


## Burns

> *Biggest WTF moment ever*



haha I can see why you were relieved that it was a dream! I love that feeling when you wake up and are like, "phew! OMG I'm sooo glad that was a dream!" That's freaky though!

----------


## Sara

> Myeh. I'd rather have dreams about having super powers and destroying things any day...or should I say EVERYday!



LOL, destroying dreams seem to be a favorite for me too, but only when lucid.

Besides, I read some more sex-related dreams and guess what: more sex in my dreams last night. *sigh*





> haha I can see why you were relieved that it was a dream! I love that feeling when you wake up and are like, "phew! OMG I'm sooo glad that was a dream!" That's freaky though!



Hey Burns, thanks for your visit  ::content:: 

Yes, that feeling is good  :smiley:  Experiencing it DURING the dream is even better.

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on 22 March 2008*

_Only fragments, cause they were totally random and I can't make a story out of it._ _Long night, but no lucidity this time._ 

*In France
*
- I brought my 2 horses to France and have a discussion (in french or english) with 2 girls about where I can sleep. They act like I'm a newbie, but I know the place better then them, cause I've been there last year.

- I'm making fruit-pie and the girls feed it to my horses. My older horse has gotten really fat

- My older horse is scared and jumps out of the paddock. I'm totally surprised, cause the fence is over 1m high and he NEVER jumps that high. I'm proud of him.

- I'm watching a girl training a horse on high level dressage. She gives quite rough aids. The horse tries his best, but doesn't understand it all. Now I totally understand the importance of never punishing your horse for 'mistakes'. It's not his fault if our aids are unclear.

- I open a fence for a creepy guy in a white car. He wants to speed through, but can't, cause I hold the fence only partly open till he says 'thank you' to me  ::mrgreen:: 

- At the house, I need to re-dress and put on something 'high class'. But I don't have a fancy hat, like the others do. I feel left out.

*The Witch and the Virtual Sex*

- I'm with my boyfriend and he's massaging me, to get me in the mood, but he's acting really rough  :Sad:  Then I explain him he should breath in my ear. I do this with him and that turns ME on. He's very surprised how this works.

*Spoiler* for _Explicit content. Really, DON'T read if you can't handle it..._: 




Next, I see a virtual image of 2 people in vague blue outlines, pictures on top of reality. I can position them with the mouse and come up with a crazy position, that can only exist in zero gravity  :wink2: . Then I 'zoom in' and see my boyfriend doing it with my body, while I'm also watching 'them' from behind. It's quite a pornographic view I get  :Oops:  Somehow I'm happy I'm not physically involved in this position. I bend over and lick his balls which makes him have an orgasm. He makes a "funny" remark about 'filling me up with fertilizer'




- I see a guy standing at the fence. He warns about a witch that is supposed to show up. I see the inside of a cave, where a woman is making a secret deal with someone. I assume she is the witch.

*Killer pigeon*
I'm at home, looking in the chicken shed. Two chickens have little chicks, 2 very young (still yellow) the others are older and look like miniature adult chickens. Mum warns me for the 'bomber pigeon' that has killed several chickens the night before. I look around and see a small black pigeon hiding in the corner. I pick it up and say I'd never expect this small pigeon to be dangerous. But just to be sure, I kick it outside.

_LOL, that last one was induced by Mark's Chav movie about Devvo kicking a pigeon _

----------


## Moonbeam

Are you trying to get rid of your sex dreams!?  ::shock:: 

Do pigeons kill chickens?  I never heard of that.

----------


## Sara

> Are you trying to get rid of your sex dreams!?



Yeah, well, I try to break the cycle, but I'm not very successful so far  :wink2: 





> Do pigeons kill chickens?  I never heard of that.



Haha, no, they don't. But this was a dangerous terrorist pigeon  :Cheeky:

----------


## mark

it always seems that when you have horse dreams there is someone there to critises you like them girls who think they know the place better, its a shame and I hope it doesnt afect ya at all  :smiley: . It must have been cool to see the horse jump the fence like that





> *The Witch and the Virtual Sex*





he he thats a funny one, I wounder why the last 3 sex dreams have spoken about fertilization? are you thinking of kids at all?


 :boogie: wooohooo with the witch! witches are cool





> *Killer pigeon*



ha ha thats great! I cant believe that devvo influenced your dream lol what do you think of him, strange eh?

----------


## raklet

> - I'm making fruit-pie and the girls feed it to my horses. My older horse has gotten really fat



Can you really feed your horses sweet treats IRL, or is that a no,no?






> Now I totally understand the importance of never punishing your horse for 'mistakes'. It's not his fault if our aids are unclear.



Was that like an epiphany or did you already know that?

- I open a fence for a creepy guy in a white car. He wants to speed through, but can't, cause I hold the fence only partly open till he says 'thank you' to me  ::mrgreen:: 

- At the house, I need to re-dress and put on something 'high class'. But I don't have a fancy hat, like the others do. I feel left out.






> *The Witch and the Virtual Sex*



 ::bowdown:: 







> 'filling me up with fertilizer'



First thought that came to mind....horse manure.  Sorry, I couldn't help myself.

----------


## Sara

> it always seems that when you have horse dreams there is someone there to critises you like them girls who think they know the place better, its a shame and I hope it doesnt afect ya at all . It must have been cool to see the horse jump the fence like that





Damn Mark, very well noticed!
I think this has to do with how I view myself with horses. Always criticising myself on how I train them, expecting me to do better every time...

 




> he he thats a funny one, I wounder why the last 3 sex dreams have spoken about fertilization? are you thinking of kids at all?




Wow, you're on interpretation-track  ::D: 
Hmm, there's 3 women/girls my age that announced they are pregnant, all within 1 week. This indeed makes me think about kids, but I don't want any in the next couple of years  ::D: 
 




> wooohooo with the witch! witches are cool




In a lucid maybe, but in a normal dream, I'm afraid of them  :Eek: 
 






> ha ha thats great! I cant believe that devvo influenced your dream lol what do you think of him, strange eh?



Too much credit for him! He doesn't deserve that  :wink2: 
And yeah, he's strange. Is that the 'typical' chav?





> Can you really feed your horses sweet treats IRL, or is that a no,no?



Nah, it's not good for them. They might enjoy an apricot pie, but too much sugar is not good for their digestion system.






> Was that like an epiphany or did you already know that?



I already knew, but I've never 'experienced' it from the horses point of view. In this dream, it was like I was feeling what the horse felt.






> First thought that came to mind....horse manure.  Sorry, I couldn't help myself.



Hahaha, that's because you are into growing crops  ::D: 
We had a BIG pile of horse manure in our pasture. (like 60 cubic meters) and recently had it spread over  a neighboring  field. But that has nothing to do with this scene. Sometimes my DCs conversations are a bit difficult to translate to English correctly  :wink2:

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on 23 March 2008*

_ Sad night  Several disturbing dreams, with pain, guilt, annoyance and feeling sad on awakening

_*Caught by the police*

I'm driving on the highway in my van, Tobby is next to me and says 'watch out' as I almost hit the car in front of me. I'm sitting sideways on my chair, with my legs near the door. It takes too much time to put my legs back and brake, so I pass the car on the left. Suddenly, a police car passes me and shoots at me! I'm scared, I follow the police and pull the car over on the right side of the road. The police is very angry at me, shouting and telling me they were behind me for 10 minutes, showing me a STOP-sign. I truly hadn't seen this and I wonder, was I really driving like crazy? I didn't remember any mistakes I made.

I explain to them, I was just driving along with all other cars. In the east of Holland, they drive 130 on average (limit is 120) and I just followed along. Well, that was VERY WRONG of my, said the officer.

Now my boyfriend was also angry with me, for being such a reckless driver. I felt helpless, since I didn't know what I had done wrong, but he was right, I'm a bad driver  :Sad: 

I woke up feeling very sad, almost crying  :Sad: 

*New building area and glass in my hand*

I'm in a village, on a large construction site. It's empty land where they put many many houses made out of polystyrene foam, to give an impression of what it was going to look like when finished. I look at them up close and see they drew doors, windows etc on them, and even the view you have when you look through the windows  ::?: 

 On the first house in a row, it says 'Cancer'. A builder explains me this is the name for the new 'district'. A very weird name, we both agree, but that's what politicians have decided. As I walk further, I see names of types of cancer on several houses. The builder explains with pride that they only use 5 materials to build the houses. I try to imagine how this is possible.

I'm at a hill now, looking out over the new 'district' under construction.

*scene shift* I'm in a classroom setting, a teacher is asking questions, in a quiz-style. He asks what the first letter of the new district is going to be. I'm eager to answer it in full, but I'm not allowed to

*scene shift*
 My hand hurts and I see pieces of glass laying on my skin. I try to wipe them off, but it doesn't work. I pull on 1 piece and it comes out of my hand, it was in there for over a cm deep! It really hurts and feels disgusting, there are many more pieces in my hand. I run around, outside, looking for someone who can cure me. The top of my thumb is seriously injured and has several deep cuts.


*Back in high school*

I'm back in my high school, two or three years after I left. I keep running into people I know were in my year, but I don't recognise them. I ask them, do you still have contact with people from our year? They say they don't and I think this is strange, cause there are so many of them walking around in the school. Or they tell a name of someone, but I don't remember the names. I feel a bit like a stranger in my own school.

Then, I'm having dinner in my school, with some teachers. _I poor wine in my glass, but the glass is broken and wine runs over the table._ What a waste of wine! A nice guy offers me his glass. The wine tastes good  ::D: 

I have a cardboard box with 1 or 2 little mice/hamsters (they change, sometimes it's only 1, the next moment there are 2) I try to take care of them, put them in a small house, but an annoying girl is preventing this. She's really physically annoying me. And making bad remarks and such. (this continues for quite a while). 

I'm trying to find the classroom for my next course. Something about Worldwide Science. There is no schedule and the building is like a maze. I'm lost and looking for help. A friendly guy shows up, it's *Exobyte*. _He wears a sweater from school that has an explanation of all classrooms and subjects._ My subject is not in the list, but we agree it should be somewhere between geography and physics.

It's still lunch break when I want to go to my classroom. There is an inventive system for storing valuable items: it's an 'air shaft' in the floor, when you type your code, your 'secret locker' is blown up and you can take it out of the shaft. I need to retrieve a letter, I scan the bar code on a letter I received and *wooosh* my special letter appears.

The annoying girl is back, but she's with her 'coach' now and acting very sweet to me. I tell her all the nasty things she just did to me, but she denies them. I know, because her coach is there, she wants to make a good impression. *The coach starts painting the girls toe-nails in fancy colours* (hehe, never a dream without colours  ::D: ). I leave her, cause I know I'm never going to win the argument.


Well, that was a night of randomness  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mark

> Wow, you're on interpretation-track 
> Hmm, there's 3 women/girls my age that announced they are pregnant, all within 1 week. This indeed makes me think about kids, but I don't want any in the next couple of years



phew lol kids are hard work ha ha ha you make a good choice lol  ::lol:: 





> *Dreams on 23 March 2008*
> *Caught by the police*





 ::shock::  dam what a insane police officer lol! Thats sounds like a bad dream and even more so when tobby agrees with the officer  :Sad:  those guilt dreams are not nice and its a real shame that youwoke up almost crying  ::hug:: 






> *New building area and glass in my hand*





 ::shock::  wow can you imagine the reaction if the government decided to call a new estate after different types of cancer! there would be hell on!

ouch! the glass in the hand thing sounds nasty I bet that hurt! 






> *Back in high school*






 :boogie:  nice one on securing some more wine lol always a must ha ha  ::bowdown::  hmmm there is that annoying girl again I really do wounder why she seems to hate you so much? on the other hand maybe you should do a RC everytime you critisize yourself

----------


## Moonbeam

> _Sad night  Several disturbing dreams, with pain, guilt, annoyance and feeling sad on awakening_





Oh darn, I hate nights like that.  I wonder what caused that.  





> I explain to them, I was just driving along with all other cars. In the east of Holland, they drive 130 on average (limit is 120) and I just followed along. Well, that was VERY WRONG of my, said the officer.
> 
> Now my boyfriend was also angry with me, for being such a reckless driver. I felt helpless, since I didn't know what I had done wrong, but he was right, I'm a bad driver





 ::shakehead::  They shouldn't have shot at you for that.  And then your BF doesn't stick up for you.  





> I woke up feeling very sad, almost crying





That is surely a dream that has another meaning, if only you could figure it out.





> I'm in a village, on a large construction site. It's empty land where they put many many houses made out of polystyrene foam, to give an impression of what it was going to look like when finished. I look at them up close and see they drew doors, windows etc on them, and even the view you have when you look through the windows





Weird.





> On the first house in a row, it says 'Cancer'. A builder explains me this is the name for the new 'district'. A very weird name, we both agree, but that's what politicians have decided. As I walk further, I see names of types of cancer on several houses. The builder explains with pride that they only use 5 materials to build the houses. I try to imagine how this is possible.





Even weirder. 





> My hand hurts and I see pieces of glass laying on my skin. I try to wipe them off, but it doesn't work. I pull on 1 piece and it comes out of my hand, it was in there for over a cm deep! It really hurts and feels disgusting, there are many more pieces in my hand. I run around, outside, looking for someone who can cure me. The top of my thumb is seriously injured and has several deep cuts.





Oh no, I bet I know why you got cut again--Cusp's questions.





> I'm trying to find the classroom for my next course. Something about Worldwide Science. There is no schedule and the building is like a maze. I'm lost and looking for help. A friendly guy shows up, it's *Exobyte*. _He wears a sweater from school that has an explanation of all classrooms and subjects._ My subject is not in the list, but we agree it should be somewhere between geography and physics.



What a geek!  Wearing a shirt with classrooms on it!  ::chuckle:: 





> It's still lunch break when I want to go to my classroom. There is an inventive system for storing valuable items: it's an 'air shaft' in the floor, when you type your code, your 'secret locker' is blown up and you can take it out of the shaft. I need to retrieve a letter, I scan the bar code on a letter I received and *wooosh* my special letter appears.



Hmmm, good idea... ::lol:: 





> Well, that was a night of randomness



Yes it certainly was!  ::lol::

----------


## raklet

> Sometimes my DCs conversations are a bit difficult to translate to English correctly



Oh, no translation difficulties there.  I knew very well what you meant.  I just couldn't help put one with the other.

----------


## raklet

::hug::  What more can I say?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Dreams on 19 March 2008*



What I night of lucids!  ::D: 





> Then I had the feeling something wasn't quite right about this situation. I plugged my nose and could breath. Instantly lucid again. I said _"Moonbeam, look, this is a dream again! We can do whatever we want"_ and then I kissed her (don't ask why  it was just a small kiss, no full blown lesbian acts, LOL).



Darn.  :tongue2:  
Heh.





> I wanted to fly away, but couldn't take off. So I pulled myself up via my pants and hovered just above the ground.



Lol. I love how you do that - fly around by pulling yourself up by your pants. I'd like to try that, some time, if I can ever think of it while dreaming.





> _(lesson learned: never tell a guy he looks cute, it destroys their feeling of manliness  )_



That's a _very_ important lesson, and I'm glad you learned it now. Lol.  ::D: 





> *Shooting electricity from my hands*



Awesome dream. Looks like you're getting pretty good at those superpowers of yours.  ::cooler:: 





> *Biggest WTF moment ever*



LOL. Now THAT would have sucked. Haha. I can just imagine how you felt when he confirmed that he knew what you two were doing, the previous night. Lol. You should have kicked his as for being such a "minute-man" and having a wet dream before the two of you even got started.  ::lmao::

----------


## Caradon

> Thanks 
> But I'm still a bit bothered by doing only 'fun stuff' in my dreams, no meaningful things. Well, with more lucids, this will probably change.



But who says having fun isn't meaningful? You can learn a lot in the spirit of having fun.

Personaly for me, if it wasn't for the fun, I would never have the motivation to get Lucid at all. Everything else comes second. :smiley: 

Nice job on those last two Lucids, they were entertaining. ::bowdown::

----------


## Sara

> What more can I say?



Ahhh, it's OK  ::content:: 






> Lol. I love how you do that - fly around by pulling yourself up by your pants. I'd like to try that, some time, if I can ever think of it while dreaming.



Hehe, it's not really effective, but quite funny if it works  ::D: 





> That's a _very_ important lesson, and I'm glad you learned it now. Lol.



Ah, so dreams do contain practical lessons, even when I just try to have fun  ::D: 






> Awesome dream. Looks like you're getting pretty good at those superpowers of yours.



I'm trying  ::D: 
And your dreams are very inspirational for me!






> LOL. Now THAT would have sucked. Haha. I can just imagine how you felt when he confirmed that he knew what you two were doing, the previous night. Lol. You should have kicked his as for being such a "minute-man" and having a wet dream before the two of you even got started.



You're right, I should have! 
But in that dream, I was more afraid of him telling everyone what we did...





> But who says having fun isn't meaningful? You can learn a lot in the spirit of having fun.
> 
> Personaly for me, if it wasn't for the fun, I would never have the motivation to get Lucid at all. Everything else comes second.



You're right, Caradon, there's nothing wrong with fun  ::content:: 
And that IS the biggest motivation for me as well.





> Nice job on those last two Lucids, they were entertaining.



Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on 24 March 2008*

_Again no lucid (3 failed WILD attempts, I set the alarm for them, but I was too tired to focus on anything) but a bunch of very typical dreams._

*Packing car for holiday
*My parents are planning to go on holiday with me. As usual, I'm late with packing my stuff and forget a many things.
Then I'm in the car with my mum. She's tired and I bring her somewhere.
*
Horseplay in France
*Yeah, finally my WHITE horse is in my dreams  ::content:: 
We're in France in the indoor arena and are playing together. I have him run after me, but I can't run fast enough that he canters, so he keeps trotting. I reward him with cookies. The instructor walks in to see what we are doing. I want to try a special trick, but my horse is not paying too much attention. It's OK, I love him anyways and we continue with some easy games.
*
Half an hour on the toilet*
I'm at my parents house, watching TV with my sister. I pay a visit to the toilet, but somehow 'it' does not want to come out. I sit on the toilet for what seems like half an hour. The door is open and I can hear the TV.
When I look to my left, there is an opening under the wall. IRL I'd expect my sisters room to be on the other side, but now there is a kind of 'secret room'. We've never noticed this cause it used to be dark, but now there's light in this room. It feels strange, to discover something in a house I've lived in for 18 years and never noticed...
I go back to my sister in the TV-room, but again I feel that I need to pee.

I wake up with the urgent need of going to the bathroom IRL  :tongue2: 

*Secretly turning him on*
I'm in a kind of reception hall, that is also like a shopping mall. There's not many people around. I stand next to a cough, my boyfriend is sitting in front of me. I slowly run my hand over his leg, teasing him with soft pressure of my fingertips. He whispers 'don't do that, that turns me on!'. We're in a public environment with some friends/family around us. I don't intend to quit, but keep touching him. I can feel his arousal in my own body and enjoy it. Then he gets up. I see my sister hugging her boyfriend. Well, now I've got permission to hug mine  ::D:  I put my hands under his shirt and enjoy the warm feeling, but he doesn't want to hug me back. Well, I didn't really care about that  :tongue2: 


*Killing the guy and then have sex with him 
*In a room, there is an 'evil' guy who needs to be killed. He doesn't know what I intend to do. He looks a bit like sylar, but also like my nasty ex  :tongue2:  (both good reasons for killing, by the way). I approach him and act nice to him, then suddenly stab him with a wooden stake (no, he was no vampire). He reacts surprised and asks me why I did that. I come up with a stupid excuses, then stab him right through the heart. Only a little blood flows out.

He asks me if we can have sex. I know he's bleeding to death now, so I agree. It can never last that long and it's the least I can offer him. I was already sitting on the bed at this point, so I drop backwards on the bed. Within seconds (and without even undressing) he enters me and I'm surprised by how good this feels. I also think how strange it is that he can have an erection with blood flowing out of his heart. His blood pressure can never be high enough  ::chuckle:: 

Well, it only lasts a minute or so and when it starts feeling really good, I feel he's loosing consciousness.

*scene shift*
I got up and the guy has disappeared. Something tells me he didn't die at all. Maybe he had some superpower to heal himself, but then why didn't we finish the sex...
*
Ieeehhh, wasps!
*I'm walking in an industrial zone, where part is still a building site. I climb over some fences and know this is the shortest way home. I'm pretty agile, so the climbing is easy. When I'm at the last fence, 5 wasps circle around me. I know it's 5, even though I only see 4 (numbers numbers...) I try to swoosh them away, by waving with a blue cap I just had on my head. They keep creeping up on me, landing on my arm. And I know they will sting me if I let them sit for too long. It feels really annoying and they won't go away.

I get to the house (my grandma's house) and close the door. Only 1 wasp has followed me inside. I look for a device to kill flies and know there should be one around. But I only see these wide, flat spoons used for cooking. Well, maybe that works too...
_
Some interpretation or notes of often occurring dream-events

Well, that last dream was probably induced by Cusp... I've had dreams about insects more often. Usually when there is some smaller or bigger real life tasks bothering me. Tasks I don't like to finish (like writing a report, calling the tax office for something, just annoying tasks).

My grandma's house is featured a lot in my dreams, as is my parents house. This is the second time my parents house has a secret room. I wonder what that means. Does it refer to discovering something about my parents? Yesterday I realised how well my mum and dad go together and that I was thankful they never had an argument in front of us (when we were kids).

Playing with my white horse was mostly PDP, plus some dreaming about this summer, when I'll be back in France.

Packing for holiday and forgetting stuff is also the second time this week. Hmm, maybe some PDP: I forgot my keys yesterday when I got back from the stable. That meant an extra HOUR on my motoped just to retrieve them (grrrr). But it happens TOO often lately. I'm wondering what it means...
_

----------


## mark

> *Packing car for holiday*





he he I can just imagine that! such a panicking feeling lol 






> *Half an hour on the toilet*





 ::shock::  ha ha thats a funny one! interesting with the secret room wounder what it means, maybe it does have something to do with discovering something about your parents 





> *Secretly turning him on*
> 
> *Killing the guy and then have sex with him*




 
ha ha so much for stopping the sex dreams eh  ::lol:: 

lol at the killing the guy one thats a funny one he he ::bowdown:: 





> 







> *Ieeehhh, wasps!*



 :Eek:  I dont like that!  :Eek: 

I would have been freaking the hell out! I envy your bravery when it comes to wasps lol

----------


## Burns

> *Half an hour on the toilet*




I hate those "I gotta pee" dreams! I don't know about you but I'm always so afraid I'm going to pee the bed ones of these days, lol. Hasn't happened though, thank god!  :wink2: 






> *Killing the guy and then have sex with him*




This gives a new meaning to having sex with your ex one last time... hehe

----------


## Pancaka

> Horseplay in France



 :boogie: 





> Half an hour on the toilet



 :Eek: 





> Secretly turning him on



 :Hi baby: 





> Killing the guy and then have sex with him



 :Eek: ... :Hi baby: 





> Ieeehhh, wasps!



 AHAA! So The Cusp's wasps have invaded your dreams as well! He must be stopped! lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Killing the guy and then have sex with him 
> *In a room, there is an 'evil' guy who needs to be killed. He doesn't know what I intend to do. He looks a bit like sylar, but also like my nasty ex  [COLOR=Green](both good reasons for killing, by the way).[COLOR=Black] I approach him and act nice to him, then suddenly stab him with a wooden stake (no, he was no vampire). He reacts surprised and asks me why I did that. I come up with a stupid excuses, then stab him right through the heart. Only a little blood flows out.
> 
> He asks me if we can have sex. I know he's bleeding to death now, so I agree.



I like the way that man thinks. Heh. If you gotta go...go with a smile!  ::banana:: 





> *scene shift*
> I got up and the guy has disappeared. Something tells me he didn't die at all.



Hehe. Owned.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Sara

Thanks for keeping my DJ alive, guys.

Haven't been much on DV the past days. Too busy with all kinds of stuff plus I was terribly tired.





> ha ha thats a funny one! interesting with the secret room wounder what it means, maybe it does have something to do with discovering something about your parents



Yeah, that could be it  :smiley: 





> ha ha so much for stopping the sex dreams eh



yeah, I'm sorry, I can't resist them  :tongue2: 





> lol at the killing the guy one thats a funny one he he



Hehe, it was so weird. I'm normally not that aggressive in dreams, but since visiting DV, I've killed more DCs than ever before  :tongue2: 







> I dont like that! 
> 
> I would have been freaking the hell out! I envy your bravery when it comes to wasps lol



Well, I was pretty afraid of them... 
I'm really going to do RCs on small insects, I don't want these scary wasps again!





> [/B]
> I hate those "I gotta pee" dreams! I don't know about you but I'm always so afraid I'm going to pee the bed ones of these days, lol. Hasn't happened though, thank god!



Hehe, I'm pretty certain these 2 are unrelated.
I peed in a lucid 3 times, last time consciously deciding that it was OK and turned out fine every time :-)






> This gives a new meaning to having sex with your ex one last time... hehe



Hahaha, indeed. Very definite LAST time (I thought)





> ...



 ::laughhard:: 






> I like the way that man thinks. Heh. If you gotta go...go with a smile!



LOL, must be my narrow minded view on the mind of a man (or just plain reality  :wink2:  )





> Hehe. Owned.



 :Oops:  indeed!

----------


## Sara

*Dreams in the past days*

OK, not much time (again) but some short notes before the dreams totally fade.


*Discussion on lucidity in airplane*

I was flying in a big airplane to the USA (I guess it was from Canada, which was on another continent). When we landed, I could see the plane flying almost into a large building. I enjoyed the feeling of descending and was not afraid we were going to crash. The plane landed under a big building _(this is the second or third time I had a dream like this, of a plane landing in/near/under a building)_

After this, I was discussing with someone that next time I should post a paper on the corridor of the plane that said 'get lucid', cause it would be so cool to be lucid on the plane when it was landing.  ::doh:: 

*I see dead animals*
At my parents house, my mum told me our cat was dead _(she is, IRL, passed away 2 days ago  )_ I saw the cat walking around, looking a bit skinny and with a very human-like expression on her face. I saw bright golden light at her right hind leg and asked my mum 'did she have an injury on her right hind leg?' My mum agreed and asked me how I knew. Well, I can see her walking around just now. She didn't see the cat and thought I was talking nonsense. 

Then I saw the cat getting a stroke, being paralised on the hind legs and she laid on the floor, fighting for her life. I knew that now I saw how she died and felt peaceful about this situation.

*Friend making fun at watersports*
My friend S had not only a meadow in her back yard, but also a large lake. I see 'video shots' of the past (dangerous) activities she played. Like being pulled by a motorboat on a tube. Most of the activities ended in her sliding over the field, against a fence pole, but without resulting injuries.

*Sister is creative*
My sis has a table on the market where she sells square buttons she made. There's one of her goat, that has a real olive on the button. She has a whole explanation about the olive and it consists of a series of buttons that fit together. There are zoomed-in pictures of grapes on the other buttons _(lol, yesterday i removed some old pics from my laptop, 1 of them was a close up from a grape)_

*Business inspiration!!*
In a hallway at my university, I see large close up pictures of the horse equipment I sell. I look at them and see this is equipment from another company, not from me. I get angry/jealous and then sad: why does MY university sell someone else's stuff???

_
The image of the close-up of the material was a very nice inspiration for me. I think I'm going to use this in my folders and on my website. It's a unique way of presenting the materials. Thank you, creative dream-mind  

I think these dreams are quite common nowadays since I feel I'm not working up to my potential. There's so much more I want to achieve for my little business and am restricted because of various reasons. Plus, I get jealous quite easily when I see other horse equipment shops  )_

----------


## mark

::hug::  I am sorry about your cat sara  :Sad:  I understand that things like this can be difficult.

On a positive note you had some cool dreams there. I laughed at the get lucid part on the plane its so frustrating when we wake from something like that.

lol its very honest that you say you get jealous about other horse stores which is a great thing  :smiley:  Maybe it will inspire you to make the changes you want to make   :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> I am sorry about your cat sara  I understand that things like this can be difficult.



Ahhh, thanks mark.
To be honest, this wasn't my favo cat and I haven't seen her often in the past 5 years. But I think it's hard for my mum and dad, who've loved her for like 15 years.





> On a positive note you had some cool dreams there. I laughed at the get lucid part on the plane its so frustrating when we wake from something like that.



Yeah, nothing more frustrating than the sooo obvious chance of a lucid.





> lol its very honest that you say you get jealous about other horse stores which is a great thing  Maybe it will inspire you to make the changes you want to make



Thanks Mark, I like what you say. it keeps me 'sharp' and also shows that I'm really passionate about my store. So yes, there could be a positive side on jealousy.

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on 28 March 2008*

Weird night!

*Dive into the toilet (yuck!)*
I'm in my corridor and sit on the toilet (a looong time). Strange, I have the door open and talk with my flatmates who are in the kitchen. First they are blaming me for not buying anything for the kitchen, then they show me a new kitchen machine. A very fancy machine, that can chop vegetables. They put in a broccoli, which they hold bare handed very close to the rotating knives. I can smell the broccoli when it's chopped to small pieces_(also funny, not the best smell you can have in a dream)_
I get up from the toilet, that is now the size of a bath tub. I see I dropped my pen and usb-stick in it  :Eek:  My flatmate comes over and also drops 4 marbles into it. He wants to scoop them out using a newspaper, but this doesn't work. Since it is such a huge amount of water and only 1 piece of crap floating around, I take my luck an reach in with my arm. It is very deep! I manage to grasp the marbles, but not my own pen. They float near the exit and I'm pulled in with the current! 

The water flows so fast, I can't hold on and am now in the sewer. I can't crawl back the way I came, so I decide to go with the flow, under the ground. There's only a shallow layer of water, but it takes me down. We pass several intersections, where I try to go up to the light. Finally, some woman is underground as well and she helps me out.

(damn, that was like that scene in Trainspotting  ::D:  Haven't seen that for a few years! LOL, I wonder if Irvine Welsh had a dream like that, when creating this part  ::D: )

*In Mark's house*
I'm at Mark's house, sitting on his bed, but he's not at home. He wrote me a letter, in which he tells some random things. About that it's raining so much in England and that he had some allergic reaction and his face was covered with zits. I'm writing a letter back to him, saying that we also have a 'raining season' in Holland, that's what we call 'spring'. And then I think that's not very true, it CAN be good weather and we have rain in other seasons as well.

Then I say I also had some zits, so he shouldn't worry about that.
I'm looking through a small closet that is above his bed. It's filled with facial cleaning pads, lotion, shampoo and other stuff. Very accurate details, I read some of the packages (which are in English) and notice we have similar brands in Holland. I write to Mark that I hope he forgives me my impoliteness of looking through his stuff without permission. 

*Betraying my sister?*
There is a HUGE ship in the river. It consists of 3 or 4 pieces and looks like a theme park attraction. Inside, it's quite empty, like they are still building on it. I remember a little while back there was a different ship, a man inside tells me they spent only 3 months building this one and there's going to be several attractions inside, including a roller coaster. I get into 1 attraction, which is more like a show about some fairy tale. Not really interesting.

A young girl walks around (she's as tall as I am, but only 5 or 6 years old), she wants something to eat, but the man doesn't allow her to eat snacks or cookies. I think 'that is easy: with a child you can just say 'don't eat this' and then they won't get fat or anything'. _(I'm trying to eat healthier these days, so it must be some PDP)_

Later, I'm in a different section of the theme park ship. Now I do see the roller coaster (called the gladiator?) but I don't get in. I'm writing in a book. Then my sister arrives and I put the book into my backpack. She isn't allowed to see the book. I want to sneak out and drop it in a mail box, so I can retrieve it later, but she's following me. I show her around the neighborhood, which is like Rotterdam. It looks familiar, like we've played there as kids.

I manage to sneak away, into the house of some guy. He's very nice to me and I fall in love with him. He looks like my ex (the nice one  :wink2:  ) but with longer hair and different eyes. He speaks with a soft voice, telling me I shouldn't date my sister. He touches me, which gives me a slight shiver. We're standing close, I feel so in love, it makes me weak  ::smitten::  I take his hand and 'drag' him to another room, where I slowly kiss him. Damn good dream-kisses! I agree that I shouldn't have a relation with my sister and should be with him instead. But then he starts pushing me towards the door. For one last time, I pull him close to me and kiss him. I say to him 'you make me melt' and then I wake up.

_
Bwah, this is one of those strange 'love' dreams I haven't had in a long time. It's always with my 'nice' ex and I don't really know why. Yesterday I made a decision to move in with Tobby this summer and I'm so happy with him. Why these dreams??

An explanation could be that this 'nice' ex is the only one I broke up with while being in that first 'just in love' stage. And whenever my brain thinks of 'just in love' it comes up with his image? But damn, dream-kisses forever! (he kissed like Tobby when he's drunk; sweet, soft and slow hahaha)_

----------


## Moonbeam

I'm sorry your cat died, but I'm glad you were not too close to her, so I'm sorry for your parents.  :Sad: 

That's cool that you got some inspiration for your business from the dream!  

I wouldn't worry about the falling in love dreams.  I do that all of the time; I don't think it reflects on my real life relationship at all.  Who knows what it means anyway, it might mean something totally different than what it seems to mean.  We just don't know enough about dreams to really know what is going on--maybe it represents something completely different than it seems to.  So I say: don't worry, be happy!  ::D:

----------


## Sara

Good to see you're back, Moonbeam!

And thanks, I won't worry, but be happy. I actually like this kind of dreams, dream-kisses and dream-love...  ::smitten::  it's not that I still feel in love with this person when I woke up, so I guess it's not the same chemicals involved. Dreams are weird, but can be very enjoyable.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Then I saw the cat getting a stroke, being paralised on the hind legs and she laid on the floor, fighting for her life.



Wow, that's eerily similar to the phone call I got from my best friend, about 3 days ago, telling me that the same thing had happened to his cat that he'd had for like the past 8 years or so.  ::?:  They were able to get him to an emergency vet at like 5 in the morning, and he made it, but the doctor says he'll never be the same again. I can't remember exactly what the illness was, but I'm pretty sure it was a stroke.  :Sad:

----------


## mark

> *Dive into the toilet (yuck!)*





lol what a great dream!!  ::bowdown::  

It must have been so nasty when you got sucked down the toilet ha ha





> *In Mark's house*




 :boogie:  woohooo you dreamed of my room  :smiley:  lol at the zits thing  ::?:  he he but I like the other details and yeah I do have some similar stuff in my room ha ha





> *Betraying my sister?*



ahh sweet dream! I love that feeling in dreams  :smiley:  there is nothing quite like it and I bet that kiss was great  ::D:

----------


## Pancaka

GAH!! So...much...writing!  ::shock::  I'm too lazy I gotta read later  :Sad: 





> Hehe. Owned.



That's hilarious. I didn't see that before  ::D: . 





> Thanks for keeping my DJ alive, guys.



 Meh. Mines kinda just chillin n shit for the moment. People pop in and go "...ah yeah...nice...meh" and then go read O's journal  ::roll:: .

----------


## raklet

> Since it is such a huge amount of water and only 1 piece of crap floating around, I take my luck an reach in with my arm.



I've had to do this IRL to many times to count.  Kids are always throwing things in the toilet.  :Sad:   It is gross enough sticking my hand in.  I can't imagine being sucked down!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Meh. Mines kinda just chillin n shit for the moment. People pop in and go "...ah yeah...nice...meh" and then go read O's journal .



Pssh. Nah. I hardly get any traffic going through my journal any more, like I used to.  ::?:

----------


## mark

> Meh. Mines kinda just chillin n shit for the moment. People pop in and go "...ah yeah...nice...meh" and then go read O's journal .







> Pssh. Nah. I hardly get any traffic going through my journal any more, like I used to.



I think the traffic in all the journals has died down gradually since december. You both have my apologies. Normally I would have been visiting your journals every day but I have been really busy these past 2 days

----------


## Sara

Well, it's also that there are much more journals nowadays!
I try to read my favorite ones every day, but this last week was busy and I didn't have much time online.

Oh, and I had a great lucid last night, will post tonight, plus catch up with the DJs again  :smiley:

----------


## Pancaka

I have 17 subs (including my own)

Caradon
i_speel_good
mark
NeAvO
Moonbeam
raklet
Sara
Oneironaut
The Cusp
Clairity
Twoshadows
FrostyMan
maniakalBycikle
Xox
Abra
Mes Tarrant

Plenty of them aren't posted on as frequently, but I still get a lot to read. What about you guys. How many threads do you have subbed?

----------


## Sara

Subbed? I don't sub... I just enter the journal area and look for DJs with new posts  :smiley: 

*Dreams on 29 March 2008*

*Short fragment: hot pursuit*
I'm in a garden, going back to my car. A policeman tells me I have a large amount of unpaid tickets for speeding and such and I'd better run for the cops that are coming! And they will be violent with me!
I'm scared, get in my car and speed away. After a short race against the police, I decide it's better to surrender, cause they'll never stop following me. I get out and apologise for trying to get away. The female cop is very nice to me and doesn't even touch me.

*Dreams on 30 March 2008*
_
First WILD in 2 months!_

Finally, some good WILD! I had slept in the car for 1,5 hours (Tobby was driving home). Then hung my laundry, did some other things  :wink2:  and went to sleep again. I could feel I was on the edge of sleep paralysis.

*Maya and Sylar*
First, I had a weird short dream (or intense HI) about Sylar and Maya.
Maya was in prison and was trying to learn a new ability. Then a guy phased through the wall, she saw it was sylar and said "nooo, it's you! You are the only one who can do that and you can take me out of here." She was really scared. Later, they sat in the car and Sylar started talking, with a Belgian accent. LOL  ::D: 
Then Tobby woke me up because he was coughing  :wink2: 

*Very long WILD*
SP started with the familiar noise. When I felt I was solidly into the dream, I tried to get out of bed. But damn, that was hard! Instead of getting up, I was sliding horizontally out of my bed. 

I remembered the tasks from Nothin7. First, I wrote a sentence on paper: "blauwe bananen zijn vies" (blue bananas don't taste good). Then I said a new, non-existing sentence to Tobby: "you are a blue banana". Next was analysing a painting. All the walls were empty, so instead of a painting, I pulled a DVD out of a rack on the wall. The picture was a black and white line-art drawing that looked like a painting from heroes (the most important one in season 2) with 2 people, drawn with square, white mouths.

Happy with completing these tasks, I grabbed a hand full of chocolates. They tasted good, but only for a second, then the taste disappeared. Suddenly, I was back in my bedroom, I woke up and laid the chocolates on the closet next to the bed. I realised this was an FA and I got up again. Now I wanted to fly out of the window, but I couldn't phase through the glass. I pushed my head against it, but I felt the cold glass on my forehead. _I remember: 'feel' is much more realistic in my WILDs than in DILDs._ I saw the ground raising (or our flat descending) and figured I might as well take the front door now. I did a salto, lost consciousness during the time I was upside down, but I was still in the dream when I landed on my feet. Woohoo, first breakthrough in overcoming my fear!

Outside, I was in my parents village. There was a market and several cars and people on bikes driving by. I sat on a small, round thing, having myself pulled forward by Telekinetically holding on to a cyclist. I figured I might go faster laying down on my stomach. Then I could hoover just above the ground, in superman style. I went faster and faster and gained more altitude. But just not enough, so I crashed into a concrete electricity 'building'. As I slid to the floor, I realised it didn't hurt AND I was still conscious.

I saw a market stall with pink, red and white balloons. With some light TK, I made them fly up to the roof of the stall, then pushed them further so they could fly up into the sky. I jumped and caught a large pink one, that pulled me up a few feet. When I looked down, I saw I was above the clouds! I let go of the balloon and fell towards the earth. Then I caught some 'resistance' so I fell slower. I was heading towards Africa! It was a huge swamp, with very vibrant colours: green plants and very yellow sand in between. There were hundreds of animals, all standing in groups, mixed up with different species. When I came closer, they looked a bit like wooden statues of animals, not very alive. I touched a giraffe on the neck and flew further over this beautiful landscape. It was so amazing!

Then, I landed in a ditch. I wondered if the water in the ditch would taste bad and I assumed it did, so I didn't taste  :wink2: 

I got out and was instantly dry (I like dream-water, it just disappears  :tongue2: ). When I looked at my hands, I remembered Moonbeams funny joke, with hiding her hand behind her back and then holding them in front of her, so they changed every time. Well, I didn't even have to hold them behind my back, they were continuously changing shape! Especially my ring-finger and little finger, they just disappeared, re-appeard and changed shape. I felt a 'popping' feeling whenever this happened. My skin was a a bit dark, like it was bruised. My hands weren't pretty at all  :tongue2: 

I walked towards a backyard and heard a little kid talking. Ah, finally a DC, now I can ask some questions! I asked him _"are you also afraid of little insects?"_ Yes, he was. _"Especially from wasps?"_ Yes, wasps are scary. They sting. _"Do you know why they sting?"_ Yes, that's because when it hurts and you scratch, it feeds the mother-wasp. _Ehm, OK..._ 
Then I asked: _"But why are they in my dream?"_ He replied with a long gibberish answer I didn't understand. I asked him to repeat it, but he walked away.
I vaguely remembered the technique for vanishing DCs and pointed my pinky finger at him. But, I didn't have a pinky finger on my dream hand  :Sad:  so the DC changed into a Karate Cat. 
The cat jumped onto a garden shed and stood in a typical karate position, ready to attack me. He laughed like an evil witch. Well, I know this is still my dream, so if I don't like what's happening, I just wake up. Byebye! And so I woke up  ::D: 

Well, that was quite a satisfying dream!

*Lucidity: high
Control: medium/high* _(Felt like I had a lot of influence on where I was going, but could not phase through glass like I normally can)
_*Abilities: Flying OK, a little TK
Time: 30 mins (realtime, checked on clock)
*

----------


## Sara

*Especially for Bu: incredibly long TRAIN dream.*

Oh, almost forgot this dream on sunday night.

I was in the train with Tobby. When we arrived at the final station, the conductrice(?) grabbed me and told me I took some spring or bolt from a chair, so now I didn't function anymore (was stuck in the recline position). I didn't remember destroying the chair and explained to her I had nothing to do with that. The train left, back in the direction we came from, but Tobby was already outside! I emptied my pockets, there were some screws and bolts, but not the one missing from the chair. We passed 1 station (hengelo) and I still wasn't allowed to exit the train. Finally, the woman was convinced it wasn't my fault. We arrived at the next station (lunteren). Both are neighboring towns of the cities I live in, but Hengelo is near Tobby's place and Lunteren near my house. The next train back was not coming within an hour, so I started walking back home. On my way home, there were several man in round, blue costumes (like the mascot from www.bol.com) riding around on unicycles. They were practicing for a TV commercial. One of them fell and rolled down the street. It was funny, but I was also concerned that he got hurt.

I took a bike (just found one somewhere) and rode through Lunteren. On my way home, I called Tobby, but couldn't reach him and got the voicemail  :Sad:   I was annoyed and sad, that I had this long cycling trip ahead of me and he wasn't there to support me  :Sad:

----------


## Caradon

Great Lucid! Falling to Africa was my favorite part. That had to be awesome. ::bowdown::  ::banana::

----------


## raklet

Sweet lucid!  I'm so glad you broke through in overcoming your fear of falling.  ::bowdown::

----------


## mark

great lucid sara and from a WILD which makes it even more fun! 

It is incredible that you mamanged to get all the way up into the clouds! I bet that Africa scene was so beautiful viewed from on high like that  :smiley: 

You did some really cool things with your TK sara  :boogie:

----------


## Burned up

I hope that was one of my trains you were vandalising.  Still, I'm sure a cycling dream can't be any more boring than a train dream (with or without your loved one).

LOL at the round blue guy rolling down the street  ::movingmrgreen::

----------


## Sara

thanks for the replies guys! I planned to catch up with the djs tonight, but my regular internet is broken since 5pm, so I'm writing this on my phone. Watching the forum on a 400x280 screen is not very comfortable.

Best thing to do on a night like this: go to bed early and hope for some good dreams  :smiley:  See you all soon!!

----------


## Pancaka

> so the DC changed into a Karate Cat. 
> The cat jumped onto a garden shed and stood in a typical karate position



 

ROFL! Perfect situation.

----------


## raklet

@ Pancaka - that pictures is awesome.  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## mark

agreed pancaka that pic is totally cool  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> Great Lucid! Falling to Africa was my favorite part. That had to be awesome.



Yeah, it was! The most beautiful scenery I've ever seen! Very vibrant colors and so many animals  ::content:: 





> Sweet lucid!  I'm so glad you broke through in overcoming your fear of falling.



Me too, it took some time, but I guess I'm ready to jump off a high building next time  :smiley: 





> great lucid sara and from a WILD which makes it even more fun!



Yep, WILDs are great. I love the moment you just lie there, feel the SP coming and knowing you'll be in a dream within a few minutes  :smiley: 





> It is incredible that you mamanged to get all the way up into the clouds! I bet that Africa scene was so beautiful viewed from on high like that



It was soo nice. But I didn't get high up into the sky. I was hovering a few metres above the ground (holding myself to the balloon). I KNEW the market stall was right behind me, but when I looked down, instead of the road, I saw clouds and some land beneath it. A nice way of falling down without going up first  ::D: 





> You did some really cool things with your TK sara



Thanks Mark. It's already starting to feel like a second nature  ::content:: 





> I hope that was one of my trains you were vandalising.  Still, I'm sure a cycling dream can't be any more boring than a train dream (with or without your loved one).



Hehe, it was a typical dutch train (the double-decker). Cycling was very tiring, so I prefer to be sitting in a train, lol.





> LOL at the round blue guy rolling down the street



Hehe, that was funny indeed.
Here's a pic of him: 






> ROFL! Perfect situation.



OMG, NOOOO, that was the kitten!
It was black in my dream (more like a shadow) but looking just as evil!
Hahaha, nice finding, Pancaka.

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on 2 April 2008*

Long night sleep (22:30-7:00) but not too much dream-details remembered.


*Restaurant in 'dutch Venice'.*

I'm in a small town, that is partly built on water (like Venice). I know my way around on the water. Then, I invite a female friend and we go to a restaurant. We have trouble finding a nice one that is open. We walk over an empty terrace and then see people inside are having dinner.

*Lady and the rat*

A 'classy' woman is sitting in my room, on the windowsill. I'm sitting on my couch and talking to her. My brown rat is walking around in the room. He discovers this lady, sniffs and runs up her pants, over her lap, towards me. After that, I tell her: if you are afraid of rats, I can put it back in it's cage. But then realise this is not necessary, since she wasn't screaming when the rat ran over her.

*Flatmate - fragment*
I'm talking to my (only) female flatmate. I really don't remember what we were talking about.

Bwuh, recall drops when I don't write it down for a few days.

I remember a cool fragment from yesterday, or the day before...

*Feel like flying...*
I was participating in a play and there was a 'flying' act involved. Ropes with 2 loops came down from the ceiling. We put our arms in the loops and were pulled up. Then, all ropes were spinning in a large circle, so we were all 'flying' around (like 20 people in a big circle). We had to perform certain moves in the air, but never had time to learn this 'dance' so it was very chaotic  ::D:

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on 3 April 2008*

*Riding with Tobby and my young horse*
I'm in the forest, with a group of people who have their own horses. I tell them I'm going to get my horse(s) so we can go for a ride together. Back at home/ the pasture I urge Tobby to get ready. But then I'm the one who's sluggish. I have trouble getting my boots on, then I want to change my pants, then I forgot my rope or my saddle... Finally, it gets dark and I'm afraid we'll never make it to the group. I don't want to act so stressy around the horses.

*Fire in the closet*
_I think this was connected to the first dream._ The more I wanted to leave, the furthers I was 'held back' by things I had to do in the house. There was a fire burning inside a wooden closet. I wanted to leave it, it would die out by itself, but Tobby said we should extinguish it. When I poured some water on, it sizzled. It appeared that the sides of the closet were burning/glowing as well. It took several buckets before the fire was out. I thanked Tobby for noticing this.

*Getting back on the nasty horse-girl* 
Next, I'm working on the computer and I'm changing someone's permissions on my forum. There was a nasty girl that had made insulting remarks about me in PM to other people and I wanted to block her from sending PMs. I was searching through the database to find the option, but the text kept changing, so it was hard to find (duh, dreamsign!). 

*Hostage*
_Again, feels related to the first dream (maybe it was all 1 long dream, but it was VERY long then.)_
I was in the kitchen (putting on my boots?) when my dad knocked on the window. He had a bleeding nose, which made me very scared. He told us to leave the area from the backside. He couldn't open the door, cause that would make noise  ::?:  I knew my dad had been attacked and the attackers would find him if he opened the door.

I call the police, they drive by, but don't see any dangerous people, so they leave.

Withing seconds after they leave, some large vans arrive. they drive into our house (which is suddenly without walls on the front. People jump out and take us hostage. I blame the police for being so careless and leaving before really checking the area. I call them again on my mobile, but one of the 'hostage takers' sees me. They take me and my mother to a table where we have to play some version of black jack. We only get 1 chip and whether we bet or not, we loose it anyway. We see a few rounds of cards and 1 by 1, loose our chip, cause the bank always wins. Then, my mother pulls some money out of her pocket (a 5 note and 2 notes of 1, no currency on them). She bets it all and WINS. Cause she knew the next draw was going to be 2 nines.

I feel a little relief, but am still scared. Then, I wake up feeling very awkward. Afraid and high on adrenalin.

*Dancing horse*
I'm at a horse stable, ready to get my horse. I take 5 horse-candies from a bucket and walk towards the riding arena. A man (Branderup, a famous classical horse trainer) is sitting in the corner and his horse walks around freely. The horse is performing all sorts of maneuvers on it's own! It's jumping some obstacles, dancing around, doing fancy dressage moves. And the man just watches and smiles. The horse has so much fun on it's own and doing so perfect, that I wonder if he ever needs a trainer. The horse was not particularly beautiful, but his expression was so magnificent. Truly happy and playful  ::D:

----------


## raklet

> *Riding with Tobby and my young horse*
> Back at home/ the pasture I urge Tobby to get ready. But then I'm the one who's sluggish.



Do you think that has anything to do with moving in with Tobby and feeling stress over the situation?





> Next, I'm working on the computer and I'm changing someone's permissions on my forum.



I think you've mentioned a forum before.  Do you actually have a forum that you run?  If so,  ::bowdown:: , you are a busy individual.







> *Dancing horse*
> I'm at a horse stable, ready to get my horse. I take 5 horse-candies from a bucket and walk towards the riding arena. A man (Branderup, a famous classical horse trainer) is sitting in the corner and his horse walks around freely. The horse is performing all sorts of maneuvers on it's own! It's jumping some obstacles, dancing around, doing fancy dressage moves. And the man just watches and smiles. The horse has so much fun on it's own and doing so perfect, that I wonder if he ever needs a trainer. The horse was not particularly beautiful, but his expression was so magnificent. Truly happy and playful



I love your horse dreams.  They are always so peaceful and beautiful.

----------


## icephoinex

> Hey Sara!  I leave for a week and so much happens in your journal I can't possibly catch up.  I'll have to start from this point on.
> 
> Sorry about your sad dream with your sister's horse dying.  Those are tough dreams to have.



A WEEK? A WEEK! I've been gone for a month(very long vacation) and I come back with 13 pages of dreamview stuff, I was going to flip. Thnx, now I have to read 2 pages worth of stuff.you truly do dream alot

----------


## Sara

> Do you think that has anything to do with moving in with Tobby and feeling stress over the situation?



Oh, that could be!
Or my feeling about my current activities, cause I have a lot to do and so little time, I feel like I have to catch up with everything the whole time...






> I think you've mentioned a forum before.  Do you actually have a forum that you run?  If so, , you are a busy individual.



Jep, I have a forum about Natural Horsemanship (the biggest in Holland actually) but the technical part is mostly Tobby's 'responsibility'.






> I love your horse dreams.  They are always so peaceful and beautiful.



Ahhhh, thanks, that's sweet to hear.

I like them as well!
Before starting a journal, I doubted if I ever dreamed of horses. But as you see, they enter my nights more and more  ::D:

----------


## Sara

*Dreams on 4 April 2008*

Another successful WILD!

I prepared well: slept in the train, for about 1 hour in total. So when I came home, I was really in 'sleeping mode'.

*Nothin7's tasks and riding a cow*
Within minutes after laying down, I felt myself 'leaving reality' and entering a dream, but the dream was very unstable and woke up a few times. At one point, I was writing a PM to *Clairity*, saying thank you for ??? but when I looked back at my sentence, it had changed into strange *Spanish* words.
I was floating around in my bedroom and managed to *hum a song* (which sounded really nice! my sleeping brain's got talent  ::D: ) but then I semi-woke because of the excitement of completing the task.

I tried to stabilize the dream by keeping my nose plugged and continuing breathing, but at some point my nose was missing  ::?:   Instead, I started
Dream started without visuals, so I spun and entered a scene. From here, I did many many things and forgot a lot of details, so here's a short overview of things I did:

- I *walked on water*. There was a fountain outside and I felt the water with my feet. It felt very fresh and 'real' and didn't want to get wet, so I decided I would walk over the water, my feet just below the surface.

- I flew a lot, mostly backward and uncontrollable, but very fast and quite high. I kept crashing into things (trees, high buildings) and was desperate to gain control, but this was difficult. At some point, I managed to rocket straight up in the sky, but then my control was lost and I crashed into another building.

- I wanted to see what it looks like when my *hand phases through glass*. So I was at a bus stop (with a small glass waiting 'cabins') and slowly put my hand halfway through the glass. But when I turned my head around the corner, the glass became unclear and I couldn't see where my hand was. My hand had many fingers by the way, and was changing shape again.

- I went looking for a horse (yeah, finally I remembered a personal task!) but only found a cow, laying down on the grass. It looked like a *dog-cow*, with claws on it's feet and a dog nose (or maybe a bear!) but for the rest it was a piebald brown cow. I allowed it to sniff my hand and then climbed on it's back. It stood up and walked around a bit wobbly. It must have been a very young cow, since it wasn't very strong. I started 'jumping' up and down and the cow caught some air. He liked this and I felt I could fly together with him, so off we flew!

Then I woke up at 0:27 and had been asleep for about 27 minutes.

Ow, my friend just called, she's going to arrive with her horse in half an hour, so I have to hurry, I'll finish my dreams tonight!

quick notes:
puppy-cats, graduation bus, cutting wood, colored peacocks, dangerous dogs, almost blind woman, mega house.

----------


## Moonbeam

> - I *walked on water*. There was a fountain outside and I felt the water with my feet. It felt very fresh and 'real' and didn't want to get wet, so I decided I would walk over the water, my feet just below the surface.





Cool; that would make a great task.  I have a vague memory of maybe doing that once, but I can't remember for sure.  Maybe I should do it again to make sure.  ::D: 





> - I flew a lot, mostly backward and uncontrollable, but very fast and quite high. I kept crashing into things (trees, high buildings) and was desperate to gain control, but this was difficult. At some point, I managed to rocket straight up in the sky, but then my control was lost and I crashed into another building.



Oh you're lucky you didn't wake up.  I used to wake up when I crashed.   I jsut realized I crashed the other day and didn't wake up, so I guess that is getting bettor for me too.





> - I wanted to see what it looks like when my *hand phases through glass*. So I was at a bus stop (with a small glass waiting 'cabins') and slowly put my hand halfway through the glass. But when I turned my head around the corner, the glass became unclear and I couldn't see where my hand was. My hand had many fingers by the way, and was changing shape again.



Oh you do have weird hands!  ::lol:: 





> - I went looking for a horse (yeah, finally I remembered a personal task!) but only found a cow, laying down on the grass. It looked like a *dog-cow*, with claws on it's feet and a dog nose (or maybe a bear!) but for the rest it was a piebald brown cow. I allowed it to sniff my hand and then climbed on it's back. It stood up and walked around a bit wobbly. It must have been a very young cow, since it wasn't very strong. I started 'jumping' up and down and the cow caught some air. He liked this and I felt I could fly together with him, so off we flew!



OK, another first--that's is got to be in the top 10 of weird things to do in a lucid dream--fly on a dog-cow!  :boogie:

----------


## mark

> *Dreams on 4 April 2008*
> 
> *Nothin7's tasks and riding a cow*
> Within minutes after laying down, I felt myself 'leaving reality' and entering a dream, but the dream was very unstable and woke up a few times. At one point, I was writing a PM to *Clairity*, saying thank you for ??? but when I looked back at my sentence, it had changed into strange *Spanish* words.
> I was floating around in my bedroom and managed to *hum a song* (which sounded really nice! my sleeping brain's got talent ) but then I semi-woke because of the excitement of completing the task.





he he its funny how things change like that in a dream, it always fascinates me. Nice one on the song task to! such a hard thing to do lol 





> - I *walked on water*. There was a fountain outside and I felt the water with my feet. It felt very fresh and 'real' and didn't want to get wet, so I decided I would walk over the water, my feet just below the surface.



 
cool! I like that!! I can just picture you walking on water  lol jesus eat your heart out  ::lol:: 





> - I flew a lot, mostly backward and uncontrollable, but very fast and quite high. I kept crashing into things (trees, high buildings) and was desperate to gain control, but this was difficult. At some point, I managed to rocket straight up in the sky, but then my control was lost and I crashed into another building.



he he congrats on flying but shame that it was so uncontrollable, I wounder why you have been struggling with flying lately. Do you think it has something to do with your fear of heights?





> - I went looking for a horse (yeah, finally I remembered a personal task!) but only found a cow, laying down on the grass. It looked like a *dog-cow*, with claws on it's feet and a dog nose (or maybe a bear!) but for the rest it was a piebald brown cow. I allowed it to sniff my hand and then climbed on it's back. It stood up and walked around a bit wobbly. It must have been a very young cow, since it wasn't very strong. I started 'jumping' up and down and the cow caught some air. He liked this and I felt I could fly together with him, so off we flew!







> 



 ::shock::  he he a dog cow lol thats so cool! and its even better that you flew off on its back  ::bowdown::

----------


## raklet

> I like them as well!
> Before starting a journal, I doubted if I ever dreamed of horses. But as you see, they enter my nights more and more



I spent the night reading about natural horsemanship and watching horse videos.  Maybe I will dream about them too.

----------


## Sara

> Cool; that would make a great task.  I have a vague memory of maybe doing that once, but I can't remember for sure.  Maybe I should do it again to make sure.




It was very funny. I felt the water on my feet, but below that it was like a solid floor. More like walking in a shallow fountain.
 




> Oh you're lucky you didn't wake up.  I used to wake up when I crashed.   I jsut realized I crashed the other day and didn't wake up, so I guess that is getting bettor for me too.




It used to wake me up as well. But lately, my lucids feel very stable and long-lasting. And the trees and buildings in my dream often appear as badly designed game images (you know, those 3D computer games in which a tree is only a flat images where you can walk through the branches).





> Oh you do have weird hands!




LOL, I do. That's what I told you, I tried to recreate your trick of 'hiding and showing your hands' but it didn't work (the dream with the karate kitten)
 





> [/color]OK, another first--that's is got to be in the top 10 of weird things to do in a lucid dream--fly on a dog-cow!



Whaha, I wished it was a horse, but riding a dog-cow is a start  ::D: 





> he he its funny how things change like that in a dream, it always fascinates me. Nice one on the song task to! such a hard thing to do lol




Oh, I found it quite easy to do. Much easier than reading a text! The changing things is fascinating indeed, but I never take a long time to watch the changes. I guess it destabilises the dream when you try to focus too much.
 




> cool! I like that!! I can just picture you walking on water  lol jesus eat your heart out





 ::laughhard:: 
LOL, I spooked Tobby by laughing so hard, when I saw that remark.
  Makes you wonder... maybe the bible was someone's lucid dreaming journal  ::D:  ::D: 






> he he congrats on flying but shame that it was so uncontrollable, I wounder why you have been struggling with flying lately. Do you think it has something to do with your fear of heights?



Hmm, don't know if it relates. I often have this feeling of flying backward without control, but I don't know if it's related to a real-life 'problem' or just my inability while lucid dreaming  :tongue2: 
 





> he he a dog cow lol thats so cool! and its even better that you flew off on its back



You should try, it was much different from riding a horse. It was soft like a stuffed animal  ::D: 





> I spent the night reading about natural horsemanship and watching horse videos.  Maybe I will dream about them too.



Ohhh, I wish to read a 'Horse Dream by Raklet'!

----------


## raklet

> Ohhh, I wish to read a 'Horse Dream by Raklet'!



 :Sad:  No horse dreams last night.  I will have to see if I can incubate one.

----------


## The Cusp

> I tried to stabilize the dream by keeping my nose plugged and continuing breathing, but at some point my nose was missing



Lol, why can't it ever be easy?  Having no nose is certainly an unexpected turn of events.  Although not as unexpected as a flying dog-cow.  Love that part!

----------


## mark

> Oh, I found it quite easy to do. Much easier than reading a text! The changing things is fascinating indeed, but I never take a long time to watch the changes. I guess it destabilises the dream when you try to focus too much.



really? ah then I guess your just better at that stuff then me  :smiley: 





> LOL, I spooked Tobby by laughing so hard, when I saw that remark.
> [/color]  Makes you wonder... maybe the bible was someone's lucid dreaming journal




 ::lol::  he he I am glad you laughed lol and its great how it spooked tobby ha ha  ::bowdown:: 

lol yeah logically it would make the same amount of sense  :tongue2: 





> You should try, it was much different from riding a horse. It was soft like a stuffed animal



he he it was a very unique dream  :smiley:  I would give it a try if only I could remember to do something like that and not be distracted

----------

